# knitting tea party 4 april '14



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 4 April 14

How did it get to be april already  that means we are through the first quarter of 2014. That also means that heidi has only three more months to get my Christmas shopping done for this year. I like to be done by the end of july. She is so good at finding the sales all year long.

Im going to begin this week with a soup recipe  one I have always wanted to try and if I remember  I will try it this summer  it always seems summer gets away from me and I never make it.

Creamy Tuscan Tomato Soup

Author: Marla Hingley

Serves: 6

Using fire-roasted tomatoes add a wonderful rich and smoky flavor to this thick soup.

Ingredients 
1 cup onion, chopped 
1 Tbsp oil 
3 cloves garlic, minced 
¾ cup fresh basil, chopped 
1 (28 oz) can diced fire-roasted tomatoes 
4 oz. reduced fat GF cream cheese, cubed 
2 cups milk or milk alternative 
Salt and pepper to taste

Instructions

In a large pan, sauté onions in oil until soft, then add garlic, basil and tomatoes. Add cream cheese, and stir until melted.

Pour mixture into a blender (2 batches), and process until smooth, then return to pan.

Add milk and seasonings, and bring to a simmer for 10 minutes.

Notes

For a dairy free version, omit the cream cheese and replace with some thick coconut cream. Add ¼ cup at a time until you get the taste and creaminess you like.

http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/creamy-tuscan-tomato-soup/?inf_contact_key=28bfd0ef02388b776ecd277f3936a17a9f066ca43ac5fd173e8208a3b7b6952a

I know we are all trying to eat healthy these days  why is it that most of the things that really taste good are the wrong kinds of food. Im lucky if my food intake is 50/50  I would be happy if it was. Fish is supposed to be good for you so I have a couple of fish recipes here that I think you will enjoy. The first one I picked for daralene although I think the rest of you would like it also.

Fish-Free Smoked Salmon Dip
Load up a platter with chips and cut vegetables, and I promise that it will be the first thing to go, no matter how discerning the crowd

On the other hand, this dip is a versatile ally, capable of dressing up with great aplomb should the situation demand. Pipe that salmon spread into neatly carved cucumber cups and top with vegan caviar, and no one will be able to contain their awe.

Ingredients

1 12-Ounce Package Extra-Firm Silken Tofu
3 Tablespoons Tahini
2 Tablespoons Rice Vinegar
1 Tablespoon Olive Oil
1 Tablespoon White Miso Paste
1 Tablespoon Nutritional Yeast
1 4-Ounce Package Sophie's Kitchen Vegan Smoked

Salmon
2 Tablespoons Fresh Chopped Dill
1 - 2 Scallions, Thinly Sliced
1/2 Teaspoon Lemon Zest
1/4 Teaspoon Ground Black Pepper

Directions

Thoroughly drain the tofu before tossing it into your food processor along with the tahini, vinegar, oil, miso, and nutritional yeast. Puree until completely smooth, pausing to scrape down the sides of the bowl with your spatula to ensure to all the ingredients get incorporated. Make sure that there are no chunks of tofu hiding below the blade before proceeding.

Separate the smoked salmon slices and add them to the mixture, pulsing the machine to break the pieces down but not entirely blend them. You want to leave some texture here, keeping the pieces about the same size as grains of rice. Finally, introduce the fresh herbs, zest, and pepper, stirring them in by hand. The salmon slices are fairly salty as it is, so you shouldn't need to add extra salt.

Transfer the spread to an air-tight container and chill for at least 2 hours before serving. Refrigerated, it should keep for up to a week.

www.bittersweetblog.com

Roasted Shrimp with Chile Gremolata

by Dawn Perry

Makes 4 servings

We like to serve this main with couscous, rice, or grilled bread to sop up all of the shrimp's intensely flavored cooking liquid.

Ingredients

Shrimp:
2 red serrano or Fresno chiles, with seeds, halved lengthwise
6 garlic cloves, thinly sliced
2 bay leaves
1/2 cup olive oil
1 1/2 pounds large shrimp, peeled, deveined
1 lemon, cut into wedges
Gremolata and assembly:
1 red serrano or Fresno chile, seeds removed if desired, finely chopped
1 garlic clove, finely grated
1/4 cup chopped fresh cilantro
1/4 cup chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley
1 tablespoon finely grated lemon zest
1 tablespoon olive oil
Kosher salt, freshly ground pepper

Preparation

For shrimp: 
Preheat oven to 450°F. Heat chiles, garlic, bay leaves, and oil in a small saucepan over medium heat until just beginning to sizzle, about 2 minutes. Remove chile oil from heat.

Toss shrimp and chile oil in a 3-quart baking dish; roast, turning halfway through, until shrimp are cooked through, 810 minutes.

For gremolata and assembly: 
Mix chile, garlic, herbs, zest, and oil in a small bowl; season with salt and pepper. Squeeze lemon over shrimp; top with gremolata.

Per serving: 460 calories, 35 g Fat, 1 g fiber

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Roasted-Shrimp-with-Chile-Gremolata-51223810?mbid=rotdNL&spMailingID=6310823&spUserID=NDIxMDc5MDE3OTgS1&spJobID=420087319&spReportId=NDIwMDg3MzE5S0

The author of this recipe said that it might look daunting but that it comes together quickly. Im anxious for someone to try it and let me know how it tastes. I love shrimp.

Shrimp Pad Thai for Two

Makes 2 servings

Ingredients

For the seasoning sauce:
3 tablespoons water
2 teaspoons prepared tamarind paste, preferably unsweetened, such as Neera's or Rani brands*
3 tablespoons palm sugar or packed dark brown sugar
3 tablespoons Asian fish sauce (also called nam pla or nuoc mam)
1/8 teaspoon salt
For serving:
3 ounces (about 1 cup) fresh mung bean sprouts 
2 limes, cut into wedges
3 tablespoons salted dry-roasted peanuts, coarsely chopped
1/4 cup Asian fish sauce (also called nam pla or nuoc mam)
1/4 cup granulated sugar
1/4 cup crushed red pepper
For the rice noodles:
Boiling water for soaking noodles
6 ounces dried flat rice noodles (slender, linguine-width; sometimes called pad thai noodles or stir-fry rice noodles)
For stir-frying the pad thai:
1 tablespoon chopped garlic (about 2 large cloves)
1 tablespoon chopped shallot or onion
6 ounces peeled and deveined small or medium shrimp, patted dry
2 large eggs, beaten well
3 ounces (about 1 cup) fresh mung bean sprouts 
1 bunch scallions, greens only, cut into 1-inch pieces (1/2 cup) 
1/3 cup salted dry-roasted peanuts, coarsely chopped
3 tablespoons vegetable oil

*Tamarind paste tends to be a South Asian product; it usually comes in a jar and is available in many supermarkets. Its smooth texture makes it easier and faster to use than the traditional Thai blocks of tamarind pulp that include the fruit's seeds and fibers. Read the label carefully to see if the tamarind paste is sweetened or not; if the jar you purchase contains a sweetener, just use less sugar in your seasoning sauce.

Equipment: 12-inch heavy, deep skillet or sauté pan, or a large wok (preferably a 14-inch flat-bottom carbon-steel wok); large metal spatula or slotted spoon; tongs; small bowls or ramekins for assembling ingredients; colander for draining rice noodles

Preparation

Make the seasoning sauce:
In a medium bowl, combine the water, tamarind paste, palm or dark brown sugar, fish sauce, and salt and stir until the sugar is dissolved.

Assemble the ingredients for serving: 
Place the bean sprouts, limes, and peanuts each in their own small bowl and arrange near the stove. Place the fish sauce, granulated sugar, and crushed red pepper each in their own small bowl and arrange on the dining table.

Soften the rice noodles:
Bring a 3-quart saucepan of water to a full, rolling boil. Remove it from the heat and immediately add the rice noodles, making sure they are fully submerged in the water. Let the noodles soak for exactly 3 minutes (use a timer), occasionally lifting them up and pulling them apart as necessary with tongs or a long fork to keep the noodles separate and help them soften evenly. Drain the noodles in a large colander and rinse them under cold running water. (If the noodles become sticky and clumped together while standing, rinse them briefly under cold water just before cooking, so that they return to their slippery, firm, toss-able state.)

Stir-fry the pad thai:

In a small bowl, combine the garlic and shallot. Place the shrimp, beaten eggs, bean sprouts, scallion greens, and peanuts each in their own bowl and arrange near the stove. Have ready 1 clean medium bowl for the cooked shrimp and eggs, and arrange a large plate or platter for serving near the stove.

Heat a 12-inch heavy, deep skillet or sauté pan or a large wok over high heat until hot but not smoking. (If at any point during cooking the oil starts smoking, lower the heat.) Add 1 tablespoon of the vegetable oil and swirl to coat the pan. When the oil is hot, scatter in the shrimp. Cook undisturbed until the shrimp begin to change color and firm up, about 30 seconds. Toss well then continue to cook, stirring frequently, until the shrimp are pink, firm, and just cooked through, about 30 seconds longer. Using a slotted spoon, transfer the shrimp to the clean bowl.

Add the eggs and swirl the pan to spread them into a thin layer. Cook the eggs, lifting the sides and tilting the pan to allow the uncooked eggs to pour underneath as you would do with an omelet, until the eggs are mostly set, about 1 minute. Remove the pan from the heat and use the slotted spoon to quickly cut the eggs into bite-size pieces, then add them to the bowl of shrimp.

Place the pan over high heat and add the remaining 2 tablespoons of the vegetable oil, swirling the pan to coat it evenly (if at any point during cooking the oil starts smoking, lower the heat). Add the garlic and shallot and stir-fry until fragrant, about 5 seconds. Scatter in the softened rice noodles, and, using tongs, evenly spread the noodles out across the pan, like a net. Let them cook undisturbed for 15 seconds then scoop them in toward the center. Toss the noodles gently then spread them out again. Pour about 1/3 of the seasoning sauce around the edges of the pan, and continue stir-frying the noodles in the same manner, spreading them out and letting them cook undisturbed occasionally, until most of the sauce is absorbed, about 30 seconds more.

Add another third of the sauce and continue to stir-fry in the same manner until most of the sauce is absorbed and the noodles are just tender but not mushy, about 30 seconds. Test a noodle or two: If they are too firm, add about 2 tablespoons of water around the edge of the pan, and continue stir-frying until they are just tender and evenly coated with the sauce.

Return the shrimp and eggs to the pan, along with any juices collected in the bottom of the bowl, and toss to incorporate them into the noodles. Add the remaining third of the seasoning sauce, along with the bean sprouts, scallion greens, and chopped peanuts, and cook, tossing, until they are mixed in and barely heated, about 30 seconds.

To serve:

Quickly transfer the noodles to the platter, mounding them at one end. Mound the reserved bean sprouts next to the noodles, and arrange the reserved lime wedges next to the bean sprouts. Sprinkle the peanuts on the noodles in a stripe next to the bean sprouts. Serve hot, passing the small bowls of fish sauce, sugar, and crushed red pepper so that guests can flavor their portions to taste.

per serving 2 servings - Calories1 111  Carbohydrates 143 g  Fat 46 g  Protein 38 g  Sodium 5,780 mg - Fiber 9 g  Cholesterol 293 mg

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Shrimp-Pad-Thai-for-Two-51206850?mbid=rotdNLlinks&spMailingID=6310823&spUserID=NDIxMDc5MDE3OTgS1&spJobID=420087319&spReportId=NDIwMDg3MzE5S0

Crab Masala Fry
Serves 2

Ingredients
3 tablespoons vegetable oil, divided
1 medium onion, finely chopped (about 1 cup), divided
1 tablespoon coriander seeds
1/2 tablespoon cumin seeds
1 whole small dried red chili, such as Thai bird or chile de árbol
5 whole black peppercorns
2 whole cloves
1 inch piece of ginger, minced (about 1 tablespoon)
3 medium cloves garlic , minced (about 1 tablespoon)
1 teaspoon fennel seeds
1 cup tomato puree
1 teaspoon turmeric powder
2 medium Dungeness or Jonah crabs, cleaned and cut into half
Kosher salt
2 tablespoons finely chopped fresh cilantro leaves
Cooked rice or flatbread for serving

Procedures

Heat 1 tablespoon oil in a heavy-bottomed saucepan over low heat until shimmering. Add 1 tablespoon chopped onion, coriander seeds, cumin seeds, dried chili, peppercorns, cloves, ginger, and garlic. Cook, stirring frequently, until fragrant, about 5 minutes. Turn off the heat and add fennel seeds. Stir to mix through. Immediately transfer to the bowl of a blender or mortar and pestle and blend/pound until a fine paste is formed, scraping down sides as necessary.

Wipe out saucepan with a paper towel and add remaining oil. Heat over medium heat until shimmering. Add the remaining onion. Cook, stirring, unti lightly browned, about 6 minutes. Add the tomato puree, bring to a simmer, and simmer for 5 minutes. Add turmeric powder and the ground spice paste. Stir well to combine and continue to cook, stirring occasionally, until the oil separates and starts surfacing. Add a few drops of water if the paste tends to stick or get too dry

Add the crab and salt. Spoon some of the sauce over the crab to coat. Cover and cook for 5 minute. Remove lid, stir, and continue to cook for 10 minutes, spooning the sauce over the crabs occasionally. Sprinkle with coriander leaves and serve immediately with rice or bread.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2014/03/crab-masala-fry-beyond-curry-recipe.html?ref=daily-title

I know is says that man should not live by bread alone but I have found some fabulous bread recipes that I could just about live on it alone  real butter to spread on it while it is warm  maybe some homemade jam or marmalade. A couple of them are even gluten free which is nice for those that need it.

With a nubbly texture and unique, malty flavor, this bread makes delicious sandwiches, and is a great accompaniment to your favorite cheese.

Malted Wheat Flake Bread

Ingredients

3 cups King Arthur Sir Lancelot Unbleached Hi-Gluten Flour or King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose Flour
2 cups 9-Grain Flour Blend 
1 cup malted wheat flakes
1 tablespoon vital wheat gluten 
2 1/2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon instant yeast
2 1/4 cups cool water

Directions

Put all of the ingredients into a large bowl.

Stir, then use your hands (or a stand mixer) to mix up a sticky dough. Continue to work the dough enough to incorporate all the flour, or beat for several minutes in a stand mixer.

Cover the bowl with plastic wrap, and let it rest at room temperature for about 8 to 16 hours; overnight is fine. It'll become bubbly and rise quite a bit, before falling back; so be sure your bowl is large enough.

Turn the dough out onto a lightly floured surface. To make a single loaf, choose a 14" to 15" long covered baker; a 9" x 12" oval deep casserole dish with cover; or a 9" to 10" round bread baking crock.

To make two loaves, lightly grease (or line with parchment) a large baking sheet.

Shape the dough to fit, and place it in the lightly greased pan of your choice, smooth side up. For two loaves, divide dough in half, shape each into an oval loaf, and place on the prepared baking sheet.

Cover and let rise at room temperature for about 1 hour, until dough has become puffy and fills the pan about 3/4 full.

If baking in a lidded crock or pan that directs you to place the pan in a cold oven, place the pan in the oven, set the oven temperature to 450°F, and bake the bread for 45 to 50 minutes. Remove the lid and continue to bake for another 5 to 15 minutes, until the bread is deep brown, and an instant-read thermometer inserted into the center registers about 205°F.

To bake in a pan that doesn't require starting in a cold oven, preheat the oven to 450°F, and bake for about 45 to 50 minutes, removing the lid of the pan after 30 minutes. The finished loaf will be a deep, golden brown, and its center will register about 205°F.

For two loaves on a baking sheet, bake in a preheated 450°F oven for 35 to 40 minutes, until bread is a deep, golden brown, and the center registers about 205°F.
Remove the bread from the oven, turn out onto a rack, and cool before slicing.

Yield: 1 large or 2 smaller loaves.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/malted-wheat-flake-bread-recipe?go=EP140325D&utm_source=EP140325&utm_medium=email&utm_content=&spMailingID=6282851&spUserID=NTMzNzc5NDk3NjUS1&spJobID=402545935&spReportId=NDAyNTQ1OTM1S0

I love whole wheat bread  I want to learn to make it in my bread machine.

Classic 100% Whole Wheat Bread

Who says whole wheat bread has to be dense, dry, and tasteless? This 100% whole wheat recipe features the delightfully nutty taste of wheat in a fine-grained, moist, faintly sweet loaf.

Ingredients

1 to 1 1/8 cups lukewarm water*
1/4 cup vegetable oil
1/4 cup honey, molasses, or maple syrup
3 1/2 cups King Arthur White Whole Wheat Flour or Premium 100% Whole Wheat Flour
2 1/2 teaspoons instant yeast, or 1 packet active dry yeast dissolved in 2 tablespoons of the water in the recipe
1/4 cup Baker's Special Dry Milk or nonfat dried milk
1 1/4 teaspoons salt
*Use the greater amount in winter or in a dry climate; the lesser amount in summer or a humid climate.

Tips from our bakers

Why the range of water in the dough? A lot depends on the weather, the season, and how you measure flour. You'll need the lesser amount of water in the summer; or when it's humid/stormy; if you measure flour by weight; or if you sprinkle your flour into the measuring cup, then level it off. You'll need the greater amount of water in winter; when it's dry out, and the humidity is low; or if you measure flour by dipping your cup into the canister, then leveling it off.

The liquid sweetener you choose makes a difference. Molasses produces the darkest loaf, one with old-fashioned flavor. Honey yields a lighter, milder loaf. Maple syrup makes a less-sweet loaf  unless you use real maple syrup, in which case it'll be similar to a loaf made with honey, albeit with a faint hint of maple. f you're someone who tends to taste whole wheat as somewhat bitter, try substituting 1/4 cup of orange juice for 1/4 cup of the water in this recipe. A bit of orange juice tones down whole wheat's somewhat tannic taste.

Directions

In a large bowl, combine all of the ingredients and stir until the dough starts to leave the sides of the bowl. For easiest, most effective kneading, let the dough rest for 20 to 30 minutes in the bowl; this gives the flour a chance to absorb some of the liquid, and the bran to soften. 
T
ransfer the dough to a lightly greased surface, oil your hands, and knead it for 6 to 8 minutes, or until it begins to become smooth and supple. (You may also knead this dough in an electric mixer or food processor, or in a bread machine programmed for "dough" or "manual.") Note: This dough should be soft, yet still firm enough to knead. Adjust its consistency with additional water or flour, if necessary.

Transfer the dough to a lightly greased bowl or large measuring cup, cover it, and allow the dough to rise till puffy though not necessarily doubled in bulk, about 1 to 2 hours, depending on the warmth of your kitchen.

Transfer the dough to a lightly oiled work surface, and shape it into an 8" log. Place the log in a lightly greased 8 1/2" x 4 1/2" loaf pan, cover the pan loosely with lightly greased plastic wrap, and allow the bread to rise for about 1 to 2 hours, or till the center has crowned about 1" above the rim of the pan. Towards the end of the rising time, preheat the oven to 350°F.

Bake the bread for 35 to 40 minutes, tenting it lightly with aluminum foil after 20 minutes to prevent over-browning. The finished loaf will register 190°F on an instant-read thermometer inserted into the center.

Remove the bread from the oven, and turn it out of the pan onto a rack to cool. If desired, rub the crust with a stick of butter; this will yield a soft, flavorful crust. Cool completely before slicing. Store the bread in a plastic bag at room temperature.

Yield: 1 loaf.

Serving Size: 1 slice Servings Per Batch: 16 Amount Per Serving: Calories: 150 cal - Total Fat: 3.5g - Cholesterol: 0mg - Sodium: 200mg - Total Carbohydrate: 24g - Dietary Fiber: 3g - Sugars: 5g Protein: 5g.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/classic-100-whole-wheat-bread-recipe

Gluten-Free Sorghum Sandwich Bread

Sorghum adds its own distinctive flavor to this moist, tender yeast bread.

Ingredients

1 cup sorghum flour
1 3/4 cups King Arthur Gluten-Free Multi-Purpose Flour or brown rice flour blend*
1/4 cup whole flax meal
2 teaspoons instant yeast
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon xanthan gum
1 cup room-temperature milk (about 70°F)
2 tablespoons molasses
2 tablespoons vegetable oil or melted butter 
3 large eggs

*See tips from our bakers, below
.
*Make your own blend
Many of our gluten-free recipes use our King Arthur Gluten-Free Multi-Purpose Flour, which includes ingredients that reduce the grittiness sometimes found in gluten-free baked goods. Our flour also increases the shelf life of your treats, keeping them fresh longer.

The following make-at-home blend, featuring stabilized brown rice flour, works pretty well when substituted; and it tastes better than a blend using regular brown rice flour.

Whisk together 6 cups (32 ounces) King Arthur stabilized brown rice flour; 2 cups (10 3/4 ounces) potato starch; and 1 cup (4 ounces) tapioca flour or tapioca starch. Store airtight at room temperature. Note: You can substitute white rice flour for the brown rice flour if you like; it'll make your baked goods grittier (unless you manage to find a finely ground version).

Directions

Whisk together the flours, flax meal, yeast, baking powder, salt, and xanthan gum.

In a separate bowl, beat the milk, molasses, oil or melted butter, and eggs.

Blend the dry ingredients into the milk mixture 1 cup at a time, beating for a minute and then scraping the bottom and sides of the bowl.

After all the dry ingredients have been added, beat for 2 to 3 minutes at medium speed to make a smooth, thick batter.

Cover the bowl, and let the
batter rest and rise for 1 hour. 
Scrape down the bottom and sides of the bowl, deflating the batter in the process. Beat the batter for about 1 minute.

Grease an 8 1/2" by 4 1/2" loaf pan. Scoop the dough into the pan, doming it in the middle; using a spatula or your wet fingers helps.

Cover the pan loosely with greased plastic wrap. Set it in a warm place to rise until the loaf barely crowns above the rim of the pan, about 60 to 75 minutes. Towards the end of the rising time, preheat the oven to 350°F.

Bake the bread for 45 to 50 minutes, until it?s a deep golden brown. Tent the loaf with foil the final 10 to 15 minutes of baking, to prevent over-browning. An instant-read thermometer inserted into the center of the fully baked loaf will register about 205°F.

Remove the bread from the oven, turn it out of the pan, and cool on a rack. Slice when completely cool.

Yield: 1 loaf.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/gluten-free-sorghum-sandwich-bread-recipe

One thing that defiance does have is a very nice coffee shop called cabin fever  very coffee smelling inside  over stuffed furniture  or you have a choice of booths or little round tables with high bar stools. During the warm weather you can sit outside either at the front of the store or on a deck in back where you can watch the cars come and go from the city parking lot. Lol I have spent some time on the back deck and have enjoyed it  a perfect place to sit  enjoy your coffee and knit. I usually have a muffin with my latte  and they serve a cranberry-orange muffin I really like. So this bread recipe really caught my eye.

Gluten-Free Cranberry-Orange Bread with Sorghum

Cranberry and orange are a classic flavor combination. This gluten-free quick bread adds sorghum flour for body.

Ingredients

2/3 cup sugar
6 tablespoons soft butter
½ teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons baking powder
1 tablespoon grated orange rind (zest) or 1/8 teaspoon orange oil
3 large eggs
1 cup King Arthur Gluten-Free Multi-Purpose Flour or brown rice flour blend*
¾ cup sorghum flour
2 tablespoons whole flax meal
½ teaspoon xanthan gum
3/4 cup orange juice
1 cup dried cranberries
¾ cup chopped pecans or walnuts
*See recipe in tips from our bakers, below.

Tips from our bakers

*Make your own blend
Many of our gluten-free recipes use our King Arthur Gluten-Free Multi-Purpose Flour, which includes ingredients that reduce the grittiness sometimes found in gluten-free baked goods. Our flour also increases the shelf life of your treats, keeping them fresh longer.

The following make-at-home blend, featuring stabilized brown rice flour, works pretty well when substituted; and it tastes better than a blend using regular brown rice flour.

Whisk together 6 cups (32 ounces) King Arthur stabilized brown rice flour; 2 cups (10 3/4 ounces) potato starch; and 1 cup (4 ounces) tapioca flour or tapioca starch. Store airtight at room temperature. Note: You can substitute white rice flour for the brown rice flour if you like; it'll make your baked goods grittier (unless you manage to find a finely ground version).

It's often difficult to be sure gluten-free quick breads are fully baked in the middle. A cake tester inserted into the center may come out crumb and batter free before the bread is fully baked; thus, using an instant-read thermometer is a good idea.

Directions

Preheat the oven to 350°F with the oven rack in the middle. Lightly grease an 8 1/2" x 4 1/2" inch loaf pan.

Place the sugar, soft butter, salt, baking powder, and grated orange rind or orange oil in a mixing bowl. Beat with an electric mixer until fluffy.

Whisk together the flours, milled flax, and xanthan gum.

Beat the eggs into the butter mixture one at a time, scraping the bottom and sides of the bowl between additions.

Add the dry mixture about 1/3 cup at a time, alternating it with the orange juice.

Stir in the cranberries and nuts.

Scoop the batter into the prepared pan, mounding it in the center of the pan to create a dome shape. Sprinkle with coarse sparkling sugar, if desired.

Let the batter rest for 10 minutes.

Bake the bread for 58 to 68 minutes, until it's golden brown on the top. If you have a thermometer, the internal temperature should be 200°F or higher; see tip below.

Remove the bread from the oven, and allow it to rest in the pan for 15 minutes, then transfer it to a rack to cool completely. The bread is tender, and will slice with less crumbling after it's completely cool, about 4 hours.

Yield: 1 loaf.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/gluten-free-cranberry-orange-bread-with-sorghum-recipe

while this isnt really a bread I wanted to include it since it was gluten free.

Gluten-Free Cornmeal-Crusted Pizza with Chili

Dairy-free makes 2 14 pizzas

Crust

2 1/2 cups Gluten-Free Multi-Purpose Flour
1 1/2 cups cornmeal
2 teaspoons xanthan gum
2 teaspoons salt
2 teaspoons baking powder
2 1/2 cups lukewarm water
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
2 1/4 teaspoons instant yeast

Topping

4 to 5 cups of your favorite chili 
2 to 3 cups shredded cheddar or Monterey Jack cheese
scallions or chives for garnish, optional
Tips from our bakers: If you don't need to make both pizzas, you can freeze one of the crusts for up to 3 months. Bake as indicated, but don't top. Cool completely, wrap airtight, and freeze. To serve, thaw in its wrapping, then top and bake.

Directions

In a large bowl, combine the flour, cornmeal, xanthan gum, salt, and baking powder, and set aside.

In the bowl of your electric mixer, stir together the lukewarm water, oil, and instant yeast.

Add the dry ingredients all at once. First stir to combine, then beat at high speed for about 2 minutes, until the mixture is lightened, aerated, and resembles very thick cake batter.

Let the dough rise, covered, in a warm place for about 1 1/2 hours. It will become puffy and expand some, but won't double in volume. Towards the end of the rising time, preheat your oven to 400°F.

Divide the dough in half. Spread each half onto a well-oiled 14" pizza pan, or one 14" round and one sheet pan (an oiled offset spatula works well for this), and allow the crusts to rest for about 15 to 20 minutes.

Bake the crusts for 15 minutes, or until they're set and just starting to take on some color around the edges.

After topping with the chili and cheese, bake for an additional 15 minutes, or until the cheese is bubbly and beginning to brown. Remove from the oven, and garnish with scallions or chives, if desired. Allow the pizzas to rest for 5 to 10 minutes before cutting.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/gluten-free-cornmeal-crusted-pizza-with-chili-recipe

Gluten-Free Sourdough Starter

Add tangy zest to your breads and other baked treats with this gluten-free sourdough starter. Just a few ingredients and 4 days of nurturing bring you this exciting addition to your gluten-free baking world.

Ingredients

1/4 teaspoon Florapan French Sourdough Starter
1 cup Ancient Grains Flour Blend
1/2 cup cool water
1 cup King Arthur Gluten-Free Multi-Purpose Flour*
*Added on day 4 of the process.

Tips from our bakers
For a fun experiment, try substituting 1/2 cup starter for 1/2 cup of the flour and 2 ounces (1/4 cup) of the liquid in our gluten-free blueberry muffin recipe or any other muffin, cake or quick bread of your choice.

For tangier yeast bread recipes, try using 1 cup starter in place of 1/2 cup water and 1 cup flour.

Sourdough starter is best stored in the fridge in a stoneware crock or glass container with a loose-fitting lid. You should observe the same procedures for care and maintenance as for a wheat-based starter.

Directions

Whisk 1/4 teaspoon French sourdough starter into 1 cup Ancient Grains Flour Blend.

Add 1/2 cup cool water and mix until well blended. Allow mixture to rest overnight at room temperature.

The next day (day 2), discard half the starter and feed with 1 cup Ancient Grains Flour Blend and 1/2 cup cool water.

On day 3, repeat the discarding and feeding process of day 2.

On the fourth day, discard half the starter, and feed the remainder with 1 cup King Arthur Gluten-Free Multi-Purpose Flour and 1/2 cup cool water. When the starter becomes active following this feeding, it's ready to use in your first recipe.

Yield: about 1 1/2 cups starter.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/gluten-free-sourdough-starter-recipe

Baker's Grain Sourdough Bread

The unique flavor of our Ancient Grains Flour Blend lends a subtle nutty/earthy flavor to this bread. The flavor, and the bread's soft, moist interior and tender crumb, make it a great toasting and sandwich bread.

Ingredients

1 cup sourdough starter, fed or unfed
1 cup lukewarm water
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
2 tablespoons honey
2 teaspoons salt
2 1/4 cups Sir Lancelot Hi-Gluten Flour
1/2 cup Ancient Grains Flour Blend
1/2 cup potato flour or 1 cup instant potato flakes
1/2 cup Harvest Grains Blend
2 teaspoons instant yeast

Tips from our bakers

If you don't have a long covered stoneware baker, form the dough into a log and place it on a greased or parchment-lined baking sheet. Bake the bread on the baking sheet for a total of 35 to 45 minutes, until the interior registers 190°F on a digital thermometer.

Directions

Mix and knead all the ingredients  in a mixer bowl or the pan of a bread machine  to make a smooth dough. The dough will be a little bit sticky; but as long as it's firm enough to hold its shape, no more flour is necessary.

Cover the dough and allow it to rise for 1 1/2 to 2 hours, until noticeably puffy, though not doubled in bulk.

Lightly grease the base pan of a long covered baker. If you don't have a covered stoneware baker, see tips, at left.

Gently deflate the risen dough, and shape it into a log. Place it in the baker, put the lid on, and allow it to rise until it crests 1" over the rim of the pan, about 1 1/2 to 2 hours. Towards the end of the rising time, preheat the oven to 350°F.

Bake the bread for 35 to 40 minutes with the lid on, then remove the lid and bake for 5 to 10 minutes longer, until the bread is golden brown and the interior registers 190°F on a digital thermometer. Remove the bread from the oven, and turn it out of the pan onto a rack to cool.

Yield: 1 loaf.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/bakers-grain-sourdough-bread-recipe

No-Knead Country Bread

This bread's texture and flavor are enhanced by whole wheat and flax flours, plus a long, slow rise. DAIRY FREE, QUICK-N-EASY

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups water
2 cups King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose Flour 
1 1/4 cups King Arthur Premium Whole Wheat Flour or White Whole Wheat Flour 
1/4 cup whole flax meal
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon instant yeast

Directions

Stir together all of the ingredients (or use a stand mixer) to make a sticky dough. Continue to work the dough enough to incorporate all the flour, or beat for several minutes in a stand mixer.

Cover the bowl with plastic wrap, and let it rest at room temperature overnight, or for at least 8 hours; it'll become bubbly and rise quite a bit, so be sure your bowl is large enough.

Turn the dough out onto a lightly floured surface. To make a single loaf, choose a 14" to 15" long lidded stoneware baker; a 9" x 12" oval deep casserole dish with cover; or a 9" to 10" round, 4" deep lidded baking crock. To make 2 loaves, lightly grease (or line with parchment) a large baking sheet.

Shape the dough to fit, and place it in the lightly greased pan of your choice, smooth side up. For two loaves, divide dough in half, shape each into an oval loaf, and place on the prepared baking sheet.

Cover and let rise at room temperature for about 1 hour, until dough has become puffy and fills the pan about 1/2 full.

Slash the loaf in a cross-hatch pattern or 3 diagonal slashes just before placing into the oven.

If baking in a lidded crock or pan, place into a cold oven. Set the oven temperature to 450°F.

Bake the bread for 45 to 50 minutes, then remove the lid and continue to bake for another 5 to 15 minutes, until the bread is deep brown, and an instant-read thermometer inserted into the center registers about 205°F.

To bake on a baking sheet, preheat the oven to 400°F, and bake for about 25 to 30 minutes, until bread is deep brown. Remove the bread from the oven, turn it out onto a rack, and cool before slicing. \

Yield: 1 large or 2 smaller loaves.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/no-knead-country-bread-recipe

Harvest Grains Bread

This nutty, crunchy whole-grain loaf makes great sandwiches, and is also super at breakfast, toasted and spread with sweet butter or thick marmalade.

2 1/2 cups (10 1/2 ounces) King Arthur Unbleached Bread Flour
1/2 cup (2 ounces) King Arthur 100% White Whole Wheat Flour, organic preferred
1 tablespoon King Arthur Whole-Grain Bread Improver
1/2 cup (2 5/8 ounces) Harvest Grains Blend
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
2 1/2 tablespoons (1 ounce) sugar
2 teaspoons instant yeast
1/4 cup (1 ounce) Baker's Special dry milk or nonfat dry milk
1 1/4 cups (10 ounces) water
3 tablespoons (1 1/2 ounces) butter or vegetable oil

Manual Method: In a large bowl, combine all of the ingredients until a rough dough forms, then knead (about 10 minutes by hand, 5 to 7 minutes by machine) until the dough is smooth and satiny. Transfer the dough to a lightly greased bowl, cover the bowl with lightly greased plastic wrap, and allow the dough to rise for 1 hour. It'll become somewhat puffy, but probably won't double in bulk.

Bread Machine Method: Place all of the ingredients into the pan of your bread machine, program the machine for dough or manual, and press Start. Check the dough about 10 minutes before the end of the final kneading cycle; it should be smooth and supple, not "gnarly." Adjust the consistency with additional flour or water as needed.

Shape the dough into a loaf, and place it in a lightly greased 8 1/2 x 4 1/2-inch bread pan. Cover the pan with lightly greased plastic wrap or an acrylic dough cover, and allow the bread to rise till it's crowned about 1 inch over the rim of the pan (about 1 to 1 1/2 hours).

Bake the bread in a preheated 350°F oven for 35 minutes, or until its interior registers 190°F on an instant-read thermometer. Remove the bread from the oven, take it out of the pan, and allow it to cool on a wire rack. Yield: 1 loaf.

Nutrition Facts Serving Size 1 slice(54g), Servings Per Container 16 Amount Per Serving: Calories 140,Calories from Fat 30,Total Fat 3.5g, Cholesterol 5mg(2%, Sodium 230mg, Total Carbohydrate 21g, Dietary Fiber 2g, Sugars 3g, Protein 5g,

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/harvest-grains-bread-recipe

i am definitely going to try these  I was talking to heidi about them at breakfast and we agreed that we should give them a try  cooking them on the grill  wonder if the children would notice the difference.

Really Awesome Black Bean Burgers

Note: Patty mixture can be made through step 4 and stored in a sealed container in the refrigerator for up to 3 days before forming patties and cooking as desired. To freeze, place formed patties on a parchment-lined baking sheet and place in freezer until fully frozen, about 1 hour. Remove from freezer and cut parchment around each burger. Stack frozen burgers with the parchment in between each layer. Transfer to a zipper-lock freezer bag and freeze for up to 3 months. To cook frozen burgers, break apart and spread in a single layer on a baking sheet or cutting board and allow to thaw at room temperature for 1 hour before cooking as directed.

Ingredients

2 (15 ounce) cans black beans, rinsed and drained
4 tablespoons vegetable oil, divided
1 medium onion, finely chopped (about 1 cup)
1 large poblano pepper, finely chopped (about 1 cup)
3 medium cloves garlic, minced
1 chipotle chili in adobo sauce, finely chopped, plus 1 teaspoon sauce
3/4 cup roasted cashews
1/2 cup finely crumbled feta or cotija cheese
2 tablespoons mayonnaise
1 whole egg
3/4 cup panko bread crumbs
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
Cheese as desired, such as pepper jack, cheddar, muenster, or Swiss (optional)
6 to 8 hearty hamburger buns, toasted
Condiments as desired, such as Chipotle Mayonnaise, ketchup, mustard, or mayonnaise (optional)
Toppings as desired, such as shredded lettuce, sliced onions, and pickles (optional)

Procedures

Adjust oven rack to center position and preheat oven to 350°F. Spread black beans in a single layer on a foil-lined rimmed baking sheet. Place in oven and roast until beans are mostly split open and outer skins are beginning to get crunchy, about 20 minutes. Remove from oven and allow to cool slightly.

While beans roast, heat 2 tablespoons oil in a medium skillet over medium-high heat until shimmering. Add onion and poblano and cook, stirring frequently, until softened, about 5 minutes. Add garlic and cook, stirring constantly, until fragrant, about 2 minutes. Add chipotle chili and sauce and cook, stirring, until fragrant, about 30 seconds. Transfer mixture to a large bowl.

Place cashews in the bowl of a food processor and pulse until chopped into pieces no larger than 1/3-inch, about 12 short pulses. Add to bowl with onions and peppers.

When beans are slightly cooled, transfer to food processor. Add cheese. Pulse until beans are roughly chopped (the largest pieces should be about 1/3 of a full bean in size). Transfer to bowl with onion/pepper mixture. Add mayonnaise, egg, and bread crumbs and season with salt and pepper. Fold together gently but thoroughly with hands. Patty mixture can be stored in an airtight container in the refrigerator for up to three days at this stage.

To cook on the grill: Light 2/3 chimney full of charcoal. When all the charcoal is lit and covered with gray ash, pour out and arrange the coals on one side of the charcoal grate. Set cooking grate in place, cover grill and allow to preheat for 5 minutes. Alternatively, set half the burners on a gas grill to the medium-high setting, cover, and preheat for 10 minutes. Clean and oil the grilling grate. Form bean mixture into 6 to 8 patties as wide as your burger buns and brush top sides with oil. Place on hot side of grill oiled-side down and cook without moving until first side is well browned, 3 to 5 minutes. Brush tops of burgers with oil. Carefully flip and continue cooking until second side is browned, 3 to 5 minutes longer, topping with cheese if desired.

To cook indoors: Form bean mixture into 6 to 8 patties as wide as your burger buns. Heat 1 tablespoon oil in a large non-stick or cast iron skillet over medium heat until shimmering. Add 4 patties and cook, swirling pan occasionally, until well browned and crisp on first side, about 5 minutes. Carefully flip and cook until second side is browned, about 5 minutes longer, adding cheese if desired. If cooking more than 4 burgers, cook in batches, keeping cooked burgers on a rack set in a rimmed baking sheet in a 200°F oven while second batch cooks.

Spread top and bottom buns with chipotle mayonnaise or other condiments as desired. Add toppings to top or bottom bun as desired. Place patties on bottom buns, close burgers, and serve immediately

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2014/03/the-best-black-bean-burger-recipe.html
I really do need to try these  in the picture they look really good.

Cheesy Smoked Paprika Crackers

Ingredients

10 tablespoons (5 ounces) unsalted butter, softened
4 ounces Parmesan, grated
2 ounces sharp cheddar, grated
1 cup plus 2 tablespoons (about 6 ounces) all purpose flour
4 teaspoons Spanish smoked paprika
fresh ground black pepper
Smoked salt (or sea salt) for sprinkling on top

Procedures

Toss butter, Parmesan, cheddar, flour, paprika, and 1/2 teaspoon black pepper with fingers in large bowl until combined. Using hands, press mixture into a dough. Roll dough into a log 2 1/4 inches diameter and tightly wrap in parchment paper, twisting ends of parchment to keep log tight. Chill 45 minutes or until just firm.

Adjust oven racks to lower and upper middle positions and preheat to 350°F. Line two baking sheets with parchment paper.

Remove paper from log and slice into 1/8-thick discs. Space evenly on pans. Sprinkle with smoked salt and bake until a deep golden brown, about 15 minutes, rotating pans from top to bottom and front to back halfway through. Let crackers cool completely on pans.

Makes about 3 dozen.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2014/04/smoked-paprika-and-cheese-crackers.html

Kathy and I ate at olive garden today  their soup and salad and bread sticks  I am very full. Lol I even talked her into having a desert  just a little one. I love their salad  I wouldnt even need the soup  just bring me a large bowl of salad and maybe two bread sticks and I am good to go.

Lemony Kale Salad

Ingredients

1 bunch raw kale (about 6 cups)
Juice of one lemon
1 tbs olive oil
½ tsp sea salt
¼ tsp pepper
¼ c grated parmigiano reggiano

Instructions

Remove thick stems from kale and finely shred before placing in a bowl.

Top shredded kale with lemon juice and olive oil; toss well. Feel free to use hands to massage lemon/olive oil into the kale leaves  the acid in the lemon acts as a tenderizer.

Let sit for one hour at room temperature.

Before serving, season with salt, pepper and grated parmigiano reggiano.

Excellent source of vitamin A and C, good source of iron and calcium. 
Serves 4  serving size 1  calories 112  fat 6.7g  sodium 386mg  fiber 2g  protein 5.4g  cholesterol 5m

http://thelemonbowl.com/2011/07/lemony-kale-salad.html

Spinach Power Salad with Chicken and Farro

Lean chicken breasts and chewy farro give this spinach salad a major boost of protein to give you long lasting energy.

Ingredients

1 cup uncooked Bobs Red Mill farro
10 cups baby spinach (or any baby greens)
10 ounces thinly sliced leftover chicken breasts
2 cups shredded carrots
2 cups mushroom slices
2 cups red pepper slices
Balsamic Vinaigrette
6 tablespoons balsamic vinegar
3 tablespoons olive oil
1 tablespoon dijon mustard
1 teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon pepper

Instructions
Prepare farro according to package instructions and set aside to cool.

Place spinach in a large bowl or 5 individual travel containers. Top with chicken slices, carrots, mushrooms, red pepper slices and cooled farro.

In a small bowl, whisk together balsamic vinaigrette. Drizzle over salad bowl if you plan to serve immediately. Otherwise, place in a travel container and dress individual salads as needed throughout the week.

Notes

Undressed salad can be stored in an airtight container in the refrigerator for up to 5 days. 
Feel free to mix and match toppings with whatever veggies or leftover meat you have on hand.

Serving size: 3 cups salad + 2 tablespoons vinaigrette - Calories 388 - Fat 11.8 g - Carbohydrates 50.8 g
Sugar 11.5 g - Sodium 841 mg - Fiber 14.3 g - Protein 25.5 g - Cholesterol 45 mg

http://thelemonbowl.com/2014/03/spinach-power-salad-with-chicken-and-farro.html

and I do love red radishes  do you?

Radish Revival

"Radishes are typically forgotten as a snack food in the U.S., instead being relegated to being diced up for salads. I recently went to Mexico, where radishes (and peppers) are served as frequently as french fries are in the U.S., and I think it's a lovely food tradition. So here's to a radish revival!"

3 servings
4 Ingredients

1 bunch radishes, trimmed 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon ground mixed peppercorns 
1 sprig fresh cilantro, for garnish (optional)

Directions

Place the radishes in a bowl, and sprinkle with salt and peppercorns. Toss until evenly mixed. Serve garnished with a sprig of cilantro.

Calories - 4  Carbohydrates 0.8 g  cholesterol 0 mg  Fat 0 g  Fiber 0.4 g  Protein 0.2 g Sodium - 590 mg

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Radish-Revival/Detail.aspx?ms=1&prop25=138087920&prop26=DailyDish&prop27=2014-03-27&prop28=Review_1&prop29=Detail&me=1&eaid=8519082

if you like pizza why not try this one sometime  it does sound good  although I think the grandchildren would probably turn up their noses if it was served.

Brussels Sprout, Walnut and Pesto Pizza on Whole Wheat Crust

Soft Wheat Pizza Crust

Serves/Yield: 6

Pizza crust made with fresh ground soft wheat produces a marvellous base, with the edges crisping up like a cracker. It packs so much flavour, I like to keep my toppings thin to allow the crust to shine.

Ingredients
1 1/2 cups lukewarm water 
1 Tablespoon traditional yeast 
1 Tablespoon liquid honey 
1 Tablespoon + 1 teaspoon olive oil 
3 3/4 cups freshly ground soft wheat 
1 1/2 teaspoon sea salt

Instructions
In the bowl of a stand mixer, sprinkle yeast over the warm water. Let stand for 5 minutes. The yeast should dissolve and foam slightly.

Pour in honey and olive oil. Mix to combine with the hook attachment.

Dump in 2 cups of flour and the salt. Mix until a smooth batter forms.

Add the remaining flour and mix just to combine. Turn off mixer and let the dough rest for 10 minutes to absorb the flour.

Knead on the lowest speed for 4 minutes. Scrape down the sides of the bowl if needed.

Remove the dough hook. Lightly oil the top of the dough and cover the bowl with a clean tea towel. Let rise in a warm place until doubled in bulk, about 1 1/2 hours.

Turn dough onto a lightly floured table. Divide dough into four pieces. Each piece can be rolled into a 16-inch round thin-crust pizza.

Proceed with toppings and bake as per the recipe below.

Notes

The recipe yields 4 rounds of dough, enough for four  16 inch pizzas.

Brussels Sprout, Walnut & Pesto Pizza

Serves/Yield: 4

Lightly toasted walnuts and crunchy brussels sprouts top this cheesy pesto pizza a true treat, especially with a crunchy whole wheat crust.

Ingredients
1 pizza crust 
1 teaspoon cornmeal 
3 Tablespoons pesto 
1 1/2 cups shredded mozzarella or cheddar 
2 cups brussels sprout leaves 
1/3 cup chopped walnuts 
2 Tablespoons grated Parmesan

Instructions
Preheat oven to 425F. Dust a baking sheet or pizza stone with cornmeal. Roll pizza crust into an approximate 9×13 oval. Place on the baking sheet.

Brush pizza crust with 2 tablespoons pesto. Top with shredded cheese. Bake for 10 minutes.

Toss brussels sprout leaves and walnuts with remaining tablespoon of pesto. Remove pizza from the oven and heap the brussels sprouts on top of the bubbling cheese. Sprinkle with grated Parmesan cheese and return to the oven for 4-5 minutes. Keep an eye on the pizza as the greens can blacken quickly.

Remove from the oven. Slice into wedges and eat hot

Simple Bites [[email protected]]

Im going to quit here  I have some recipes I really want to share but I will intersperse them with this weeks knitting tea party. Again I apologize for being late.

sam


----------



## Angelyaya5

No apologies needed Sam! Especially love the soup recipe. Great starter for a company meal.
Shirley, so sorry about your sister's progression. It is a sad disease.


----------



## Spider

Love the recipes, will try the first one for the soup. Cool and damp here today. We didn't get any snow, thankfully.
Did errands today, it was the first time in a long time I went shopping alone and looked all over. Had a good time. Starting to destress alittle.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sam -- some really great recipes!!

That's good to hear that you're de-stressing some...hope you and DH are feeling better and more settled.



Spider said:


> Love the recipes, will try the first one for the soup. Cool and damp here today. We didn't get any snow, thankfully.
> Did errands today, it was the first time in a long time I went shopping alone and looked all over. Had a good time. Starting to destress alittle.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I'm in heaven with the bread recipes Sam - and I will send them on to my sister - she is a great bread baker. Cooler and overcast here today- still fighting the head cold and now Alan is sounding stuffy.... I woke up this morning and the whites of my eyes were bright pink..... wonderful..... I am going to feed the birds and fill up my wine carafe.... left overs or sandwiches for dinner tonight. Just the trip to the market wore me out this morning. I saw the tale end of last weeks KTP about the "train case" not being useful.... I have one in my craft closet full of embroidery thread and one next to my sewing machine that I use for a sewing box!!! And they are cute!! luv to all you all - AZ


----------



## jknappva

Im going to quit here  I have some recipes I really want to share but I will intersperse them with this weeks knitting tea party. Again I apologize for being late.

sam[/quote]

Not surprising you were late,Sam...with this collection of delicious recipes.
You know we'll always wait for you.
Junek


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, thank you going to try Pad Thai this week.
Daralene, do hope your aunt ok.
Sandi, sounds like you need some down time Sis.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Useful in other ways definitely would be wonderful sewing boxes....just not too useful for travelling now days.



AZ Sticks said:


> I'm in heaven with the bread recipes Sam - and I will send them on to my sister - she is a great bread baker. Cooler and overcast here today- still fighting the head cold and now Alan is sounding stuffy.... I woke up this morning and the whites of my eyes were bright pink..... wonderful..... I am going to feed the birds and fill up my wine carafe.... left overs or sandwiches for dinner tonight. Just the trip to the market wore me out this morning. I saw the tale end of last weeks KTP about the "train case" not being useful.... I have one in my craft closet full of embroidery thread and one next to my sewing machine that I use for a sewing box!!! And they are cute!! luv to all you all - AZ


----------



## Aran

I took a vacation day today because I needed Saturday off so I can attend our yearly meeting's representative meeting. In other words, I'll be a doing a Quaker thing in Lansing, MI. I have been pretty lazy today, but I finally did drop off my taxes at a tax prep service. This will only be the second time I've had someone else do my taxes. Last year I got horribly confused about my health savings account so I said screw it this year & is letting a professional deal with them.

My car is one of the millions that GM is recalling. I'm not too worried about it, but they told me to take my car key off my key ring. I hated that because then it's hard to find my key. I figure that yarn weighs practically nothing so last Sunday I crocheted an octopus out of light blue cotton yarn & attached it to my car key. I think it's kind of cute.

I have a gorgeous handmade leather wallet made by a very talented artist. Today I was paying for gasoline when the cashier said, "You're the wallet man." She remembered my wallet but not me, which I found very amusing.


----------



## iamsam

sandi - the bread recipes came for www.kingarthurflour.com - if you go there they have all kinds of bread recipes - and they have one or two sites that are nothing but gluten free bread recipes. this recipe uses a mix from king Arthur flour which I think sounds good. --- sam

Gluten-Free Biscuits made with baking mix

These gluten-free biscuits are tender and light, perfect for breakfast sandwiches or dinner. And, come berry season  wonderful for shortcake.

Note: Please read and follow the recipe carefully; it calls for our gluten-free all-purpose baking mix, NOT our gluten-free multi-purpose flour.

Ingredients 
1/2 cup cold butter
2 cups King Arthur Gluten-Free All-Purpose Baking Mix*
2 large eggs
1/3 cup cold milk
*Make sure you use our gluten-free BAKING MIX  NOT our gluten-free flour.
Tips from our bakers
For higher rising biscuits, cut straight down, with a floured cutter; don't twist the cutter. 
Why the 10-minute rest before serving? Gluten-free biscuits need the rest to allow the starches to finish setting up, and to let their outsides get crisp.

Directions

Preheat the oven to 400°F, with a rack in the center.

Work the cold butter into the baking mix, leaving some butter in small, visible pieces.

Whisk the eggs and milk together.

Stir the wet ingredients into the dry mixture.

Lightly dust your work surface with baking mix, and turn the dough out onto it.

Fold the dough over on itself four times, then gently flatten it to about 3/4" thick. Brush any surplus baking mix off the top of the dough. Cut with a 2 1/2" round cutter dipped in baking mix.

Stack the scraps together, gently pat down to 3/4" thick, and cut additional biscuits.

Set the biscuits 2" apart on an ungreased or parchment-lined pan. Brush with milk or melted butter, if desired; this will help the biscuits brown.

Bake the biscuits for 14 to 18 minutes, until they're golden brown.

Remove them from the oven and let them rest for 10 minutes or so before serving; they're best enjoyed slightly warm.

Yield: 8 medium (2 1/2") biscuits.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/gluten-free-biscuits-made-with-baking-mix-recipe



AZ Sticks said:


> I'm in heaven with the bread recipes Sam - and I will send them on to my sister - she is a great bread baker. Cooler and overcast here today- still fighting the head cold and now Alan is sounding stuffy.... I woke up this morning and the whites of my eyes were bright pink..... wonderful..... I am going to feed the birds and fill up my wine carafe.... left overs or sandwiches for dinner tonight. Just the trip to the market wore me out this morning. I saw the tale end of last weeks KTP about the "train case" not being useful.... I have one in my craft closet full of embroidery thread and one next to my sewing machine that I use for a sewing box!!! And they are cute!! luv to all you all - AZ


----------



## pacer

Thanks for the wonderful recipes Sam. It sure is cold here again today. I had fun knitting this afternoon with such wonderful people. I taught another 6th grader how to knit and allowed her to take home what I was working on. I guess I will start a new one. The school girls are knitting squares to make bunnies so that is what I parted with today. She was so happy to learn and was doing a sleep over with one of the girls I usually work with. I also met with 4 other ladies to knit for most of the afternoon.


----------



## iamsam

I had such a nice day with Kathy - it's nonstop gab when we are together. and her hair cut is fabulous - I forgot to say anything Kathy but I think the new coif is great - takes years off truly - don't ever wear it long again.

it was quite windy but no rain which was nice. I have an idea that the baseball fans in Toledo and Detroit were glad for no rain since they both had games this afternoon.

think I am going up to see fred tomorrow - want to take him a couple "find the word" books and some magazines. his family is quite a distance away and don't visit more that once or twice a week. so I may go up on sunday also. will take some knitting along to do while we gab. something I don't have to think too much about.

thanks again for allowing me to be late today. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I had such a nice day with Kathy - it's nonstop gab when we are together. and her hair cut is fabulous - I forgot to say anything Kathy but I think the new coif is great - takes years off truly - don't ever wear it long again.
> 
> it was quite windy but no rain which was nice. I have an idea that the baseball fans in Toledo and Detroit were glad for no rain since they both had games this afternoon.
> 
> think I am going up to see fred tomorrow - want to take him a couple "find the word" books and some magazines. his family is quite a distance away and don't visit more that once or twice a week. so I may go up on sunday also. will take some knitting along to do while we gab. something I don't have to think too much about.
> 
> thanks again for allowing me to be late today. --- sam


On my time clock, Sam you were an hour earlier than you have been all winter/summer!


----------



## AZ Sticks

RookieRetiree said:


> Useful in other ways definitely would be wonderful sewing boxes....just not too useful for travelling now days.


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

The biscuits sound good too- I'm embarrassed to admit that I have been using the frozen pillsbury biscuits.... I make them up and but them in a zip lock freezer bag and make a batch of country gravy and put it in small containers in the freezer - that was breakfast for us this morning.... it would have been much better with fresh biscuits. 


thewren said:


> sandi - the bread recipes came for www.kingarthurflour.com - if you go there they have all kinds of bread recipes - and they have one or two sites that are nothing but gluten free bread recipes. this recipe uses a mix from king Arthur flour which I think sounds good. --- sam
> 
> Gluten-Free Biscuits made with baking mix
> 
> These gluten-free biscuits are tender and light, perfect for breakfast sandwiches or dinner. And, come berry season  wonderful for shortcake.
> 
> Note: Please read and follow the recipe carefully; it calls for our gluten-free all-purpose baking mix, NOT our gluten-free multi-purpose flour.
> 
> Ingredients
> 1/2 cup cold butter
> 2 cups King Arthur Gluten-Free All-Purpose Baking Mix*
> 2 large eggs
> 1/3 cup cold milk
> *Make sure you use our gluten-free BAKING MIX  NOT our gluten-free flour.
> Tips from our bakers
> For higher rising biscuits, cut straight down, with a floured cutter; don't twist the cutter.
> Why the 10-minute rest before serving? Gluten-free biscuits need the rest to allow the starches to finish setting up, and to let their outsides get crisp.
> 
> Directions
> 
> Preheat the oven to 400°F, with a rack in the center.
> 
> Work the cold butter into the baking mix, leaving some butter in small, visible pieces.
> 
> Whisk the eggs and milk together.
> 
> Stir the wet ingredients into the dry mixture.
> 
> Lightly dust your work surface with baking mix, and turn the dough out onto it.
> 
> Fold the dough over on itself four times, then gently flatten it to about 3/4" thick. Brush any surplus baking mix off the top of the dough. Cut with a 2 1/2" round cutter dipped in baking mix.
> 
> Stack the scraps together, gently pat down to 3/4" thick, and cut additional biscuits.
> 
> Set the biscuits 2" apart on an ungreased or parchment-lined pan. Brush with milk or melted butter, if desired; this will help the biscuits brown.
> 
> Bake the biscuits for 14 to 18 minutes, until they're golden brown.
> 
> Remove them from the oven and let them rest for 10 minutes or so before serving; they're best enjoyed slightly warm.
> 
> Yield: 8 medium (2 1/2") biscuits.
> 
> http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/gluten-free-biscuits-made-with-baking-mix-recipe


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> Useful in other ways definitely would be wonderful sewing boxes....just not too useful for travelling now days.


 :thumbup: Great idea


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sorry some of you are getting more snow and/or cold. We are suppose to get rain in this evening but it was a glorious 80 80 degrees here again today...yesterday was 83-85. Spring is definitely here now. I even cut the back 2 acres day before yesterday. My iris are starting to bloom; at least the white and purple and I even noticed my apple tree starting to blossom. I know, I know...you folks up north are probably thinking "just hush up"....LOL. It is very windy outside which makes it cooler but very pleasant. Of course that does mean we are already having pollen alerts....ahhhhhhchoo! LOL! 

Thanks for all the recipes Sam. Haven't done much cooking since DH has been gone. DD and I are happy just fixing something on our own. Of course she and I have been out to breakfast twice now at IHOP (International House of Pancakes)...LOL. DD is working until 10 tonight so I'll probably just cook some eggs or have a bowl of cereal. 

I'm almost finished with the second square on my Slip Stitch Afghan. Found doing the second square went faster than the first...just had to keep remembering to change the color scheme. I'm headed to finish binding this square off. Will try to TTYL.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Great recipes Sam, I love tomato soup, will try that soon, also great bread recipes.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sam, I checked out that King Arthur site, lots of great looking recipes there.


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Friday! I have 4 more days to work, and then I hope to take some time to get some knitting going. Tomorrow is the Horse and Rider fundraiser. DD and I will leave about 9:00 and spend the day. It will be so fun!

DD called crying again. She has 6 students that do not mind and are disrespectful. She is so discouraged. She actually mentioned looking for another job, outside of teaching. I really hate to hear that because we really need good teachers. But, these parents are not making their children learn how to behave properly, but, they blame her! So typical! I tried to talk to her, but she really is being negative right now. It is hard for me because I am the glass half full, and she's more the glass half empty. I hope things will work out. She mentioned going to nursing school. That is a great profession, but not sure she could really handle some of the responsibilities of nursing. I really hate for her to give up on teaching.


----------



## pacer

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Friday! I have 4 more days to work, and then I hope to take some time to get some knitting going. Tomorrow is the Horse and Rider fundraiser. DD and I will leave about 9:00 and spend the day. It will be so fun!
> 
> DD called crying again. She has 6 students that do not mind and are disrespectful. She is so discouraged. She actually mentioned looking for another job, outside of teaching. I really hate to hear that because we really need good teachers. But, these parents are not making their children learn how to behave properly, but, they blame her! So typical! I tried to talk to her, but she really is being negative right now. It is hard for me because I am the glass half full, and she's more the glass half empty. I hope things will work out. She mentioned going to nursing school. That is a great profession, but not sure she could really handle some of the responsibilities of nursing. I really hate for her to give up on teaching.


Recently my boss put an interesting perspective of the glass 1/2 full or 1/2 empty. He said it depends on whether you are filling up the glass or drinking from it. If you are adding to it or taking from it whether it is a real beverage or any other situation.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Teaching is such a hard job....but each year finds new kids and new challenges.....the time right back after the Spring Break is always the worst--- She may need to be at a different grade level.



pammie1234 said:


> Happy Friday! I have 4 more days to work, and then I hope to take some time to get some knitting going. Tomorrow is the Horse and Rider fundraiser. DD and I will leave about 9:00 and spend the day. It will be so fun!
> 
> DD called crying again. She has 6 students that do not mind and are disrespectful. She is so discouraged. She actually mentioned looking for another job, outside of teaching. I really hate to hear that because we really need good teachers. But, these parents are not making their children learn how to behave properly, but, they blame her! So typical! I tried to talk to her, but she really is being negative right now. It is hard for me because I am the glass half full, and she's more the glass half empty. I hope things will work out. She mentioned going to nursing school. That is a great profession, but not sure she could really handle some of the responsibilities of nursing. I really hate for her to give up on teaching.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Funny - but that is always what Alan says- I think that makes him a realist.


pacer said:


> Recently my boss put an interesting perspective of the glass 1/2 full or 1/2 empty. He said it depends on whether you are filling up the glass or drinking from it. If you are adding to it or taking from it whether it is a real beverage or any other situation.


----------



## AZ Sticks

That's a thought Rookie - younger kids might not be so disrespectful - and it sounds like that is what is difficult for Pammies DD to deal with.


RookieRetiree said:


> Teaching is such a hard job....but each year finds new kids and new challenges.....the time right back after the Spring Break is always the worst--- She may need to be at a different grade level.


----------



## gagesmom

Sam I have to tell you the pork chops were fantastic last Sunday. Wish I had of gotten a picture.

This is what I made this afternoon/evening.

I love Charlie Brown.

Got it off Ravelry.

Good grief Charlie Brown beanie designed by Kathy Doherty.


----------



## siouxann

Happy Friday, Everyone! 
It's been a while since I've posted anything. Done a bit of lurking but sometimes Life has a way of getting in the way of pleasure. 

It is still quite chilly here but I'm not complaining! (Wonder of wonders)I don't know how you folks in the snow and ice and hail areas are coping. I think about you every time I see a weather report, and hope you are all safe, well and dry.

My dear sister- in-law finally got around to letting me know that my brother had to have three of his toes removed and part of a fourth. That is a result of the frostbite he suffered in the winter. He's taking it well, says he should get a discount on a pedicure. I'm just ticked that it took so long to find out. 

Sending healing thoughts and prayers to all in need. I'll check back in later.


----------



## machriste

Crazy day here. The 10 inches of snow on our patio fence this am is gone! It got above freezing around noon and the sun was out after that. Next week temps are supposed to be in the 60s. Weather is not boring in Minnesota.

Sam, the recipes looks wonderful as usual. As far as I'm concerned, you can be late anytime you want to. Glad to hear you had a fun outing today.

I have a daughter who has been gluten-free for about 4 years, so I certainly appreciate the gluten-free recipes. 

I made it through my week of "back at full-time." Glad to be back to my 3 afternoons next week. Our employees are such a good group, work is a pleasure!

We had a chicken pot pie tonight. It's one of the things Jack seems to enjoy a lot. I'm getting pretty good and whipping one up in no time with a Pillsbury crust.


----------



## Poledra65

Hi Sam and everyone, great looking recipes Sam. 
Had a good day here, got somethings done around the house, went to Scottsbluff and did what we needed to do there, and then David called, he'd gotten back from Casper, and unloaded in Morrel, so we met up with him and went to have a late lunch. 
Hope everyone is doing well, or well on the way to better. 
Off to get something to drink. 
Hugs


----------



## martina

Thanks for the new tea party and the delicious sounding recipes Sam. I hope your friend is at least getting better pain relief when you see him. 
Pammie, so sorry to hear that your daughter is finding her pupils difficult, but , having been a nurse, I can safely say that it can be equally stressful. Some patients are a dream, others are a nightmare, just like people everywhere. 
The glass is half full, says the optimist.
The glass is half empty says the pessimist.
You have half a glass says the realist.
Why is the glass too big says the scientist.
Meanwhile the opportunist sneeks in and snatches the glass while they are all talking.


----------



## NanaCaren

Great receipts, will be trying out the gluten free ones for sure and passing them on to my friend.


----------



## gagesmom

got to go do something with the boys greg and gage)
check in later


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, great looking recipes Sam.
> Had a good day here, got somethings done around the house, went to Scottsbluff and did what we needed to do there, and then David called, he'd gotten back from Casper, and unloaded in Morrel, so we met up with him and went to have a late lunch.
> Hope everyone is doing well, or well on the way to better.
> Off to get something to drink.
> Hugs


Hi, glad you have had a good day. Even better when you get to have lunch with your honey. :thumbup: 
hugs


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> Sam I have to tell you the pork chops were fantastic last Sunday. Wish I had of gotten a picture.
> 
> This is what I made this afternoon/evening.
> 
> I love Charlie Brown.
> 
> Got it off Ravelry.
> 
> Good grief Charlie Brown beanie designed by Kathy Doherty.


Love the beanie :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Just checking in. Great start Sam, and thanks for the yummy sounding bread recipes!

Prayers for all!

Tami


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Hi, glad you have had a good day. Even better when you get to have lunch with your honey. :thumbup:
> hugs


Absolutely! Are you having a late night/early morning this weekend, with races and stuff?


----------



## kehinkle

Had a great afternoon with Sam in Ft Wayne. Nice little yarn shop and bought a few things on clearance. Was disappointed that the other store had closed but lunch was good, just soup and salad and a tiny cup of tiramisu. When I got home, I made the sausage soup using Turkey kielbasa, pork and beans, Rotel tomatoes, diced tomatoes and left over baked beans. Just realized I forgot the corn! Used some vegetable broth, dehydrated onions, garlic powder and cumin. Tasted good and my SIL ate two bowls while my DGS ate one but isn't fond of tomatoes. Made corn bread (mix) to go with. As I wasn't hungry, I only had a taste. Some left over so well have it tomorrow.

Gwen, glad the doctor called and said things look fine. Relief for all.

Very little knitting done. Had started the fourth square but it was too large, so frogged it. Will start again tomorrow.

Van is ready to be picked up. It was the throttle position sensor, under $200 so not bad. Well get it tomorrow night after the birthday party. Still need to get a card and send in my work papers. 

Gagesmom, you must be a knitting ninja. The hat is adorable.

Have a great one,

Kathy

Sam, thanks for the compliment on the hair. It did look good today but one never knows.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Like your choices of yarn....glad you got to get together with our beloved Sam. Have a great time at the birthday party. Glad the van repair wasn't horrible.



kehinkle said:


> Had a great afternoon with Sam in Ft Wayne. Nice little yarn shop and bought a few things on clearance. Was disappointed that the other store had closed but lunch was good, just soup and salad and a tiny cup of tiramisu. When I got home, I made the sausage soup using Turkey kielbasa, pork and beans, Rotel tomatoes, diced tomatoes and left over baked beans. Just realized I forgot the corn! Used some vegetable broth, dehydrated onions, garlic powder and cumin. Tasted good and my SIL ate two bowls while my DGS ate one but isn't fond of tomatoes. Made corn bread (mix) to go with. As I wasn't hungry, I only had a taste. Some left over so well have it tomorrow.
> 
> Gwen, glad the doctor called and said things look fine. Relief for all.
> 
> Very little knitting done. Had started the fourth square but it was too large, so frogged it. Will start again tomorrow.
> 
> Van is ready to be picked up. It was the throttle position sensor, under $200 so not bad. Well get it tomorrow night after the birthday party. Still need to get a card and send in my work papers.
> 
> Gagesmom, you must be a knitting ninja. The hat is adorable.
> 
> Have a great one,
> 
> Kathy
> 
> Sam, thanks for the compliment on the hair. It did look good today but one never knows.


----------



## gagesmom

Kathy I love it. Knitting ninja


kehinkle said:


> Had a great afternoon with Sam in Ft Wayne. Nice little yarn shop and bought a few things on clearance. Was disappointed that the other store had closed but lunch was good, just soup and salad and a tiny cup of tiramisu. When I got home, I made the sausage soup using Turkey kielbasa, pork and beans, Rotel tomatoes, diced tomatoes and left over baked beans. Just realized I forgot the corn! Used some vegetable broth, dehydrated onions, garlic powder and cumin. Tasted good and my SIL ate two bowls while my DGS ate one but isn't fond of tomatoes. Made corn bread (mix) to go with. As I wasn't hungry, I only had a taste. Some left over so well have it tomorrow.
> 
> Gwen, glad the doctor called and said things look fine. Relief for all.
> 
> Very little knitting done. Had started the fourth square but it was too large, so frogged it. Will start again tomorrow.
> 
> Van is ready to be picked up. It was the throttle position sensor, under $200 so not bad. Well get it tomorrow night after the birthday party. Still need to get a card and send in my work papers.
> 
> Gagesmom, you must be a knitting ninja. The hat is adorable.
> 
> Have a great one,
> 
> Kathy
> 
> Sam, thanks for the compliment on the hair. It did look good today but one never knows.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I agree with Kathy---you're a speed demon---love the Charlie Brown cap and know a little guy who will love one like it for next year.



gagesmom said:


> Kathy I love it. Knitting ninja


----------



## Designer1234

Here is the finished sweater so that you can see it all. I am really happy with it. It isn't as heavy as the others so I will get a lot of wear out of it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, thank you for the new recipes and opening our new KTP!! You always do such a fine job.

Gwen...I must say that DH and I laughed till we had tears. I have copied Why Teachers Drink to read to my other teacher friends too. What a riot. DH said thank you!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> Here is the finished sweater so that you can see it all. I am really happy with it. It isn't as heavy as the others so I will get a lot of wear out of it.


Your sweater turned out so lovely. You are one very creative lady making so many gorgeous things. Love the bird avatar too. Hugs for you and so sorry about your sister.

I heard something about my aunt, finally. It seems as if she is coming back and probably a TIA. I'm quite thankful. I know I am lucky to still have aunts in their 90's.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry some of you are getting more snow and/or cold. We are suppose to get rain in this evening but it was a glorious 80 80 degrees here again today...yesterday was 83-85. Spring is definitely here now. I even cut the back 2 acres day before yesterday. My iris are starting to bloom; at least the white and purple and I even noticed my apple tree starting to blossom. I know, I know...you folks up north are probably thinking "just hush up"....LOL. It is very windy outside which makes it cooler but very pleasant. Of course that does mean we are already having pollen alerts....ahhhhhhchoo! LOL!
> 
> Thanks for all the recipes Sam. Haven't done much cooking since DH has been gone. DD and I are happy just fixing something on our own. Of course she and I have been out to breakfast twice now at IHOP (International House of Pancakes)...LOL. DD is working until 10 tonight so I'll probably just cook some eggs or have a bowl of cereal.
> 
> I'm almost finished with the second square on my Slip Stitch Afghan. Found doing the second square went faster than the first...just had to keep remembering to change the color scheme. I'm headed to finish binding this square off. Will try to TTYL.


Cold here, so windy and raining hard. Just glad it didn't freeze when we were out.


----------



## Cashmeregma

martina said:


> Thanks for the new tea party and the delicious sounding recipes Sam. I hope your friend is at least getting better pain relief when you see him.
> Pammie, so sorry to hear that your daughter is finding her pupils difficult, but , having been a nurse, I can safely say that it can be equally stressful. Some patients are a dream, others are a nightmare, just like people everywhere.
> The glass is half full, says the optimist.
> The glass is half empty says the pessimist.
> You have half a glass says the realist.
> Why is the glass too big says the scientist.
> Meanwhile the opportunist sneeks in and snatches the glass while they are all talking.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm copying this one too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kehinkle...Love the yarn, nice needles too. So glad you got to have a nice time LYS hopping with Sam.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Hope you feel better soon.



AZ Sticks said:


> I'm in heaven with the bread recipes Sam - and I will send them on to my sister - she is a great bread baker. Cooler and overcast here today- still fighting the head cold and now Alan is sounding stuffy.... I woke up this morning and the whites of my eyes were bright pink..... wonderful..... I am going to feed the birds and fill up my wine carafe.... left overs or sandwiches for dinner tonight. Just the trip to the market wore me out this morning. I saw the tale end of last weeks KTP about the "train case" not being useful.... I have one in my craft closet full of embroidery thread and one next to my sewing machine that I use for a sewing box!!! And they are cute!! luv to all you all - AZ


----------



## pammie1234

DD teaches 1st grade. That is why it is so sad. We are trying something new on Monday if we get the stuff to make it. When I talked to her, she was better. BF seemed to help. He's very calm., and she needs that! 

Shirley, the sweater is great. I wish I could wear sweaters, but I'm just too hot natured.


----------



## pammie1234

Watching the Mavericks again. They are trying to make the playoffs. This game is also close. I'm about to fall asleep, but just can't go to bed. This game is too exciting and too important!


----------



## darowil

Thanks for starting us off again Sam.
Glad DD seems to be fine Gwen.
Cant rememebr what else I was going to comment on!
Somehow seem to have been busy recently, not quite sure why.
Today needed to prepare for Guild as hand't got round to it the other day.
Taught a workshop on Magic Loop and the 6 who came all seemed to get it. But I will be irregular for the next 5 months as the footy season began today. I only got to the last 20 minutes of the game becuase of the workshop at Guild. But did want to go as it is the 50th anniversary of my following them. But most weeks the footy will take priortu over the Guild. I can still get to the committee meetings, but won't stay for the rest.
Unfortunately my team didn't get off to a good start in that they lost fairly well (though not really badly).
As I mentioned on the other TP had a good tea last night with everyone for our anniversary. NOt that I've seen too much of DH in the last few days -one of us seems to be out most of the time and the rest of the time busy at home. I think things will settle down a bit for me now.


----------



## KateB

Morning all from a very wet Scotland.....how unusual! :roll: DH is supposed to be playing golf later and is already moaning about it. My solution of "just don't go then" didn't seem to go down too well...men! :shock: thanks for all the great recipes Sam. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## sugarsugar

Great start to another TP week Sam.

AZ.. please look after yourself, maybe you should see your doc as you dont sound too well. Any news as to when Alan may go to Mayo Clinic? 

A friend of mine is in hospital at the moment with fluid on her lungs and another has just been diagnosed with breast cancer.. they dont think they will have to remove the whole breast though.

Thinking of everyone with health issues at the moment. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you going to try Pad Thai this week.
> Daralene, do hope your aunt ok.
> Sandi, sounds like you need some down time Sis.


I LOVE Pad Thai (at restaurants anyway)!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Hi all for another week. I managed to finish last week's ktp (surprised myself) and now caught up here.

Been busy making beanies, either chunky crochet or fuzzy double on loom for K4BN as they have need to more asap due to upcoming events where articles are passed out to the needy. Autumn challenge for K4BN was chunky beanies, adult size. I make sure each and every one is not too tight on me so I know they will fit adults.

Love the recipes. Made pumpkin risotto from scratch the other night, went well with the golden fried chicken. Planning to make honey, oats and goats milk soap tomorrow. Will post pics of it in the mold after.

Must admit, this morning was tough as it is the first anniversary of the loss of a close family friend. Do miss the short one. When we visit her husband, it seems too quiet. I kept expecting the phone to ring about when we were notified originally. I was glad to go to K4BN knit and natter after lunch, where we sang happy birthday to one of our members.


----------



## sugarsugar

gagesmom said:


> Sam I have to tell you the pork chops were fantastic last Sunday. Wish I had of gotten a picture.
> 
> This is what I made this afternoon/evening.
> 
> I love Charlie Brown.
> 
> Got it off Ravelry.
> 
> Good grief Charlie Brown beanie designed by Kathy Doherty.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Absolutely! Are you having a late night/early morning this weekend, with races and stuff?


Races are decent hours for us this week end :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: Will be a nice I was reminded a few times during the week. :wink: :wink:


----------



## jknappva

Aran said:


> I took a vacation day today because I needed Saturday off so I can attend our yearly meeting's representative meeting. In other words, I'll be a doing a Quaker thing in Lansing, MI. I have been pretty lazy today, but I finally did drop off my taxes at a tax prep service. This will only be the second time I've had someone else do my taxes. Last year I got horribly confused about my health savings account so I said screw it this year & is letting a professional deal with them.
> 
> My car is one of the millions that GM is recalling. I'm not too worried about it, but they told me to take my car key off my key ring. I hated that because then it's hard to find my key. I figure that yarn weighs practically nothing so last Sunday I crocheted an octopus out of light blue cotton yarn & attached it to my car key. I think it's kind of cute.
> 
> I have a gorgeous handmade leather wallet made by a very talented artist. Today I was paying for gasoline when the cashier said, "You're the wallet man." She remembered my wallet but not me, which I found very amusing.


As much as you work, you deserve to be lazy on a vacation day. I'm glad you haven't had a problem with your car since it's a recalled one. Great idea to make something to help you keep track of your key. I know what you mean about hard to keep up with just one key!!
Enjoy your Quaker meetng.
At least you were remembered if only for your wallet. 
Junek


----------



## jknappva

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Friday! I have 4 more days to work, and then I hope to take some time to get some knitting going. Tomorrow is the Horse and Rider fundraiser. DD and I will leave about 9:00 and spend the day. It will be so fun!
> 
> DD called crying again. She has 6 students that do not mind and are disrespectful. She is so discouraged. She actually mentioned looking for another job, outside of teaching. I really hate to hear that because we really need good teachers. But, these parents are not making their children learn how to behave properly, but, they blame her! So typical! I tried to talk to her, but she really is being negative right now. It is hard for me because I am the glass half full, and she's more the glass half empty. I hope things will work out. She mentioned going to nursing school. That is a great profession, but not sure she could really handle some of the responsibilities of nursing. I really hate for her to give up on teaching.


I can understand your DD's frustration. I admire anyone who teaches these days as disrespectful the students are and, unfortunately, it's so often a dangerous environment. It still amazes me after all these years. When I was in high school, the most trouble anyone got into was a boy smoking on school grounds!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Sam I have to tell you the pork chops were fantastic last Sunday. Wish I had of gotten a picture.
> 
> This is what I made this afternoon/evening.
> 
> I love Charlie Brown.
> 
> Got it off Ravelry.
> 
> Good grief Charlie Brown beanie designed by Kathy Doherty.


The hat is great...love the bright yellow. And yes, you did a good job on it AND on hiding your face with the camera!!
LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

siouxann said:


> Happy Friday, Everyone!
> It's been a while since I've posted anything. Done a bit of lurking but sometimes Life has a way of getting in the way of pleasure.
> 
> It is still quite chilly here but I'm not complaining! (Wonder of wonders)I don't know how you folks in the snow and ice and hail areas are coping. I think about you every time I see a weather report, and hope you are all safe, well and dry.
> 
> My dear sister- in-law finally got around to letting me know that my brother had to have three of his toes removed and part of a fourth. That is a result of the frostbite he suffered in the winter. He's taking it well, says he should get a discount on a pedicure. I'm just ticked that it took so long to find out.
> 
> Sending healing thoughts and prayers to all in need. I'll check back in later.


Good to see you back. So sorry to hear about your brother. Will add him to the prayer list!
junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a wet Great Bend where is it is 2.7c/37f at 7:45 in the morning. Going to be a busy day here with the Grandchildren coming over. Off the watch F1 before they get here. 

Today's coffee. 

Hugs for all and healing energy for those that need it.


----------



## jknappva

machriste said:


> Crazy day here. The 10 inches of snow on our patio fence this am is gone! It got above freezing around noon and the sun was out after that. Next week temps are supposed to be in the 60s. Weather is not boring in Minnesota.
> 
> Sam, the recipes looks wonderful as usual. As far as I'm concerned, you can be late anytime you want to. Glad to hear you had a fun outing today.
> 
> I have a daughter who has been gluten-free for about 4 years, so I certainly appreciate the gluten-free recipes.
> 
> I made it through my week of "back at full-time." Glad to be back to my 3 afternoons next week. Our employees are such a good group, work is a pleasure!
> 
> We had a chicken pot pie tonight. It's one of the things Jack seems to enjoy a lot. I'm getting pretty good and whipping one up in no time with a Pillsbury crust.


When will Jack here the results of the PET scan...he did have it done Fri., didn't he?
Junek


----------



## Angelyaya5

Lurker 2 said:


> On my time clock, Sam you were an hour earlier than you have been all winter/summer!


Good one, Julie, love it!


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Here is the finished sweater so that you can see it all. I am really happy with it. It isn't as heavy as the others so I will get a lot of wear out of it.


Love it, Shirley. You're a knitting ninja like Melody...well, you would be if you didn't have to take it easy with your shoulder. But you still get a lot of knitting done in a short time.
I'm still plugging away on my 'coat of many colors' cardigan. I've finished the bottoms...just have to stitch them together. Then can start the sleeves...and figure out turning it into a raglan shoulder. Think I can manage it if I keep the numbers correct.
Hope your weather is improving. I think our spring is trying desperately to push out winter. We had a high of 74F yesterday and 65F for today....but brilliant sunshine. There's a beautiful tree in full bloom across the parking lot. I thought it was a flowering plum although it was a very tall tree. I 
(st)rolled over yesterday afternoon for a closer look. It's definitely not a flowering plum. It has clusters of pale pink flowers (like the clusters of small flowers on a lilac bush). Really a beautiful tree but have no idea what it is.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> Great start to another TP week Sam.
> 
> AZ.. please look after yourself, maybe you should see your doc as you dont sound too well. Any news as to when Alan may go to Mayo Clinic?
> 
> A friend of mine is in hospital at the moment with fluid on her lungs and another has just been diagnosed with breast cancer.. they dont think they will have to remove the whole breast though.
> 
> Thinking of everyone with health issues at the moment. Take care.


I'm sorry to hear about your friends. I'll add them to the prayer list...I'm sure a prayer from a stranger will still help!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet Great Bend where is it is 2.7c/37f at 7:45 in the morning. Going to be a busy day here with the Grandchildren coming over. Off the watch F1 before they get here.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Hugs for all and healing energy for those that need it.


Love the coffee AND the cartoon. Thanks, Caren.
How are you today? I know the Grandchildren will love being at your house.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pammie, wish she had a teacher who had successfully dealt with this situation. Not an easy one when you don't have the support of the parents, if I understood correctly. I don't think teachers have it easy today at all. Big Hugs for your DD and a huge thank you. Good teachers are the best and so needed.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I heard some news finally about my aunt. She is doing better. It will be considered a TIA. Just wish they didn't call and then not contact us for 24 hrs., or so. A long time to wait. I guess it is different when you are the one in the hospital with the patient and the one on the other end waiting for news.

Darowil...Hope you finally get to enjoy some time with DH to celebrate your anniversary. Sometimes life gets in the way, but even if it isn't that actual day, it still counts. Ask me how I know, being married to a musician. :wink: 

KateB...Welcome from a wet NY and now cold with snow flurries, but just a few earlier. Right now quite windy.

Sugarsugar....Sorry to hear about your friends. If you are on KTP you learn to never say why me as you learn it isn't just you. There is so much joy to go around and more than enough sadness and illness. Pretty soon we will be celebrating with you though!!!!

Aran...Glad you can get your car fixed before you have a problem. Someone told me about using heavy key rings before but I never paid much attention. Now I will. Vacation days are definitely needed!!!!

Siouxann...How sad about your brother. I hope he will still be able to walk and not be in too much pain. Frostbite is so dangerous. 

Caren...Cute - Yes, I do feel like I've had too much coffee sometimes and get quite jittery. Turn into Poledra's little character. However, I want my cuppa' every day!!!!


----------



## Patches39

Hi all, forgot it was the end of the week, glad I. Found you receipts look good, will be making the soup love soups, and the shrimp for two, yummy.  as always you start us off with a bang. Will be checking in later, praying happy prayers for all. :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

Only made it to page 18 of last week. Have been busy helping DS1 get preapproved for a mortgage and find a realtor, he wants to buy a house instead of renting. His lease is up June 1, nothing like giving lots of time and notice huh!? I have a phone interview on Tuesday, hoping that this is the right job and that its offered. Having bday party for DH and DGS today. Sunny and mid 50s, Spring is trying. We are cooking out and having cake if course. Ashtons cake is brlow, I made chocolate cupcakes for DH. Didnt want two whole cakes will be hard enough to rid of what we have. Our roof is leaking so need to get hold of insurance to see if they will help pay, its very old but we did lose a lot of shingles in the winds this winter. Need to get busy.

Hope all are well. Prayers for healing, comfort and safe travels to those who need them. Love n hugs to all. Will try to keep up better this week.


----------



## Pup lover

No, I did not do the cake lol! Local lady does them, lots of flavor choices very reasonable. This one was $18, we have gotten our cakes from her for about 5 years now.


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> Sam I have to tell you the pork chops were fantastic last Sunday. Wish I had of gotten a picture.
> 
> This is what I made this afternoon/evening.
> 
> I love Charlie Brown.
> 
> Got it off Ravelry.
> 
> Good grief Charlie Brown beanie designed by Kathy Doherty.


Cute,  :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

RookieRetiree said:


> Like your choices of yarn....glad you got to get together with our beloved Sam. Have a great time at the birthday party. Glad the van repair wasn't horrible.


Ditto, lovely color :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> Here is the finished sweater so that you can see it all. I am really happy with it. It isn't as heavy as the others so I will get a lot of wear out of it.


Lovely, nice color. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet Great Bend where is it is 2.7c/37f at 7:45 in the morning. Going to be a busy day here with the Grandchildren coming over. Off the watch F1 before they get here.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Hugs for all and healing energy for those that need it.


LOL :lol: that is so funny, great coffee, my friend,


----------



## Lurker 2

Angelyaya5 said:


> Good one, Julie, love it!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Only made it to page 18 of last week. Have been busy helping DS1 get preapproved for a mortgage and find a realtor, he wants to buy a house instead of renting. His lease is up June 1, nothing like giving lots of time and notice huh!? I have a phone interview on Tuesday, hoping that this is the right job and that its offered. Having bday party for DH and DGS today. Sunny and mid 50s, Spring is trying. We are cooking out and having cake if course. Ashtons cake is brlow, I made chocolate cupcakes for DH. Didnt want two whole cakes will be hard enough to rid of what we have. Our roof is leaking so need to get hold of insurance to see if they will help pay, its very old but we did lose a lot of shingles in the winds this winter. Need to get busy.
> 
> Hope all are well. Prayers for healing, comfort and safe travels to those who need them. Love n hugs to all. Will try to keep up better this week.


Dawn, it is good that you have been busy! I must make a note for Tuesday for you! I think Ashton's cake is just right for a four year old. I gather our four year old is all into Minions now! Happy Birthday to both the birthday boys!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good to see you on here and want to wish DH and DGS Happy Birthday. Want to know more about the job and hope that you get it if it's a better fit. Good luck with your house hunt with DS.



Pup lover said:


> Only made it to page 18 of last week. Have been busy helping DS1 get preapproved for a mortgage and find a realtor, he wants to buy a house instead of renting. His lease is up June 1, nothing like giving lots of time and notice huh!? I have a phone interview on Tuesday, hoping that this is the right job and that its offered. Having bday party for DH and DGS today. Sunny and mid 50s, Spring is trying. We are cooking out and having cake if course. Ashtons cake is brlow, I made chocolate cupcakes for DH. Didnt want two whole cakes will be hard enough to rid of what we have. Our roof is leaking so need to get hold of insurance to see if they will help pay, its very old but we did lose a lot of shingles in the winds this winter. Need to get busy.
> 
> Hope all are well. Prayers for healing, comfort and safe travels to those who need them. Love n hugs to all. Will try to keep up better this week.


----------



## Patches39

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see you on here and want to wish DH and DGS Happy Birthday. Want to know more about the job and hope that you get it if it's a better fit. Good luck with your house hunt with DS.


And I join in on that wish.


----------



## gagesmom

jknappva said:


> The hat is great...love the bright yellow. And yes, you did a good job on it AND on hiding your face with the camera!!
> LOL!
> Junek


 ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## kehinkle

Designer1234 said:


> Here is the finished sweater so that you can see it all. I am really happy with it. It isn't as heavy as the others so I will get a lot of wear out of it.


Lovely sweater. Like your color combinations.

Kathy


----------



## gagesmom

almost 10:30am and I am caught up. Made Gage pancakes at his request for breakfast. 

Greg has banished us from the house today, said we need to get out and go do something. I am not to interested as it is cold and windy out. But he is right we spend too much time inside. Gage and I have to figure out what to do and where we want to go.


----------



## kehinkle

Pup lover said:


> Only made it to page 18 of last week. Have been busy helping DS1 get preapproved for a mortgage and find a realtor, he wants to buy a house instead of renting. His lease is up June 1, nothing like giving lots of time and notice huh!? I have a phone interview on Tuesday, hoping that this is the right job and that its offered. Having bday party for DH and DGS today. Sunny and mid 50s, Spring is trying. We are cooking out and having cake if course. Ashtons cake is brlow, I made chocolate cupcakes for DH. Didnt want two whole cakes will be hard enough to rid of what we have. Our roof is leaking so need to get hold of insurance to see if they will help pay, its very old but we did lose a lot of shingles in the winds this winter. Need to get busy.
> 
> Hope all are well. Prayers for healing, comfort and safe travels to those who need them. Love n hugs to all. Will try to keep up better this week.


Happy, happy birthday to your two guys. The cake looks yummy.

Hope the insurance company can help you with the roof. Good luck to DS on finding his first house.

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65

kehinkle said:


> Had a great afternoon with Sam in Ft Wayne. Nice little yarn shop and bought a few things on clearance. Was disappointed that the other store had closed but lunch was good, just soup and salad and a tiny cup of tiramisu. When I got home, I made the sausage soup using Turkey kielbasa, pork and beans, Rotel tomatoes, diced tomatoes and left over baked beans. Just realized I forgot the corn! Used some vegetable broth, dehydrated onions, garlic powder and cumin. Tasted good and my SIL ate two bowls while my DGS ate one but isn't fond of tomatoes. Made corn bread (mix) to go with. As I wasn't hungry, I only had a taste. Some left over so well have it tomorrow.
> 
> Gwen, glad the doctor called and said things look fine. Relief for all.
> 
> Very little knitting done. Had started the fourth square but it was too large, so frogged it. Will start again tomorrow.
> 
> Van is ready to be picked up. It was the throttle position sensor, under $200 so not bad. Well get it tomorrow night after the birthday party. Still need to get a card and send in my work papers.
> 
> Gagesmom, you must be a knitting ninja. The hat is adorable.
> 
> Have a great one,
> 
> Kathy
> 
> Sam, thanks for the compliment on the hair. It did look good today but one never knows.


Great yarn!!! Wonderful that it was nothing tooo terribly major with the van, $200 is better than $2000 but it's still not a drop in the bucket. 
Soup sounds great. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Morning all from a very wet Scotland.....how unusual! :roll: DH is supposed to be playing golf later and is already moaning about it. My solution of "just don't go then" didn't seem to go down too well...men! :shock: thanks for all the great recipes Sam. Have a good day everyone.


LOL! Mine would be the same way, except with fishing. Hope you had a great day.


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Great start to another TP week Sam.
> 
> AZ.. please look after yourself, maybe you should see your doc as you dont sound too well. Any news as to when Alan may go to Mayo Clinic?
> 
> A friend of mine is in hospital at the moment with fluid on her lungs and another has just been diagnosed with breast cancer.. they dont think they will have to remove the whole breast though.
> 
> Thinking of everyone with health issues at the moment. Take care.


Oh my, prayers and positive energies going out to your friends, and also DD.


----------



## Poledra65

My friends DH that was in the hospital with pneumonia, is in rehab now, has been for about 2-3 weeks, she thinks he'll be home sometime next week, so that is a very big blessing. Another of my good friends has had a minor stroke, thankfully she's an RN and didn't ignore what she was feeling and just parked her car at the gas station and called 911, that was about 2 weeks ago and she's doing great, back at work and everything, just paying close attention to things. 
I think David is going to go fishing today, we went and renewed his fishing license last night, and he reorganized his tackle box. lol I think I'll either knit or work on filling holes in the plaster in the craft room. 
Hope everyone is having a great Saturday, unless you are Julie and it's Sunday, then I hope you are having a great Sunday. 
Hugs to all.....


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Races are decent hours for us this week end :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: Will be a nice I was reminded a few times during the week. :wink: :wink:


LOL! Decent times is great! I'm sure you were. lolol :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet Great Bend where is it is 2.7c/37f at 7:45 in the morning. Going to be a busy day here with the Grandchildren coming over. Off the watch F1 before they get here.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Hugs for all and healing energy for those that need it.


Too much coffee??!!!! Isn't that blasphemy of some kind? LOLOL!!!
Have fun, hi Grandkids.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi, everyone! Sam, lots of yummy recipes this week. I think I'm going to have to dig out my bread machine and see if it still works, or else locate the dough hook for my KitchenAid. I absolutely love King Arthur products, I always buy their flour even though it is a little more expensive.

Woke up to a cold,windy and gloomy day and I know why it is so miserable. Two reasons - #1 is that today is the Maple Festival in the town where DD#2 and 6 of the grand kids live - 5 of them are working at various things and so are DD and her DH. Most things are outside, so I hope they are bundled up well. Reason #2 for the awful weather is that on one of the beautiful sunny days we had last week, Bob decided to get his golf clubs ready for the season - he cleaned them and put them in the new bag we got him for Christmas and put them in the trunk of his car. That practically guarantees the fine snow that is falling right now!!!!

We heat our house with a pellet stove and it usually does a very good job - sometimes too good! When I got up this morning, even though it is only about 34 degrees F. outside, inside it was 82!! I turned the stove off and a couple hours later it is "down" to 75. The house is really well insulated, I guess. The new siding and roof have helped a lot, but, wow! It is HOT in here.

Love to all, and lots of prayers for those in need. I'm going to have to get a new prayer notebook this week - the one I'm using now is almost full. Paula


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> Only made it to page 18 of last week. Have been busy helping DS1 get preapproved for a mortgage and find a realtor, he wants to buy a house instead of renting. His lease is up June 1, nothing like giving lots of time and notice huh!? I have a phone interview on Tuesday, hoping that this is the right job and that its offered. Having bday party for DH and DGS today. Sunny and mid 50s, Spring is trying. We are cooking out and having cake if course. Ashtons cake is brlow, I made chocolate cupcakes for DH. Didnt want two whole cakes will be hard enough to rid of what we have. Our roof is leaking so need to get hold of insurance to see if they will help pay, its very old but we did lose a lot of shingles in the winds this winter. Need to get busy.
> 
> Hope all are well. Prayers for healing, comfort and safe travels to those who need them. Love n hugs to all. Will try to keep up better this week.


Cute cake, Happy Birthday to DH and Ashton!!!! If you lost a lot of shingles this winter, hopefully, the insurance will cover most of the cost, they did mine this past fall thank goodness. I love my new roof. 
Hugs!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> My friends DH that was in the hospital with pneumonia, is in rehab now, has been for about 2-3 weeks, she thinks he'll be home sometime next week, so that is a very big blessing. Another of my good friends has had a minor stroke, thankfully she's an RN and didn't ignore what she was feeling and just parked her car at the gas station and called 911, that was about 2 weeks ago and she's doing great, back at work and everything, just paying close attention to things.
> I think David is going to go fishing today, we went and renewed his fishing license last night, and he reorganized his tackle box. lol I think I'll either knit or work on filling holes in the plaster in the craft room.
> Hope everyone is having a great Saturday, unless you are Julie and it's Sunday, then I hope you are having a great Sunday.
> Hugs to all.....


I am yawning away, here it is supposedly 3 15 am., but normally it is 4 am., and I am long started on my day- Ringo is again looking at me out of the side of his eye- just checking up on me I think- but I have to wait an extra hour for the world to catch up with me! I am so glad I have the grey guernsey- it is lovely and warm for these cooler mornings!
I wonder if David has gone fishing- does he fish to catch a meal, or fish to return most of them to the water?


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dawn, happy birthday to your"boys", great cake & $18 sure seems reasonable for all the work that went into it. Good luck with the new job & house hunting. Hope insurance will help with the roof.
Sugar, sorry to hear about your 2friends being ill, hope they get better soon.

Kaye, glad to hear your friends husband is finally on the mend, she must be so relieved. He has been sick for months, hasn't he? Seems like it was back at Christmas you mentioned him.
Hope David brings you home some fish. Our season closed March 31 until sometime in May for spawning season, I swear Delbert is having withdrawal, lol

Siouxann, your poor brother losing his toes, I hope it will not affect his mobility too much. My uncle. Lost his big toe & we were afraid he would have trouble walking but he did fine, could still dance up a storm.

Caren, thanks for morning coffee. What kind of races are you going off to today? Have fun, you definitely need a break.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Julie Please take a look at this

knittingfool.com has a templet to assist in the planning of a Gansey sweater. This might be a help when we take Julie's class. I'll defer to her as to it's usefulness as I'm a novice in the Gansey department.

Trisha


----------



## Lurker 2

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Julie Please take a look at this
> 
> knittingfool.com has a templet to assist in the planning of a Gansey sweater. This might be a help when we take Julie's class. I'll defer to her as to it's usefulness as I'm a novice in the Gansey department.
> 
> Trisha


Thanks I'll see if I can find it!


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> I had such a nice day with Kathy - it's nonstop gab when we are together. and her hair cut is fabulous - I forgot to say anything Kathy but I think the new coif is great - takes years off truly - don't ever wear it long again.
> 
> it was quite windy but no rain which was nice. I have an idea that the baseball fans in Toledo and Detroit were glad for no rain since they both had games this afternoon.
> 
> think I am going up to see fred tomorrow - want to take him a couple "find the word" books and some magazines. his family is quite a distance away and don't visit more that once or twice a week. so I may go up on sunday also. will take some knitting along to do while we gab. something I don't have to think too much about.
> 
> thanks again for allowing me to be late today. --- sam


~~~Don't worry about being late...I'm ALWAYS much later! I can't stay around today and I'm already behind. A quick glance through the recipes made me hungry! Gotta' go grocery shopping! Have a full day....hope to catch up tomorrow....everyone take care...enjoy the good times.
Watch out for the weather...it's difficult almost everywhere! :thumbdown: So many beautiful trees down...on houses! OUCH!
Carol il/oh


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Decent times is great! I'm sure you were. lolol :thumbup:


Would be better if it was being aired at the same time as well. Means one of us sees it and the other has to wait. :-( :? Still very nice just the same. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123

I'm exhausted from bus but good week. Sitting here wondering if I have energy for watercolor class.
Daralene, so glad aunt did not have stroke.
Siouxanna, sorry your brother lost toes.
Trisha, will look at guernsey site. I'm thinking of maybe making one. Though I'm so bad at doing swatches and that is one heck of a lot of knitting not to fit.


----------



## Gweniepooh

A dear fried of mine, also a relatively new teacher (I was his mentor) just told me of a horrible incident he had to endure. He is such an excellent teacher and above reproach; very respectful and responsible. Anyway he said he is going to teach 1 more year in order to get finances in order for family and then go back to graduate school and do something other than public or private school teaching. I just cried at the loss to the profession but must admit having experienced what I did toward the end of my career I wouldn't go into it again. At least not here. I will keep your DD in my prayers that it will work out for her whatever she decides. It is so so sad the behavior of many of the kids now days. So many parents are looking for someone else to raise their children and it just isn't right. Okay I'll get off my soapbox. This is such a biggie to me as I truly loved teaching but lack of discipline and support left me with nightmares. And I have to say I rarely had problems in my classroom...kids knew I would try to do fun things and was fair...unfortunately it only took a few real "bad apples" to make it difficult and lack of a good administration sure didn't help. Because I could handle & help those with problems I also usually got the rougher students...more than half of many classes were kids that already had probation officers...so sad. Many improved but then again when you go home to chaos it was difficult for them. Oh my I'm going on and on....sorry. I taught middle grades 6-8th grades.



pammie1234 said:


> Happy Friday! I have 4 more days to work, and then I hope to take some time to get some knitting going. Tomorrow is the Horse and Rider fundraiser. DD and I will leave about 9:00 and spend the day. It will be so fun!
> 
> DD called crying again. She has 6 students that do not mind and are disrespectful. She is so discouraged. She actually mentioned looking for another job, outside of teaching. I really hate to hear that because we really need good teachers. But, these parents are not making their children learn how to behave properly, but, they blame her! So typical! I tried to talk to her, but she really is being negative right now. It is hard for me because I am the glass half full, and she's more the glass half empty. I hope things will work out. She mentioned going to nursing school. That is a great profession, but not sure she could really handle some of the responsibilities of nursing. I really hate for her to give up on teaching.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Too much coffee??!!!! Isn't that blasphemy of some kind? LOLOL!!!
> Have fun, hi Grandkids.


too much coffee OH YES!!! some days depends on what I have to do though.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I love this hat! I'm going to search for it right now.


gagesmom said:


> Sam I have to tell you the pork chops were fantastic last Sunday. Wish I had of gotten a picture.
> 
> This is what I made this afternoon/evening.
> 
> I love Charlie Brown.
> 
> Got it off Ravelry.
> 
> Good grief Charlie Brown beanie designed by Kathy Doherty.


----------



## Designer1234

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Julie Please take a look at this
> 
> knittingfool.com has a templet to assist in the planning of a Gansey sweater. This might be a help when we take Julie's class. I'll defer to her as to it's usefulness as I'm a novice in the Gansey department.
> 
> Trisha


Do you mean this??

http://www.knittingfool.com/SweaterPatterns/KF_DropSleeveEntry.aspx


----------



## Gweniepooh

This is so joyfully full of color. I love it!


Designer1234 said:


> Here is the finished sweater so that you can see it all. I am really happy with it. It isn't as heavy as the others so I will get a lot of wear out of it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Do you mean this??
> 
> http://www.knittingfool.com/SweaterPatterns/KF_DropSleeveEntry.aspx


That is in effect a visual of the method I have been following in my 'Complete Book of Traditional Guernsey & Jersey Knitting': Rae Compton. It does assume that people are built to a particular shape- where as in the CBoTG&JK one is given a method that allows for unusual arm lengths!


----------



## martina

Hello from a damp misty Devon. A big contrast to last Saturday when I was out for lunch with Chris. It is a stay home day today for sure. I have lots to do, two afghans to crochet, one for a friend of my younger son's baby, and one Chris picked for himself last week. It is a Lion Brand free pattern and I got the yarn from Deramores. First time I have used them and great service. Struggling a bit with the start of the pattern for some reason, but I will get it in the end, or adapt it. Sometimes the easiest things can be difficult. Back to trying again.


----------



## Gweniepooh

A big Happy Birthday to DH & DGS! Best of luck to DS1 in getting pre approved for home. Hope the insurance will take care of the roof leak. AND keeping you in prayer for the job interview. 


Pup lover said:


> Only made it to page 18 of last week. Have been busy helping DS1 get preapproved for a mortgage and find a realtor, he wants to buy a house instead of renting. His lease is up June 1, nothing like giving lots of time and notice huh!? I have a phone interview on Tuesday, hoping that this is the right job and that its offered. Having bday party for DH and DGS today. Sunny and mid 50s, Spring is trying. We are cooking out and having cake if course. Ashtons cake is brlow, I made chocolate cupcakes for DH. Didnt want two whole cakes will be hard enough to rid of what we have. Our roof is leaking so need to get hold of insurance to see if they will help pay, its very old but we did lose a lot of shingles in the winds this winter. Need to get busy.
> 
> Hope all are well. Prayers for healing, comfort and safe travels to those who need them. Love n hugs to all. Will try to keep up better this week.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Hello from a damp misty Devon. A big contrast to last Saturday when I was out for lunch with Chris. It is a stay home day today for sure. I have lots to do, two afghans to crochet, one for a friend of my younger son's baby, and one Chris picked for himself last week. It is a Lion Brand free pattern and I got the yarn from Deramores. First time I have used them and great service. Struggling a bit with the start of the pattern for some reason, but I will get it in the end, or adapt it. Sometimes the easiest things can be difficult. Back to trying again.


It is funny that! I have taken many attempts to get some patterns right- sometimes one's head is just not in the right space! (in my case!) Good Luck!


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Only made it to page 18 of last week. Have been busy helping DS1 get preapproved for a mortgage and find a realtor, he wants to buy a house instead of renting. His lease is up June 1, nothing like giving lots of time and notice huh!? I have a phone interview on Tuesday, hoping that this is the right job and that its offered. Having bday party for DH and DGS today. Sunny and mid 50s, Spring is trying. We are cooking out and having cake if course. Ashtons cake is brlow, I made chocolate cupcakes for DH. Didnt want two whole cakes will be hard enough to rid of what we have. Our roof is leaking so need to get hold of insurance to see if they will help pay, its very old but we did lose a lot of shingles in the winds this winter. Need to get busy.
> 
> Hope all are well. Prayers for healing, comfort and safe travels to those who need them. Love n hugs to all. Will try to keep up better this week.


Cute cake...I don't blame you for not having 2 cakes. We can't even finish one before we're tired of it and half gets tossed.
Hope you can get help with the roof.

A very happy birthday to both the guys!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> My friends DH that was in the hospital with pneumonia, is in rehab now, has been for about 2-3 weeks, she thinks he'll be home sometime next week, so that is a very big blessing. Another of my good friends has had a minor stroke, thankfully she's an RN and didn't ignore what she was feeling and just parked her car at the gas station and called 911, that was about 2 weeks ago and she's doing great, back at work and everything, just paying close attention to things.
> I think David is going to go fishing today, we went and renewed his fishing license last night, and he reorganized his tackle box. lol I think I'll either knit or work on filling holes in the plaster in the craft room.
> Hope everyone is having a great Saturday, unless you are Julie and it's Sunday, then I hope you are having a great Sunday.
> Hugs to all.....


It's always encouraging when you get good news about friends after they've been so ill. 
Wish David good luck fishing today. I'm going to have to get after my son for some fish...he has a freezer packed full.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> That is in effect a visual of the method I have been following in my 'Complete Book of Traditional Guernsey & Jersey Knitting': Rae Compton. It does assume that people are built to a particular shape- where as in the CBoTG&JK one is given a method that allows for unusual arm lengths!


WOW,Julie!! I looked up that book and can you believe the cheapest used one on Amazon is over $100 U.S.dollars??! I won't be ordering that!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## martina

jknappva said:


> Cute cake...I don't blame you for not having 2 cakes. We can't even finish one before we're tired of it and half gets tossed.
> Hope you can get help with the roof.
> 
> A very happy birthday to both the guys!
> Junek


You throw away cake???? I have never heard that one before. Just send it to one of the many cake lovers on here, please.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

The Chinese are reporting that they think they heard a PING. I wonder if this is it. you'd think with all the sophisticated words we have these days we could come up with something more substancial sounding than PING.

Stewart`s brother is working in Australia (Melbourne) at present and is following this search avidly so I hear.


----------



## Designer1234

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Julie Please take a look at this
> 
> knittingfool.com has a templet to assist in the planning of a Gansey sweater. This might be a help when we take Julie's class. I'll defer to her as to it's usefulness as I'm a novice in the Gansey department.
> 
> Trisha


fI tried to find the link -- do you know it??


----------



## Bonnie7591

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Julie Please take a look at this
> 
> knittingfool.com has a templet to assist in the planning of a Gansey sweater. This might be a help when we take Julie's class. I'll defer to her as to it's usefulness as I'm a novice in the Gansey department.
> 
> Trisha


Thanks for posting this, Trisha. I have not been to that site before but it looks like there is lots of useful information there.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> WOW,Julie!! I looked up that book and can you believe the cheapest used one on Amazon is over $100 U.S.dollars??! I won't be ordering that!! LOL!
> Junek


My goodness gracious me! But mine cost me $38.95 a long time ago- so I guess that is within the rate of inflation!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I agree with you Gwen . I was so discouraged by the time I l left teaching that I told the three kids that if they even considered teaching ; I`d cut them out of the will. They all have done every well in the private sector finance and engineering. Like you all of my students were challenged in some way or other and in the 12 year to 20 year range - very difficult but rewarding. Teaching is loosing so many good people.



Gweniepooh said:


> A dear fried of mine, also a relatively new teacher (I was his mentor) just told me of a horrible incident he had to endure. He is such an excellent teacher and above reproach; very respectful and responsible. Anyway he said he is going to teach 1 more year in order to get finances in order for family and then go back to graduate school and do something other than public or private school teaching. I just cried at the loss to the profession but must admit having experienced what I did toward the end of my career I wouldn't go into it again. At least not here. I will keep your DD in my prayers that it will work out for her whatever she decides. It is so so sad the behavior of many of the kids now days. So many parents are looking for someone else to raise their children and it just isn't right. Okay I'll get off my soapbox. This is such a biggie to me as I truly loved teaching but lack of discipline and support left me with nightmares. And I have to say I rarely had problems in my classroom...kids knew I would try to do fun things and was fair...unfortunately it only took a few real "bad apples" to make it difficult and lack of a good administration sure didn't help. Because I could handle & help those with problems I also usually got the rougher students...more than half of many classes were kids that already had probation officers...so sad. Many improved but then again when you go home to chaos it was difficult for them. Oh my I'm going on and on....sorry. I taught middle grades 6-8th grades.


----------



## Lurker 2

Onthewingsofadove said:


> The Chinese are reporting that they think they heard a PING. I wonder if this is it. you'd think with all the sophisticated words we have these days we could come up with something more substancial sounding than PING.
> 
> Stewart`s brother is working in Australia (Melbourne) at present and is following this search avidly so I hear.


If it is the Ping that they hope- there is only a day or so that the batteries can still be alive- they interiewed the New Zealand woman whose husband was onboard, yesterday, poor woman is still having difficulty getting to grips with the death of her husband.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

That`s it



Designer1234 said:


> Do you mean this??
> 
> http://www.knittingfool.com/SweaterPatterns/KF_DropSleeveEntry.aspx


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> My friends DH that was in the hospital with pneumonia, is in rehab now, has been for about 2-3 weeks, she thinks he'll be home sometime next week, so that is a very big blessing. Another of my good friends has had a minor stroke, thankfully she's an RN and didn't ignore what she was feeling and just parked her car at the gas station and called 911, that was about 2 weeks ago and she's doing great, back at work and everything, just paying close attention to things.
> I think David is going to go fishing today, we went and renewed his fishing license last night, and he reorganized his tackle box. lol I think I'll either knit or work on filling holes in the plaster in the craft room.
> Hope everyone is having a great Saturday, unless you are Julie and it's Sunday, then I hope you are having a great Sunday.
> Hugs to all.....


So glad to hear your friends husband is improving.

My aunt apparently had enough sense to go downstairs in her apartment building, seniors living, and couldn't talk, so they called and had her taken to the hospital and then called her daughter. She didn't know Kym, her daughter and kept calling Kym by her real son's name, yet she did know Kym's children's names. I'm sure that hurt Kym as she has confessed that being Mexican and adopted she has not felt part of the family. We never felt that way about her, so it was nice to let her know she was as much a part of the family as we are. My aunt was quite cantankerous not being able to be understood, but at least she could talk again and today she is much better, knows who Kym is now and can be understood.

The musical the grandchildren were in was fabulous. The one was in one of the co-starring roles and really had one of the comic roles and had to do a lot of falling on his bottom and singing and dancing. The other two were adorable and had a great time. Fun was had by all.

I'm trying to finish up on the house but no inspiration at all. Just too much to do and when I'm so busy I get too tired.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Need to get your DH and mine together -- DH's two hobbies are fishing and his classic muscle cars from the 60's....so the weekends are spent with lots of car shows and fishing shows.



Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Mine would be the same way, except with fishing. Hope you had a great day.


----------



## Vique

Okay fella, you have me drooling all over my key board. The bread recipes sound especially tempting, I haven't made bread since my husband passed away. I have been eating store bought (ugh). So, I will have to try these. Only have one problem, where to put it to rise since I have acquired a Jack Russell who eats everything and I usually put my dough on the open oven door. Guess I could pen him in my bedroom until I am done. Again, thanks for the recipes. Vique.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I hope it's at the library!!




jknappva said:


> WOW,Julie!! I looked up that book and can you believe the cheapest used one on Amazon is over $100 U.S.dollars??! I won't be ordering that!! LOL!
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good to see you at the tea party. I let my bread proof in the oven with just the light on....it works great.



Vique said:


> Okay fella, you have me drooling all over my key board. The bread recipes sound especially tempting, I haven't made bread since my husband passed away. I have been eating store bought (ugh). So, I will have to try these. Only have one problem, where to put it to rise since I have acquired a Jack Russell who eats everything and I usually put my dough on the open oven door. Guess I could pen him in my bedroom until I am done. Again, thanks for the recipes. Vique.


----------



## gagesmom

ok so we didn't go out for the day

we are back. :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

Seth's cake with the gang.


----------



## gagesmom

Seth is so lucky to have such a big family to celebrate with.

And what a good looking gang it is. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Looks like fun!!!



NanaCaren said:


> Seth's cake with the gang.


----------



## 81brighteyes

Greetings from a cloudy Texas. We had some very bad weather here on Thursday evening. A tornado touched down (& tennis ball hail) about an hour's drive from here, but we spent all evening glued to the t.v. with reports of what was happening. Our city wasn't too bad, but just 13 miles from here, the winds were howling terribly with very heavy rain and the constant threat of a tornado. Tornado watches/warnings are always scary & the joke is that one needs to go into their "safe room". Well, unless you have built the $10,000 & upwards special "safe room" that we have seen on t.v., you are at a loss. Thankfully, the threat happened very early in the evening and was over by about 9:30. At least, it didn't happen around 2 to 3 a.m. when people were in bed. There was some horrific destruction. So, welcome spring in Texas. Yesterday was just beautiful and seemed incredible that the previous night had been so bad. Since bathrooms are better reinforced and a safer place to go when there is threatening weather, one wonders why most of the builders here built bathrooms to be on the outside walls. Good planning, right? Anyway, hoping those who are going through difficult times will find some encouragement today and that those not well will be feeling better very soon.


----------



## Lurker 2

Vique said:


> Okay fella, you have me drooling all over my key board. The bread recipes sound especially tempting, I haven't made bread since my husband passed away. I have been eating store bought (ugh). So, I will have to try these. Only have one problem, where to put it to rise since I have acquired a Jack Russell who eats everything and I usually put my dough on the open oven door. Guess I could pen him in my bedroom until I am done. Again, thanks for the recipes. Vique.


I often rise the dough in my oven with the door shut- having warmed it to the lowest temperature, and then turned it off. That would foil young Jack Russell!
BTW, welcome!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I am yawning away, here it is supposedly 3 15 am., but normally it is 4 am., and I am long started on my day- Ringo is again looking at me out of the side of his eye- just checking up on me I think- but I have to wait an extra hour for the world to catch up with me! I am so glad I have the grey guernsey- it is lovely and warm for these cooler mornings!
> I wonder if David has gone fishing- does he fish to catch a meal, or fish to return most of them to the water?


Good morning Julie, he walked to Marlas with me and we cleaned her yard of doggie doo and winter branch droppings and such, and then I cooked him brunch when we got home, now he's watching fishing on tv and deciding where/if he's going to go fish. He does catch and release, but I imagine if he catches a good trout, he'll be wanting to keep it for dinner. lol


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> Dawn, happy birthday to your"boys", great cake & $18 sure seems reasonable for all the work that went into it. Good luck with the new job & house hunting. Hope insurance will help with the roof.
> Sugar, sorry to hear about your 2friends being ill, hope they get better soon.
> 
> Kaye, glad to hear your friends husband is finally on the mend, she must be so relieved. He has been sick for months, hasn't he? Seems like it was back at Christmas you mentioned him.
> Hope David brings you home some fish. Our season closed March 31 until sometime in May for spawning season, I swear Delbert is having withdrawal, lol
> 
> Siouxann, your poor brother losing his toes, I hope it will not affect his mobility too much. My uncle. Lost his big toe & we were afraid he would have trouble walking but he did fine, could still dance up a storm.
> 
> Caren, thanks for morning coffee. What kind of races are you going off to today? Have fun, you definitely need a break.


Thank you, yes, it was the middle of January, she'll be so happy to have him home. Hopefully he'll be able to get back to working and things so that thing can get back to normal, but it may be a while.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Seth's cake with the gang.


I wondered what the circles were! the second photo explains! What a happy occasion!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Caren, looks like such a wonderful group for Seth's birthday party. Great to share in it by photos.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Would be better if it was being aired at the same time as well. Means one of us sees it and the other has to wait. :-( :? Still very nice just the same. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Seth's cake with the gang.


Fun time, :lol: beautiful family.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> A dear fried of mine, also a relatively new teacher (I was his mentor) just told me of a horrible incident he had to endure. He is such an excellent teacher and above reproach; very respectful and responsible. Anyway he said he is going to teach 1 more year in order to get finances in order for family and then go back to graduate school and do something other than public or private school teaching. I just cried at the loss to the profession but must admit having experienced what I did toward the end of my career I wouldn't go into it again. At least not here. I will keep your DD in my prayers that it will work out for her whatever she decides. It is so so sad the behavior of many of the kids now days. So many parents are looking for someone else to raise their children and it just isn't right. Okay I'll get off my soapbox. This is such a biggie to me as I truly loved teaching but lack of discipline and support left me with nightmares. And I have to say I rarely had problems in my classroom...kids knew I would try to do fun things and was fair...unfortunately it only took a few real "bad apples" to make it difficult and lack of a good administration sure didn't help. Because I could handle & help those with problems I also usually got the rougher students...more than half of many classes were kids that already had probation officers...so sad. Many improved but then again when you go home to chaos it was difficult for them. Oh my I'm going on and on....sorry. I taught middle grades 6-8th grades.


But you are very correct, if we had acted out in school, we'd have gotten it big time at home, but unfortunately there is so little respect anymore, some of the commercials on tv just grates on my nerves, with the kids acting so ill mannered, rude, and disrespectful, and we are supposed to think it's cute. NOT!! Anyway, I'd better get off this box before I fall off, disrespect is something I do not tolerate well, can you tell. :evil:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning Julie, he walked to Marlas with me and we cleaned her yard of doggie doo and winter branch droppings and such, and then I cooked him brunch when we got home, now he's watching fishing on tv and deciding where/if he's going to go fish. He does catch and release, but I imagine if he catches a good trout, he'll be wanting to keep it for dinner. lol


I imagine you have size limits like we do- people are a bit disgruntled because the size for Snapper (an ocean fish) has just been increased a couple of centimetres, and the amount allowable decreased. There are fishermen around who depend on getting a decent catch in order to feed their families. Sounds like a nice 'home' day!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> too much coffee OH YES!!! some days depends on what I have to do though.


LOL! Boing, off that wall, boing off the other wall? I'm fortunate, I don't even get jittery after a couple expressos' and sleep just fine after a pot of coffee. :mrgreen:


----------



## pacer

Dawn...wishing DH and DGS a happy birthday and lots of fun. Good luck on the job search. Are you looking for full time or part time work?

Caren....looks like all the kids are loving the cake. Did they save a piece for you? Enjoy the celebration and all the family.

Kathy...SO happy to hear that you only needed to replace a sensor. Have fun with the family and the new yarn.

Shirley...I love your new sweater. Is that pattern in your workshop?

My thoughts and prayers are with so many of you as you deal with sick loved ones. 

Gagesmom...I hope you have a wonderful day indoors since it isn't quite nice enough to be out and about.

I am so glad to be off from work, but now I need to go shopping and attempt some laundry and get the dishes cleaned and put away. 

Gwen...Teaching is more of a challenge every year. Many parents who want teachers to raise their children also don't want to hear that anything is wrong with their children. I backed up my own children when I knew they were in the right, but I was also quick to back up the school when I knew my children were wrong. When there was a problem, I would meet with the teacher and my child at the same time and the teacher and my child knew that I would be supportive of both of them. Children need to be respected as well as the school staff. My sons learned early on that lying to me would not work. They even told their friends to not try pulling anything on me. It was neat to hear them tell their friends that mom would not tolerate some behaviors that they would do otherwise.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Boing, off that wall, boing off the other wall? I'm fortunate, I don't even get jittery after a couple expressos' and sleep just fine after a pot of coffee. :mrgreen:


I would be bouncing off walls! and totally unable to sleep more than an hour at a stretch- did it with coca-cola the other day- didn't figure what was wrong for quite some time!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Boing, off that wall, boing off the other wall? I'm fortunate, I don't even get jittery after a couple expressos' and sleep just fine after a pot of coffee. :mrgreen:


I have no problem sleeping after coffee or expresso, I don't get jittery. My stomach doesn't like coffee doesn't matter if it is decafe or not.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> So glad to hear your friends husband is improving.
> 
> My aunt apparently had enough sense to go downstairs in her apartment building, seniors living, and couldn't talk, so they called and had her taken to the hospital and then called her daughter. She didn't know Kym, her daughter and kept calling Kym by her real son's name, yet she did know Kym's children's names. I'm sure that hurt Kym as she has confessed that being Mexican and adopted she has not felt part of the family. We never felt that way about her, so it was nice to let her know she was as much a part of the family as we are. My aunt was quite cantankerous not being able to be understood, but at least she could talk again and today she is much better, knows who Kym is now and can be understood.
> 
> The musical the grandchildren were in was fabulous. The one was in one of the co-starring roles and really had one of the comic roles and had to do a lot of falling on his bottom and singing and dancing. The other two were adorable and had a great time. Fun was had by all.
> 
> I'm trying to finish up on the house but no inspiration at all. Just too much to do and when I'm so busy I get too tired.


Fantastic that she's doing so much better, and I'm so glad you were able to let her daughter know that adopted or not, she's still a part of the family. 
Some days were just not meant to be productive.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Need to get your DH and mine together -- DH's two hobbies are fishing and his classic muscle cars from the 60's....so the weekends are spent with lots of car shows and fishing shows.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Where do I ship David to? LOLOL!! Muscle cars and fishing, are you sure they aren't related?


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've been keeping an eye on the news about the bad weather in your area since I have family in the Dallas area....glad you are doing okay...worried about Pammie, Jynx, etc.



81brighteyes said:


> Greetings from a cloudy Texas. We had some very bad weather here on Thursday evening. A tornado touched down (& tennis ball hail) about an hour's drive from here, but we spent all evening glued to the t.v. with reports of what was happening. Our city wasn't too bad, but just 13 miles from here, the winds were howling terribly with very heavy rain and the constant threat of a tornado. Tornado watches/warnings are always scary & the joke is that one needs to go into their "safe room". Well, unless you have built the $10,000 & upwards special "safe room" that we have seen on t.v., you are at a loss. Thankfully, the threat happened very early in the evening and was over by about 9:30. At least, it didn't happen around 2 to 3 a.m. when people were in bed. There was some horrific destruction. So, welcome spring in Texas. Yesterday was just beautiful and seemed incredible that the previous night had been so bad. Since bathrooms are better reinforced and a safer place to go when there is threatening weather, one wonders why most of the builders here built bathrooms to be on the outside walls. Good planning, right? Anyway, hoping those who are going through difficult times will find some encouragement today and that those not well will be feeling better very soon.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Seth's cake with the gang.


He looks like he's having a great time!! The older ones have a rather resigned look on their face, lol, but they all look like they enjoy being together and are having fun. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

If he's ever this way (Illinois - #90 ) have him let us know -- he and DH can hang out!



Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Where do I ship David to? LOLOL!! Muscle cars and fishing, are you sure they aren't related?


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I imagine you have size limits like we do- people are a bit disgruntled because the size for Snapper (an ocean fish) has just been increased a couple of centimetres, and the amount allowable decreased. There are fishermen around who depend on getting a decent catch in order to feed their families. Sounds like a nice 'home' day!


Yes, we have size limits as well as how many.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I have no problem sleeping after coffee or expresso, I don't get jittery. My stomach doesn't like coffee doesn't matter if it is decafe or not.


Oh yuck, I may be the oils that are in coffee, some ground coffee does that to me but mostly coffees like folgers or maxwell house and things, so I have to avoid those, and the one coffee shop we have uses and expresso that I don't tolerate well, so I don't go there.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> If he's ever this way (Illinois - #90 ) have him let us know -- he and DH can hang out!


He goes past Chicago on his way to and from Michigan.  Unfortunately they usually have him on a pretty tight schedule though, but if he ever has a long stay in that area, I'll let you know.


----------



## Poledra65

Well all caught up for now, so off to get something done, even if it's wrong. 
See you all later, hugs.


----------



## Grandmapaula

DD #1 just called to remind me that I promised to go to a wine tasting at 5 PM with her. Guess I'll have to quit being
lazy and get myself ready. Kind of a sleepy day, I've been sitting here with my knitting, but haven't managed more than about 4 rows - keep nodding off. Need to change clothes and start the dishwasher before I go. Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## Cashmeregma

So funny, I just ended up back at the old Tea Party. Time warp going on.

darowil wrote:
Maryanne cooked us a Canadain meal for tea last night. the vegetables were cooked with maple syrup and bacon- delicious I must say. Rest of the meal was good even if in bits. Unflrtuntelly she failed to work out how long each thing woul dtake or when they would be wanted! So first cooked was the mashed potato, then the veggies and just as the vegies finsihed she started the meat- which needed 45 minutes! So we had mashed potaoe and veggies then some meat later. Took some of the meat home so I will have it soon for tea. It was smoked in Tea flavoured smoke.
But as I had gone there from a party I was already fairly full!

Just realsie dthat we would be on the new one so will hurry through this and make most comments when I get to the new one.
__________________________________

Sounds like a lovely meal and the timing of things is one of the most difficult to learn. What a beautiful effort and meal she came up with and rather elegant served at separate times like some very elegant foreign restaurants. Bravo to Maryanne.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Boing, off that wall, boing off the other wall? I'm fortunate, I don't even get jittery after a couple expressos' and sleep just fine after a pot of coffee. :mrgreen:


Espresso actually has less caffeine because of the way it is made even though it tastes stronger. I do love it and really love Turkish coffee without the sugar. Turkish coffee, however, probably has loads of caffeine because of the way it is made. LOL Guess the Turks introduced the Europeans to coffee when they invaded but the Italians sure did a great interpretation with their own methods.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Brighteyes, so sorry to hear about the tornadoes and warnings. I know you can get some really major tornadoes down there. Please stay safe and wish you did have a safe room. Do homes down there have basements?? Where do you go if the bathroom is not on the interior?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grandmapaula said:


> DD #1 just called to remind me that I promised to go to a wine tasting at 5 PM with her. Guess I'll have to quit being
> lazy and get myself ready. Kind of a sleepy day, I've been sitting here with my knitting, but haven't managed more than about 4 rows - keep nodding off. Need to change clothes and start the dishwasher before I go. Love and prayers, Paula


Oooh, what fun. I'm sure you'll have a great time. I'm not knitting at all but my thumbs really needed a rest.

I'm heading out for the last musical performance. Missed the matinee.  Just too much going on with just having company, the GK musical (3 performances) and company along with DH's concert Tues. I want to get a cabin in the Fingerlakes. Caren you and I can go and just sit and stare at a lake. Oh wait, you are going to be on the water. Just relax and take a lot of deep breaths and take in the beauty.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ok, so everybody knows that it is Gagesmom that created a topic for sharing whites. It is really lovely. Get out your whites and join in, I did along with Designer:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-181406-1.html

I just realized that you also have topics for showing other colors. Wow, will have to check those out when things quiet down. You have some great ideas and it looks like other people thought so too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

If he's coming around the south of Lake Michigan then he's probably not far from where we are -- we're North of the city about 15-20 minutes NW of O'Hare airport. He'd be welcome to come "sit a spell" if ever has a layover here.



Poledra65 said:


> He goes past Chicago on his way to and from Michigan.  Unfortunately they usually have him on a pretty tight schedule though, but if he ever has a long stay in that area, I'll let you know.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's a promise that should be easy to keep!!! Have a great time. I've been lazy today too---don't know if it's the feline in me that just wants to sit in the sun now that we have some!!?? I spent a couple of hours with some other knitters at a get together at a local library - it was very nice and I got to see some beautiful work and learn more about the guilds that meet near me.



Grandmapaula said:


> DD #1 just called to remind me that I promised to go to a wine tasting at 5 PM with her. Guess I'll have to quit being
> lazy and get myself ready. Kind of a sleepy day, I've been sitting here with my knitting, but haven't managed more than about 4 rows - keep nodding off. Need to change clothes and start the dishwasher before I go. Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think timing of everything is the hardest part to nail down when doing a dinner party....the big thing around here now is "small plates" or very much like the Spanish style of Tapas eating. I love being able to bring dish after dish out of the kitchen, but there's so much more clean up! The dishes with the syrup sound wonderful. Which reminds me, I never knew the difference in grades for maple syrups so will have to check into that.



Angora1 said:


> So funny, I just ended up back at the old Tea Party. Time warp going on.
> 
> darowil wrote:
> Maryanne cooked us a Canadain meal for tea last night. the vegetables were cooked with maple syrup and bacon- delicious I must say. Rest of the meal was good even if in bits. Unflrtuntelly she failed to work out how long each thing woul dtake or when they would be wanted! So first cooked was the mashed potato, then the veggies and just as the vegies finsihed she started the meat- which needed 45 minutes! So we had mashed potaoe and veggies then some meat later. Took some of the meat home so I will have it soon for tea. It was smoked in Tea flavoured smoke.
> But as I had gone there from a party I was already fairly full!
> 
> Just realsie dthat we would be on the new one so will hurry through this and make most comments when I get to the new one.
> __________________________________
> 
> Sounds like a lovely meal and the timing of things is one of the most difficult to learn. What a beautiful effort and meal she came up with and rather elegant served at separate times like some very elegant foreign restaurants. Bravo to Maryanne.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Re: fishing....did anyone else see on the news about the woman in New Zealand that caught the largest fish....blue something (forget the name oops).... just off the coast. They clarified it saying largest one of this type of fish caught by a woman. It weighed over 900 lbs! Of course I immediately thought of Julie and wondered if she had heard about it and wanted to let her know it are the news in the USA.

I'm off to fix something to eat; just haven't felt hungry all day so haven't eaten all day...starting to get a bit hungry now. TTYL


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> Only made it to page 18 of last week. Have been busy helping DS1 get preapproved for a mortgage and find a realtor, he wants to buy a house instead of renting. His lease is up June 1, nothing like giving lots of time and notice huh!? I have a phone interview on Tuesday, hoping that this is the right job and that its offered. Having bday party for DH and DGS today. Sunny and mid 50s, Spring is trying. We are cooking out and having cake if course. Ashtons cake is brlow, I made chocolate cupcakes for DH. Didnt want two whole cakes will be hard enough to rid of what we have. Our roof is leaking so need to get hold of insurance to see if they will help pay, its very old but we did lose a lot of shingles in the winds this winter. Need to get busy.
> 
> Hope all are well. Prayers for healing, comfort and safe travels to those who need them. Love n hugs to all. Will try to keep up better this week.


And a very happy birthday to both of them. Do they share a birthday or are they just close together?
Isn't house hunting a slow process over there? Will it be done by JUne. 2 months is the warning that is given here I think for ending a lease. But how exciting for him that he is in the position to be able to buy onr.
Hope the job interview goes well and that you get it if turns out to be better than what you currently have.


----------



## gagesmom

Thanks Angora...I started all the color ones. they all start with show us your...and then it says reds or greens etc. Some of them have quite a lot of pages. I add to them my projects whenever I finish one.


Angora1 said:


> Ok, so everybody knows that it is Gagesmom that created a topic for sharing whites. It is really lovely. Get out your whites and join in, I did along with Designer:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-181406-1.html
> 
> I just realized that you also have topics for showing other colors. Wow, will have to check those out when things quiet down. You have some great ideas and it looks like other people thought so too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Need to get your DH and mine together -- DH's two hobbies are fishing and his classic muscle cars from the 60's....so the weekends are spent with lots of car shows and fishing shows.


My son would fit right into that group. Although his classic cars are the muscle cars from the 70's and early 80's. He does fish but his real passion is drag racing.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Vique said:


> Okay fella, you have me drooling all over my key board. The bread recipes sound especially tempting, I haven't made bread since my husband passed away. I have been eating store bought (ugh). So, I will have to try these. Only have one problem, where to put it to rise since I have acquired a Jack Russell who eats everything and I usually put my dough on the open oven door. Guess I could pen him in my bedroom until I am done. Again, thanks for the recipes. Vique.


I don't think you've joined us before. So glad you decided to visit. We're here all week and Sam starts a new tea party every Fri. with delicious recipes.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Seth's cake with the gang.


What a fun birthday party!! With all those cousins, Seth doesn't have to invite anyone else!
junek


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Boing, off that wall, boing off the other wall? I'm fortunate, I don't even get jittery after a couple expressos' and sleep just fine after a pot of coffee. :mrgreen:


Doesn't bother me either, Kaye. Although expresso isn't my favorite..
Junek


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I am yawning away, here it is supposedly 3 15 am., but normally it is 4 am., and I am long started on my day- Ringo is again looking at me out of the side of his eye- just checking up on me I think- but I have to wait an extra hour for the world to catch up with me! I am so glad I have the grey guernsey- it is lovely and warm for these cooler mornings!
> I wonder if David has gone fishing- does he fish to catch a meal, or fish to return most of them to the water?


I got up at what was 7am yesterday but was only 6am this morning. However I had my 8 hours sleep. Slept well last night on my new regime (though the first two nights on it didn't work so can't say it was the new regime yet. But this way I have extra hour.
Knitting a very basic square here for one of my bunnies. But I am doing it continental. Have finally worked it out between YouTube and my Russian friend. Still prefer mine but it gives my forefinger on my right hand a rest and it was starting to ache. Will try my socks this way as the knit sttich is easy and most of a sock is knit (this is the plain ones).


----------



## RookieRetiree

DH used to go up to the drag strip and one of our nephews was big into that for awhile...with special fuels etc. They're quite passionate about their cars and time trials.



jknappva said:


> My son would fit right into that group. Although his classic cars are the muscle cars from the 70's and early 80's. He does fish but his real passion is drag racing.
> Junek


----------



## bettyirene

The Tuscan tomato soup looks good. Usually tomato soup gives me a sore throat (maybe the acid from the tomatoes), but this one, with the milk and cheese in it - might be the way to go....thanks for this one Sam - this might just be on the menu for Easter Sunday lunch as a starter.....


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love all the coffees -- but I have to stop all caffeine by about 11:00 a.m. or I know I'll be awake even more than usual. At least when I stop caffeine by 11:00, I'm starting to feel sleepy by 10:00 p.m. Problem is I can be tired---but not really feel sleepy...strange, I know. DH, on the other hand, will say he's wide awake, sit in his chair, close his eyes and promptly fall asleep and begin to snore...this is after he's switched the TV to something he wanted to watch.



jknappva said:


> Doesn't bother me either, Kaye. Although expresso isn't my favorite..
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

I think that has to do with the time change. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> On my time clock, Sam you were an hour earlier than you have been all winter/summer!


----------



## iamsam

don't be ashamed - I use them all the time - they are lovely for a quick meal. you only make biscuits when you have the time and want something special. --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> The biscuits sound good too- I'm embarrassed to admit that I have been using the frozen pillsbury biscuits.... I make them up and but them in a zip lock freezer bag and make a batch of country gravy and put it in small containers in the freezer - that was breakfast for us this morning.... it would have been much better with fresh biscuits.


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> DH used to go up to the drag strip and one of our nephews was big into that for awhile...with special fuels etc. They're quite passionate about their cars and time trials.


Tell me about it!!!! My son's been racing since he was 17...way under age but at the little dinky race track he was at, no one questioned him...Now he's in the more advanced division and has to have special suits,etc.
He won the first race of the season a couple of weeks ago.
Junek


----------



## darowil

Vique said:


> Okay fella, you have me drooling all over my key board. The bread recipes sound especially tempting, I haven't made bread since my husband passed away. I have been eating store bought (ugh). So, I will have to try these. Only have one problem, where to put it to rise since I have acquired a Jack Russell who eats everything and I usually put my dough on the open oven door. Guess I could pen him in my bedroom until I am done. Again, thanks for the recipes. Vique.


Welcome to the TP- don't think we have seen you here before. What about if you put your bread into the oven-maybe very low heat if some needed to help the rising. I assume the Jack Russell has not mastered opening oven doors.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Seth's cake with the gang.


Look at all those peoplel- bet he was one excited little boy at being the centre of attention.


----------



## iamsam

I am finally getting online - went to visit fred again this morning - actually late morning - got home around two. I have been playing solitaire - something has happened to my luck - I won one game out of many - I played until I won one - such a little thing to make waste so much time on. lol

it was supposed to rain today - it is sunny - 49° - I have the front door open. I hope we don't get what we were to have today tomorrow - two lovely days in a row would be nice.

I don't know how your streets fared this winter but the streets in Toledo are a mess - I creep down Detroit avenue so I don't blow a tire - and it is not one of the worst streets. not sure when they are going to get around to fixing them.

our rivers are full - the tiffin river is totally over it's banks, the ditches are running full from the field runoff - all from the almost two inches of rain we got earlier this week. I have an idea that river road which is a fairly busy road is partially under water. Kathy and I ran into a deteour yesterday - the street was totally under water. not having rain today is a good thing - it will give the rivers time to lower a little.

ran over bailee's skateboard today - it is a zip stick - need to buy her another one - I thought I had swerved to the left enough but I hadn't. poop

hope everyone is doing well and that you are having a sunny day also.

I have a recipe here that I know caren is going to like.

Dark Chocolate Bacon Cupcakes

Makes 24 cupcakes

Ingredients:

12 slices bacon 
2 cups all-purpose flour 
3/4 cup unsweetened cocoa powder 
2 cups white sugar 
2 teaspoons baking soda 
1 teaspoon baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon sea salt 
2 eggs 
1 cup cold, strong, brewed coffee 
1 cup buttermilk 
1/2 cup vegetable oil 
1 tablespoon unsweetened cocoa powder, for dusting

Directions

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). Place bacon in a large, deep skillet. Cook over medium-high heat until evenly brown. Drain, crumble and set aside.

In a large bowl, stir together the flour, 3/4 cup cocoa powder, sugar, baking soda, baking powder and salt. Make a well in the center and pour in the eggs, coffee, buttermilk and oil. Stir just until blended.

Mix in 3/4 of the bacon, reserving the rest for garnish.

Spoon the batter into the prepared cups, dividing evenly.

Bake in the preheated oven until the tops spring back when lightly pressed, 20 to 25 minutes.

Cool in the pan set over a wire rack.

When cool, arrange the cupcakes on a serving platter.

Frost with your favorite chocolate frosting and sprinkle reserved bacon crumbles on top. Dust with additional cocoa powder.

Calories 185  Carbohydrates 26.8 g  Cholesterol 23 mg  Fat 7.5 g  Fiber 1.2 g  Protein - 4.2 g  Sodium 285 mg

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Dark-Chocolate-Bacon-Cupcakes/Detail.aspx?src=VD_Summary


----------



## darowil

81brighteyes said:


> Greetings from a cloudy Texas. We had some very bad weather here on Thursday evening. A tornado touched down (& tennis ball hail) about an hour's drive from here, but we spent all evening glued to the t.v. with reports of what was happening. Our city wasn't too bad, but just 13 miles from here, the winds were howling terribly with very heavy rain and the constant threat of a tornado. Tornado watches/warnings are always scary & the joke is that one needs to go into their "safe room". Well, unless you have built the $10,000 & upwards special "safe room" that we have seen on t.v., you are at a loss. Thankfully, the threat happened very early in the evening and was over by about 9:30. At least, it didn't happen around 2 to 3 a.m. when people were in bed. There was some horrific destruction. So, welcome spring in Texas. Yesterday was just beautiful and seemed incredible that the previous night had been so bad. Since bathrooms are better reinforced and a safer place to go when there is threatening weather, one wonders why most of the builders here built bathrooms to be on the outside walls. Good planning, right? Anyway, hoping those who are going through difficult times will find some encouragement today and that those not well will be feeling better very soon.


We live in such a calm area weatherwise that I can't comprhend living under those types of threats regullary. 
Re the bathrooms in your case it makes sense putting them inside more- but I think the usual reason for an outside wall is so that the plumbing is both easier to install and easier to access if the pipes should need attention further down the track.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning Julie, he walked to Marlas with me and we cleaned her yard of doggie doo and winter branch droppings and such, and then I cooked him brunch when we got home, now he's watching fishing on tv and deciding where/if he's going to go fish. He does catch and release, but I imagine if he catches a good trout, he'll be wanting to keep it for dinner. lol


My reaction to catch and release has tended to be why do it? But as I read this I thought is it really any different to knitting something just because we want to with no planned use for it?
Watching it on TV sounds musch more relaxing that sitting out in the weather- but then again I sit out in any weather to watch the cricket and football so I guess it is no different.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Yea for him......I'd rather they be on a straight track with just one other vehicle than out on an oval somewhere---but I know it can still be very dangerous. DH and I just got tickets for Indianapolis 500 -- something we've never been to and had a great opportunity to be able to go so we're going!! Earplugs will be a MUST! We were in Bristol for the Nascar race -- my brother and DH and my sister's DH (they're all fishing buddies, also) went to the race and we girls stayed back at home doing our needle work.



jknappva said:


> Tell me about it!!!! My son's been racing since he was 17...way under age but at the little dinky race track he was at, no one questioned him...Now he's in the more advanced division and has to have special suits,etc.
> He won the first race of the season a couple of weeks ago.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

if she thinks she is not going to run into the same thing in nursing she is sadly mistaken. wait until she gets the patient from hell - and she will - she will wish she had stayed in teaching. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Happy Friday! I have 4 more days to work, and then I hope to take some time to get some knitting going. Tomorrow is the Horse and Rider fundraiser. DD and I will leave about 9:00 and spend the day. It will be so fun!
> 
> DD called crying again. She has 6 students that do not mind and are disrespectful. She is so discouraged. She actually mentioned looking for another job, outside of teaching. I really hate to hear that because we really need good teachers. But, these parents are not making their children learn how to behave properly, but, they blame her! So typical! I tried to talk to her, but she really is being negative right now. It is hard for me because I am the glass half full, and she's more the glass half empty. I hope things will work out. She mentioned going to nursing school. That is a great profession, but not sure she could really handle some of the responsibilities of nursing. I really hate for her to give up on teaching.


----------



## iamsam

great hat melody - wouldn't lose you in a crowd. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Sam I have to tell you the pork chops were fantastic last Sunday. Wish I had of gotten a picture.
> 
> This is what I made this afternoon/evening.
> 
> I love Charlie Brown.
> 
> Got it off Ravelry.
> 
> Good grief Charlie Brown beanie designed by Kathy Doherty.


----------



## iamsam

you would have thought they could have let you know sooner. remember - you can pick your friends. lol --- sam



siouxann said:


> Happy Friday, Everyone!
> It's been a while since I've posted anything. Done a bit of lurking but sometimes Life has a way of getting in the way of pleasure.
> 
> It is still quite chilly here but I'm not complaining! (Wonder of wonders)I don't know how you folks in the snow and ice and hail areas are coping. I think about you every time I see a weather report, and hope you are all safe, well and dry.
> 
> My dear sister- in-law finally got around to letting me know that my brother had to have three of his toes removed and part of a fourth. That is a result of the frostbite he suffered in the winter. He's taking it well, says he should get a discount on a pedicure. I'm just ticked that it took so long to find out.
> 
> Sending healing thoughts and prayers to all in need. I'll check back in later.


----------



## iamsam

I love Pillsbury crusts. --- sam



machriste said:


> Crazy day here. The 10 inches of snow on our patio fence this am is gone! It got above freezing around noon and the sun was out after that. Next week temps are supposed to be in the 60s. Weather is not boring in Minnesota.
> 
> Sam, the recipes looks wonderful as usual. As far as I'm concerned, you can be late anytime you want to. Glad to hear you had a fun outing today.
> 
> I have a daughter who has been gluten-free for about 4 years, so I certainly appreciate the gluten-free recipes.
> 
> I made it through my week of "back at full-time." Glad to be back to my 3 afternoons next week. Our employees are such a good group, work is a pleasure!
> 
> We had a chicken pot pie tonight. It's one of the things Jack seems to enjoy a lot. I'm getting pretty good and whipping one up in no time with a Pillsbury crust.


----------



## iamsam

love this martina - and very true. --- sam



martina said:


> Thanks for the new tea party and the delicious sounding recipes Sam. I hope your friend is at least getting better pain relief when you see him.
> Pammie, so sorry to hear that your daughter is finding her pupils difficult, but , having been a nurse, I can safely say that it can be equally stressful. Some patients are a dream, others are a nightmare, just like people everywhere.
> The glass is half full, says the optimist.
> The glass is half empty says the pessimist.
> You have half a glass says the realist.
> Why is the glass too big says the scientist.
> Meanwhile the opportunist sneeks in and snatches the glass while they are all talking.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> But you are very correct, if we had acted out in school, we'd have gotten it big time at home, but unfortunately there is so little respect anymore, some of the commercials on tv just grates on my nerves, with the kids acting so ill mannered, rude, and disrespectful, and we are supposed to think it's cute. NOT!! Anyway, I'd better get off this box before I fall off, disrespect is something I do not tolerate well, can you tell. :evil:


I've just been reading a book and the kids were being punished at school and at home for the same thing. Somehow parents need to be supporting the teachers but not punishing the kids again. Mind you this does depend on how big an issues it was- some do require parental punishment as well.
This book was of a family who were in a cult until the mother took them out of the cult. Which was not an easy thing to especially as she had been in it since an early teenager (her parents put her in there thinking they were doing a good thing for her). The book started with the mother spanking the son for his behaviour at school knowing he had already been spanked. But she knew her husband would spank him even harder and she hoped that if she could say he had already been spanked the son would be spared the fathers but it didn't work. So the boy was spanked 3 times for one small action which was a normal thing for a child in the early school years to have done.


----------



## iamsam

think this is my favorite of the sweaters you have knit for yourself - looks great and I love the colors. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Here is the finished sweater so that you can see it all. I am really happy with it. It isn't as heavy as the others so I will get a lot of wear out of it.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> My son would fit right into that group. Although his classic cars are the muscle cars from the 70's and early 80's. He does fish but his real passion is drag racing.
> Junek


My husband would fit in too.


----------



## iamsam

tia????? --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Your sweater turned out so lovely. You are one very creative lady making so many gorgeous things. Love the bird avatar too. Hugs for you and so sorry about your sister.
> 
> I heard something about my aunt, finally. It seems as if she is coming back and probably a TIA. I'm quite thankful. I know I am lucky to still have aunts in their 90's.


----------



## iamsam

that's a great avatar kate - the little boys love getting in the bath with Bentley - and Bentley enjoys it until the splashing gets to much. --- sam



KateB said:


> Morning all from a very wet Scotland.....how unusual! :roll: DH is supposed to be playing golf later and is already moaning about it. My solution of "just don't go then" didn't seem to go down too well...men! :shock: thanks for all the great recipes Sam. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Sounds like a lovely meal and the timing of things is one of the most difficult to learn. What a beautiful effort and meal she came up with and rather elegant served at separate times like some very elegant foreign restaurants. Bravo to Maryanne.


Vicky told the same thing- told her it all the rage now to serve thing separately. 
Before I went out yesterday I said to David that I would get some vegies to have with the meat. Walked in the door and said you ate the meat. He forgot what I was doing so was hungry early and just ate half the meat byitlsef for an early tea. As I was not all that hungry anyway I did the same thing later.
So now we have stir fry veggies to do something with today- might get a chicken breast out. Makes tonight easy- don't know why I bother telling him things like this as he so often forgets them.


----------



## darowil

Goodmorning Sam- well afternoon for you


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> tia????? --- sam


Transient ischemic attack =mini stroke

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transient_ischemic_attack


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> I think timing of everything is the hardest part to nail down when doing a dinner party....the big thing around here now is "small plates" or very much like the Spanish style of Tapas eating. I love being able to bring dish after dish out of the kitchen, but there's so much more clean up! The dishes with the syrup sound wonderful. Which reminds me, I never knew the difference in grades for maple syrups so will have to check into that.


I did laugh Friday night when I said Maple Syrup comes in different grades. Vicky simply said its amazing what you learn from Knitting Paradise- and I hadn't even said where I heard it!


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> Vicky told the same thing- told her it all the rage now to serve thing separately.
> Before I went out yesterday I said to David that I would get some vegies to have with the meat. Walked in the door and said you ate the meat. He forgot what I was doing so was hungry early and just ate half the meat byitlsef for an early tea. As I was not all that hungry anyway I did the same thing later.
> So now we have stir fry veggies to do something with today- might get a chicken breast out. Makes tonight easy- don't know why I bother telling him things like this as he so often forgets them.


Don't you think it is "male" hearing?Sorry, Sam. :lol:


----------



## iamsam

I love pellet stoves - that was what I wanted when I first moved here - couldn't convince Heidi so went with a gas "franklin stove". really like what I ended up with but really - a pellet stove is cheap heat. does yours have a thermostat? --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! Sam, lots of yummy recipes this week. I think I'm going to have to dig out my bread machine and see if it still works, or else locate the dough hook for my KitchenAid. I absolutely love King Arthur products, I always buy their flour even though it is a little more expensive.
> 
> Woke up to a cold,windy and gloomy day and I know why it is so miserable. Two reasons - #1 is that today is the Maple Festival in the town where DD#2 and 6 of the grand kids live - 5 of them are working at various things and so are DD and her DH. Most things are outside, so I hope they are bundled up well. Reason #2 for the awful weather is that on one of the beautiful sunny days we had last week, Bob decided to get his golf clubs ready for the season - he cleaned them and put them in the new bag we got him for Christmas and put them in the trunk of his car. That practically guarantees the fine snow that is falling right now!!!!
> 
> We heat our house with a pellet stove and it usually does a very good job - sometimes too good! When I got up this morning, even though it is only about 34 degrees F. outside, inside it was 82!! I turned the stove off and a couple hours later it is "down" to 75. The house is really well insulated, I guess. The new siding and roof have helped a lot, but, wow! It is HOT in here.
> 
> Love to all, and lots of prayers for those in need. I'm going to have to get a new prayer notebook this week - the one I'm using now is almost full. Paula


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Re: fishing....did anyone else see on the news about the woman in New Zealand that caught the largest fish....blue something (forget the name oops).... just off the coast. They clarified it saying largest one of this type of fish caught by a woman. It weighed over 900 lbs! Of course I immediately thought of Julie and wondered if she had heard about it and wanted to let her know it are the news in the USA.
> 
> I'm off to fix something to eat; just haven't felt hungry all day so haven't eaten all day...starting to get a bit hungry now. TTYL


Might be a Blue Marlin- And no, I had not heard- but then I did fall asleep last night during the sports news- as so often happens- unless I am actually knitting. Don't mention food near me at the moment- I am trying to fast- and my stomach is very unwilling!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Scary news about the wild weather in the south. It seems many homes there don't have basements, at least here we have a basement. We do get the occasional tornado but not until much later in the year, thankfully nothing aright at out place although several big trees were knocked down at the lake 12 miles from us a couple of years ago & one of the nurses I worked with lots her house about 10 yrs ago. I hope everyone stays safe.

Teaching can certainly be a challenge thes days, I would not want to be a teacher but that said some of the ones in our school have been there too long. It seems in small towns if there was one problem child in the family the ones who come later get tarred with the same brush regardless of their behavior. I have a problem with that attitude. I also think people should do more than " time-out", I don't believe anyone should be abused but also a good whack on the butt never hurt anyone & sometimes gets the point across. We saw a child raising he'll in a line up at Walmart, screaming, swearing & generally being a total brat, his mom said, don't make me count, he just carried on. My husband said, ooh, I'm scared,the kid need a whack on the butt but the mom would probably be sent to jail
I think there would be fewer delinquents if there was a little more discipline. OK, off the soap box


----------



## iamsam

I had not heard about someone going overboard Julie - what happened? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> If it is the Ping that they hope- there is only a day or so that the batteries can still be alive- they interiewed the New Zealand woman whose husband was onboard, yesterday, poor woman is still having difficulty getting to grips with the death of her husband.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I got up at what was 7am yesterday but was only 6am this morning. However I had my 8 hours sleep. Slept well last night on my new regime (though the first two nights on it didn't work so can't say it was the new regime yet. But this way I have extra hour.
> Knitting a very basic square here for one of my bunnies. But I am doing it continental. Have finally worked it out between YouTube and my Russian friend. Still prefer mine but it gives my forefinger on my right hand a rest and it was starting to ache. Will try my socks this way as the knit sttich is easy and most of a sock is knit (this is the plain ones).


I taught myself left handed continental to get a ten yer old started (south paw) but don't ask me to do it now some three years later!


----------



## iamsam

welcome to the knitting tea party vique - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - we will be here all week so do try and come around again real soon - always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you.

you could turn your over on 200° for five or ten minutes - then turn it off and put your bread in it with the door closed. think that would work wel.



Vique said:


> Okay fella, you have me drooling all over my key board. The bread recipes sound especially tempting, I haven't made bread since my husband passed away. I have been eating store bought (ugh). So, I will have to try these. Only have one problem, where to put it to rise since I have acquired a Jack Russell who eats everything and I usually put my dough on the open oven door. Guess I could pen him in my bedroom until I am done. Again, thanks for the recipes. Vique.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I think that has to do with the time change. --- sam


Your time change, not mine- mine has only just happened!


----------



## iamsam

looks like everyone is waiting for a piece of cake - did he blow out all this candles? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Seth's cake with the gang.


----------



## gagesmom

6:15pm here and I have a roast in the oven with sweet potatoes and some green beans. yummmmy.

Going to catch up quickly and then get my supper.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I had not heard about someone going overboard Julie - what happened? --- sam


Reference the Malaysian Airlines Aircraft that I think is still missing- there were two New Zealanders on board. They apparently have a possible location.


----------



## gagesmom

ok caught up and off I go have to run up to the laundry room as my stuff has been in the dryer waiting for me.

see you all later on.


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> We live in such a calm area weatherwise that I can't comprhend living under those types of threats regullary.
> Re the bathrooms in your case it makes sense putting them inside more- but I think the usual reason for an outside wall is so that the plumbing is both easier to install and easier to access if the pipes should need attention further down the track.


But if you live in an area with below freezing temperatures,having plumbing in outside walls is an invitation to frozen pipes. Ask me how I know!!! Years of living in an old farm house.
All plumbing in my apartment building is interior. No worries about frozen pipes.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Yea for him......I'd rather they be on a straight track with just one other vehicle than out on an oval somewhere---but I know it can still be very dangerous. DH and I just got tickets for Indianapolis 500 -- something we've never been to and had a great opportunity to be able to go so we're going!! Earplugs will be a MUST! We were in Bristol for the Nascar race -- my brother and DH and my sister's DH (they're all fishing buddies, also) went to the race and we girls stayed back at home doing our needle work.


My sister and her DH are NASCAR enthusiasts. He built racing engines (truck, cars and boats) before he semi-retired. Now he mostly works on classic car engines. He says owners of those NEVER complain about the cost. In fact, they're at the local race track tonight for the opening of the season. Even if he never worked on another engine, his love for the sport would continue...my sister has loved watching races since she was a teenager.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> If he's coming around the south of Lake Michigan then he's probably not far from where we are -- we're North of the city about 15-20 minutes NW of O'Hare airport. He'd be welcome to come "sit a spell" if ever has a layover here.


He said he's always south on 294, but you never know. 

Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio

Designer1234 said:


> Here is the finished sweater so that you can see it all. I am really happy with it. It isn't as heavy as the others so I will get a lot of wear out of it.


Shirley, I love it! Is this one of your workshop patterns?

Tami


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> My reaction to catch and release has tended to be why do it? But as I read this I thought is it really any different to knitting something just because we want to with no planned use for it?
> Watching it on TV sounds musch more relaxing that sitting out in the weather- but then again I sit out in any weather to watch the cricket and football so I guess it is no different.


David likes catch and release because he gets the fun of hauling a good fish, but then can throw it back out to continue the breeding cycle and probably catch it again.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> I've just been reading a book and the kids were being punished at school and at home for the same thing. Somehow parents need to be supporting the teachers but not punishing the kids again. Mind you this does depend on how big an issues it was- some do require parental punishment as well.
> This book was of a family who were in a cult until the mother took them out of the cult. Which was not an easy thing to especially as she had been in it since an early teenager (her parents put her in there thinking they were doing a good thing for her). The book started with the mother spanking the son for his behaviour at school knowing he had already been spanked. But she knew her husband would spank him even harder and she hoped that if she could say he had already been spanked the son would be spared the fathers but it didn't work. So the boy was spanked 3 times for one small action which was a normal thing for a child in the early school years to have done.


We were never spanked in school thankfully, but they'd call mom and dad in if it was a really bad behavior and mom and dad dealt with it, and you might get suspended for couple days, but for minor things, you just got sent to the hall, the principals office, or got detention at lunch or after school. Those alone were usually enough to deter any really bad behavior. 
If it's based on a true story, I'm glad the mother got the kids out of the cult.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> I did laugh Friday night when I said Maple Syrup comes in different grades. Vicky simply said its amazing what you learn from Knitting Paradise- and I hadn't even said where I heard it!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: LOLOL!!! How well your daughter knows you.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I went with David out to Fort Laramie and sat on the bench by the trail and knitted while he when to the river and fished, was a nice afternoon, now I need to get the pork roast in the oven or there won't be any dinner in the next several hours. Be back later. Hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio

Vique said:


> Okay fella, you have me drooling all over my key board. The bread recipes sound especially tempting, I haven't made bread since my husband passed away. I have been eating store bought (ugh). So, I will have to try these. Only have one problem, where to put it to rise since I have acquired a Jack Russell who eats everything and I usually put my dough on the open oven door. Guess I could pen him in my bedroom until I am done. Again, thanks for the recipes. Vique.


Vique, instead of putting the bread on the oven door and locking up the Jack Russell, try turning on your oven light for a little bit of heat, and putting the bread IN the oven to rise. I quite often do this.

Tami


----------



## Designer1234

tami_ohio said:


> Shirley, I love it! Is this one of your workshop patterns?
> 
> Tami


No -- it is my basic top down pattern -- I just change it with each sweater-- I have made coats and cardigans using it.

I am starting a pullover with no pattern now. I want to use up my yarn as I have so much. Not sure what I am going to do with it though.


----------



## Grandmapaula

thewren said:


> I love pellet stoves - that was what I wanted when I first moved here - couldn't convince Heidi so went with a gas "franklin stove". really like what I ended up with but really - a pellet stove is cheap heat. does yours have a thermostat? --- sam


No, I wish it did, but when we bought it several years ago, the model with the thermostat was out of our price range. Most days we are warm enough, even when it is below zero, but days like today it's either too hot or too cold. But I wouldn't trade it for anything else - we heated with wood for years, and I hated it. 
This stove burns corn or wood pellets and I love it in spite of some of its shortcomings. Bags of pellets or dried corn are much better than stacking and hauling in cords of wood and there's much less soot to clean up!!
We are thinking about putting in a gas furnace so that we can travel in the winter. But I think when we are at home we would still use the pellet stove. We'll see later in the summer, if we have any money after finishing the new bathroom and replacing the kitchen ceiling - which I've wanted to do for years. Good thing we are the kind of people who "go with the flow" - changing things at the last minute is nothing new around here!!! "Adaptable" is our middle name. Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## darowil

I promised Bonnie my Darowil Bunnies info weeks ago. Tried to send it and it was too big whatever I did to it. So decided to find my orginal posting of them. But blowed if I can find them. Sure it was a YP I started but can't find it. Does sanyone happen to have the link? I've found the one after it but not tha one I thought I had them in. Thought it was one I started and so it should be in MY Topics but it isn't.


----------



## Bulldog

Hello my dear hearts,
I am now through with my deep house cleaning and some of my spring cleaning. Thursday, I took everything out of the refrigerator and took it apart. I washed everything and put it back together. After wiping off everything I took out, I finished it up. Then I did all the wash.
Friday, I got my hair cut and styled and spent the rest of the day cutting out some sewing projects I have lined up. Next week, I plan to clean blinds and wndows and wash all the curtains, doing one room a day. The oven will be the very last thing I do.
I must say, I am very tired and sore. My back and feet have given me fits. I havent done anything today but be lazy with Patches, my calico cat.
Angie has to go somewhere almost every day now, either doctors, for tests, or for physical therapy. Kelsey is waiting on results from MRI on her back. I am afraid she is looking at major surgery. Allyson still waits to hear if the appeal to insurance will work out so she can have her breast reduction. It seems I am running between one of the three when needed these days. Jim is going to PT for Vertigo, which they say is secondary to all the meds he is taking, but not one is trying to adjust the meds and I am not sure this is all that is going on. I wish Drs would listen to Senior Citizens. We are not senile and do know what is going on with our bodies.
Took food to my friend who lost her husband one day this week. She is having such a hard time, so I pray for her.
I am in a quandary what to do about Allysons socks. I started them with Cascades Heritage Fingering Weight yarn and realized later I should have ordered the CH sock yarn. I was using a Plymouth pattern of the mock cable and though easy, it is difficult. She wants the leg 13-14 inches long, which means I will probably need double the amount of yarn. I got one to the ankle and the just seem TOO snug to me. I ordered two more hanks.100gm a hank from Cascade and am thinking about starting over. I took all her measurements and cast on 72 stitches. Dont know if I figured it wrong or not. I really enjoy a plain sock and am thinking of doing this instead of trying to finish the mock cable pattern. Any of you sock knitters have any advice?
I have two pages written in my prayer book from what I have read. Forgive me for not addressing each issue, but it would be a really long post. Rest assured no one has been left out.
Melody, your Charlie Brown Hat is adorable. You really whip things out in a hurry. I am slow.
Shirley, as always, your sweater is stunning.
I want to make some pretty scarves for church. Any advice on lace patterns. I have never done lace before, so this would be good intro to it.
I Love You All To The Moon and Back.Betty


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> But if you live in an area with below freezing temperatures,having plumbing in outside walls is an invitation to frozen pipes. Ask me how I know!!! Years of living in an old farm house.
> All plumbing in my apartment building is interior. No worries about frozen pipes.
> Junek


Sure shows why architects need to know the area they are building for (we do have some plumbing in the middle fo the house, done more know than it used to be done.)


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> don't be ashamed - I use them all the time - they are lovely for a quick meal. you only make biscuits when you have the time and want something special. --- sam


Who says so, Sam?

We have homemade biscuits at the drop of hat (or a suggestion of what they might be hungry for) by anyone who eats here regularly. That is one of the reasons that I make them with olive or veg. oil. They are fast to do and great tasting, any time.

In fact, I turned them into spiced scones per Tim's request for breakfast this morning, served with juice, coffee, milk and fresh grapes or banana and yogurt for Tim.

As for drinking coffee, I haven't had a cup in over 50 years after deciding that I didn't like it. I was grown up and didn't have to drink it if I didn't want to do so.

I did roast a hen for dinner tonight and baked 2 potatoes and steamed a bit of cabbage. Don and I were the only ones home and this was his last solid food until after a check-up procedure at the VA hospital in Cleveland on Monday afternoon.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio

Designer1234 said:


> No -- it is my basic top down pattern -- I just change it with each sweater-- I have made coats and cardigans using it.
> 
> I am starting a pullover with no pattern now. I want to use up my yarn as I have so much. Not sure what I am going to do with it though.


I have made one sweater with no pattern. I am not sure I will try it again. A lady in Marquette, MI at one of the yarn shops there, and I can't remember the name of it right now, talked DH thru the process, and I wrote it down. It came out ok, but is a little small now, as I gained back the weight I lost when I made it! I did not understand a bit of what Trisha told us to do to make it, but as soon as she realized that DH understood, she started telling him what we needed to do. I am just too scared to try it again, on my own. Maybe if I could spend some time with her again, I could do another one. I don't know, though........

Tami


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> We were never spanked in school thankfully, but they'd call mom and dad in if it was a really bad behavior and mom and dad dealt with it, and you might get suspended for couple days, but for minor things, you just got sent to the hall, the principals office, or got detention at lunch or after school. Those alone were usually enough to deter any really bad behavior.
> If it's based on a true story, I'm glad the mother got the kids out of the cult.


Yes it was a true story.


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> Who says so, Sam?
> 
> We have homemade biscuits at the drop of hat (or a suggestion of what they might be hungry for) by anyone who eats here regularly. That is one of the reasons that I make them with olive or veg. oil. They are fast to do and great tasting, any time.
> 
> In fact, I turned them into spiced scones per Tim's request for breakfast this morning, served with juice, coffee, milk and fresh grapes or banana and yogurt for Tim.
> 
> As for drinking coffee, I haven't had a cup in over 50 years after deciding that I didn't like it. I was grown up and didn't have to drink it if I didn't want to do so.
> 
> I did roast a hen for dinner tonight and baked 2 potatoes and steamed a bit of cabbage. Don and I were the only ones home and this was his last solid food until after a check-up procedure at the VA hospital in Cleveland on Monday afternoon.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Joy, would you please share your biscuit recipe? Tami


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I went with David out to Fort Laramie and sat on the bench by the trail and knitted while he when to the river and fished, was a nice afternoon, now I need to get the pork roast in the oven or there won't be any dinner in the next several hours. Be back later. Hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And did he catch any to through back? At lest you had a lovely relaxing afternnon and had something to show for it. He had a lovely rleaxed afternoon without anything to show for it.
Isn't it wonderful how we can sit down and relax and have something to show for the time as well. Well doesn't always work out that way- someitmes our nice relaxed time can end up very stressful and with no progress of course!


----------



## tami_ohio

Sam, we were in your neck of the woods today. At 10:30 this morning, DH decided we were going for a ride. We ended up in Deshler to watch trains. Trains were backed up all the way into Indiana for some reason. We sat there from about 12:30 until about 2 with no trains going anywhere, but we could see them. The North Baltimore yard was full, Fostoria was full..... But when they started rolling just after 2, it was train after train, after train! It was a beautiful, if chilly, day out. We are home now, and have to figure out something for dinner.

Tami


----------



## darowil

Bulldog said:


> I am in a quandary what to do about Allysons socks. I started them with Cascades Heritage Fingering Weight yarn and realized later I should have ordered the CH sock yarn. I was using a Plymouth pattern of the mock cable and though easy, it is difficult. She wants the leg 13-14 inches long, which means I will probably need double the amount of yarn. I got one to the ankle and the just seem TOO snug to me. I ordered two more hanks.100gm a hank from Cascade and am thinking about starting over. I took all her measurements and cast on 72 stitches. Dont know if I figured it wrong or not. I really enjoy a plain sock and am thinking of doing this instead of trying to finish the mock cable pattern. Any of you sock knitters have any advice?
> .Betty


If she wants such a long sock you will need some decreases int he leg so the ankles are not too big- and this complicates putting in a pattern unless the pattern includes the decreases in it. 
If the yarn is plain some cables or similar look nice, but if there is patterning in the yarn then they usually look best plain anyway. The pattern you knit in often gets lost in the yarn if it has much patten in the yarn itself.
And if you are struggling with so much to do is it better to do them plain and finish them than start some you won't finish for a very long time?
And you could do with your knitting being relaxing you have so many other things going on in you life as always why add extra stress.


----------



## darowil

And now to get ready for church- that extra hour has been useful- I feel like I've got lots done already! Even though I have hardly got out of the chair!


----------



## jheiens

tami_ohio said:


> Joy, would you please share your biscuit recipe? Tami


Not a problem, Tami. Let me go find it and I will be right back.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

That was it Julie...a blue marlin. 


Lurker 2 said:


> Might be a Blue Marlin- And no, I had not heard- but then I did fall asleep last night during the sports news- as so often happens- unless I am actually knitting. Don't mention food near me at the moment- I am trying to fast- and my stomach is very unwilling!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I promised Bonnie my Darowil Bunnies info weeks ago. Tried to send it and it was too big whatever I did to it. So decided to find my orginal posting of them. But blowed if I can find them. Sure it was a YP I started but can't find it. Does sanyone happen to have the link? I've found the one after it but not tha one I thought I had them in. Thought it was one I started and so it should be in MY Topics but it isn't.


Try Tea Party 28th September from Auckland, New Zealand, 2012
that has it all within about page two, I think I found it!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> That was it Julie...a blue marlin.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Goodness Betty I get tired just reading all you've done and plan to do. Please take time for yourself too. Still keeping your DDs in my prayers along with DH.


Bulldog said:


> Hello my dear hearts,
> I am now through with my deep house cleaning and some of my spring cleaning. Thursday, I took everything out of the refrigerator and took it apart. I washed everything and put it back together. After wiping off everything I took out, I finished it up. Then I did all the wash.
> Friday, I got my hair cut and styled and spent the rest of the day cutting out some sewing projects I have lined up. Next week, I plan to clean blinds and wndows and wash all the curtains, doing one room a day. The oven will be the very last thing I do.
> I must say, I am very tired and sore. My back and feet have given me fits. I havent done anything today but be lazy with Patches, my calico cat.
> Angie has to go somewhere almost every day now, either doctors, for tests, or for physical therapy. Kelsey is waiting on results from MRI on her back. I am afraid she is looking at major surgery. Allyson still waits to hear if the appeal to insurance will work out so she can have her breast reduction. It seems I am running between one of the three when needed these days. Jim is going to PT for Vertigo, which they say is secondary to all the meds he is taking, but not one is trying to adjust the meds and I am not sure this is all that is going on. I wish Drs would listen to Senior Citizens. We are not senile and do know what is going on with our bodies.
> Took food to my friend who lost her husband one day this week. She is having such a hard time, so I pray for her.
> I am in a quandary what to do about Allysons socks. I started them with Cascades Heritage Fingering Weight yarn and realized later I should have ordered the CH sock yarn. I was using a Plymouth pattern of the mock cable and though easy, it is difficult. She wants the leg 13-14 inches long, which means I will probably need double the amount of yarn. I got one to the ankle and the just seem TOO snug to me. I ordered two more hanks.100gm a hank from Cascade and am thinking about starting over. I took all her measurements and cast on 72 stitches. Dont know if I figured it wrong or not. I really enjoy a plain sock and am thinking of doing this instead of trying to finish the mock cable pattern. Any of you sock knitters have any advice?
> I have two pages written in my prayer book from what I have read. Forgive me for not addressing each issue, but it would be a really long post. Rest assured no one has been left out.
> Melody, your Charlie Brown Hat is adorable. You really whip things out in a hurry. I am slow.
> Shirley, as always, your sweater is stunning.
> I want to make some pretty scarves for church. Any advice on lace patterns. I have never done lace before, so this would be good intro to it.
> I Love You All To The Moon and Back.Betty


----------



## Gweniepooh

Joy I've never heard of using oil when making biscuits. Do you just use it in place of the solid shortening? I need to try this.


jheiens said:


> Who says so, Sam?
> 
> We have homemade biscuits at the drop of hat (or a suggestion of what they might be hungry for) by anyone who eats here regularly. That is one of the reasons that I make them with olive or veg. oil. They are fast to do and great tasting, any time.
> 
> In fact, I turned them into spiced scones per Tim's request for breakfast this morning, served with juice, coffee, milk and fresh grapes or banana and yogurt for Tim.
> 
> As for drinking coffee, I haven't had a cup in over 50 years after deciding that I didn't like it. I was grown up and didn't have to drink it if I didn't want to do so.
> 
> I did roast a hen for dinner tonight and baked 2 potatoes and steamed a bit of cabbage. Don and I were the only ones home and this was his last solid food until after a check-up procedure at the VA hospital in Cleveland on Monday afternoon.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Hello my dear hearts,
> I am now through with my deep house cleaning and some of my spring cleaning. Thursday, I took everything out of the refrigerator and took it apart. I washed everything and put it back together. After wiping off everything I took out, I finished it up. Then I did all the wash.
> Friday, I got my hair cut and styled and spent the rest of the day cutting out some sewing projects I have lined up. Next week, I plan to clean blinds and wndows and wash all the curtains, doing one room a day. The oven will be the very last thing I do.
> I must say, I am very tired and sore. My back and feet have given me fits. I havent done anything today but be lazy with Patches, my calico cat.
> Angie has to go somewhere almost every day now, either doctors, for tests, or for physical therapy. Kelsey is waiting on results from MRI on her back. I am afraid she is looking at major surgery. Allyson still waits to hear if the appeal to insurance will work out so she can have her breast reduction. It seems I am running between one of the three when needed these days. Jim is going to PT for Vertigo, which they say is secondary to all the meds he is taking, but not one is trying to adjust the meds and I am not sure this is all that is going on. I wish Drs would listen to Senior Citizens. We are not senile and do know what is going on with our bodies.
> Took food to my friend who lost her husband one day this week. She is having such a hard time, so I pray for her.
> I am in a quandary what to do about Allysons socks. I started them with Cascades Heritage Fingering Weight yarn and realized later I should have ordered the CH sock yarn. I was using a Plymouth pattern of the mock cable and though easy, it is difficult. She wants the leg 13-14 inches long, which means I will probably need double the amount of yarn. I got one to the ankle and the just seem TOO snug to me. I ordered two more hanks.100gm a hank from Cascade and am thinking about starting over. I took all her measurements and cast on 72 stitches. Dont know if I figured it wrong or not. I really enjoy a plain sock and am thinking of doing this instead of trying to finish the mock cable pattern. Any of you sock knitters have any advice?
> I have two pages written in my prayer book from what I have read. Forgive me for not addressing each issue, but it would be a really long post. Rest assured no one has been left out.
> Melody, your Charlie Brown Hat is adorable. You really whip things out in a hurry. I am slow.
> Shirley, as always, your sweater is stunning.
> I want to make some pretty scarves for church. Any advice on lace patterns. I have never done lace before, so this would be good intro to it.
> I Love You All To The Moon and Back.Betty


Just a suggestion- Betty- you could look up the workshop on Travelling Vine Lace Scarf, which I did back a year or so ago- it is one of Designer's Workshops. Angora learned the basics of lace knitting in this- and you can always PM me if you need more help!


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> Hello my dear hearts,
> I am now through with my deep house cleaning and some of my spring cleaning. Thursday, I took everything out of the refrigerator and took it apart. I washed everything and put it back together. After wiping off everything I took out, I finished it up. Then I did all the wash.
> Friday, I got my hair cut and styled and spent the rest of the day cutting out some sewing projects I have lined up. Next week, I plan to clean blinds and wndows and wash all the curtains, doing one room a day. The oven will be the very last thing I do.
> I must say, I am very tired and sore. My back and feet have given me fits. I havent done anything today but be lazy with Patches, my calico cat.
> Angie has to go somewhere almost every day now, either doctors, for tests, or for physical therapy. Kelsey is waiting on results from MRI on her back. I am afraid she is looking at major surgery. Allyson still waits to hear if the appeal to insurance will work out so she can have her breast reduction. It seems I am running between one of the three when needed these days. Jim is going to PT for Vertigo, which they say is secondary to all the meds he is taking, but not one is trying to adjust the meds and I am not sure this is all that is going on. I wish Drs would listen to Senior Citizens. We are not senile and do know what is going on with our bodies.
> Took food to my friend who lost her husband one day this week. She is having such a hard time, so I pray for her.
> I am in a quandary what to do about Allysons socks. I started them with Cascades Heritage Fingering Weight yarn and realized later I should have ordered the CH sock yarn. I was using a Plymouth pattern of the mock cable and though easy, it is difficult. She wants the leg 13-14 inches long, which means I will probably need double the amount of yarn. I got one to the ankle and the just seem TOO snug to me. I ordered two more hanks.100gm a hank from Cascade and am thinking about starting over. I took all her measurements and cast on 72 stitches. Dont know if I figured it wrong or not. I really enjoy a plain sock and am thinking of doing this instead of trying to finish the mock cable pattern. Any of you sock knitters have any advice?
> I have two pages written in my prayer book from what I have read. Forgive me for not addressing each issue, but it would be a really long post. Rest assured no one has been left out.
> Melody, your Charlie Brown Hat is adorable. You really whip things out in a hurry. I am slow.
> Shirley, as always, your sweater is stunning.
> I want to make some pretty scarves for church. Any advice on lace patterns. I have never done lace before, so this would be good intro to it.
> I Love You All To The Moon and Back.Betty


You have been busy, and have your hands full. One room a day is a great solution, resting when you need to is another great one. Prayers and positive thoughts for DH and the girls. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> And did he catch any to through back? At lest you had a lovely relaxing afternnon and had something to show for it. He had a lovely rleaxed afternoon without anything to show for it.
> Isn't it wonderful how we can sit down and relax and have something to show for the time as well. Well doesn't always work out that way- someitmes our nice relaxed time can end up very stressful and with no progress of course!


 No, he got a couple nibbles, and could see them swimming, but not bites. 
It was nice, relaxing, and productive, until I ran out of yarn, now I have to wait until Tuesday to get another skein, so I guess I'll pull out a WIP and work on that for now.


----------



## jheiens

jheiens said:


> Not a problem, Tami. Let me go find it and I will be right back.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Stir and Roll Biscuits

2 cups all-purpose flour

3 tsp. baking powder

1/3 cup veg. oil

2/3 cup milk
___________

Heat oven to 450*F. Stir dry ingredients together with fork in mixing bowl. Pour oil and milk into measuring cup *but do not stir together*. Then pour all at once into flour. Stir with your fork until mixture cleans sides of bowl and rounds up into a ball. To knead dough easily: turn into a sheet of waxed paper; lift paper by one corner and fold dough over in half; press down firmly; pull paper back. Repeat until dough looks smooth. Pat or roll out dough until about 1/2 inch thick between 2 sheets of waxed paper. Cut with unfloured biscuit cutter. Place on ungreased baking sheet and bake for 10 to 12 minutes, or until golden brown. Makes about 16 medium biscuits.

That's the recipe as it appears in a cookbook I received for a wedding present over 50 years ago. I followed it the very first time I made them.

Now let me tell you what I actually do in the real, present world at my house. (grin)

Using these ingredients and mixing them as directed, I don't bother rolling them out. I stir them a bit in the bowl to do the kneading, scoop them out with a larger spoon (the spoon-half of a set for serving salad), scrape the dough off with a silicon spatula onto the baking sheet (ungreased) and flatten and round it a bit for attractive shape and bake them. I usually get about 8 biscuits of very good size. Since we are usually 5 at meals, I usually make 1 and 1/2 times the basic recipe (the math isn't difficult) and end of with 10 REALLY good-sized ones or 12--13 nice-sized biscuits. No one complains about them here. LOLOL Yours may vary a little or a whole lot. It doesn't really matter--they taste good with butter/margarine, jam, jelly, honey, whatever.

Enjoy!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## martina

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness Betty I get tired just reading all you've done and plan to do. Please take time for yourself too. Still keeping your DDs in my prayers along with DH.


That also comes from me.


----------



## jheiens

Gwen, the proportions are different for oil and shortening, I can share my chart for converting if you like. It's actually written on the back of a used envelope clipped to the light fixture over my cooktop.

Be right back again.

Ohio Joy

I'm back again!! I've shared this before here at the KTP, but I'm happy to do it again. Since I found this chart, I don't even keep shortening in the house any more.

SHORTENING // OIL

1 tsp // 3/4 tsp
1 TBSP // 2 1/4 tsp
2 TBSP // 4 1/2 tsp = 1 1/2 TBSP
1/4 cup // 3 TBSP
1/3 cup // 1/4 cup
1/2 cup // 1/4 cup + 2 TBSP
3/4 cup // 1/2 cup
1 cup // 3/4 cup

I've never had a failure no matter what kind of recipe I've converted to use oil instead of shortening. For the scones I made this morning for Tim, I used the butter called for but exchanged the heavy cream for non-fat plain yogurt. That is the way we always make them around here.


----------



## RookieRetiree

It's true for the male in my house.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Don't you think it is "male" hearing?Sorry, Sam. :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Fasting is tough.....I have to have some carrots or celery or something around just to munch on otherwise body feels deprived and then I start craving crackers, cookies, chips, etc. which is totally counter-productive.



Lurker 2 said:


> Might be a Blue Marlin- And no, I had not heard- but then I did fall asleep last night during the sports news- as so often happens- unless I am actually knitting. Don't mention food near me at the moment- I am trying to fast- and my stomach is very unwilling!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Anywhere near where #294 (goes N & S) and #90 (E & W) he'd be in our general area. We'd have to figure out a place to park the rig---but sure that couldn't be too hard...there's a WalMart not far from us.



Poledra65 said:


> He said he's always south on 294, but you never know.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Fasting is tough.....I have to have some carrots or celery or something around just to munch on otherwise body feels deprived and then I start craving crackers, cookies, chips, etc. which is totally counter-productive.


 :thumbup: I am trying to do it with water- but that only works short term!


----------



## Patches39

Bulldog said:


> Hello my dear hearts,
> I am now through with my deep house cleaning and some of my spring cleaning. Thursday, I took everything out of the refrigerator and took it apart. I washed everything and put it back together. After wiping off everything I took out, I finished it up. Then I did all the wash.
> Friday, I got my hair cut and styled and spent the rest of the day cutting out some sewing projects I have lined up. Next week, I plan to clean blinds and wndows and wash all the curtains, doing one room a day. The oven will be the very last thing I do.
> I must say, I am very tired and sore. My back and feet have given me fits. I havent done anything today but be lazy with Patches, my calico cat.
> Angie has to go somewhere almost every day now, either doctors, for tests, or for physical therapy. Kelsey is waiting on results from MRI on her back. I am afraid she is looking at major surgery. Allyson still waits to hear if the appeal to insurance will work out so she can have her breast reduction. It seems I am running between one of the three when needed these days. Jim is going to PT for Vertigo, which they say is secondary to all the meds he is taking, but not one is trying to adjust the meds and I am not sure this is all that is going on. I wish Drs would listen to Senior Citizens. We are not senile and do know what is going on with our bodies.
> Took food to my friend who lost her husband one day this week. She is having such a hard time, so I pray for her.
> I am in a quandary what to do about Allysons socks. I started them with Cascades Heritage Fingering Weight yarn and realized later I should have ordered the CH sock yarn. I was using a Plymouth pattern of the mock cable and though easy, it is difficult. She wants the leg 13-14 inches long, which means I will probably need double the amount of yarn. I got one to the ankle and the just seem TOO snug to me. I ordered two more hanks.100gm a hank from Cascade and am thinking about starting over. I took all her measurements and cast on 72 stitches. Dont know if I figured it wrong or not. I really enjoy a plain sock and am thinking of doing this instead of trying to finish the mock cable pattern. Any of you sock knitters have any advice?
> I have two pages written in my prayer book from what I have read. Forgive me for not addressing each issue, but it would be a really long post. Rest assured no one has been left out.
> Melody, your Charlie Brown Hat is adorable. You really whip things out in a hurry. I am slow.
> Shirley, as always, your sweater is stunning.
> I want to make some pretty scarves for church. Any advice on lace patterns. I have never done lace before, so this would be good intro to it.
> I Love You All To The Moon and Back.Betty


Hang in there Sis. Everything has a way of working out. You are always in my prayers.
:-D


----------



## RookieRetiree

Adaptable is what we need to be -- that's for sure. Was thinking of you while we were at dinner. Our DD#1 from Springfield, IL was in town where she was running a conference for the National Federation of the Blind and she was able to come with us to dinner so we went to our local winery/restaurant. We belong to the wine club and our wine from March was a Riesling from the NY Finger Lakes Region....I wondered if you were tasting some of the same wines...has Coopershawk opened out there yet? They're expanding like crazy.



Grandmapaula said:


> No, I wish it did, but when we bought it several years ago, the model with the thermostat was out of our price range. Most days we are warm enough, even when it is below zero, but days like today it's either too hot or too cold. But I wouldn't trade it for anything else - we heated with wood for years, and I hated it.
> This stove burns corn or wood pellets and I love it in spite of some of its shortcomings. Bags of pellets or dried corn are much better than stacking and hauling in cords of wood and there's much less soot to clean up!!
> We are thinking about putting in a gas furnace so that we can travel in the winter. But I think when we are at home we would still use the pellet stove. We'll see later in the summer, if we have any money after finishing the new bathroom and replacing the kitchen ceiling - which I've wanted to do for years. Good thing we are the kind of people who "go with the flow" - changing things at the last minute is nothing new around here!!! "Adaptable" is our middle name. Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hope check up goes well....I'm making a pork roast tomorrow....still need some good comfort food during these early days of Spring.



jheiens said:


> Who says so, Sam?
> 
> We have homemade biscuits at the drop of hat (or a suggestion of what they might be hungry for) by anyone who eats here regularly. That is one of the reasons that I make them with olive or veg. oil. They are fast to do and great tasting, any time.
> 
> In fact, I turned them into spiced scones per Tim's request for breakfast this morning, served with juice, coffee, milk and fresh grapes or banana and yogurt for Tim.
> 
> As for drinking coffee, I haven't had a cup in over 50 years after deciding that I didn't like it. I was grown up and didn't have to drink it if I didn't want to do so.
> 
> I did roast a hen for dinner tonight and baked 2 potatoes and steamed a bit of cabbage. Don and I were the only ones home and this was his last solid food until after a check-up procedure at the VA hospital in Cleveland on Monday afternoon.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

I agree with Julie...although I had to put mine away for other projects...I did get about 3/4 of the way done---a very nice pattern and the workshop and Julie's tutelage is great for getting comfortable with lace knitting.



Lurker 2 said:


> Just a suggestion- Betty- you could look up the workshop on Travelling Vine Lace Scarf, which I did back a year or so ago- it is one of Designer's Workshops. Angora learned the basics of lace knitting in this- and you can always PM me if you need more help!


----------



## pacer

Grandmapaula said:


> DD #1 just called to remind me that I promised to go to a wine tasting at 5 PM with her. Guess I'll have to quit being
> lazy and get myself ready. Kind of a sleepy day, I've been sitting here with my knitting, but haven't managed more than about 4 rows - keep nodding off. Need to change clothes and start the dishwasher before I go. Love and prayers, Paula


Sounds like fun to me. Have a great time.


----------



## Southern Gal

hi gang.
i have been away forever, i pop in and read the t party, just don't comment. 
i have taken on more work at the church, i now clean 20 hrs a wk, which sounds like not much...............NOT!!! i told bj i figured out i now clean, and not including the 2 bathrooms in my house... 13 commodes, 13 sinks, not counting the 2 in our kitchen, 3 urinals, besides all the class rooms and the vacuuming of the church and foyer. i now take care of the family life center and fellowship hall. i am trying to work it out so i clean 6 hrs mon, tue, wed, then i go back and finish up my hrs thurs. i am so pooped after all the mopping i do i usually fix us something for supper then poop out. like i said i read along most wks, to keep up. 
we have also been taking down the wall paper in my living room, oh, if i ever mention wall papering anything, some one help me, cause i have lost my mind. what a messy job. but we finished it today, yesterday, i got the bay window area by breakfast area, was painted a burgandy, all painted with Kilz 2, so when i repaint it will cover. wow, i can't tell you how horrible my whole house looks these days, i have nothing on the walls and everything piled into other rooms. what a war zone. the preachers wife, called to ask if we wanted to board 2 girls coming with the singing impact choir, kids from all over out church district, we usually do, but i said oh my no... i don't want anyone to see this mess. i have chosen my paints, i am going to stain my trim a woodzie look, then i am using 2 shades of wheat color, i am going to get the plaster and texture my upper walls and i will do a faux finish up there to make it look aged, i am going to have a gas fire place installed before winter. so i am going to move the giant armour that holds the tv into the den, guess the tv will be on the wall. anyway, thats what i have been up to. one of these days, life will settle back down, but until then i keep an eye on all of you, from afar. 
i have been doing very little knitting, i have been doing some dish clothes for gifts, at night if i don't fall asleep, i am starting a yarn buster afghan the Mu Shu a free pattern from Berroco. got the first sq. done, gotta have help figureing out how to start the add on one, this afghan has no sewing to it, just keep adding on squares. so anyway, sam the recipes all sound yummy, got a couple picked out, i have been hooked on a apple salad lately. chopped apples, celery, pecans,raisens,coconut, then mix 1 TBS mayo, 1 C. cool whip and splenda to taste. i love the crunch... 
ok, guys, keep on with the chatter. love to you all


----------



## Patches39

Night all, have a early day tomorrow, church and the lunch with DGD. Praying for you all, asking for healing, comfort, peace, rest, laced with lots of love, and a blessed day tomorrow too. :-D


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> if she thinks she is not going to run into the same thing in nursing she is sadly mistaken. wait until she gets the patient from hell - and she will - she will wish she had stayed in teaching. --- sam


So true Sam. I have a friend who has been a nurse for years. She was so glad to leave ICU and go into research with kidneys. She said she was tired of being spit at, thrown up on and treated rudely by family of the patient. She worked in a lockdown unit and things would get pretty nasty sometimes. She is a sweetheart, but knows how to be tough when she needs to.


----------



## pammie1234

Angora1 said:


> Pammie, wish she had a teacher who had successfully dealt with this situation. Not an easy one when you don't have the support of the parents, if I understood correctly. I don't think teachers have it easy today at all. Big Hugs for your DD and a huge thank you. Good teachers are the best and so needed.


I think that is so much of the problem; parents are either in denial about their child's behavior, or they just don't want to take the time to teach the child how to be respectful. It is not easy to discipline consistently. Thank you for the hugs!


----------



## Spider

Wow, what a day you all have had. 
Puplover, loved the bday cake and if I was there you would not have to worry about throwing out cake. I pray this interview goes well for you and turns out how you want it to. Hope your bday guys had a good day. Good luck oh helping with the house hunting and all that goes with.
Seth's party looks like a lot of fun for sure. Lots of people around.
Gwen, June , Julie , patches, rookie, Sam, angora, sugar, all of you and all new ones blessings to you all.


----------



## pammie1234

Gweniepooh said:


> A dear fried of mine, also a relatively new teacher (I was his mentor) just told me of a horrible incident he had to endure. He is such an excellent teacher and above reproach; very respectful and responsible. Anyway he said he is going to teach 1 more year in order to get finances in order for family and then go back to graduate school and do something other than public or private school teaching. I just cried at the loss to the profession but must admit having experienced what I did toward the end of my career I wouldn't go into it again. At least not here. I will keep your DD in my prayers that it will work out for her whatever she decides. It is so so sad the behavior of many of the kids now days. So many parents are looking for someone else to raise their children and it just isn't right. Okay I'll get off my soapbox. This is such a biggie to me as I truly loved teaching but lack of discipline and support left me with nightmares. And I have to say I rarely had problems in my classroom...kids knew I would try to do fun things and was fair...unfortunately it only took a few real "bad apples" to make it difficult and lack of a good administration sure didn't help. Because I could handle & help those with problems I also usually got the rougher students...more than half of many classes were kids that already had probation officers...so sad. Many improved but then again when you go home to chaos it was difficult for them. Oh my I'm going on and on....sorry. I taught middle grades 6-8th grades.


Thank you, Gwen. I'm hoping that she will get through this year, and begin the next one on a happy note. I do think the parents' lack of support is a real problem.


----------



## Pup lover

GENERAL SUMMARY
Responsible for completing the financial clearance process within Patient Access Services (PAS) and creating the first impression of OSFs services to patients and families and other external customers. Must be able to articulate information in a manner that patients, guarantors and family members know what to expect and have an understanding of their financial responsibilities. 

The Patient Access Representative I may be responsible for:
Pre-registration/Registration
Scheduling and Transcribing
Financial Clearance:
Insurance and benefits verification
Certification
Referral management
Patient liability collections
Medical necessity check
Interviewing patients and guarantors to obtain information to screen for financial counseling, verifying eligibility and corresponding benefit levels, coordinating referrals and obtaining treatment authorizations. 
Pre-Service and Point of Service Collection

This position impacts the clinical and financial risk to the organization when collecting and documenting information on behalf of the patient

This is the job description of the position I will interview for. Sorry its so long was easiest way to explain. I miss working with people and this will give me contact with co-workers and clients/patients as well as a variety of tasks to do, most of which I do now just fir a legal office not medical. There are two positions available one 36 hours a week the other is 15-20 a week would take either to get in the door. 

Happy birthday to Seth!! DH and DGS are a week apart just easier this way. Shirley love your new sweater think this is my favorite. 

Long day, DGS stuck his hand down in the cushions of the rocker/recliner and somehow got his fingers caught between two pieces of metal. He stayed calm thankfully and his dad held the cushions down while i slowly pushed and pulled his hand free, my heart was pounding I was soooo scared. He had a great time though, every time someone came in he would look at their package and say "what do you have there?" And just get amazed and excited when told it was for him. Im exhausted headed to bed early, hopefully will stay caught up this week.

Kaye & Jeanette my dad fishes religiously it is his passion he catches and releases and keeps to eat. Has a place in Southern Illinois and now a place in Florida both on lakes just so he can fish all year round since he retired.

Love n hugs


----------



## pammie1234

thewren said:


> if she thinks she is not going to run into the same thing in nursing she is sadly mistaken. wait until she gets the patient from hell - and she will - she will wish she had stayed in teaching. --- sam


She couldn't handle the sick children either. She is too affected by her emotions. I think she'll be ok. Just needs a break.


----------



## grandma sherry

Made it to page 7.
Sam a great opening as usual, tomato soup and all the breads sound wonderful, and still cold enough to enjoy both.
Mel you are a knitting ninja, the Charlie Brown hat is adorable.
Pammie so sorry your DD is having a difficult time, hopefully she will preserver, good teachers are such a precious commodity.
Angora glad to hear your Aunt is improving.
Darowil Happy Belated Anniversary to you and DH.
Kathy that is lovely yarn you got when shopping with Sam. Glad the cost of the van repair was not too much. Have a great time at the party.
Shirley I am in awe of all your art work. Your sweaters are beautiful, but I think this one is my favourite.
Puplover Happy Birthday to DH and DGS, love the turtle cake. Hopefully the insurance will cover your roof repair. Good luck to you and your interview and to DS1 on finding a house.
Caren It will be fun time with the DGC coming. How many are coming?
Prayers to those in need and hugs for all.


----------



## purl2diva

Dawn,

Good luck on your job interview. If it is what you are looking for, I hope it will be yours. When I saw the ad for the last job I had, I just knew it was made just for me. I hope it works out the same for you.


----------



## pammie1234

Feeling very sleepy, so I'm heading to bed. See everyone tomorrow!


----------



## kehinkle

Evening all,

Had a nice day knitting until time to go to the birthday party and had fun at the party. Are too much and the cake was something. It was for my DGS who will be 16 on the 15th. His older brother's is the same day and he was home for the weekend from the Air Force. He is getting ready to deploy overseas for six months. After the party were went and I got my van from the mechanic. 

I have a fourth square almost done. Thank you, Sam, for reminding me . about using a crochet hook for the k5tog tbl. It really works! 

Finished my pink socks also and wore them today. Not happy with the bind off. Tried the one where you do a yo, knit and then psso with two. Makes for a stretchy bo but it flairs a bit. Since they are hidden by my jeans, I guess it doesn't matter.

Sounds like several here have had a good day. Hope the nice weather continues for us all. I sure am ready for some warmer days.

Take care, don't work too hard, have time to knit or do hand work, feel better and overall have a happy weekend. Dawn, good luck on your interview. I'm sure you will wow them. Hugs and good thoughts to all.

Kathy


----------



## nittergma

Great recipes Sam. as usual! I love homemade crackers because you can add what you want. I used to make some with ground Hazel nuts. 
I spent a lot of the after noon making up sleep I didn't get last night. For some reason I couldn't get to sleep. I hope everyone is having a good weekend, we had a cold day but the sun came out and it was better. Tonight we have clear night and stars. 
I guess I'd better get to bed now because I want to get my sleep straightened out. I will catch up tomorrow. nittergma


----------



## Grandmapaula

RookieRetiree said:


> Adaptable is what we need to be -- that's for sure. Was thinking of you while we were at dinner. Our DD#1 from Springfield, IL was in town where she was running a conference for the National Federation of the Blind and she was able to come with us to dinner so we went to our local winery/restaurant. We belong to the wine club and our wine from March was a Riesling from the NY Finger Lakes Region....I wondered if you were tasting some of the same wines...has Coopershawk opened out there yet? They're expanding like crazy.


Yes, we had a couple of nice Rieslings from around here - can't tell you the names - Beth took the tasting list home with her - I am going to look at it on Monday - there are 3 or 4 wines I want to go back and get sometime. The tasting was at a local wine and liquor store and it was very crowded. 
Is Coopershawk a winery? I'll have to look them up - haven't heard of it around here, but so many have opened in the last few years, it's hard to keep track!! Hope you enjoyed your wine - we are pretty proud of our wine industry around here!


----------



## Angelyaya5

Got the sweetest phone call from my DGD tonight....Grammy can I sleep over, I miss you. I would never refuse her, she's 12 now, how many more years before she's too busy with friends and activities. They're only this age once.Love that child!


----------



## Pup lover

Angelyaya5 said:


> Got the sweetest phone call from my DGD tonight....Grammy can I sleep over, I miss you. I would never refuse her, she's 12 now, how many more years before she's too busy with friends and activities. They're only this age once.Love that child!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness Betty I get tired just reading all you've done and plan to do. Please take time for yourself too. Still keeping your DDs in my prayers along with DH.


Isn't that the truth! Like the energizer bunny :lol: 
Don't over do it as your family certainly needs you healthy.


----------



## gagesmom

11:15pm and I fell asleep on the couch watching movie with Gage. Going to go back and catch up, then to bed. I work in the morning.


----------



## gagesmom

ok I am caught up,night all. see you tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Betty, this lacy scarf is very easy & quick to make
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-leaves-scarf

I hope you can get someone to listen to your concerns about your husband, sometimes you just have To get pushy to get action. My late father in law once told his doctor, my friend, that he was passing out while sleeping, when an 80 yr old says something like this the first response is senility but his mind was good so Dr sent hm off to a specialist, when leaving the specialists office he collapsed, eventually they discovered his heart was stopping & he was waking up with a big gasp,, he got a pace maker & did well for another 5 yrs.

Joy, Thanks for the biscuit recipe, my DH loves them with golden syrup or crabapple jelly.

Melody, cute new hat.

I will be glad when I can get back to knitting again, soon I hope, the arm is moving pretty good.


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> I promised Bonnie my Darowil Bunnies info weeks ago. Tried to send it and it was too big whatever I did to it. So decided to find my orginal posting of them. But blowed if I can find them. Sure it was a YP I started but can't find it. Does sanyone happen to have the link? I've found the one after it but not tha one I thought I had them in. Thought it was one I started and so it should be in MY Topics but it isn't.


I found them where Julie said, page 1 &photo pg2, very cute.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-113612-1.html


----------



## Bonnie7591

pammie1234 said:


> I think that is so much of the problem; parents are either in denial about their child's behavior, or they just don't want to take the time to teach the child how to be respectful. It is not easy to discipline consistently. Thank you for the hugs!


It seems respect is not given to elders like it was when we were young, I don't know what has changed, maybe some of it is what is seen on TV 
I think every job has it's advantages & disadvantages, nursing can certainly have a downside, you can get some very messy/stressful situations & I have heard that working shift work takes years off your life.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Spent morning making my very first lot of honey, oats & goats milk soap. Put some beeswax in it as well. Then went to Bookfest and found 2 great puzzles.


----------



## darowil

Thanks Julie, no wonder I couldn't find them under my topics! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-113612-1.html p1, 2 (photos), 22.
Page 22 is the construction so rather important.
I've added it to my pattern so next time I can find the link and pages easily.


----------



## darowil

nittergma said:


> I guess I'd better get to bed now because I want to get my sleep straightened out. I will catch up tomorrow. nittergma


Hope you slept well- I know what you mean about sorting out your sleeping as I am trying to do the same thing. Hard to make myself go to bed at a reasonable hour even if I don't feel tired. But intend to keep going for a while at least before giving up if it doesn't work. And making sure I get of this computer an hour before I plan on going to bed is hard!


----------



## darowil

busyworkerbee said:


> Spent morning making my very first lot of honey, oats & goats milk soap. Put some beeswax in it as well. Then went to Bookfest and found 2 great puzzles.


Looks good enough to eat!


----------



## darowil

Thank to everyone for the anniversary wishes. Really doesn't seem all that long- but as Maryanne is nearly 30 I guess it must be.


----------



## machriste

jknappva said:


> When will Jack here the results of the PET scan...he did have it done Fri., didn't he?
> Junek


We get the results next Friday (4/11.) He did indeed have the scan in the midst of our new 10 inches of snow!!! But the snow stopped around noon, the temp went up and the sun came out. By six last night the 10 inches that had piled on top of our patio fence was down to about 1/2 inch.

I just got home tonight from seeing the American Ballet Theatre's production of Giselle. It was wonderful, but even more wonderful is that the temp at 11 pm was 54 degrees F! Yea!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree with Julie...although I had to put mine away for other projects...I did get about 3/4 of the way done---a very nice pattern and the workshop and Julie's tutelage is great for getting comfortable with lace knitting.


Thank you for the thumbs up!


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Wow, what a day you all have had.
> Puplover, loved the bday cake and if I was there you would not have to worry about throwing out cake. I pray this interview goes well for you and turns out how you want it to. Hope your bday guys had a good day. Good luck oh helping with the house hunting and all that goes with.
> Seth's party looks like a lot of fun for sure. Lots of people around.
> Gwen, June , Julie , patches, rookie, Sam, angora, sugar, all of you and all new ones blessings to you all.


Thanks, Spider!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Thanks Julie, no wonder I couldn't find them under my topics! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-113612-1.html p1, 2 (photos), 22.
> Page 22 is the construction so rather important.
> I've added it to my pattern so next time I can find the link and pages easily.


There is merit in not deleting things!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Boing, off that wall, boing off the other wall? I'm fortunate, I don't even get jittery after a couple expressos' and sleep just fine after a pot of coffee. :mrgreen:


I see I'm not alone in the ability to have a lovely nightcap coffee and go right to sleep.
:-o


----------



## martina

busyworkerbee said:


> I see I'm not alone in the ability to have a lovely nightcap coffee and go right to sleep.
> :-o


No, it has never affected me , either.


----------



## Lurker 2

It affects me so badly, I drink only herbal brews these days- I adore coffee- but the effect it has on me is drastic!


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> ran over bailee's skateboard today - it is a zip stick - need to buy her another one - I thought I had swerved to the left enough but I hadn't. poop
> 
> hope everyone is doing well and that you are having a sunny day also.


Most of the day here was clear, had a late afternoon storm, quite big, but not as big as the nasty things you get over there.

got to love the kids and their way of leaving things in wrong places. Two of my nieces left their Nintendo DS game consoles and a charger over here day of their sister's birthday party and still have not asked if they are over here or for them to be brought home. If my sister replaces them, I will keep them here and buy myself some games for them.


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your friends. I'll add them to the prayer list...I'm sure a prayer from a stranger will still help!
> Junek


Thankyou


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your friends. I'll add them to the prayer list...I'm sure a prayer from a stranger will still help!
> Junek


Thankyou, and I have to say that kindness and strong faith that many of you have on this TP have really helped me believe more and more in faith and the power of prayer. I have always believed, however sometimes not so strongly as many of you.


----------



## sugarsugar

Pup lover said:


> No, I did not do the cake lol! Local lady does them, lots of flavor choices very reasonable. This one was $18, we have gotten our cakes from her for about 5 years now.


That is a really cool cake.! not good having a leaking roof though, I hope the insurance helps you out.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou, and I have to say that kindness and strong faith that many of you have on this TP have really helped me believe more and more in faith and the power of prayer. I have always believed, however sometimes not so strongly as many of you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martina

We have another misty cool day here again, am going to do some packing and laundry, clean the kitchen floor then try this blanket again. Why I am having so much trouble I don't know. What is mor there has been a pattern correction and it is going to be smaller that originally , so will need to check with my son what size he wants and maybe order more yarn. Hope you all have a good day. All in prayers.


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Just a suggestion- Betty- you could look up the workshop on Travelling Vine Lace Scarf, which I did back a year or so ago- it is one of Designer's Workshops. Angora learned the basics of lace knitting in this- and you can always PM me if you need more help!


That was a good class, for beginners, I took it and had never done lace before 
And it was easy. I enjoyed it and love the SCRAF. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Onthewingsofadove said:


> The Chinese are reporting that they think they heard a PING. I wonder if this is it. you'd think with all the sophisticated words we have these days we could come up with something more substancial sounding than PING.
> 
> Stewart`s brother is working in Australia (Melbourne) at present and is following this search avidly so I hear.


Mmm., they are a bit hopeful but not ready to confirm anything yet. I think there has been something very secretive going on about it all. I hope the truth comes out one day. Terrible. We should know a bit more tomorrow I think.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from sunny Great Bend, where it is -2.7c/27f at 7:16 am. The birds have been singing it sounds wonderful. 

Coffee today shared from a friend earlier this week and one fro the night owls. :wink: 

Soothing healing energy to those in need. Happy hugs for everyone, take one and pass it along. Have a groovy day :-D :-D


----------



## sugarsugar

gagesmom said:


> Seth is so lucky to have such a big family to celebrate with.
> 
> And what a good looking gang it is. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

gagesmom said:


> Seth is so lucky to have such a big family to celebrate with.
> 
> And what a good looking gang it is. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Page 13. I need to go to bed! Only 10pm but we changed our clocks back last night so body clock thinks it is 11pm. Goodnight


----------



## jknappva

Melody, your Charlie Brown Hat is adorable. You really whip things out in a hurry. I am slow.
Shirley, as always, your sweater is stunning.
I want to make some pretty scarves for church. Any advice on lace patterns. I have never done lace before, so this would be good intro to it.
I Love You All To The Moon and Back.Betty[/quote]

Betty, you've been so good to your house...now be good to YOURSELF!!! Sounds like you're running yourself ragged just taking care of your girls....the housework will always be there.
Hope the P.T. will help Jim. I agree that EVERYONE, not just doctors, should treat senior citizens with respect. Unless there's dementia, we probably know a lot more from experience than they know from all their schooling. Especially when it comes to how our bodies feel.
You're always in my prayers as are your daughters and Jim.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> Who says so, Sam?
> 
> We have homemade biscuits at the drop of hat (or a suggestion of what they might be hungry for) by anyone who eats here regularly. That is one of the reasons that I make them with olive or veg. oil. They are fast to do and great tasting, any time.
> 
> In fact, I turned them into spiced scones per Tim's request for breakfast this morning, served with juice, coffee, milk and fresh grapes or banana and yogurt for Tim.
> 
> As for drinking coffee, I haven't had a cup in over 50 years after deciding that I didn't like it. I was grown up and didn't have to drink it if I didn't want to do so.
> 
> I did roast a hen for dinner tonight and baked 2 potatoes and steamed a bit of cabbage. Don and I were the only ones home and this was his last solid food until after a check-up procedure at the VA hospital in Cleveland on Monday afternoon.
> 
> Ohio Joy


When my children were growing up, I made either biscuits or cornbread for every meal....usually not breakfast, though. Most of the time, pancakes or French toast for that meal.
My mother got up and made biscuits every morning for breakfast for my father. Usually about 5am. so he could catch the bus to be at work at 7. (We lived over 40 miles from the shipyard) And biscuits at every meal when he wasn't at work. He didn't like 'loaf' bread. I never remember her making bread but she could sure whip out those biscuits. !!
junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> We live in such a calm area weatherwise that I can't comprhend living under those types of threats regullary.
> Re the bathrooms in your case it makes sense putting them inside more- but I think the usual reason for an outside wall is so that the plumbing is both easier to install and easier to access if the pipes should need attention further down the track.


I was also thinking it is nice to be able to open a window for fresh air. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> tia????? --- sam


Transient ischemic attack. My mother also had one too and she totally recovered. Just a very slight residual damage done. Thought I would put some info I found for you in the post. 
Related to strokes:
Mini stroke; TIA; Little stroke

A transient ischemic attack (TIA) is when blood flow to a part of the brain stops for a brief period of time. A person will have stroke-like symptoms for up to 24 hours, but in most cases for 1 - 2 hours.

A TIA is felt to be a warning sign that a true stroke may happen in the future if something is not done to prevent it.
Causes, incidence, and risk factors

A TIA is different than a stroke. After a TIA, the blockage breaks up quickly and dissolves. Unlike a stroke, a TIA does not cause brain tissue to die.

The loss of blood flow to an area of the brain can be caused by:

A blood clot in an artery of the brain
A blood clot that travels to the brain from somewhere else in the body (for example, from the heart)
An injury to blood vessels
Narrowing of a blood vessel in the brain or leading to the brain

High blood pressure is the number one risk for TIAs and stroke. The other major risk factors are:

Atrial fibrillation
Diabetes
Family history of stroke
High cholesterol
Increasing age, especially after age 55
Race (African Americans are more likely to die from stroke)

People who have heart disease or poor blood flow in their legs caused by narrowed arteries are also more likely to have a TIA or stroke.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend, where it is -2.7c/27f at 7:16 am. The birds have been singing it sounds wonderful.
> 
> Coffee today shared from a friend earlier this week and one fro the night owls. :wink:
> 
> Soothing healing energy to those in need. Happy hugs for everyone, take one and pass it along. Have a groovy day :-D :-D


Great coffee this morning, owls are cute too, grand mom , takes it lol lol


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Joy I've never heard of using oil when making biscuits. Do you just use it in place of the solid shortening? I need to try this.


When I made biscuits, I used the Wesson oil recipe. A lot easier than cutting in that shortening. And they were delicious and quick. After I discovered that recipe, that was the only one I ever used. They also have a tried and true pie crust recipe.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

ok, guys, keep on with the chatter. love to you all[/quote]

WOW!! Not surprised you haven't had time to comment. Sounds like you're really redoing your entire house. What a big job! But it sounds like it will be beautiful when you finish. You'll have to make time to take some pictures of the result of all your work!
Rest a little when you can...you don't want to make yourself sick by being overtired.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

pammie1234 said:


> I think that is so much of the problem; parents are either in denial about their child's behavior, or they just don't want to take the time to teach the child how to be respectful. It is not easy to discipline consistently. Thank you for the hugs!


Seems like most parents can't get off their smart phones long enough to take care of their children....no wonder the children don't know how to communicate or behave.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

kehinkle said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Had a nice day knitting until time to go to the birthday party and had fun at the party. Are too much and the cake was something. It was for my DGS who will be 16 on the 15th. His older brother's is the same day and he was home for the weekend from the Air Force. He is getting ready to deploy overseas for six months. After the party were went and I got my van from the mechanic.
> 
> I have a fourth square almost done. Thank you, Sam, for reminding me . about using a crochet hook for the k5tog tbl. It really works!
> 
> Finished my pink socks also and wore them today. Not happy with the bind off. Tried the one where you do a yo, knit and then psso with two. Makes for a stretchy bo but it flairs a bit. Since they are hidden by my jeans, I guess it doesn't matter.
> 
> Sounds like several here have had a good day. Hope the nice weather continues for us all. I sure am ready for some warmer days.
> 
> Take care, don't work too hard, have time to knit or do hand work, feel better and overall have a happy weekend. Dawn, good luck on your interview. I'm sure you will wow them. Hugs and good thoughts to all.
> 
> Kathy


Ohmigosh!! That's a scary looking cake...but I'll bet it tasted good. Happy late birthday to the boys!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

machriste said:


> We get the results next Friday (4/11.) He did indeed have the scan in the midst of our new 10 inches of snow!!! But the snow stopped around noon, the temp went up and the sun came out. By six last night the 10 inches that had piled on top of our patio fence was down to about 1/2 inch.
> 
> I just got home tonight from seeing the American Ballet Theatre's production of Giselle. It was wonderful, but even more wonderful is that the temp at 11 pm was 54 degrees F! Yea!!!


Keeping him in prayers for a good result from the test. Maybe spring is finally coming to you.
It's wonderful to see our green, green grass and trees in bloom. The grass has really 'greened up' in the last week. We've had quite a bit of rain lately...the lawn people will probably have to cut it this week.
junek


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness Betty I get tired just reading all you've done and plan to do. Please take time for yourself too. Still keeping your DDs in my prayers along with DH.


Just what I was thinking as I read of all your exploits, Betty! Don't exhaust yourself trying to do everything, and do take a bit of time off to look after yourself. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou, and I have to say that kindness and strong faith that many of you have on this TP have really helped me believe more and more in faith and the power of prayer. I have always believed, however sometimes not so strongly as many of you.


I know from experience here and elsewhere that prayers do help!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend, where it is -2.7c/27f at 7:16 am. The birds have been singing it sounds wonderful.
> 
> Coffee today shared from a friend earlier this week and one fro the night owls. :wink:
> 
> Soothing healing energy to those in need. Happy hugs for everyone, take one and pass it along. Have a groovy day :-D :-D


Thanks for the coffee and the thought....cute owls...and never leave anything on the floor that doesn't belong there!!!
Good morning, Caren. Have you recovered from Seth's birthday party?
Junek


----------



## martina

A friend of my Mum's always called the floor "The big hook" as she said everything ended up there".


----------



## agnescr

hello.. back from dog sitting,bad internet connection sovery little time on line and have a sinus infection , little or no knitting so dont think I will be on much for the next few days. had a skip through last weeks tea party
Shirley lovely sweater and so sorry about your sister 
Gwen great news about Hannah
Sam some nice recipes there might try the soup
Angora I hope you hear some news about your aunt soon
Julie guernsey looks lovely
Hope the weather improves for everyone soon.Am so sick of rain and mist never seen any blue sky all week
anyone travelling ...safe journeys
And a big (((((((((hug))))))))) for anyone who needs


----------



## Gweniepooh

We have rain moving in today and again tomorrow. Sounds like good knitting weather to me. DH will be home around lunch time tomorrow. It will be so good to have him back home. We always say that the time apart is just as important as the time together but I'll sure be glad to have him home again. LOL. Hope everyone has a good day/night; will TTYL.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend, where it is -2.7c/27f at 7:16 am. The birds have been singing it sounds wonderful.
> 
> Coffee today shared from a friend earlier this week and one fro the night owls. :wink:
> 
> Soothing healing energy to those in need. Happy hugs for everyone, take one and pass it along. Have a groovy day :-D :-D


LOL Still laughing about weighing $905. Morning Dear. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> hello.. back from dog sitting,bad internet connection sovery little time on line and have a sinus infection , little or no knitting so dont think I will be on much for the next few days. had a skip through last weeks tea party
> Shirley lovely sweater and so sorry about your sister
> Gwen great news about Hannah
> Sam some nice recipes there might try the soup
> Angora I hope you hear some news about your aunt soon
> Julie guernsey looks lovely
> Hope the weather improves for everyone soon.Am so sick of rain and mist never seen any blue sky all week
> anyone travelling ...safe journeys
> And a big (((((((((hug))))))))) for anyone who needs


Agnes, sure hope you get over that sinus infection. That's no fun at all. Did hear about my aunt and she is improving. Didn't know who her daughter was the first day but does know now, so that is wonderful.


----------



## siouxann

Oh my. I have just awakened from a food coma. We went to an All You Can Eat BBQ and Blue Grass event yesterday. There was soooo much food and I tried to sample some of everything. Lots of forms of pork and chicken, pulled, sliced, minced, with sauce and without. Carolina style and a sweet style sauce to add. Salads, vegetable sides, corn nibbles (must find that receipt!) something called pig tails which they assured us did not contain a single tail of a pig! All you wanted, and the whole feast and music was only $11.95 per person. Im not a fan of Blue Grass music, but this group was not too bad. I paid for my feeding frenzy this morning when I got on the scale.
Time to get ready for church (and pay penance for gluttony). Til later


----------



## pammie1234

Good morning! Got up way too early, but it's ok; I have a lot to do. We are getting some rain, and I hope it will continue all day! We really need it. Getting ready for my second cup of coffee and then to try to get some housecleaning done. I would much rather be knitting!


----------



## sassafras123

Angela, how lovely to get a call like that from your DGD. Know how heartwarming that must be. Bet she had a wonderful sleepover.
Joy


----------



## Poledra65

Angelyaya5 said:


> Got the sweetest phone call from my DGD tonight....Grammy can I sleep over, I miss you. I would never refuse her, she's 12 now, how many more years before she's too busy with friends and activities. They're only this age once.Love that child!


Awe, how sweet. Hope you had a great time.


----------



## Poledra65

busyworkerbee said:


> Spent morning making my very first lot of honey, oats & goats milk soap. Put some beeswax in it as well. Then went to Bookfest and found 2 great puzzles.


OOh, that looks good, at first I thought it was a dessert.


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> That was a good class, for beginners, I took it and had never done lace before
> And it was easy. I enjoyed it and love the SCRAF. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I do them over, every so often- amazing the difference a new yarn makes! So glad you found it a pleasurable experience!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend, where it is -2.7c/27f at 7:16 am. The birds have been singing it sounds wonderful.
> 
> Coffee today shared from a friend earlier this week and one fro the night owls. :wink:
> 
> Soothing healing energy to those in need. Happy hugs for everyone, take one and pass it along. Have a groovy day :-D :-D


That is lovely that you now have the bird song to lighten your mornings! 7th April here- an at home day probably- tomorrow is pay day so I will be busy!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend, where it is -2.7c/27f at 7:16 am. The birds have been singing it sounds wonderful.
> 
> Coffee today shared from a friend earlier this week and one fro the night owls. :wink:
> 
> Soothing healing energy to those in need. Happy hugs for everyone, take one and pass it along. Have a groovy day :-D :-D


Those are great! And I really need to get my cup, was going to wait until I had exercised by as I can't stop sneezing, I'll just wait to exercise until after my allergy attack passes. 
Love the owls.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> When I made biscuits, I used the Wesson oil recipe. A lot easier than cutting in that shortening. And they were delicious and quick. After I discovered that recipe, that was the only one I ever used. They also have a tried and true pie crust recipe.
> Junek


I use an ounce of butter fridge cold- and grate it on the cheese grater- makes cutting it in a breeze! But I seldom make a sweet scone now, not having Fale at home- I make a cheese scone, without any other added fat- works well. (For scone read Biscuit in America)


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> hello.. back from dog sitting,bad internet connection sovery little time on line and have a sinus infection , little or no knitting so dont think I will be on much for the next few days. had a skip through last weeks tea party
> Shirley lovely sweater and so sorry about your sister
> Gwen great news about Hannah
> Sam some nice recipes there might try the soup
> Angora I hope you hear some news about your aunt soon
> Julie guernsey looks lovely
> Hope the weather improves for everyone soon.Am so sick of rain and mist never seen any blue sky all week
> anyone travelling ...safe journeys
> And a big (((((((((hug))))))))) for anyone who needs


Thank you very much indeed for that compliment! I do hope your sinuses clear quickly- it can make you so miserable. And ofcourse you have the memories of the blue skies of your childhood- wishing you some springtime warmth! I am again cold enough this morning to be wearing my grey guernsey- Nobody tild Ringo that the clocks have changed- I will have to rearrange his body clock gradually- he does not get walks- sadly because there are so many pitbull x mastiffs around often totally uncontrolled- and I am terrified of him starting a fight (he is defending me from the world I think) so I have to watch that he does not get too stout, he has gone up 2 kg since his operation, which is a lot for a medium sized fellow.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> OOh, that looks good, at first I thought it was a dessert.


That was my first impression too!

Edit: ref, busyworkerbee's soap


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> That was my first impression too!
> 
> Edit: ref, busyworkerbee's soap


That is what I first thought.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> That is what I first thought.


Good afternoon, Martina!


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> Good afternoon, Martina!


Good afternoon, Julie. What are/have you been doing today?


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Good afternoon, Julie. What are/have you been doing today?


I started the Lace Party this week- so that has taken quite a bit of my time! Yesterday was church- and we changed our clocks on Saturday night so it feels a lot further in to the day than what my computer is telling me!


----------



## Spider

What a beautiful day we had yesterday and today is starting the same way. Snow is all gone, I think spring has come finally after a cold winter.


----------



## jknappva

siouxann said:


> Oh my. I have just awakened from a food coma. We went to an All You Can Eat BBQ and Blue Grass event yesterday. There was soooo much food and I tried to sample some of everything. Lots of forms of pork and chicken, pulled, sliced, minced, with sauce and without. Carolina style and a sweet style sauce to add. Salads, vegetable sides, corn nibbles (must find that receipt!) something called pig tails which they assured us did not contain a single tail of a pig! All you wanted, and the whole feast and music was only $11.95 per person. Im not a fan of Blue Grass music, but this group was not too bad. I paid for my feeding frenzy this morning when I got on the scale.
> Time to get ready for church (and pay penance for gluttony). Til later


That sounds like lots of fun. And I can understand wanting to sample everything....but you can do penance this morning!! The scale really opens our eyes, doesn't it?
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> That is lovely that you now have the bird song to lighten your mornings! 7th April here- an at home day probably- tomorrow is pay day so I will be busy!


I can NOT remember that you're a day ahead of us. Did you go to church yesterday? You usually mention it but I don't remember you did.
Our regular pastor's wife has started doing most of the preaching at our 'in-house' church. (She's also a minister) I'm not fond of her style so, unfortunately I have to make myself attend.
From what you've said, Julie, I think her style is more in keeping with the church Lupe attends. Very loud!
Junek

I saw in a later post that you did attend church.JK


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> I started the Lace Party this week- so that has taken quite a bit of my time! Yesterday was church- and we changed our clocks on Saturday night so it feels a lot further in to the day than what my computer is telling me!


I popped into the lace party and saw you there. It takes me ages to get the time change sorted , too.


----------



## pammie1234

Don't we just love it when our children and grandchildren do sweet things?


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's good news....hope the progress continues. Hope your mind is eased...it's so difficult. I just learned yesterday of a friend's father passing away - he was 105. He had led a great life for all but the last month and half of that time....that's amazing to me and my friend and her family were all about celebrating his life.



Angora1 said:


> Agnes, sure hope you get over that sinus infection. That's no fun at all. Did hear about my aunt and she is improving. Didn't know who her daughter was the first day but does know now, so that is wonderful.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I use an ounce of butter fridge cold- and grate it on the cheese grater- makes cutting it in a breeze! But I seldom make a sweet scone now, not having Fale at home- I make a cheese scone, without any other added fat- works well. (For scone read Biscuit in America)


What a great tip! :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from Surrey. I am back from my holiday in Devon with the family. We have had a great time and have spent today tidying up the house and garden.

I found a fantastic yarn shop on the edge of Dartmoor and lots of beautiful places to visit.

I am way behind with what everyone is up to so I will just send you all big hugs from Camberley and of course some photos....


----------



## RookieRetiree

That sounds like a wonderful outing.

Our BBQ fests usually mean buying food tickets (expensive) and then standing in long lines to get either a "sample" or "full" plate of an item being served. There are usually free bands and you can carry in your chairs, etc. and spend the day..but after waiting in line 2 or 3 times..you just decide it's not worth it.



siouxann said:


> Oh my. I have just awakened from a food coma. We went to an All You Can Eat BBQ and Blue Grass event yesterday. There was soooo much food and I tried to sample some of everything. Lots of forms of pork and chicken, pulled, sliced, minced, with sauce and without. Carolina style and a sweet style sauce to add. Salads, vegetable sides, corn nibbles (must find that receipt!) something called pig tails which they assured us did not contain a single tail of a pig! All you wanted, and the whole feast and music was only $11.95 per person. Im not a fan of Blue Grass music, but this group was not too bad. I paid for my feeding frenzy this morning when I got on the scale.
> Time to get ready for church (and pay penance for gluttony). Til later


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> That's good news....hope the progress continues. Hope your mind is eases...it's so difficult. I just learned yesterday of a friend's father passing away - he was 105. He had led a great life for all but the last month and half of that time....that's amazing to me and my friend and her family were all about celebrating his life.


105 and a great life till the last month. Truly a life worth celebrating. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. I am back from my holiday in Devon with the family. We have had a great time and have spent today tidying up the house and garden.
> 
> I found a fantastic yarn shop on the edge of Dartmoor and lots of beautiful places to visit.
> 
> I am way behind with what everyone is up to so I will just send you all big hugs from Camberley and of course some photos....


Looks like a wonderful time with family!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

How sweet for granddaughter to phone---and you're so right, it's so sweet when the younger generations want to spend time with us rather than their electronics!



pammie1234 said:


> Don't we just love it when our children and grandchildren do sweet things?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Looks like a great family vacation - love he photos!! I fell in love with several alpacas when I visited them in Oregon last year.



PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. I am back from my holiday in Devon with the family. We have had a great time and have spent today tidying up the house and garden.
> 
> I found a fantastic yarn shop on the edge of Dartmoor and lots of beautiful places to visit.
> 
> I am way behind with what everyone is up to so I will just send you all big hugs from Camberley and of course some photos....


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I can NOT remember that you're a day ahead of us. Did you go to church yesterday? You usually mention it but I don't remember you did.
> Our regular pastor's wife has started doing most of the preaching at our 'in-house' church. (She's also a minister) I'm not fond of her style so, unfortunately I have to make myself attend.
> From what you've said, Julie, I think her style is more in keeping with the church Lupe attends. Very loud!
> Junek
> 
> I saw in a later post that you did attend church.JK


And I have got used to you lot being in YESTERDAY!


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> I popped into the lace party and saw you there. It takes me ages to get the time change sorted , too.


These old body clocks tick over slowly!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> What a great tip! :thumbup:


re: making scones (biscuits) :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like a great family vacation - love he photos!! I fell in love with several alpacas when I visited them in Oregon last year.


Thanks Rookie, I also fell in love with some angora goats.


----------



## Lurker 2

Lovely to 'see' you back home *Purplefi* great photos as always!


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely to 'see' you back home *Purplefi* great photos as always!


Hi Julie, nice to be back. Hugs (((((((((((((((()))))))))))))))


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, nice to be back. Hugs (((((((((((((((()))))))))))))))


And a great big hug for you!


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> And a great big hug for you!


Thank you. x


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've never met an angora goat, but I'm sure I'll be smitten when I do. I adored the caramel colored alpacas.



PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Rookie, I also fell in love with some angora goats.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> I've never met an angora goat, but I'm sure I'll be smitten when I do. I adored the caramel colored alpacas.


I would have both if I could. Here's Little Madam and her Mum feeding an angora goat...


----------



## agnescr

Re scones/biscuits
Along with chilled butter which i also grate I keep my flour in the freezer...nice and cold for when making scones and pastry....also stops the weevils anything else let it come up to room temp


----------



## pammie1234

Love the goats!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Purplefi,glad you had a good vacation. Lovely photos. I have never seen an angora goat


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> I've never met an angora goat, but I'm sure I'll be smitten when I do. I adored the caramel colored alpacas.


What a goofy looking animal, the way they have her sheard. Are they quite tame? I have not been around them. We have had cattle, sheep,horses & pigs but no exotic animals.

Wonderful that your friends dad lived to such an age & was well. Always great when people have a good long life & can enjoy it.

Agnes, hope the sinus trouble clears up soon.


----------



## martina

Our regional guild meeting was held in a school not far from here and they have two alpacas in the grounds and they are very tame, the children take them for walks at lunch time.


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> Stir and Roll Biscuits
> 
> 2 cups all-purpose flour
> 
> 3 tsp. baking powder
> 
> 1/3 cup veg. oil
> 
> 2/3 cup milk
> ___________
> 
> Heat oven to 450*F. Stir dry ingredients together with fork in mixing bowl. Pour oil and milk into measuring cup *but do not stir together*. Then pour all at once into flour. Stir with your fork until mixture cleans sides of bowl and rounds up into a ball. To knead dough easily: turn into a sheet of waxed paper; lift paper by one corner and fold dough over in half; press down firmly; pull paper back. Repeat until dough looks smooth. Pat or roll out dough until about 1/2 inch thick between 2 sheets of waxed paper. Cut with unfloured biscuit cutter. Place on ungreased baking sheet and bake for 10 to 12 minutes, or until golden brown. Makes about 16 medium biscuits.
> 
> That's the recipe as it appears in a cookbook I received for a wedding present over 50 years ago. I followed it the very first time I made them.
> 
> Now let me tell you what I actually do in the real, present world at my house. (grin)
> 
> Using these ingredients and mixing them as directed, I don't bother rolling them out. I stir them a bit in the bowl to do the kneading, scoop them out with a larger spoon (the spoon-half of a set for serving salad), scrape the dough off with a silicon spatula onto the baking sheet (ungreased) and flatten and round it a bit for attractive shape and bake them. I usually get about 8 biscuits of very good size. Since we are usually 5 at meals, I usually make 1 and 1/2 times the basic recipe (the math isn't difficult) and end of with 10 REALLY good-sized ones or 12--13 nice-sized biscuits. No one complains about them here. LOLOL Yours may vary a little or a whole lot. It doesn't really matter--they taste good with butter/margarine, jam, jelly, honey, whatever.
> 
> Enjoy!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you so much Joy! I will be trying these. Tami


----------



## nittergma

Shirley, I love your sweater. The design on the collar is really nice! Love that it's a stash buster too.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. I am back from my holiday in Devon with the family. We have had a great time and have spent today tidying up the house and garden.
> 
> I found a fantastic yarn shop on the edge of Dartmoor and lots of beautiful places to visit.
> 
> I am way behind with what everyone is up to so I will just send you all big hugs from Camberley and of course some photos....


Welcome home PurpleFi, but you look like you all had a great vacation. Love the Alpacas and goats, unfortunately my backyard isn't big enough, and the city council would probably have a fit, no hooved animals in city limits.


----------



## jheiens

jknappva said:


> Seems like most parents can't get off their smart phones long enough to take care of their children....no wonder the children don't know how to communicate or behave.
> Junek


June, I think it goes farther back than this generation of smart-phone-consumed parents. The parents who raised parents of this generation had parents who bought into the ''not warping their personalities'' hogwash of the '60s and '70s who were persuaded to let their children ''express'' themselves however they wanted, regardless with whom they were interacting/speaking. Now we have many parents who not only were never taught to respect anyone else but also never saw most adults they've been around showing much, if any, respect to anyone else.

How can they know or show respect for themselves or others when they've never seen it lived in front of them? Even Tim had to have respect shown to him and then required of him before he could make it a part of his life. Many elderly would look at his walker, assume mental retardation, and not expect courtesy or safety from him--"Oh, that's all right if he's not paying attention to where he goes with those wheels."

"No, it's not! He isn't allowed to run over my feet. Why should he run over yours?"

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Re scones/biscuits
> Along with chilled butter which i also grate I keep my flour in the freezer...nice and cold for when making scones and pastry....also stops the weevils anything else let it come up to room temp


Do you have it wrapped in plastic? I have self-raising which I use very seldom in a plastic box in the deep freeze. I am sure it increases the 'shelf life'.


----------



## Spider

Welcome home PurpleFi, loved the pictures and looked like everyone had a fun trip. Loved the pictures.
Trying to take a nap. Had a tough night sleeping last night. Why do women have so much trouble sleeping?? The mind will just not shut off and it seems like when I go to bed I suddenly become not sleepy.


----------



## PurpleFi

Bonnie7591 said:


> Purplefi,glad you had a good vacation. Lovely photos. I have never seen an angora goat


They were really friendly. I have found that there is a breeder in the New Forest that keeps them for wool and I am going to arrange a visit with my WI knitting group.


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you have it wrapped in plastic? I have self-raising which I use very seldom in a plastic box in the deep freeze. I am sure it increases the 'shelf life'.


Julie I just put it unwrapped, still in bag, in an old icecream tub, but have been known when in a hurry just to chuck the bag in a drawer with out any harm coming to it


----------



## agnescr

well we have some blue sky at last but to late to be out enjoying it 19:40, besides it is cold and windy, maybe tomorrow will be better


----------



## pacer

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. I am back from my holiday in Devon with the family. We have had a great time and have spent today tidying up the house and garden.
> 
> I found a fantastic yarn shop on the edge of Dartmoor and lots of beautiful places to visit.
> 
> I am way behind with what everyone is up to so I will just send you all big hugs from Camberley and of course some photos....


Love the rainbow in the picture of the GKS. I can see why you could not smuggle that cute animal home with you. So glad you had the opportunity to travel with the family though.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey I am back from my holiday in Devon with the family. We have had a great time and have spent today tidying up the house and garden.
> 
> I found a fantastic yarn shop on the edge of Dartmoor and lots of beautiful places to visit.
> 
> I am way behind with what everyone is up to so I will just send you all big hugs from Camberley and of course some photos....


I was thinking just yesterday how much I missed your daily notes and garden photos. And thinking also that you should be home soon and here you are! Love the picture of the GKs. I know you had a grand time. 
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> re: making scones (biscuits) :thumbup:


Would love your cheese scone receipt, Julie! 
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Julie I just put it unwrapped, still in bag, in an old icecream tub, but have been known when in a hurry just to chuck the bag in a drawer with out any harm coming to it


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> well we have some blue sky at last but to late to be out enjoying it 19:40, besides it is cold and windy, maybe tomorrow will be better


Better, but could be better still! Here's hoping for tomorrow!


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> June, I think it goes farther back than this generation of smart-phone-consumed parents. The parents who raised parents of this generation had parents who bought into the ''not warping their personalities'' hogwash of the '60s and '70s who were persuaded to let their children ''express'' themselves however they wanted, regardless with whom they were interacting/speaking. Now we have many parents who not only were never taught to respect anyone else but also never saw most adults they've been around showing much, if any, respect to anyone else.
> 
> How can they know or show respect for themselves or others when they've never seen it lived in front of them? Even Tim had to have respect shown to him and then required of him before he could make it a part of his life. Many elderly would look at his walker, assume mental retardation, and not expect courtesy or safety from him--"Oh, that's all right if he's not paying attention to where he goes with those wheels."
> 
> "No, it's not! He isn't allowed to run over my feet. Why should he run over yours?"
> 
> Ohio Joy


You're right..not a recent problem.
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> I was thinking just yesterday how much I missed your daily notes and garden photos. And thinking also that you should be home soon and here you are! Love the picture of the GKs. I know you had a grand time.
> Junek


Thanks June, nice to be back. We had a great time. Got loads of photos. x


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Would love your cheese scone receipt, Julie!
> Junek


I use 2 cups flour for myself, 3 if I am making them for two people.

1 1/2 teaspoons Baking powder for each cup of flour

pepper to taste (cayenne is great)

(salt is unnecessary because there is enough in the cheese)

two tablespoons milk powder to each cup flour

Sift the above and grate in at least a cup of cheese stir to distribute, then add enough water to give a soft consistency- I prefer really soft, dump onto baking paper, shape into a rectangle, cut into smaller rectangles with a floured knife, Bake at 200C (410F) (this will vary with your oven) for 12 minutes or until just golden. I usually break one off to ensure the mix has cooked through- I guess my oven is not that reliable! 
If they don't get eaten straight away, they are very good toasted and spread with a little butter.
I try to use a sharp cheese- even Parmesan when I have it.


----------



## gagesmom

Going on 4pm here and it is a gorgeous sunny day out. Have the windows open to let in some fresh air. Was out with a friend after work for a bit, but I am home and caught up now. I am going to start knitting some bunnies (that hold the Cadbury eggs). I would really like to make one for each of the kids in Gages class. See if I can pull it off. Check in later on.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Going on 4pm here and it is a gorgeous sunny day out. Have the windows open to let in some fresh air. Was out with a friend after work for a bit, but I am home and caught up now. I am going to start knitting some bunnies (that hold the Cadbury eggs). I would really like to make one for each of the kids in Gages class. See if I can pull it off. Check in later on.


Good luck, if anyone can do it, it is you!


----------



## flyty1n

gagesmom said:


> Going on 4pm here and it is a gorgeous sunny day out. Have the windows open to let in some fresh air. Was out with a friend after work for a bit, but I am home and caught up now. I am going to start knitting some bunnies (that hold the Cadbury eggs). I would really like to make one for each of the kids in Gages class. See if I can pull it off. Check in later on.


Kindly let me know where you have found the bunny pattern that holds these eggs. They sound like winners. Hope you are able to pull off your kind gift.


----------



## flyty1n

gagesmom said:


> Going on 4pm here and it is a gorgeous sunny day out. Have the windows open to let in some fresh air. Was out with a friend after work for a bit, but I am home and caught up now. I am going to start knitting some bunnies (that hold the Cadbury eggs). I would really like to make one for each of the kids in Gages class. See if I can pull it off. Check in later on.


Kindly let me know where you have found the bunny pattern that holds these eggs. They sound like winners. Hope you are able to pull off your kind gift.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. I am back from my holiday in Devon with the family. We have had a great time and have spent today tidying up the house and garden.
> 
> I found a fantastic yarn shop on the edge of Dartmoor and lots of beautiful places to visit.
> 
> I am way behind with what everyone is up to so I will just send you all big hugs from Camberley and of course some photos....


Awesome photos, lovely children. Blessed family. :thumbup:


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

There are two free patterns for them on Ravelry



flyty1n said:


> Kindly let me know where you have found the bunny pattern that holds these eggs. They sound like winners. Hope you are able to pull off your kind gift.


----------



## Aran

It's a beautiful day here in Ohio. I think that Spring might finally be here. The red winged blackbirds have returned to our pond. I love watching them. The daffodils have finally started to poke up out of the ground. We had a good frost this morning, so it's not all that warm yet, but we'll get there.

Shirley, LOVE the sweater.

I went to Red Cedar Friends in Lansing, MI for a Quaker meeting yesterday & was mightily impressed with their meeting house. It was built on the site of an old gas station. Because the ground still has a lot of pollution in it, they've planted native plants which will eventually clean the soil. They built a Leeds Silver certified building, which meant that it's very environmentally friendly. The building is very plain with lots of windows & natural light & painted in warm colors on the outside. The acoustics weren't very good, but the space itself was very warm & inviting. The Red Cedar folks provided excellent food which took into account all the dietary needs of folks so I had no problems eating & my friends who have to be gluten free had no problems, either. Worship was powerful. It was great to see some of my Friends again.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That sounds like a lot of fun...can't wait to see the pictures of the group visit.



PurpleFi said:


> They were really friendly. I have found that there is a breeder in the New Forest that keeps them for wool and I am going to arrange a visit with my WI knitting group.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sounds like a great endeavor. We have several garden nurseries who are promoting the use of prairie grasses and wild flowers in the landscaping. I'll be doing our entire front are around the house this Spring so we'll see what I end up with. It's very tough to put out a spread that will feed everyone's dietary needs--kudos to them.



Aran said:


> It's a beautiful day here in Ohio. I think that Spring might finally be here. The red winged blackbirds have returned to our pond. I love watching them. The daffodils have finally started to poke up out of the ground. We had a good frost this morning, so it's not all that warm yet, but we'll get there.
> 
> Shirley, LOVE the sweater.
> 
> I went to Red Cedar Friends in Lansing, MI for a Quaker meeting yesterday & was mightily impressed with their meeting house. It was built on the site of an old gas station. Because the ground still has a lot of pollution in it, they've planted native plants which will eventually clean the soil. They built a Leeds Silver certified building, which meant that it's very environmentally friendly. The building is very plain with lots of windows & natural light & painted in warm colors on the outside. The acoustics weren't very good, but the space itself was very warm & inviting. The Red Cedar folks provided excellent food which took into account all the dietary needs of folks so I had no problems eating & my friends who have to be gluten free had no problems, either. Worship was powerful. It was great to see some of my Friends again.


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> My friends DH that was in the hospital with pneumonia, is in rehab now, has been for about 2-3 weeks, she thinks he'll be home sometime next week, so that is a very big blessing. Another of my good friends has had a minor stroke, thankfully she's an RN and didn't ignore what she was feeling and just parked her car at the gas station and called 911, that was about 2 weeks ago and she's doing great, back at work and everything, just paying close attention to things.
> I think David is going to go fishing today, we went and renewed his fishing license last night, and he reorganized his tackle box. lol I think I'll either knit or work on filling holes in the plaster in the craft room.
> Hope everyone is having a great Saturday, unless you are Julie and it's Sunday, then I hope you are having a great Sunday.
> Hugs to all.....


~~~I'm having a good Sunday...but that's because I am behind! :lol: :lol: Saturday was good, too!


----------



## iamsam

I understand. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Reference the Malaysian Airlines Aircraft that I think is still missing- there were two New Zealanders on board. They apparently have a possible location.


----------



## iamsam

another day of not getting on until late - breakfast with the family this morning then off to see fred again. a stop at Wendy's for sandwich and fries - I've already arby'ed him to death so thought I would try something different. took him a find the word. filled the tank when I got home of gas I had used - $60 to fill the tank - I don't think it was altogether full when I started. glad I don't need to go everyday. I won't be going back until midweek.

left the door open when I left - it was that warm - it is 54° right now at five in the evening but is very overcast. I am wondering if we are to get the weather we were to have Saturday - this was really a really nice weekend - saw a lot of people out working in their yards - even one guy in shorts - thought it was a bit cool for that. we were to get heavy rain on Saturday which never materialized which no doubt the river towns appreciated. I took the river road into defiance since that is where the gas station I wanted is - the river was maybe four inches lower than the roadway - but you could tell it had overflowed earlier in the week - the barricades were still there. that stretch of road always floods when the river is high. I should have driven out to the dam to see the water shooting over the top.

think this is going to be a quiet week - at least for me. there will be baseball practice for gary and the boys - not sure when their first game is. Saturday baillee has a competition in tiffin - then they have to get home to help lexi get redy for her bf's prom - and then they have the school carnival that evening. i'm thinking of taking the truck and meeting aran in bowling green around four for gab, knitting and dinner. think that will be the high point of my week.

my rumba is sick - the one bumper bad is loose - I need to find a repair shop that will fix it - I am lost without it. I was looking at their website and they have a new and improved model - I was tempted but it will require many nights of sleeping on it. lol they do have a floor mopper and a floor scruber - about $400 difference in prices. trying to decide if I need either one. the mopper has a box that comes with it that shoots a beam on the ceiling - the mopper uses that to map its way around the floor so it is sure to get the whole thing - even working its way around obstacles. I'm not ready to buy either one yet - have to think on it.

was this the final four weekend - I have no idea who won. think they play the championship game tomorrow. think it is kind of stupid to play it on a Monday. but then they didn't ask me - as well they should have.

Heidi bought me some new packs of mashed potatoes yesterday - plus a couple cans of corn - i'm thinking of draining a can - fixing the potatoes and mixing the two together. haven't eaten since breakfast.

when I got fred's sandwich combo they asked how big I drink I wanted - I said medium - goodness - I wonder what the large looked like - I will know to ask for a small the next time - there is no way I am going to drink a large diet pepsi even in a day - it would go flat before I finished it. and it did. lol

have some reading to do so best get busy. hope everyone is having a super day - you sure have been busy on here.

sam


----------



## iamsam

when you get it will you post it again please. --- sam



darowil said:


> I promised Bonnie my Darowil Bunnies info weeks ago. Tried to send it and it was too big whatever I did to it. So decided to find my orginal posting of them. But blowed if I can find them. Sure it was a YP I started but can't find it. Does sanyone happen to have the link? I've found the one after it but not tha one I thought I had them in. Thought it was one I started and so it should be in MY Topics but it isn't.


----------



## Pup lover

Have been skimming last week to try and catch up.

Happy late b-day to Lilli and Seth, Happy late anniversary to Margaret and David.

Shirley love your sweater.

Julue the new gansey is beautiful.

Llamas spit not sure about alpacas.

Caren so sorry about your barn and the loss of all the belongings, am so very glad no people or animals were hurt! Frustrating you wont be able to learn how it started.

Angora glad your aunt is doing better, and Spider glad your mom is doing better.

Railyn glad you are both doing better. Bonnie hope your needles are busy again soon.
Mel glad to see you back again, looks you have been busy as always! Glad you are all settled in your new home and love the new pups.

Gwen glad Hannah is ok from the bite, does she have to have another blood test? 

Betty slow down darlin! The house work isnt going anywhere and you dont want to be sick.

Im sure I missed mentioning someone, you are all in my thoughts and prayers are sent daily.


Suppers almost ready meatloaf n baked sweet potatoes with sweet corn from last year. Hope everyone has a peaceful, smooth week ahead. 

Hugs to you all!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> when you get it will you post it again please. --- sam


It is in the Te Party that I started on 28 September, from Auckland New Zealand, 2012- pages 1 and 2 and 22 , Sam!


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> A dear fried of mine, also a relatively new teacher (I was his mentor) just told me of a horrible incident he had to endure. He is such an excellent teacher and above reproach; very respectful and responsible. Anyway he said he is going to teach 1 more year in order to get finances in order for family and then go back to graduate school and do something other than public or private school teaching. I just cried at the loss to the profession but must admit having experienced what I did toward the end of my career I wouldn't go into it again. At least not here. I will keep your DD in my prayers that it will work out for her whatever she decides. It is so so sad the behavior of many of the kids now days. So many parents are looking for someone else to raise their children and it just isn't right. Okay I'll get off my soapbox. This is such a biggie to me as I truly loved teaching but lack of discipline and support left me with nightmares. And I have to say I rarely had problems in my classroom...kids knew I would try to do fun things and was fair...unfortunately it only took a few real "bad apples" to make it difficult and lack of a good administration sure didn't help. Because I could handle & help those with problems I also usually got the rougher students...more than half of many classes were kids that already had probation officers...so sad. Many improved but then again when you go home to chaos it was difficult for them. Oh my I'm going on and on....sorry. I taught middle grades 6-8th grades.


~~~I'm right there with you, Gwen. All you said.....ditto ditto ditto. I have a friend who is 44 days from retirement and just can't wait to get out! I have another who still has 14 years to go...and she is really struggling to figure out how she will make it. It just gets harder and harder and harder.....and there is such a diminshing support system. I fear education really is goin gto hit rock bottom...especially in inner city schools and schools that don't have good funding and enlightened leadership. okay...I need to get off that same soap box! It is heart-breaking to see what is happening in education... :-( I loved teaching! It was so much fun! Not so anymore. okay...off! :|


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Have been skimming last week to try and catch up.
> ...
> 
> Julie the new gansey is beautiful.
> 
> ..
> Hugs to you all!


Thanks Dawn- I have noted on my calender to be thinking positive thoughts for you for Tuesday- Must remember that on Wednesday, do I have that right?


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Seth's cake with the gang.


~~~What a lovely gathering!!! :thumbup: Happy birthday, Seth!


----------



## Spider

Hi pup lover. Again good luck with the interview.
Betty, she is right, how do you keep up that schedule?? What a caring woman you are.
Gagesmom, how many will you have to knit, if anyone can get it done you will. You accomplish so much and your knitting is so nice.
Sam, like you have had a lazy day. Would love to knit but my eyes are so tired from not sleeping, tried reading alittle. Have ironing to do latter. 
So many projects I want to make. I think I tried the square bunny last year and when I stuffed it looked more like a rat. 
Stopped in at one of the knitting shops here in Fargo, N. Dak. Yesterday and they have so many beautiful yarns and so many darling projects made up. Hope to get to some of their open knitting days this fall. 
I got the apt cleaned and all set up with what I have so far. Now to do the lake house and that will take some time and the end of May I am going to run the antique store at the lake again and work at the design store also. So will be busy. So at the house I have wall papering to remove and paint projects and many more things to do.


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> But you are very correct, if we had acted out in school, we'd have gotten it big time at home, but unfortunately there is so little respect anymore, some of the commercials on tv just grates on my nerves, with the kids acting so ill mannered, rude, and disrespectful, and we are supposed to think it's cute. NOT!! Anyway, I'd better get off this box before I fall off, disrespect is something I do not tolerate well, can you tell. :evil:


~~~ditto.....the level of respect is waaaay down. Re tv....is it a wonder that kids don't behave well when they see in shows, in ads, AND in real life...adults behaving very badly? As much as I like to watch tv....I blame it for a lot of our ills these days. That's another soap box...another time, perhaps. :roll: :roll:


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> Ok, so everybody knows that it is Gagesmom that created a topic for sharing whites. It is really lovely. Get out your whites and join in, I did along with Designer:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-181406-1.html
> 
> I just realized that you also have topics for showing other colors. Wow, will have to check those out when things quiet down. You have some great ideas and it looks like other people thought so too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


~~~Thanks for this connection....really enjoyed it!


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> I don't know how your streets fared this winter but the streets in Toledo are a mess - I creep down Detroit avenue so I don't blow a tire - and it is not one of the worst streets. not sure when they are going to get around to fixing them.
> 
> our rivers are full - the tiffin river is totally over it's banks, the ditches are running full from the field runoff - all from the almost two inches of rain we got earlier this week. I have an idea that river road which is a fairly busy road is partially under water. Kathy and I ran into a deteour yesterday - the street was totally under water. not having rain today is a good thing - it will give the rivers time to lower a little.
> 
> ran over bailee's skateboard today - it is a zip stick - need to buy her another one - I thought I had swerved to the left enough but I hadn't. poop
> 
> ~~~Don't take all the guilt....she probably shouldn't have left it where it could get run over....... :| :|


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> Yea for him......I'd rather they be on a straight track with just one other vehicle than out on an oval somewhere---but I know it can still be very dangerous. DH and I just got tickets for Indianapolis 500 -- something we've never been to and had a great opportunity to be able to go so we're going!! Earplugs will be a MUST! We were in Bristol for the Nascar race -- my brother and DH and my sister's DH (they're all fishing buddies, also) went to the race and we girls stayed back at home doing our needle work.


~~~Was that Bristol WI?


----------



## iamsam

I guess I should have said it is for me - I don't make buscuits soften enough to make them quickly - although I do like them - the canned ones will have to do. they really are good. --- sam --- plus - I don't eat them very often.



jheiens said:


> Who says so, Sam?
> 
> We have homemade biscuits at the drop of hat (or a suggestion of what they might be hungry for) by anyone who eats here regularly. That is one of the reasons that I make them with olive or veg. oil. They are fast to do and great tasting, any time.
> 
> In fact, I turned them into spiced scones per Tim's request for breakfast this morning, served with juice, coffee, milk and fresh grapes or banana and yogurt for Tim.
> 
> As for drinking coffee, I haven't had a cup in over 50 years after deciding that I didn't like it. I was grown up and didn't have to drink it if I didn't want to do so.
> 
> I did roast a hen for dinner tonight and baked 2 potatoes and steamed a bit of cabbage. Don and I were the only ones home and this was his last solid food until after a check-up procedure at the VA hospital in Cleveland on Monday afternoon.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

I should add - hope don's report is good - will be sending him lots of positive energy. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Who says so, Sam?
> 
> We have homemade biscuits at the drop of hat (or a suggestion of what they might be hungry for) by anyone who eats here regularly. That is one of the reasons that I make them with olive or veg. oil. They are fast to do and great tasting, any time.
> 
> In fact, I turned them into spiced scones per Tim's request for breakfast this morning, served with juice, coffee, milk and fresh grapes or banana and yogurt for Tim.
> 
> As for drinking coffee, I haven't had a cup in over 50 years after deciding that I didn't like it. I was grown up and didn't have to drink it if I didn't want to do so.
> 
> I did roast a hen for dinner tonight and baked 2 potatoes and steamed a bit of cabbage. Don and I were the only ones home and this was his last solid food until after a check-up procedure at the VA hospital in Cleveland on Monday afternoon.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

that sounds like fun - something I would enjoy - if you ever decide to do it again let me know - I might just join you. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Sam, we were in your neck of the woods today. At 10:30 this morning, DH decided we were going for a ride. We ended up in Deshler to watch trains. Trains were backed up all the way into Indiana for some reason. We sat there from about 12:30 until about 2 with no trains going anywhere, but we could see them. The North Baltimore yard was full, Fostoria was full..... But when they started rolling just after 2, it was train after train, after train! It was a beautiful, if chilly, day out. We are home now, and have to figure out something for dinner.
> 
> Tami


----------



## Bonnie7591

I was wondering has anybody made the crocodile booties?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/two-boot-pattern-for-8

My DIL says she would like them for GD, the pattern is a little pricy & I'm wondering if it is worth the $$.

I think springs is finally here, the water is sure running today& it is beautiful & sunny.


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> I love pellet stoves - that was what I wanted when I first moved here - couldn't convince Heidi so went with a gas "franklin stove". really like what I ended up with but really - a pellet stove is cheap heat. does yours have a thermostat? --- sam


~~~What is a pellet stove?


----------



## iamsam

I wanted to know what was the difference between deep cleaning and spring cleaning? --- sam



martina said:


> That also comes from me.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jheiens said:


> June, I think it goes farther back than this generation of smart-phone-consumed parents. The parents who raised parents of this generation had parents who bought into the ''not warping their personalities'' hogwash of the '60s and '70s who were persuaded to let their children ''express'' themselves however they wanted, regardless with whom they were interacting/speaking. Now we have many parents who not only were never taught to respect anyone else but also never saw most adults they've been around showing much, if any, respect to anyone else.
> 
> How can they know or show respect for themselves or others when they've never seen it lived in front of them? Even Tim had to have respect shown to him and then required of him before he could make it a part of his life. Many elderly would look at his walker, assume mental retardation, and not expect courtesy or safety from him--"Oh, that's all right if he's not paying attention to where he goes with those wheels."
> 
> "No, it's not! He isn't allowed to run over my feet. Why should he run over yours?"
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Bonnie7591 said:


> Scary news about the wild weather in the south. It seems many homes there don't have basements, at least here we have a basement. We do get the occasional tornado but not until much later in the year, thankfully nothing aright at out place although several big trees were knocked down at the lake 12 miles from us a couple of years ago & one of the nurses I worked with lots her house about 10 yrs ago. I hope everyone stays safe.
> 
> Teaching can certainly be a challenge thes days, I would not want to be a teacher but that said some of the ones in our school have been there too long. It seems in small towns if there was one problem child in the family the ones who come later get tarred with the same brush regardless of their behavior. I have a problem with that attitude. I also think people should do more than " time-out", I don't believe anyone should be abused but also a good whack on the butt never hurt anyone & sometimes gets the point across. We saw a child raising he'll in a line up at Walmart, screaming, swearing & generally being a total brat, his mom said, don't make me count, he just carried on. My husband said, ooh, I'm scared,the kid need a whack on the butt but the mom would probably be sent to jail
> I think there would be fewer delinquents if there was a little more discipline. OK, off the soap box


~~~as a teacher...not allowed to touch a child. 
could lose your job if you did...no matter what the kid had done.


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Dawn- I have noted on my calender to be thinking positive thoughts for you for Tuesday- Must remember that on Wednesday, do I have that right?


Yes thats correct Julie thanks!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

No -- Bristol, TN ---big NASCAR competition. While driving to my brother's house, we came across many campers, trucks, cars, and motorhomes with "Bristol or Bust"!! Written all over them.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Was that Bristol WI?


----------



## Bonnie7591

cmaliza said:


> ~~~as a teacher...not allowed to touch a child.
> could lose your job if you did...no matter what the kid had done.


I know teachers can't touch a child, I meant as a parent sometimes a whack on the butt is needed. I don't believe anyone should be abused but as Joy said people need to be taught & sometimes it takes more than timeout.


----------



## pammie1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was wondering has anybody made the crocodile booties?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/two-boot-pattern-for-8
> 
> My DIL says she would like them for GD, the pattern is a little pricy & I'm wondering if it is worth the $$.
> 
> I think springs is finally here, the water is sure running today& it is beautiful & sunny.


Those are really cute, but I don't crochet well enough to make them. Can DIL buy the pattern or split the cost? That would help justify the expense!


----------



## RookieRetiree

They are cute -- I've seen YouTube tutorials on how to do the crocodile stitch so you may be able to adapt one of your current patterns with the stitch without buying the pattern.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crocodile-stitch-baby-booties

Here's a free pattern using the stitch - you might be able to add a couple more rows of the crocodile tears to match the other ones. There's another pattern for 1/2 the price....just type in "crocodile" to see all of them and click on free to see if there are any others that will work.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I was wondering has anybody made the crocodile booties?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/two-boot-pattern-for-8
> 
> My DIL says she would like them for GD, the pattern is a little pricy & I'm wondering if it is worth the $$.
> 
> I think springs is finally here, the water is sure running today& it is beautiful & sunny.


----------



## pammie1234

cmaliza said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how your streets fared this winter but the streets in Toledo are a mess - I creep down Detroit avenue so I don't blow a tire - and it is not one of the worst streets. not sure when they are going to get around to fixing them.
> 
> I hit a pothole while driving home yesterday. I was afraid it would blow the tire or damage it, but we drove on. I hope it is not flat when I go to school tomorrow!
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

I was amused - you could definitely tell it was one of the earlier ktp's - only 70 pages. would you post the directions again for making them darowil - please. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I found them where Julie said, page 1 &photo pg2, very cute.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-113612-1.html


----------



## iamsam

that looks good enough to eat. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Spent morning making my very first lot of honey, oats & goats milk soap. Put some beeswax in it as well. Then went to Bookfest and found 2 great puzzles.


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> GENERAL SUMMARY
> Responsible for completing the financial clearance process within Patient Access Services (PAS) and creating the first impression of OSFs services to patients and families and other external customers. Must be able to articulate information in a manner that patients, guarantors and family members know what to expect and have an understanding of their financial responsibilities.
> 
> The Patient Access Representative I may be responsible for:
> Pre-registration/Registration
> Scheduling and Transcribing
> Financial Clearance:
> Insurance and benefits verification
> Certification
> Referral management
> Patient liability collections
> Medical necessity check
> Interviewing patients and guarantors to obtain information to screen for financial counseling, verifying eligibility and corresponding benefit levels, coordinating referrals and obtaining treatment authorizations.
> Pre-Service and Point of Service Collection
> 
> This position impacts the clinical and financial risk to the organization when collecting and documenting information on behalf of the patient
> 
> This is the job description of the position I will interview for. Sorry its so long was easiest way to explain. I miss working with people and this will give me contact with co-workers and clients/patients as well as a variety of tasks to do, most of which I do now just fir a legal office not medical. There are two positions available one 36 hours a week the other is 15-20 a week would take either to get in the door.
> 
> Happy birthday to Seth!! DH and DGS are a week apart just easier this way. Shirley love your new sweater think this is my favorite.
> 
> Long day, DGS stuck his hand down in the cushions of the rocker/recliner and somehow got his fingers caught between two pieces of metal. He stayed calm thankfully and his dad held the cushions down while i slowly pushed and pulled his hand free, my heart was pounding I was soooo scared. He had a great time though, every time someone came in he would look at their package and say "what do you have there?" And just get amazed and excited when told it was for him. Im exhausted headed to bed early, hopefully will stay caught up this week.
> 
> Kaye & Jeanette my dad fishes religiously it is his passion he catches and releases and keeps to eat. Has a place in Southern Illinois and now a place in Florida both on lakes just so he can fish all year round since he retired.
> 
> Love n hugs


~~~Fingers crossed for a postive interview! When is it?
Does the law firm know you are hunting? OR...have you already left? Leave time for the mini Chicago yarn crawl...which is when?
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

pammie1234 said:


> She couldn't handle the sick children either. She is too affected by her emotions. I think she'll be ok. Just needs a break.


~~~Maybe she needs a mentor to share classroom issues with and help in developing strategies for dealing with them. Is there no one around? She could pm me if she would like....it sometimes helps to just chat and share ideas.
I'm willing to listen.
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Angelyaya5 said:


> Got the sweetest phone call from my DGD tonight....Grammy can I sleep over, I miss you. I would never refuse her, she's 12 now, how many more years before she's too busy with friends and activities. They're only this age once.Love that child!


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: Treasure every moment. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

darowil - how big a square do you knit? --- sam



darowil said:


> Thanks Julie, no wonder I couldn't find them under my topics! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-113612-1.html p1, 2 (photos), 22.
> Page 22 is the construction so rather important.
> I've added it to my pattern so next time I can find the link and pages easily.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> It affects me so badly, I drink only herbal brews these days- I adore coffee- but the effect it has on me is drastic!


~~~I'm with you...can't drink coffee...or drink Coke. Love 'em both, but alas..... :-(


----------



## iamsam

I do agree with you sugarsugar - I think they even know why it went down - I don't think they really want to find it - for the longest time I thought it had landed on dry land somewhere and I still think so - do I trust the government - not at all. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Mmm., they are a bit hopeful but not ready to confirm anything yet. I think there has been something very secretive going on about it all. I hope the truth comes out one day. Terrible. We should know a bit more tomorrow I think.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Yes thats correct Julie thanks!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend, where it is -2.7c/27f at 7:16 am. The birds have been singing it sounds wonderful.
> 
> Coffee today shared from a friend earlier this week and one fro the night owls. :wink:
> 
> Soothing healing energy to those in need. Happy hugs for everyone, take one and pass it along. Have a groovy day :-D :-D


~~~Love the 3rd picture! Thanks for the smile!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I use 2 cups flour for myself, 3 if I am making them for two people.
> 
> 1 1/2 teaspoons Baking powder for each cup of flour
> 
> pepper to taste (cayenne is great)
> 
> (salt is unnecessary because there is enough in the cheese)
> 
> two tablespoons milk powder to each cup flour
> 
> Sift the above and grate in at least a cup of cheese stir to distribute, then add enough water to give a soft consistency- I prefer really soft, dump onto baking paper, shape into a rectangle, cut into smaller rectangles with a floured knife, Bake at 200C (410F) (this will vary with your oven) for 12 minutes or until just golden. I usually break one off to ensure the mix has cooked through- I guess my oven is not that reliable!
> If they don't get eaten straight away, they are very good toasted and spread with a little butter.
> I try to use a sharp cheese- even Parmesan when I have it.


How much liquid do you use since you mentioned milk POWDER?
And, thanks,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm with you...can't drink coffee...or drink Coke. Love 'em both, but alas..... :-(


 :thumbdown:


----------



## iamsam

what a great way to "sin" siouxann - one has to do in once in a while. --- sam



siouxann said:


> Oh my. I have just awakened from a food coma. We went to an All You Can Eat BBQ and Blue Grass event yesterday. There was soooo much food and I tried to sample some of everything. Lots of forms of pork and chicken, pulled, sliced, minced, with sauce and without. Carolina style and a sweet style sauce to add. Salads, vegetable sides, corn nibbles (must find that receipt!) something called pig tails which they assured us did not contain a single tail of a pig! All you wanted, and the whole feast and music was only $11.95 per person. Im not a fan of Blue Grass music, but this group was not too bad. I paid for my feeding frenzy this morning when I got on the scale.
> Time to get ready for church (and pay penance for gluttony). Til later


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> How much liquid do you use since you mentioned milk POWDER?
> And, thanks,
> Junek


It is about a cup of water to the 2 cup amount- but it will be a bit of trial and error- a lot depends on how much water your flour will absorb- you don't want it so sloppy that you can't shape them- I never roll and cut them- don't like the result of the twice handled 
dough. Also no reason at all why you should not use milk, or butter milk- the Welsh use sour milk.


----------



## flyty1n

thewren said:


> I do agree with you sugarsugar - I think they even know why it went down - I don't think they really want to find it - for the longest time I thought it had landed on dry land somewhere and I still think so - do I trust the government - not at all. --- sam


My feelings exactly Sam. 
As to children's misbehavior, I deal with children a lot and find that they often mimic the behavior that is modeled for them by their parents. We recently had a child with the filthiest language I've ever heard on a 3 year old. No surprise though, for I overheard his mother talking on her cell phone using the same filthy language. I think that carrying him back to the OR room to anesthetize him was probably the first time in his life that he'd ever had to do something he didn't want to do, and had to do anyway.


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> My feelings exactly Sam.
> As to children's misbehavior, I deal with children a lot and find that they often mimic the behavior that is modeled for them by their parents. We recently had a child with the filthiest language I've ever heard on a 3 year old. No surprise though, for I overheard his mother talking on her cell phone using the same filthy language. I think that carrying him back to the OR room to anesthetize him was probably the first time in his life that he'd ever had to do something he didn't want to do, and had to do anyway.


What hope do they have in that instance?


----------



## martina

Aran, glad you had a good meeting with your friends, it sounds a very nice place .


----------



## iamsam

i'm trying to decide it that was a sheep or an angora goat purplefi. good to have you back safe and sound. how much purple yarn did you buy at the yarn shop you found? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. I am back from my holiday in Devon with the family. We have had a great time and have spent today tidying up the house and garden.
> 
> I found a fantastic yarn shop on the edge of Dartmoor and lots of beautiful places to visit.
> 
> I am way behind with what everyone is up to so I will just send you all big hugs from Camberley and of course some photos....


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> OOh, that looks good, at first I thought it was a dessert.


~~~me, too! :XD: :XD: Something yummy caramel, right?


----------



## darowil

siouxann said:


> Oh my. I have just awakened from a food coma. We went to an All You Can Eat BBQ and Blue Grass event yesterday. There was soooo much food and I tried to sample some of everything. Lots of forms of pork and chicken, pulled, sliced, minced, with sauce and without. Carolina style and a sweet style sauce to add. Salads, vegetable sides, corn nibbles (must find that receipt!) something called pig tails which they assured us did not contain a single tail of a pig! All you wanted, and the whole feast and music was only $11.95 per person. Im not a fan of Blue Grass music, but this group was not too bad. I paid for my feeding frenzy this morning when I got on the scale.
> Time to get ready for church (and pay penance for gluttony). Til later


Sounds a good day- lots of lovley food. I have realised that weighing myself after a day of huge eating is not a good guid so weigh the next day instead- that seems to be more accurate as to how much damage I really did.


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. I am back from my holiday in Devon with the family. We have had a great time and have spent today tidying up the house and garden.
> 
> I found a fantastic yarn shop on the edge of Dartmoor and lots of beautiful places to visit.
> 
> I am way behind with what everyone is up to so I will just send you all big hugs from Camberley and of course some photos....


~~~Love each photo, as usual! Thanks!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> It is about a cup of water to the 2 cup amount- but it will be a bit of trial and error- a lot depends on how much water your flour will absorb- you don't want it so sloppy that you can't shape them- I never roll and cut them- don't like the result of the twice handled
> dough. Also no reason at all why you should not use milk, or butter milk- the Welsh use sour milk.


Thanks, Julie....and I never rolled out biscuits (scones) either. I made them like my mother did. Just grabbed a ball of dough and shaped it with my hands. I could make a 'mean biscuit'. It was my home economics project one 6 week period. I made biscuits every night. You really learn when you do anything that often!!LOL!
Junek


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> I've never met an angora goat, but I'm sure I'll be smitten when I do. I adored the caramel colored alpacas.


~~~She is SO cute!!!! Such a delightful face! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

glad you had a good days with the Friends - it is good to have connections like that. --- sam



Aran said:


> It's a beautiful day here in Ohio. I think that Spring might finally be here. The red winged blackbirds have returned to our pond. I love watching them. The daffodils have finally started to poke up out of the ground. We had a good frost this morning, so it's not all that warm yet, but we'll get there.
> 
> Shirley, LOVE the sweater.
> 
> I went to Red Cedar Friends in Lansing, MI for a Quaker meeting yesterday & was mightily impressed with their meeting house. It was built on the site of an old gas station. Because the ground still has a lot of pollution in it, they've planted native plants which will eventually clean the soil. They built a Leeds Silver certified building, which meant that it's very environmentally friendly. The building is very plain with lots of windows & natural light & painted in warm colors on the outside. The acoustics weren't very good, but the space itself was very warm & inviting. The Red Cedar folks provided excellent food which took into account all the dietary needs of folks so I had no problems eating & my friends who have to be gluten free had no problems, either. Worship was powerful. It was great to see some of my Friends again.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good evening from Great Bend, sorry I have not been MIA today. I was catching up with a friend I haven't heard from in a while, sort of lost track of time.
Will try to catch up tomorrow. I did notice that Purple is back from holiday, welcome back. I trust you had a good time.


----------



## iamsam

can you give me the url again please. thanks --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is in the Te Party that I started on 28 September, from Auckland New Zealand, 2012- pages 1 and 2 and 22 , Sam!


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> Going on 4pm here and it is a gorgeous sunny day out. Have the windows open to let in some fresh air. Was out with a friend after work for a bit, but I am home and caught up now. I am going to start knitting some bunnies (that hold the Cadbury eggs). I would really like to make one for each of the kids in Gages class. See if I can pull it off. Check in later on.


~~~Do you have a pattern that you can share?


----------



## iamsam

carol - here are pellet stoves. --- sam

http://www.bestpelletstoves.com/

here are the pellets

http://www.lowes.com/pd_87059-62268-777_4294934542__

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pellet_stove



cmaliza said:


> ~~~What is a pellet stove?


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> LOL Still laughing about weighing $905. Morning Dear. :thumbup:


I thought that was cute and I know someone that would have made that mistake.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> can you give me the url again please. thanks --- sam


Tea Party 28th September, from Auckland, New Zealand, 2012

pages 1,2 &22


----------



## iamsam

found the directions - thanks darowil. --- sam



thewren said:


> darowil - how big a square do you knit? --- sam


----------



## iamsam

I found it Julie - thanks. sam



thewren said:


> can you give me the url again please. thanks --- sam


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> I wanted to know what was the difference between deep cleaning and spring cleaning? --- sam


~~~I wondered that, too.


----------



## cmaliza

Bonnie7591 said:


> I know teachers can't touch a child, I meant as a parent sometimes a whack on the butt is needed. I don't believe anyone should be abused but as Joy said people need to be taught & sometimes it takes more than timeout.


~~~we explained to our kids....we put them on the stairs (no toys as they might find in their rooms)...and explained they were bing removed from people until their behavior made them acceptable to be with others. Our sassy son...would misbehave, then put himself on the stairs! ohhh dear.....such a trial! He is now a fabulaous 32 y/o....very caring, generous, and successful!


----------



## flyty1n

cmaliza said:


> ~~~we explained to our kids....we put them on the stairs (no toys as they might find in their rooms)...and explained they were bing removed from people until their behavior made them acceptable to be with others. Our sassy son...would misbehave, then put himself on the stairs! ohhh dear.....such a trial! He is now a fabulaous 32 y/o....very caring, generous, and successful!


So good you did this. If more parents were more like you, we'd have less problems. It has been interesting to me that misbehavior is very uncommon among our Hispanic population. I tend to think that they have a different child raising perspective.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> What hope do they have in that instance?


~~~exactly....but teachers are still accountable for their behavior.


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> carol - here are pellet stoves. --- sam
> 
> http://www.bestpelletstoves.com/
> 
> here are the pellets
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_87059-62268-777_4294934542__
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pellet_stove


~~~Can pellets be used in a regular fireplace? How do you light them? This is all new stuff to me.


----------



## jheiens

ARAN--glad you not only had the time to get to this Meeting but also that you really enjoyed it.

SAM--Is Fred making any progress toward healing and recovery?

DAWN--Good luck on the upcoming job interview. 

CAROL--Tv would have less effect on children's behaviors and attitudes if parents exerted more of their own responsibilities in parenting their own children; if we all stopped to realize that (1) most of us are simply NOT that important in the grand scheme of Life, and (2) the rest of the world truly doesn't give one iota just how important we think we are--or our children, either. JMHO

TAMI--You're welcome re the biscuit recipe. Hope you can use and enjoy it.

Don is in the midst of the prepping for the colonoscopy tomorrow. Needless to say, he is not thrilled with the process! (grin) Some days what goes around, comes around is all I can say. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza

flyty1n said:


> So good you did this. If more parents were more like you, we'd have less problems. It has been interesting to me that misbehavior is very uncommon among our Hispanic population. I tend to think that they have a different child raising perspective.


~~~There is a broad range in "Hispanic"....I have observed in general...and that is a raging generalization! some differences among the various countries (Mexican, Puerto Rican, Columbian, Guatemalan, Argentine, etc. etc.).


----------



## martina

My husband once sent our youngest age 4 up to his room for being cheeky and called him down about 10 minutes later , " No thank you Daddy, I am reading my book" was the reply. My husband had forgotten that the boys both learnt to read at that age. He remembered from then on. It was sit on the stairs or landing after that.


----------



## flyty1n

cmaliza said:


> ~~~There is a broad range in "Hispanic"....I have observed in general...and that is a raging generalization! some differences among the various countries (Mexican, Puerto Rican, Columbian, Guatemalan, Argentine, etc. etc.).


 I am sure that that is a "raging" generalization, and I am speaking only of the large quantity, mostly of Mexico origin, children with which I deal on a daily basis. These children, if not mentally or developmentally delayed, do what their parents tell them for the most part.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

I want to give every body who is have a birthday, Happy Birthday! We had a bit of bad weather recently that broke the mango tree my daughter had bought and planted, broke it off at ground level . Rain and wind , the wind gust were really bad that day. School called my section coordinator and asked that I close my gate at the school at 8:05 am from now on. That means my time on crossing duty has been changed for the mornings. I now have to be out on duty at 6:45 instead of 6:55 am and get off at 8:05 instead of 8:15. There are several students that will drag themselves in to school after 8:00 am so now when they get there after 8:05 they will have to walk down the street and around the curve to the school and go to the office before going to class.
Have been working on Stevieland's Kimani shawl that I am going to donate to my daylily convention auction in June. I am about to start chart 4. I am using Knitpicks Swish DK Superwash 100% merino wool in the color White. I chose white so it would go with anything the lucky lady who will win it may wear.
I got sick over spring break and am just now feeling like I am 100 % better than I was over spring break. I didn't go to the meet up the central FL KP members were having over in Orlando because I didn't want to give it to any one else.
In a few days my oldest son will be going over to Orlando to get back on the transplant program that his Dr. wants him on . It involves several classes he has to take to relearn things about the transplant procedures that may have changed since 2000 when he received his first transplant. In Sept. 2013 he got sick after a customer's child coughed in his face at work. It was an upper respiratory infection and him being sick was enough to set off the rejection of the kidney. So he goes down that road again.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> can you give me the url again please. thanks --- sam


Sam I searched under my topics- you can find it using my avatar remembering the date 28th September 2012


----------



## Spider

What are you doing Julie??? We just a little spring rain come down , it would be nice to have a good warm spring rain to clean things off. We have had a lot of dirt blow around lately.
Think I have got all caught up with you guys. Hope all have a week that is not full of fires, health issues or storms. Just good news and peace to all.


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> My husband once sent our youngest age 4 up to his room for being cheeky and called him down about 10 minutes later , " No thank you Daddy, I am reading my book" was the reply. My husband had forgotten that the boys both learnt to read at that age. He remembered from then on. It was sit on the stairs or landing after that.


I was very careful to not send my children to their rooms as punishment. When I was young I babysat kids that were always set to their rooms, it resulted in them not wanting to go to bed at night as they were not misbehaving. MIne stood in the corner or sat on the stairs. LIke your son they all read at an early age.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I thought that was cute and I know someone that would have made that mistake.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Yeah ME!


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> can you give me the url again please. thanks --- sam


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-113612-1.html
Page 1,2& 19
Sam, I should have waited as I se this was already answered.


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> What are you doing Julie??? We just a little spring rain come down , it would be nice to have a good warm spring rain to clean things off. We have had a lot of dirt blow around lately.
> Think I have got all caught up with you guys. Hope all have a week that is not full of fires, health issues or storms. Just good news and peace to all.


Working on guernsey #2 tomorrow will be busy because I want to get some yarn for the third, and hopefully smaller one- I need to get quickly up to the shoulder strap, so that I have ironed out the problems I encountered first time round- I probably will soon take another nana nap- I have by no means adjusted yet to the time change- wish I had Sam's ability to sleep!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I was very careful to not send my children to their rooms as punishment. When I was young I babysat kids that were always set to their rooms, it resulted in them not wanting to go to bed at night as they were not misbehaving. MIne stood in the corner or sat on the stairs. LIke your son they all read at an early age.


Worked that one out pretty quickly- we used the sitting room as our 'time out ' space- so they did have books, records etc, to do something with while they cooled down- Bronwen only once ever needed 'time out' for some long forgotten misdemeanour. Bit different with big Sis- but all in all it worked- it is hard when you have to be the disciplinarian through the week and the father plays 'sugar daddy' at the weekends.


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> I was very careful to not send my children to their rooms as punishment. When I was young I babysat kids that were always set to their rooms, it resulted in them not wanting to go to bed at night as they were not misbehaving. MIne stood in the corner or sat on the stairs. LIke your son they all read at an early age.


I sent my oldest to his room a few times but it ended up being me who was punished as he emptied his dresser so after that it was either a chair in the kitchen or a swat on the butt, then the chair. He was not an easy child.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Yeah ME!


 :-D :-D my sis likely would have at one point and possibly my cousin still would.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Worked that one out pretty quickly- we used the sitting room as our 'time out ' space- so they did have books, records etc, to do something with while they cooled down- Bronwen only once ever needed 'time out' for some long forgotten misdemeanour. Bit different with big Sis- but all in all it worked- it is hard when you have to be the disciplinarian through the week and the father plays 'sugar daddy' at the weekends.


OH yes it doesn't seem fair when you are the one doing the disciplining, many time I wanted to be the nice parent. Writing lines worked best with some of the grandsons.


----------



## Bonnie7591

pammie1234 said:


> Those are really cute, but I don't crochet well enough to make them. Can DIL buy the pattern or split the cost? That would help justify the expense!


It wasn't so much the cost but I wondered if it was difficult, sometimes I buy a pattern, then cannot master it. I like to read through a pattern before I decide to make it.
I will check out the free one first.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> that sounds like fun - something I would enjoy - if you ever decide to do it again let me know - I might just join you. --- sam


I can do that Sam! We go as often as possible, but we are about 2 hours east of Deshler.

Tami


----------



## gagesmom

made this up tonight....

was from a pattern submitted march 25th
caption for post was.....cute bunny-mini basket?
user-Caro that's me.

I used a bigger needle just to see what size of egg would fit in it. I want to use the plastic eggs that open and you can stash Easter treats in them. I do hope to make one for each of the kids in Gages class.


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> I sent my oldest to his room a few times but it ended up being me who was punished as he emptied his dresser so after that it was either a chair in the kitchen or a swat on the butt, then the chair. He was not an easy child.


I had that happen a few times, they cleaned it up not me. I didn't make the mess nor was I the one in time out. Even at the young age of three Grant learned if he made a mess because he was in trouble. It was him cleaning it up. With Seth I have to take his step stool and put it in time out, works better than putting Seth in time out. He seems to respond better to that, he doesn't mind sitting in the corner or at the table.


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> made this up tonight....
> 
> Those are so very cute. hmmm bet the grandchildren would love those


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> It wasn't so much the cost but I wondered if it was difficult, sometimes I buy a pattern, then cannot master it. I like to read through a pattern before I decide to make it.
> I will check out the free one first.


the stitch isn't that bad to learn, it zips right along once you get it. I think the pattern is worth it, i have it but have not had a chance to make them yet.


----------



## tami_ohio

DaylilyDawn said:


> I got sick over spring break and am just now feeling like I am 100 % better than I was over spring break. I didn't go to the meet up the central FL KP members were having over in Orlando because I didn't want to give it to any one else.
> In a few days my oldest son will be going over to Orlando to get back on the transplant program that his Dr. wants him on . It involves several classes he has to take to relearn things about the transplant procedures that may have changed since 2000 when he received his first transplant. In Sept. 2013 he got sick after a customer's child coughed in his face at work. It was an upper respiratory infection and him being sick was enough to set off the rejection of the kidney. So he goes down that road again.


Glad you are feeling better. Sending prayers for your DS


----------



## Angelyaya5

Aran,sounds like you had a great day and happy you reconnected with friends. Like the fact you stated about plantings and that they'll clean the soil. Learned something new. Very Impressive. Have a great week, Aran. Don't work too hard.

I went to Red Cedar Friends in Lansing, MI for a Quaker meeting yesterday & was mightily impressed with their meeting house. It was built on the site of an old gas station. Because the ground still has a lot of pollution in it, they've planted native plants which will eventually clean the soil. They built a Leeds Silver certified building, which meant that it's very environmentally friendly. The building is very plain with lots of windows & natural light & painted in warm colors on the outside. The acoustics weren't very good, but the space itself was very warm & inviting. The Red Cedar folks provided excellent food which took into account all the dietary needs of folks so I had no problems eating & my friends who have to be gluten free had no problems, either. Worship was powerful. It was great to see some of my Friends again.[/quote]


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> the stitch isn't that bad to learn, it zips right along once you get it. I think the pattern is worth it, i have it but have not had a chance to make them yet.


Thanks, I guess I will go ahead & buy it & try to make them for Easter. I am sure I can crochet, I do that left handed, I knit right handed & don't think I should be doing that yet.


----------



## gagesmom

Spider-including Gage and the teacher there are 25.
:shock: :-o what have I gotten myself into. lol.

cmaliza-posted all the info for them on page 31.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Just a short drop in to say hello to everybody. House is finally looking good again and ready for company. Takes me a long time to do things but I'm getting there. Have not done any knitting for about 3 or 4 weeks but it is good for the thumbs to get a rest. Lazy day today and when I was up I was cleaning and then back to rest. Should have an easy day tomorrow when the company gets here. We will go out to eat tomorrow night and then the next day the husband will go with DH to school and his wife and I will hang out and maybe do something. She is an artist, so perhaps the art museum would be fun, although not quite the scale I'm sure the have in Cleveland where they live.

Dawn...Hope the interview goes well.

Ohio Joy...Here's hoping for a good report for DH.

Daylilydawn...Sounds hopeful that son is in lessons for transplant. Hope he gets one soon and does even better than expected. 

Gagesmom...Those little bunnies are cute.

Bonnie...Love those booties. Great pattern.

Aran...How nice that you enjoyed your meeting so much. Sounds like such a great group of people. DH has a student that is a Quaker and he and his wife took us out to dinner. Such a beautiful lovely couple. Both interested in helping people. She is a counselor for troubled children, her mother a very well-known teaching nurse who travels throughout the world, and her DH was going to be a doctor but changed to music. Still working his way through school by working at the hospital. Nice that they are planting native plants to clean the pollution up.


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, I guess I will go ahead & buy it & try to make them for Easter. I am sure I can crochet, I do that left handed, I knit right handed & don't think I should be doing that yet.


I had planned on making them right up but life had other plans for me. I will get to them soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591

DaylilyDawn, I hope your son gets his new transplant soon & all goes well. Glad you are feeling better.
Ohio Joy, good luck to Don with his procedure, the preparation is quite nasty, we used to tell people to plan to stay within a few feet of a bathroom when doing that.

Melody, cute bunny
Well, time to get off & do something constructive


----------



## NanaCaren

Good night folks been a long day for me. Races friends, company and up early today and again tomorrow. 
Pleasant dreams and hugs to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Night Caren...Time for me to sign off too. Night all.


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, I guess I will go ahead & buy it & try to make them for Easter. I am sure I can crochet, I do that left handed, I knit right handed & don't think I should be doing that yet.


I crochet left handed and knit right handed too. I sat and faced my grandmother when I learned to crochet. couldn't work it with my right hand as I am very lefthanded. Never has been that much of a problem. I just learned the stitches the same way a right handed person does and I end up with a mirror image. Didn't realize my crochet was different until a few years ago.


----------



## iamsam

you light them with a match - you could use them in a fireplace but it would be fairly expensive - in a pellet stove only a couple burn at a time - the auger feeds the pellets into the little bowl - they burn quite slowly - and completely - very little ash - but they burn hot. they really are not made to burn in a fireplace. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Can pellets be used in a regular fireplace? How do you light them? This is all new stuff to me.


----------



## gagesmom

I think I am off too, have too work tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam

positive healing energy surrounding your oldest son - praying that a doner will soon be found. --- sam



DaylilyDawn said:


> I want to give every body who is have a birthday, Happy Birthday! We had a bit of bad weather recently that broke the mango tree my daughter had bought and planted, broke it off at ground level . Rain and wind , the wind gust were really bad that day. School called my section coordinator and asked that I close my gate at the school at 8:05 am from now on. That means my time on crossing duty has been changed for the mornings. I now have to be out on duty at 6:45 instead of 6:55 am and get off at 8:05 instead of 8:15. There are several students that will drag themselves in to school after 8:00 am so now when they get there after 8:05 they will have to walk down the street and around the curve to the school and go to the office before going to class.
> Have been working on Stevieland's Kimani shawl that I am going to donate to my daylily convention auction in June. I am about to start chart 4. I am using Knitpicks Swish DK Superwash 100% merino wool in the color White. I chose white so it would go with anything the lucky lady who will win it may wear.
> I got sick over spring break and am just now feeling like I am 100 % better than I was over spring break. I didn't go to the meet up the central FL KP members were having over in Orlando because I didn't want to give it to any one else.
> In a few days my oldest son will be going over to Orlando to get back on the transplant program that his Dr. wants him on . It involves several classes he has to take to relearn things about the transplant procedures that may have changed since 2000 when he received his first transplant. In Sept. 2013 he got sick after a customer's child coughed in his face at work. It was an upper respiratory infection and him being sick was enough to set off the rejection of the kidney. So he goes down that road again.


----------



## Angelyaya5

Nite my KTP family. Hugs to all, and will now hold up all who need prayer before going to sleep. See you all at the breakfast table with a hot cuppa and maybe one of Julie's biscuits.
Blessings,
Jodi


----------



## jheiens

Thanks for the good wishes for Don. He is, indeed, staying very close to the upstairs bathroom so that he doesn't block Tim from the one on the first floor nearest to his room. Don hasn't even been to the first floor since he started the process. That is one way to avoid the dinner table when you're the one fasting.

I made chicken salad with apples, walnuts, and grapes from the hen I roasted for last night's dinner and made chips from some flour tortillas I bought at Sam's Club, a light green salad and leftover angel food cake with strawberries for those interested. (That was Tim, of course.)

Will knit for a few more minutes and then I'm off to bed. Must get a protime blood draw for PCP before heading to Cleveland about mid-day. 

Have a good night and day; I''l be in touch when we get back if not before.

Ohio Joy


----------



## DaylilyDawn

I will let everyone know what he finds out . The first transplant came less than a year after he had been placed on the transplant list.His donor was a young man of around the same age as my son was at that time. The circumstances of the way he died was he either fell asleep at the wheel or was clipped by a truck that changed lanes ahead of him. MY nephew Derek was behind the donor and saw his car go off the overpass on I 4 at Highway 98 here in Lakeland. My neighbor's daughter was the X-ray tech at the hospital where he was taken and she was the one who checked the organs to see if they were in good condition for transplants. So if things work out we may never know that person.


----------



## tami_ohio

Good night everyone. You are all in my prayers.

Tami


----------



## pammie1234

DaylilyDawn said:


> I will let everyone know what he finds out . The first transplant came less than a year after he had been placed on the transplant list.His donor was a young man of around the same age as my son was at that time. The circumstances of the way he died was he either fell asleep at the wheel or was clipped by a truck that changed lanes ahead of him. MY nephew Derek was behind the donor and saw his car go off the overpass on I 4 at Highway 98 here in Lakeland. My neighbor's daughter was the X-ray tech at the hospital where he was taken and she was the one who checked the organs to see if they were in good condition for transplants. So if things work out we may never know that person.


Sending prayers for your son, as well as for the donor's family. I'm sure that is hard to do, but what a wonderful gift to give to a person in need. I hope that the process moves swiftly so that your son will not have a long wait.


----------



## Spider

You will be as busy as a bunny, but you will do it and they will be the cutest bunnies. Make sure you take a picture when they are done.


----------



## kehinkle

Hi all,

Had a busy day today. Well, afternoon anyway. Knitted most of the morning and was planning on doing my taxes at DD1's in the afternoon. She called and said they were going to Ft Wayne to bowl and wanted to know if I wanted to go along. It ended up that all (everyone who lives in the area) my family went. Everyone had a good time bowling, playing laser tag and arcade games. The little ones did well for a long afternoon. We ate there too and the food was reasonable prices and very good. We got home after 9p.m. It was a fun day having them all together. I started a baby hat on the way and worked on it as I didn't feel up to bowling and I don't play arcade games. It was great having them all together. Only one missing was my DS and his family.

Speaking of them, my youngest DGD called me yesterday. She's 7 and told her sassy she wanted to call me. Momma showed her how to find my name in the house phone. I talked to her and my youngest DGS. Since she knows how to find my number, I will expect other calls from her.

Healing thoughts to all who need them. I said a prayer for each as I read them.

Cute bunny, Melody. I've been thinking about making some for Easter, too. I did buy Easter books for the DGGSs today. 

Need to throw my clothes in the dryer and then get to bed. Have to do taxes tomorrow! 

See you all later. Take care,

Kathy


----------



## RookieRetiree

Carol---working on the first week-end in May -- I'll put particulars out after they're for sure.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Fingers crossed for a postive interview! When is it?
> Does the law firm know you are hunting? OR...have you already left? Leave time for the mini Chicago yarn crawl...which is when?
> Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> OH yes it doesn't seem fair when you are the one doing the disciplining, many time I wanted to be the nice parent. Writing lines worked best with some of the grandsons.


IMHO someone has to set the boundaries- although we toilet trained and other things a lot younger than seems to happen with the current young generation!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> I use an ounce of butter fridge cold- and grate it on the cheese grater- makes cutting it in a breeze! But I seldom make a sweet scone now, not having Fale at home- I make a cheese scone, without any other added fat- works well. (For scone read Biscuit in America)


Try adding a pinch or two of Paprika to your cheese scone. Beautiful with just butter on. Yumm.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> I started the Lace Party this week- so that has taken quite a bit of my time! Yesterday was church- and we changed our clocks on Saturday night so it feels a lot further in to the day than what my computer is telling me!


Saw you had done that. And I can assure everyone that it really was a block of soap in the mould, _not a dessert._ I have now removed it and cut it into 10 cakes and it is now in a small box drying for the month. Will put up another photo when ready to use.


----------



## PurpleFi

Pup lover said:


> Llamas spit not sure about alpacas.
> 
> Hugs to you all!


Hi Pup Lover,

Alpacas do not spit unless they are stressed and think you are going to attack them, these alpacas were really tame and gentle.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a damp Surrey. WI KnitWIts are here this morning and then the family are coming into town to go to the dentist and then here for lunch.

Dending healing vibes and hugs to all.

Photos for Monday.....


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> i'm trying to decide it that was a sheep or an angora goat purplefi. good to have you back safe and sound. how much purple yarn did you buy at the yarn shop you found? --- sam


About this much (-------------------------------) and more! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> I did laugh Friday night when I said Maple Syrup comes in different grades. Vicky simply said its amazing what you learn from Knitting Paradise- and I hadn't even said where I heard it!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness Betty I get tired just reading all you've done and plan to do. Please take time for yourself too. Still keeping your DDs in my prayers along with DH.


Ditto... take care


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. I am back from my holiday in Devon with the family. We have had a great time and have spent today tidying up the house and garden.
> 
> I found a fantastic yarn shop on the edge of Dartmoor and lots of beautiful places to visit.
> 
> I am way behind with what everyone is up to so I will just send you all big hugs from Camberley and of course some photos....


Welcome back- it is a gorgeous looking alpaca do see why you wanted to bring it home- but it really wouldn't have fitted into your bag. Lovely looking grands as well.


----------



## busyworkerbee

flyty1n said:


> So good you did this. If more parents were more like you, we'd have less problems. It has been interesting to me that misbehavior is very uncommon among our Hispanic population. I tend to think that they have a different child raising perspective.


It is always interesting watching my nieces. At home they are noisy, continually interrupting when they want something, have less manners. At grandma's, they are expected to meet certain standards, no arguing, manners, lower noise levels, play well together. Given that Aunty is liable to confiscate anything they argue over (great incentive to behave) and rude behaviour is not tolerated, it is interesting how their behaviour improves.


----------



## jknappva

[CAROL--Tv would have less effect on children's behaviors and attitudes if parents exerted more of their own responsibilities in parenting their own children; if we all stopped to realize that (1) most of us are simply NOT that important in the grand scheme of Life, and (2) the rest of the world truly doesn't give one iota just how important we think we are--or our children, either. JMHO

TAMI--You're welcome re the biscuit recipe. Hope you can use and enjoy it.

Don is in the midst of the prepping for the colonoscopy tomorrow. Needless to say, he is not thrilled with the process! (grin) Some days what goes around, comes around is all I can say.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

My children watched all the shows we watched in the '60's....Bonanza, 77 Sunset Strip, Gunsmoke, and that was before the government decided that violence on tv was ruining our children And my children never killed or robbed anyone. And never acted up in class. They were raised to be responsible even as children. They knew how to behave and they got spankings if they deserved them.
Trying to blame tv, music and movies for children not behaving is just shifting blame from parents who aren't raising their children. 
When I hear about a teenager being shot in the middle of the night, I wonder why his parents don't know where he/she is and make sure he's at home!!
Sorry...better get off this soapbox...it's getting shaky.
Junek

P.S. Forgot to mention that I pray for the best results for Don's test!


----------



## jknappva

got sick over spring break and am just now feeling like I am 100 % better than I was over spring break. I didn't go to the meet up the central FL KP members were having over in Orlando because I didn't want to give it to any one else.
In a few days my oldest son will be going over to Orlando to get back on the transplant program that his Dr. wants him on . It involves several classes he has to take to relearn things about the transplant procedures that may have changed since 2000 when he received his first transplant. In Sept. 2013 he got sick after a customer's child coughed in his face at work. It was an upper respiratory infection and him being sick was enough to set off the rejection of the kidney. So he goes down that road again.[/quote]

Glad you're feeling better. I do remember your son in my daily prayers. I hope he soon gets a transplant. I know you worry about him constantly.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar

Pup lover said:


> GENERAL SUMMARY
> Responsible for completing the financial clearance process within Patient Access Services (PAS) and creating the first impression of OSFs services to patients and families and other external customers. Must be able to articulate information in a manner that patients, guarantors and family members know what to expect and have an understanding of their financial responsibilities.
> 
> That sounds like quite a an involved job. All the best of luck, I hope you are successful.
> 
> 
> 
> Not good about the hand stuck in cushions though, poor GDS.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Try adding a pinch or two of Paprika to your cheese scone. Beautiful with just butter on. Yumm.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Just popping in quick, still need to catch up on here.

DD is having a lot of back ache and some tightening in tummy... who knows, I might time them in case... ooh its getting exciting and scary too.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Saw you had done that. And I can assure everyone that it really was a block of soap in the mould, _not a dessert._ I have now removed it and cut it into 10 cakes and it is now in a small box drying for the month. Will put up another photo when ready to use.


I imagine it smells lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Just popping in quick, still need to catch up on here.
> 
> DD is having a lot of back ache and some tightening in tummy... who knows, I might time them in case... ooh its getting exciting and scary too.


That does sound hopeful! I can understand you being of two minds- after all this hard pregnancy!


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp Surrey. WI KnitWIts are here this morning and then the family are coming into town to go to the dentist and then here for lunch.
> 
> Dending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for Monday.....


AHH! PurpleFi's morning photos...all's right with the world again!!
Good morning, Purple!! Or good afternoon as the case may be...
I KNOW you're joking about the train being the same age as Mr.P!! 
I've never seen a camellia bush with 3 different colored blooms. So lovely.
My sister and her husband have several times traveled to different areas of the country to ride the old steam trains. They were going on one train tour on President's Day in Feb. where there would be actors in costume from Pres. Lincoln's and Pres. Washington's eras since they were the presidents we honor on President's Day. But there was a huge snow storm right before so that nixed that idea. One of many the country has had this past winter!
Welcome home.
junek


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> darowil - how big a square do you knit? --- sam


depnds how big a bunny I want! and what wieght yarn I use. But round about 35 to 40 sttiches for a light worsted weight. I tend to just cast on for a while and then knit until a square. Very accurate I am with them as you see!

I see you've found the details Sam.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> can you give me the url again please. thanks --- sam


Sam I've put the URL in a while back- you may have found it by now (soon after Julies post)


----------



## RookieRetiree

Are you selling your creations? I thought it looked like embellished banana bread.



busyworkerbee said:


> Saw you had done that. And I can assure everyone that it really was a block of soap in the mould, _not a dessert._ I have now removed it and cut it into 10 cakes and it is now in a small box drying for the month. Will put up another photo when ready to use.


----------



## RookieRetiree

We were right in the field next to the mommas giving birth and were wiping off the newborns with towels, etc. and the Moms were right there very docile and quiet and not dangerous or protective. I suspect that the angora goats would be the same.



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pup Lover,
> 
> Alpacas do not spit unless they are stressed and think you are going to attack them, these alpacas were really tame and gentle.


----------



## darowil

pammie1234 said:


> Sending prayers for your son, as well as for the donor's family. I'm sure that is hard to do, but what a wonderful gift to give to a person in need. I hope that the process moves swiftly so that your son will not have a long wait.


We had a friends whose son was killed as a young man and knowing that his death helped a number of other people to live helped then adjust to their sons death. It didn't seem so pointless- as well they knew that they would one day meet him again.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> That does sound hopeful! I can understand you being of two minds- after all this hard pregnancy!


Mmm, this could be a long night.

How have you been Julie?

Apparantly we are supposed to have rain for the next few days... we will see


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp Surrey. WI KnitWIts are here this morning and then the family are coming into town to go to the dentist and then here for lunch.
> 
> Dending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for Monday.....


If the steam train is old does that mean Mr P is old?


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm, this could be a long night.
> 
> How have you been Julie?
> 
> Apparantly we are supposed to have rain for the next few days... we will see


Would that we could have some of your rain! Just busy with guernseys! I will go to Spotlight in the morning- for the yarn for the third.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Just popping in quick, still need to catch up on here.
> 
> DD is having a lot of back ache and some tightening in tummy... who knows, I might time them in case... ooh its getting exciting and scary too.


Wonderful if it is- though could be Braxton Hicks as well. But she's due soon so who knows. Praying for her.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm, this could be a long night.
> 
> How have you been Julie?
> 
> Apparantly we are supposed to have rain for the next few days... we will see


We are meant to have a few days of rain as well- see what happens. None so far today at 9pm.
And at 9pm time to turn off the computer so see you all tomorrow. Will we have a new grandmother by then?


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I use an ounce of butter fridge cold- and grate it on the cheese grater- makes cutting it in a breeze! But I seldom make a sweet scone now, not having Fale at home- I make a cheese scone, without any other added fat- works well. (For scone read Biscuit in America)


Love cheese scones!


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> We are meant to have a few days of rain as well- see what happens. None so far today at 9pm.
> And at 9pm time to turn off the computer so see you all tomorrow. Will we have a new grandmother by then?


I am a bit doubtful, but what would I know, LOL. Sleep Well


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Love cheese scones!


They are scrumptious!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you very much indeed for that compliment! I do hope your sinuses clear quickly- it can make you so miserable. And ofcourse you have the memories of the blue skies of your childhood- wishing you some springtime warmth! I am again cold enough this morning to be wearing my grey guernsey- Nobody tild Ringo that the clocks have changed- I will have to rearrange his body clock gradually- he does not get walks- sadly because there are so many pitbull x mastiffs around often totally uncontrolled- and I am terrified of him starting a fight (he is defending me from the world I think) so I have to watch that he does not get too stout, he has gone up 2 kg since his operation, which is a lot for a medium sized fellow.


Oscar isnt understanding about the time change either! LOL. I too am trying to get him sorted gradually. :roll: My body doesnt seem to understand either... you wouldnt think one hour would make that much difference!


----------



## busyworkerbee

RookieRetiree said:


> Are you selling your creations? I thought it looked like embellished banana bread.


I do sell a little to friends. I hope to include some in the market stall, but there are quite a few dedicated soap sellers at the markets at the moment. I might do a pack of soap and candles/melts maybe in future, will wait and see.

I have quite a bit of my solid shampoo left that I am thinking of putting into market stall. While I do have an etsy shop, I am not in a position yet to promote it, and also not in a position to consider overseas sales yet either.


----------



## busyworkerbee

sugarsugar said:


> I am a bit doubtful, but what would I know, LOL. Sleep Well


We are all hopeful for you.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Spider said:


> What a beautiful day we had yesterday and today is starting the same way. Snow is all gone, I think spring has come finally after a cold winter.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Good morning everyone! Another nice day here in Calgary.

I am doing a lot better-- I think a lot of my pain has been the arthritis in the shoulder -- The doctor said a flareup usually lasts a few weeks and it seems to be much less this past few days. He said that it, with the detachment together are what is so painful.

I think reducing the typing time has really made a difference -- I can still surf which I have been doing -- and have rationed my time on line.

Sugar Sugar -- I hope that this is the real thing and your daughter can get it over with and that things from now one will be so much better between you. I guess we have to take what life gives us as far as 
relationships with our children- It amazes me that in families - some kids remain close and others pull away, yet are raised in the same family. I hope that she doesn't have too hard a time -- she has been through enough and so have you. My Prayers are with you both.

Saroj, who is teaching the 2nd Tree of life just posted a fantastic way of adding a separate border -- she has done a video - in fact if you click on this link you will see two of them -- check them both out.






I just watched both of them and after all these years I have finally found a way to attach a nice flat border! Her class is once again outstanding!

The Work in Progress workshop is great -- I am going to leave it open. We are getting so much done! The ladies are getting to know each other and each are accomplishing good things.

We try to finish one or two at a time before carrying on with others. It is working and lots of things are being accomplished. So if you want to drop by and finish up some of your projects in your spare time-- you are very welcome.

Caren - it is so nice to see the coffee in the morning - and I hope that you are sleeping and not worrying-- You have had such a time lately.

Daylilydawn -- your son in is in my Prayers and so are you.

Puplover- good luck on the job! I hope you get it. It sounds as if it would be a wonderful challenge - full of interesting things. I wish you well.

Purple- love your pictures. I am looking forward to the Mini Mee class on the l5th-- I know it will be fun, as are all your classes.

Julie - there is talk about your class already - two or three people have contacted me who took your traveling vine -- I know it will be another great class!

I am able to knit with no pain so have been knitting up a storm and enjoying it.

For all of you who are having difficulties of any kind, warm thoughts to you. I hope that everyone is starting to get spring in North America - it looks like we are - fingers crossed- and down under you are heading into winter. Amazing world isn't it.

The blossoms in Purples yard are so beautiful. I would love to see your house and garden -- it looks so lovely.

Gwennie- I hope things are looking up for you. You have had quite a time. YOur new pup looks like a keeper.

Angora - you havehad lots going on in your house too- thoughts are with you dear friend.

Sassafras - how about posting another picture? HOw are the classes going? well I hope.

Bonnie - it sounds as if you have had a real success with your shoulder.

I hope your weather is improving too - finally this week we are getting a melt and some sun. Kelly (son) says the mountains are really covered with deep snow so we are a bit concerned here about another flood- once it starts to melt and with the run off- Last year we had so much rain which is unusual so I Pray it won't be the same this year.

Pat and I are doing fine- we hope to take a couple of days up in Banff- our anniversary is coming and we usually go up for a little holiday- however we will play it by ear. It is hard to believe it is nearly 59 years.

Sam- how is you leg? Take care of it --

I know that there are many of you I haven't mentioned, but I read the posts and send Prayers and warm thoughts to you all. I just am not typing quite as much as I used to.

Love to you all.


----------



## busyworkerbee

A little sad news from Hollywood today. RIP Mickie Roonie. I only saw some of his work, mainly later stuff, but adored him and his acting.

Mickie Roonie had the longest career. He was over 90 when he died and he worked over 70 years. He will be missed.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely to 'see' you back home *Purplefi* great photos as always!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> I do agree with you sugarsugar - I think they even know why it went down - I don't think they really want to find it - for the longest time I thought it had landed on dry land somewhere and I still think so - do I trust the government - not at all. --- sam


Mmm..... Well it sure took a few weeks of looking in the wrong ocean :shock: We may never know. It does sound like they are picking up signals for the black box now though according to our news today.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, was going to try to get caught up , but just not enough time, have to get ready to run, we are headed to Cheyenne, so I'll be on this evening. Everyone have a great day, stay safe, and be happy. 
Hugs,


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good night folks been a long day for me. Races friends, company and up early today and again tomorrow.
> Pleasant dreams and hugs to all.


LOL!! Love the cat! The moon is gorgeous too!!!!! Good night, though now, it's good morning to you. 
Hugs, have great day!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good Morning from rainy Georgia!

How exciting it must be for you Cathy (SugarSugar)! I sure hope this is the much awaited labor and that DD has an easy time. I know you'll keep us posted!

Shirley it was good reading your post this morning. As much as I miss seeing you online as much I certainly am glad you've found some relief for your shoulder. All is well here.

PurpleFi I loved all the pictures from your trip. Oh my goodness to be able to be there with the birthing....I also had never seen an Angora Goat....their fur looks so like ringlet curls. Glad you had a great time and made it back home safely too.

Julie I copied your scones recipe. Just might make them today for lunch. DH will be coming home around lunch time and I know he will enjoy them. They will make a nice addition to the Tilapia I'm planning on fixing. Thank you!

Speaking of scones/biscuits...Ohio Joy the oil biscuits were made yesterday. They were very good! I'll be using this method quite a bit now instead of buying the frozen ones. I used to make biscuits all the time but got out of the habit and didn't want to mess with the rolling out etc. Thank you also for posting this. Oh yeah....prayers for Don getting his colonoscopy today. 

Dawn tomorrow is your big day! I will be keeping you in my prayers and thoughts for your interview. And as to your question about Hannah needing another blood test yes she will have one in July.

Agnescr I hope the sinus infection is clearing up. Are you on any antibiotic? We use a nettie pot and do the salt water flush of the sinus whenever we get sinus infections. It really seems to help.

Bonnie I'm glad to hear you are able to crochet and continued prayers for your shoulder healing from surgery. You'll be back to knitting in no time I hope.

Aran it sounds as if your meeting in WI was a success and enjoyable time. Glad you got to meet up with some Friends.

DayLilyDawn I hope that your son gets a donor soon. How terrible that he has to go through this again. It sounds as if he might need to wear one of those face masks when dealing with the public since he is so susceptible to germs, etc. Bless him and will be keeping him in prayers. 

GagesMom the bunny baskets are so cute! I can't believe you are going to be making 25!!! But then again, you are such a lightening fast knitter you'll have them done in a blink of the eye! I know the children will enjoy them....don't forget one for the teacher too! LOL


----------



## sugarsugar

Bedtime for me.

Shirley thanks for your thoughts, I dont think anything will happen tonight.... mainly backache and she has gone to sleep (I think). 10.30pm.

Have a good day everyone and keep smiling...


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi Gwen.... hold that thought, dont think it will be just yet.  But thanks anyway, yes it is getting exciting now.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you have it wrapped in plastic? I have self-raising which I use very seldom in a plastic box in the deep freeze. I am sure it increases the 'shelf life'.


I keep my flour in the fridge but I'll bet the freezer is even better. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> They were really friendly. I have found that there is a breeder in the New Forest that keeps them for wool and I am going to arrange a visit with my WI knitting group.


How lovely that will be.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, I have saved your scone recipe (pg 25) and will make it sometime when I have company in the future.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, sorry to hear your Roomba is sick. Mine is saving my life right now. Finally got a new battery for it and it is going gangbusters. My regular vacuum gave up the dust, so without the Roomba I would be in a mess. I would like to do that one that shoots the beam on the ceiling for my mom.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> ...
> Julie I copied your scones recipe. Just might make them today for lunch. DH will be coming home around lunch time and I know he will enjoy them. They will make a nice addition to the Tilapia I'm planning on fixing. Thank you!
> 
> Speaking of scones/biscuits...Ohio Joy the oil biscuits were made yesterday. They were very good! I'll be using this method quite a bit now instead of buying the frozen ones. I used to make biscuits all the time but got out of the habit and didn't want to mess with the rolling out etc. Thank you also for posting this. Oh yeah....prayers for Don getting his colonoscopy today.
> 
> ...


That sounds great, Gwen, curiosity as to what is Tilapia?


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I keep my flour in the fridge but I'll bet the freezer is even better. :thumbup:


You just have to remember to let it warm up to room temperature!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Julie, I have saved your scone recipe (pg 25) and will make it sometime when I have company in the future.


It goes well with the various peppers- and paprika as busyworkerbee suggested- I also sometimes put in herbs- like thyme.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp Surrey. WI KnitWIts are here this morning and then the family are coming into town to go to the dentist and then here for lunch.
> 
> Dending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for Monday.....


Lovely photos, glad your back, know you enjoyed your vacation. :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisEl

Yesterday I went to a neighborhood book club meeting, where the menu was finger foods and appetizers.
Someone brought strawberry tarts, with the shell made of wonton wrappers. They were delicious and everyone loved them.
http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/strawberry-tartlets
Dont know if I would have tried the recipe on my own. The man who brought them is a great cook, and said that the creamy filling was made of Greek yogurt, cream cheese, honey, and orange juice. When I came home, I searched the Internet and this (see above) was the closest recipe I found. It uses mascarpone cheese for the filling. I plan to make some soon---maybe for Easter---and I think I could make the Greek yogurt filling without a recipe, just combining the ingredients until I got the flavor I wanted. Anyway, though I would share in case anyone is interested. There were lots of tasty treats.I made my standby tortilla pinwheels, someone else brought chocolate dipped strawberries. It was fun to sample all the contributions.


----------



## agnescr

I often do that with scone mix Julie and for a change cook it on top of a pot of stew,nice change from dumplings...sweet scone mix on top of stewed fruit make a nice change from pastry...usually called cobbler.

Gwen my eldest daughter swears by her nette pot so I have ordered one on line, awaiting delivery.

Sugar Hope there is some news about the baby soon and that all goes well

Shirley hope that your shoulder continues to improve and that better weather will help

Good thoughts and hugs to all who need and want them


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> It goes well with the various peppers- and paprika as busyworkerbee suggested- I also sometimes put in herbs- like thyme.


Re: scones, I always thought scones were made with real cream and that was one of the differences from biscuits. Learn so much on here. They are much more similar than I thought.


----------



## Cashmeregma

ChrisEl said:


> Yesterday I went to a neighborhood book club meeting, where the menu was finger foods and appetizers.
> Someone brought strawberry tarts, with the shell made of wonton wrappers. They were delicious and everyone loved them.
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/strawberry-tartlets
> Dont know if I would have tried the recipe on my own. The man who brought them is a great cook, and said that the creamy filling was made of Greek yogurt, cream cheese, honey, and orange juice. When I came home, I searched the Internet and this (see above) was the closest recipe I found. It uses mascarpone cheese for the filling. I plan to make some soon---maybe for Easter---and I think I could make the Greek yogurt filling without a recipe, just combining the ingredients until I got the flavor I wanted. Anyway, though I would share in case anyone is interested. There were lots of tasty treats.I made my standby tortilla pinwheels, someone else brought chocolate dipped strawberries. It was fun to sample all the contributions.


How about your tortilla pinwheel recipe????


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie...Tilapia is a fish.

GagesMom...How is the bunny marathon coming?

Our roads are a mess too. We have had flats and messed up the alignment. I have been told you can make the town or city responsible for payment but I don't know if that is true. We do call and let them know where the holes are and how bad they are.

OH Joy...will have to try your rolls sometime when I'm having company. Thanks. Now I have Scones from a Scottish/Welsh New Zealander and rolls from the midwest, USA. Hope DH's appointment was early today so he doesn't have to wait long to get this over with.

Poledra...Have a great & safe trip to Cheyenne.


----------



## agnescr

ChrisEl said:


> Yesterday I went to a neighborhood book club meeting, where the menu was finger foods and appetizers.
> Someone brought strawberry tarts, with the shell made of wonton wrappers.
> 
> UGH!!! I must be the only person who detests strawberries in any shape or form
> 
> :-(


----------



## ChrisEl

Angora1 said:


> How about your tortilla pinwheel recipe????


Will look it up and post it later! (Have to run out for a bit this morning).


----------



## Cashmeregma

Guess I have to get off here and get on with my day. Hope each and every one of you have a wonderful day whether it be today or tomorrow. :wink: Or today & yesterday, depending on what part of the world you are in.


----------



## agnescr

Saw this on facebook....can you imagine how long it would have taken to do,and where would you wear it?


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> I often do that with scone mix Julie and for a change cook it on top of a pot of stew,nice change from dumplings...sweet scone mix on top of stewed fruit make a nice change from pastry...usually called cobbler.
> 
> Gwen my eldest daughter swears by her nette pot so I have ordered one on line, awaiting delivery.
> 
> Sugar Hope there is some news about the baby soon and that all goes well
> 
> Shirley hope that your shoulder continues to improve and that better weather will help
> 
> Good thoughts and hugs to all who need and want them


Hi! Agnes- I am yawning away here- time I was back in bed! I love scones cooked in the frying pan too- and especially for dumplings. I might just make a cup of my new 'sleepytime' tea and see if that helps settle me down. The oldest niece woke me at 10 pm., -she couldn't sleep so I talked her to being able to settle down- pity I don't get on with Lupe- ( this was Fofoa) Pity they are such different personalities! My money will be in the bank in another hour! Then I can go get the wool I want to buy to make the third guernsey- this one sized for 4 - 6 years old just right for the DGS! I have looked more closely at how to do the shoulder strap- so will be able to correct the mistake I made with the grey one!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Julie...Tilapia is a fish.
> 
> GagesMom...How is the bunny marathon coming?
> 
> Our roads are a mess too. We have had flats and messed up the alignment. I have been told you can make the town or city responsible for payment but I don't know if that is true. We do call and let them know where the holes are and how bad they are.
> 
> OH Joy...will have to try your rolls sometime when I'm having company. Thanks. Now I have Scones from a Scottish/Welsh New Zealander and rolls from the midwest, USA. Hope DH's appointment was early today so he doesn't have to wait long to get this over with.
> 
> Poledra...Have a great & safe trip to Cheyenne.


Ah, would go nicely with cheese scones then! makes a change from mashed potato!


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> ChrisEl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I went to a neighborhood book club meeting, where the menu was finger foods and appetizers.
> Someone brought strawberry tarts, with the shell made of wonton wrappers.
> 
> UGH!!! I must be the only person who detests strawberries in any shape or form
> 
> :-(
> 
> 
> 
> My late Mwyffanwy used to get violently ill with Strawberry Yoghurt- don't recall whether it happened with the berry on it's own!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Saw this on facebook....can you imagine how long it would have taken to do,and where would you wear it?


one wonders, but it is gorgeous!


----------



## Patches39

agnescr said:


> Saw this on facebook....can you imagine how long it would have taken to do,and where would you wear it?


WOW looks like a dream.


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> Saw this on facebook....can you imagine how long it would have taken to do,and where would you wear it?


Wow, if the sleeves were lacy and the rest matched the bottom you could wear it as a winter wedding gown with what she is wearing under it. A lot of work for sure. Definitely something formal.''I could see it worn for opening night of the Opera in Vienna. :thumbup: Shall we go?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah, would go nicely with cheese scones then! makes a change from mashed potato!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Sadly, over here, most tilapia is farm fished. I miss the days when fish was cheaper than beef and it was all wild caught. LOL, didn't I just say good-bye. :XD: :XD: :XD: Saw the photo of that sweater/gown and pulled me back in. :wink:


----------



## Patches39

Good day all, it's a lazy day cloudy looks like rain I a coming. So will be a knitting day for me. Julie will be making cheese scones today :-D thanks for recipe. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Sadly, over here, most tilapia is farm fished. I miss the days when fish was cheaper than beef and it was all wild caught. LOL, didn't I just say good-bye. :XD: :XD: :XD: Saw the photo of that sweater/gown and pulled me back in. :wink:


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Good day all, it's a lazy day cloudy looks like rain I a coming. So will be a knitting day for me. Julie will be making cheese scones today :-D thanks for recipe. :thumbup:


The two cup quantity gives me enough to last all day, and a bite or two for Ringo- I am having to watch him- he begs for food when I am eating- and I don't have the heart to say no. But he is getting stout, now he is neutered.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good that she called you - she must see you as a "safe haven" and as a friend. Did she have any news of Fale?



Lurker 2 said:


> Hi! Agnes- I am yawning away here- time I was back in bed! I love scones cooked in the frying pan too- and especially for dumplings. I might just make a cup of my new 'sleepytime' tea and see if that helps settle me down. The oldest niece woke me at 10 pm., -she couldn't sleep so I talked her to being able to settle down- pity I don't get on with Lupe- ( this was Fofoa) Pity they are such different personalities! My money will be in the bank in another hour! Then I can go get the wool I want to buy to make the third guernsey- this one sized for 4 - 6 years old just right for the DGS! I have looked more closely at how to do the shoulder strap- so will be able to correct the mistake I made with the grey one!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Good that she called you - she must see you as a "safe haven" and as a friend. Did she have any news of Fale?


Just that he has lost weight, and is walking now without needing his crutch- which is good- I just read again the last texted conversation with Lupe- pity the two are not more alike. I try to be a good friend to Fofoa- like helping talk her to tired- I've made my 'sleepytime' brew- just waiting for it to cool a bit!


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> We had a friends whose son was killed as a young man and knowing that his death helped a number of other people to live helped then adjust to their sons death. It didn't seem so pointless- as well they knew that they would one day meet him again.


My minister's wife had a heart transplant about 5 yrs ago. A teenage girl commited suicide and her adopted parents gave her organs for donations. She did meet the parents and they became good friends.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

busyworkerbee said:


> A little sad news from Hollywood today. RIP Mickie Roonie. I only saw some of his work, mainly later stuff, but adored him and his acting.
> 
> Mickie Roonie had the longest career. He was over 90 when he died and he worked over 70 years. He will be missed.


I didn't realize he was still alive until I heard he'd died. Can you imagine...he started his film career in the silent era?!!
Over 200 films in his lifetime. A true legend.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend where it is a lovely 3.8c/39f at 09:37. Happy monday to all. Another busy day have to go over lists an finalize what was in the barn. They will be here tomorrow morning to pick them up. uggg not my favorite thing to be doing, but hopefully that will be the last of it. Then to shop for a freezer, I cannot do without one. 

Today's coffee and a neat little trick to use up empty TP/paper towel rolls. 

Healing hugs for everyone that needs them today. Gentle hugs for all.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is a lovely 3.8c/39f at 09:37. Happy monday to all. Another busy day have to go over lists an finalize what was in the barn. They will be here tomorrow morning to pick them up. uggg not my favorite thing to be doing, but hopefully that will be the last of it. Then to shop for a freezer, I cannot do without one.
> 
> Today's coffee and a neat little trick to use up empty TP/paper towel rolls.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone that needs them today. Gentle hugs for all.


Great ideas Caren- especially for the loo rolls- I must get some more almond milk one day- our blueberries only come frozen, but that wouldn't matter!


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Sam, sorry to hear your Roomba is sick. Mine is saving my life right now. Finally got a new battery for it and it is going gangbusters. My regular vacuum gave up the dust, so without the Roomba I would be in a mess. I would like to do that one that shoots the beam on the ceiling for my mom.


If I could afford a Roomba, I would definitely get one. It's a little hard to vacuum from a wheelchair. But you do what you have to do, it would be cheaper than having a cleaning woman...
Junek


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> ChrisEl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I went to a neighborhood book club meeting, where the menu was finger foods and appetizers.
> Someone brought strawberry tarts, with the shell made of wonton wrappers.
> 
> UGH!!! I must be the only person who detests strawberries in any shape or form
> 
> :-(
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest daughter isn't fond of strawberries either. I love them but can't stand raspberries..YUCK!
> Junek
Click to expand...


----------



## sassafras123

Heere are there pics of when DD, DSIL and DGS went to feed horses in BLM corrals.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Great ideas Caren- especially for the loo rolls- I must get some more almond milk one day- our blueberries only come frozen, but that wouldn't matter!


Thank you. I am going to use both ideas this week. Will post a photo. I am going to try out the drink using store bought almond milk and using homemade by grinding up the almonds with water and vanilla see which one I like best. I buy frozen blue berries all the time here. They keep longer than fresh ones.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is a lovely 3.8c/39f at 09:37. Happy monday to all. Another busy day have to go over lists an finalize what was in the barn. They will be here tomorrow morning to pick them up. uggg not my favorite thing to be doing, but hopefully that will be the last of it. Then to shop for a freezer, I cannot do without one.
> 
> Today's coffee and a neat little trick to use up empty TP/paper towel rolls.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone that needs them today. Gentle hugs for all.


Love the coffee and what a great way to serve it. Wish I had a garden so I could take advantage of the hint for toilet paper rolls. And yummy smoothie...love blueberries!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Heere are there pics of when DD, DSIL and DGS went to feed horses in BLM corrals.


Great looking family...and don't we all love horses!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. I am going to use both ideas this week. Will post a photo. I am going to try out the drink using store bought almond milk and using homemade by grinding up the almonds with water and vanilla see which one I like best. I buy frozen blue berries all the time here. They keep longer than fresh ones.


Sounds like a great smoothie. Good luck with the insurance people today. Hope you remembered everything for your list. I know it was extensive...it was a huge barn and you had so much there.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

As long as the weight loss is not due to illness, etc. than that's a good thing...so glad he's able to walk more easily...no further information on heart issues?



Lurker 2 said:


> Just that he has lost weight, and is walking now without needing his crutch- which is good- I just read again the last texted conversation with Lupe- pity the two are not more alike. I try to be a good friend to Fofoa- like helping talk her to tired- I've made my 'sleepytime' brew- just waiting for it to cool a bit!


----------



## martina

Angora1 said:


> Re: scones, I always thought scones were made with real cream and that was one of the differences from biscuits. Learn so much on here. They are much more similar than I thought.


We serve scones here with jam and clotted cream, perhaps that is where you got the idea?


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> As long as the weight loss is not due to illness, etc. than that's a good thing...so glad he's able to walk more easily...no further information on heart issues?


When last I mentioned it Fofoa had not heard anything- I also have been worried that it could be he is just not eating- Lupe's cooking is far from inspired!


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> We serve scones here with jam and clotted cream, perhaps that is where you got the idea?


I was wondering if that could be it too!


----------



## NanaCaren

sassafras123 said:


> Heere are there pics of when DD, DSIL and DGS went to feed horses in BLM corrals.


Beautiful looking family, they look to be enjoying themselves feeding the horses.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Love the coffee and what a great way to serve it. Wish I had a garden so I could take advantage of the hint for toilet paper rolls. And yummy smoothie...love blueberries!
> Junek


I am trying the shake today, umm if I have blueberries. Most all of my frozen foods were in the freezers int he barn. If I don't have them a trip to the store will be in order. I know I have the almonds inside.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I am trying the shake today, umm if I have blueberries. Most all of my frozen foods were in the freezers int he barn. If I don't have them a trip to the store will be in order. I know I have the almonds inside.


That new freezer is really vital, isn't it!?

Where will you fit it?


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> The two cup quantity gives me enough to last all day, and a bite or two for Ringo- I am having to watch him- he begs for food when I am eating- and I don't have the heart to say no. But he is getting stout, now he is neutered.


LOL, it is hard to say no, they are such good company when eating. :-D 
Will use the two cups then. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> LOL, it is hard to say no, they are such good company when eating. :-D
> Will use the two cups then. Thanks :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is a lovely 3.8c/39f at 09:37. Happy monday to all. Another busy day have to go over lists an finalize what was in the barn. They will be here tomorrow morning to pick them up. uggg not my favorite thing to be doing, but hopefully that will be the last of it. Then to shop for a freezer, I cannot do without one.
> 
> Today's coffee and a neat little trick to use up empty TP/paper towel rolls.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone that needs them today. Gentle hugs for all.


Coffee looks good, ready for it. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> When last I mentioned it Fofoa had not heard anything- I also have been worried that it could be he is just not eating- Lupe's cooking is far from inspired!


It is too bad that Fofoa has not heard any news of Fale. It is easy to lose ones appetite when the food is not favorable.


----------



## Patches39

sassafras123 said:


> Heere are there pics of when DD, DSIL and DGS went to feed horses in BLM corrals.


Lovely family, looks like fun. Beautiful horses. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> That new freezer is really vital, isn't it!?
> 
> Where will you fit it?


Yes a freezer is vital to everyday living here. It could fit in the house I just prefer it was not. The noise drives me batty, even the new energy efficient ones are too loud. It will go into the garage there is plenty of space for it out there. What i really need is a small walk in freezer when we rebuild the barn. Think I need to look into that.


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Coffee looks good, ready for it. :thumbup:


Thank you. I nearly have Chrissy talked into setting up and taking photos of coffee/tea. She likes to set up food so it looks nice. NOw to get her to photo it for me.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> It is too bad that Fofoa has not heard any news of Fale. It is easy to lose ones appetite when the food is not favorable.


I just have to go on the dictum- 'no news is good news' , but reding Lupe's comments on 3rd January I am sure her negativity does not help him feel fee to ask to call me- he does not realise how much they are benefiting from HIS money! He almost certainly thinks I have it somewhere.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Yes a freezer is vital to everyday living here. It could fit in the house I just prefer it was not. The noise drives me batty, even the new energy efficient ones are too loud. It will go into the garage there is plenty of space for it out there. What i really need is a small walk in freezer when we rebuild the barn. Think I need to look into that.


Which could be extremely useful- provided they have a proper door catch to let you out!


----------



## martina

Julie, I am glad that you have had some news about Fale. Losing weight will be good for him, unless of course it is because the food being offered is n't nutritious .


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Julie, I am glad that you have had some news about Fale. Losing weight will be good for him, unless of course it is because the food being offered is n't nutritious .


That will partly depend on how much time they leave him on his own- the microwave was impossible to fathom(I could not get it to work at all), and the stove was gas- and he is terrified of gas. Lupe talks of the broccoli diet- but boiled broccoli is so boring- I know he misses my cooking. Their protein sources tend to be things like sardines (canned) it is basically the Island diet- but at least she does try to cut down on fats. the other household that he is in does eat high fatty foods, the third house will eat well- Elisa is a good cook- the fourth house he spends time at, I really don't know anything about.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> IMHO someone has to set the boundaries- although we toilet trained and other things a lot younger than seems to happen with the current young generation!


I know what you mean about toilet training, mine were all trained day and night before the age of 1. with the exception of one who refused to get up at night ,until after the third birthday. When I explained that they would be doing the washing of the bedding from that point on it stopped within a few weeks. There was no putting in a machine, it was washed by hand and I helped hang it on the line to dry.


----------



## Designer1234

I think you might find this interesting . It was posted by a Canadian (I think) on the main forum. Rick Mercer is a well known Canadian comic and he has a daily program where he discusses thinks of interest --

Please check this one out -- It is worth the time -- He is helping to count bears in Algonquin National Park. Enjoy!! (really worth a look)

http://biggeekdad.com/2010/10/counting-bears-in-canada/


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Which could be extremely useful- provided they have a proper door catch to let you out!


OH it would have an inside latch for sure. I had a friend that got stuck in a walk in fridge that was bad enough. Thankful there was a small bar door she called of help from.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Caren, good luck with the insurance man, hope you have remembered everything. Lovely morning coffee & the smoothies sounds good, I have both wild blueberries & saskatoons in the freezer, picked last summer, I could probably use either. I like the blueberries best fresh but the saskatoons have more flavor in baked items, I do both pies & strudel cake.
I can understand you wanting a freezer replacement ASAP, such a pain to not have the storage when you don't live in town.
Shirley, glad you arm is letting you knit, funny how different things Bo,ther different people when it comes to shoulder problems.

Angora, I too don't like farmed fish, I buy wild salmon occasionally but otherwise we eat what DH brings home, perch, pickerel, jackfish & yesterday, trout from a nearby trout pond. It lawyas tastes better fresh.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. I nearly have Chrissy talked into setting up and taking photos of coffee/tea. She likes to set up food so it looks nice. NOw to get her to photo it for me.


Sounds great, Chrissy has an eye, :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris

"Grandma, you're rubbish," is what my eldest granddaughter always tells me whenever I run out of her favourite biscuits (cookies for the North Americans), or don't respond at once to one of her e-mails, or fall short of the standards generally expected of grandmothers. So now I have to admit that she is quite right, and that as a tea party member, I am absolute RUBBISH! I have lots of very feeble excuses for non-participation over the past few weeks, but nothing that would stand up in a court of law.

Firstly, I had my husband at home, all day, every day, while he recovered from a minor op. He really didn't need a great deal of care, but it threw me off my usual schedule. We hope that he will be able to retire in a few months, as he richly deserves to do, so I am going to have to learn to adapt to having him around more, but I have to confess to having mixed feelings. 

Then, we went off for a lovely few days in Northern France. We had planned to go further, but the operation was on his hand, so we were unsure how he would cope with driving. I have no worries about driving in France, but did not want to commit to long distances if it turned out that I was the sole driver. We stayed in a lovely little town called Montreuil-sur-mer, which, despite its name is these days about 10 miles inland from the sea. We had some great days out and some wonderful evenings sampling the local cuisine. If there was one visit which stood out, for me, it would have to be the memorial at Thiepval, to French and British servicemen from the First World War who have no known grave. One of my great-uncles, who died in July 1916, at the age of 20, has his name engraved on one of the panels there and I had long wanted to make this visit. The museum attached to the memorial is very informative and gives access to much information about the men who are remembered there, and their families. I learnt that another great-uncle, the younger brother of the the fallen soldier, also served in France, although he came home safely. I vaguely remember him from my childhood, but had no idea of his war record.

We came back to the very sad news that the husband of my daughter's best friend had died of a heart attack at the age of only 42, leaving an eight-year old son. The funeral was this morning, so I looked after the two youngest grandsons so that my daughter could attend. Her friend is a lovely girl, but one of those people for whom nothing quite seems to go well. She does have strong family support and good friends around her, so I hope that she will pull through.

I have to admit to not having done very much knitting in the past couple of weeks, but I am now gradually easing myself back into a bit of time on the needles and I am sure I shall build up some momentum quite soon.

Until I catch up on what has been happening in my absence, can I just send you all my very best wishes. I will try to read through recent posting before too long, by which time I may get a better picture of how things are with all of you.


----------



## martina

You aren't rubbish as a member here. We all have times when other things happen and take up our time. Glad your husband is recovering, and that you had a good holiday. Sorry you had such bad news on your return.


----------



## RookieRetiree

And, best wishes to you...glad to see you back on here. I hope you straighten out your DGD that Grandmas can't be rubbish---they're just too precious!

Sounds like a wonderful trip. I was watching a show regarding WW I written by a Brit who has been in the US for nearly 20 years--he's fascinated by the American soldiers in Europe and the general belief that "democracy is worth dying for". He was very impressive and I recorded the program so I'll put a link up to his book later on.

Sorry to hear of the news upon your return...she is indeed too young to be a widow - our DD#2 was widowed when she was 31 with a 2 year old...hard to get through..but I think we're (mostly DD and DGS) through the worst of it.



Kathleendoris said:


> "Grandma, you're rubbish," is what my eldest granddaughter always tells me whenever I run out of her favourite biscuits (cookies for the North Americans), or don't respond at once to one of her e-mails, or fall short of the standards generally expected of grandmothers. So now I have to admit that she is quite right, and that as a tea party member, I am absolute RUBBISH! I have lots of very feeble excuses for non-participation over the past few weeks, but nothing that would stand up in a court of law.
> 
> Firstly, I had my husband at home, all day, every day, while he recovered from a minor op. He really didn't need a great deal of care, but it threw me off my usual schedule. We hope that he will be able to retire in a few months, as he richly deserves to do, so I am going to have to learn to adapt to having him around more, but I have to confess to having mixed feelings.
> 
> Then, we went off for a lovely few days in Northern France. We had planned to go further, but the operation was on his hand, so we were unsure how he would cope with driving. I have no worries about driving in France, but did not want to commit to long distances if it turned out that I was the sole driver. We stayed in a lovely little town called Montreuil-sur-mer, which, despite its name is these days about 10 miles inland from the sea. We had some great days out and some wonderful evenings sampling the local cuisine. If there was one visit which stood out, for me, it would have to be the memorial at Thiepval, to French and British servicemen from the First World War who have no known grave. One of my great-uncles, who died in July 1916, at the age of 20, has his name engraved on one of the panels there and I had long wanted to make this visit. The museum attached to the memorial is very informative and gives access to much information about the men who are remembered there, and their families. I learnt that another great-uncle, the younger brother of the the fallen soldier, also served in France, although he came home safely. I vaguely remember him from my childhood, but had no idea of his war record.
> 
> We came back to the very sad news that the husband of my daughter's best friend had died of a heart attack at the age of only 42, leaving an eight-year old son. The funeral was this morning, so I looked after the two youngest grandsons so that my daughter could attend. Her friend is a lovely girl, but one of those people for whom nothing quite seems to go well. She does have strong family support and good friends around her, so I hope that she will pull through.
> 
> I have to admit to not having done very much knitting in the past couple of weeks, but I am now gradually easing myself back into a bit of time on the needles and I am sure I shall build up some momentum quite soon.
> 
> Until I catch up on what has been happening in my absence, can I just send you all my very best wishes. I will try to read through recent posting before too long, by which time I may get a better picture of how things are with all of you.


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> AHH! PurpleFi's morning photos...all's right with the world again!!
> Good morning, Purple!! Or good afternoon as the case may be...
> I KNOW you're joking about the train being the same age as Mr.P!!
> 
> Welcome home.
> junek


June, I am not joking the engine really was built in the same year as Mr P was born!!!


----------



## Kathleendoris

NanaCaren said:


> I know what you mean about toilet training, mine were all trained day and night before the age of 1. with the exception of one who refused to get up at night ,until after the third birthday. When I explained that they would be doing the washing of the bedding from that point on it stopped within a few weeks. There was no putting in a machine, it was washed by hand and I helped hang it on the line to dry.


I think one of the differences these days is that most mums use disposables, so do not have the burden of all the laundry that we had. The incentive to get little ones trained seems to be much less. On the other hand, disposables are so expensive, I think that alone would encourage me to get them dry as soon as possible!


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> If the steam train is old does that mean Mr P is old?


Incredibly old - he is just over a year older than me!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Congrats, Caren. I wasn't able to get our three kids completely toilet trained until after their 2nd birthdays...they showed absolutely no interest in staying dry until then.



Kathleendoris said:


> I think one of the differences these days is that most mums use disposables, so do not have the burden of all the laundry that we had. The incentive to get little ones trained seems to be much less. On the other hand, disposables are so expensive, I think that alone would encourage me to get them dry as soon as possible!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I know what you mean about toilet training, mine were all trained day and night before the age of 1. with the exception of one who refused to get up at night ,until after the third birthday. When I explained that they would be doing the washing of the bedding from that point on it stopped within a few weeks. There was no putting in a machine, it was washed by hand and I helped hang it on the line to dry.


The ex used to specialise in buying outdated washing machines- so it was almost hand wash all the bedding- the machine he liked had an agitator, and sort of ground it's way to spinning the water out to some extent, but I ended up with a hand mangle clamped onto the concrete tubs to get the water out better. The house we bought in Wellington had the outlet for the washing machine in the bathroom- where there was the bathtub- I made him buy me an automatic (well what passed for automatic in 1975) rather than washing nappies in the bath. Don't recall having major problems with bed wetting until B was 4 and we were on holiday with Granny at Rotokawa- we compromised and bought disposables- just the one packet. I at that point on my own resources had one of the Hoovermatic Twin tubs with the agitator at the side and the very narrow spinner that no way could take bedding! We did have a bad time when B got chickenpox at 16 months and the ex was not changing her regularly- she got a nasty infection poor mite. I had been put out to work 'because you are a no good mother' was his claim. Thank goodness I don't need to remember those days- just the train of thought around toilet training.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> OH it would have an inside latch for sure. I had a friend that got stuck in a walk in fridge that was bad enough. Thankful there was a small bar door she called of help from.


That was lucky!


----------



## PurpleFi

agnescr said:


> Saw this on facebook....can you imagine how long it would have taken to do,and where would you wear it?


That is gorgeous and I want one! Is it knitted or crochet?


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> "Grandma, you're rubbish," is what my eldest granddaughter always tells me whenever I run out of her favourite biscuits (cookies for the North Americans), or don't respond at once to one of her e-mails, or fall short of the standards generally expected of grandmothers. So now I have to admit that she is quite right, and that as a tea party member, I am absolute RUBBISH! I have lots of very feeble excuses for non-participation over the past few weeks, but nothing that would stand up in a court of law.
> 
> Firstly, I had my husband at home, all day, every day, while he recovered from a minor op. He really didn't need a great deal of care, but it threw me off my usual schedule. We hope that he will be able to retire in a few months, as he richly deserves to do, so I am going to have to learn to adapt to having him around more, but I have to confess to having mixed feelings.
> 
> Then, we went off for a lovely few days in Northern France. We had planned to go further, but the operation was on his hand, so we were unsure how he would cope with driving. I have no worries about driving in France, but did not want to commit to long distances if it turned out that I was the sole driver. We stayed in a lovely little town called Montreuil-sur-mer, which, despite its name is these days about 10 miles inland from the sea. We had some great days out and some wonderful evenings sampling the local cuisine. If there was one visit which stood out, for me, it would have to be the memorial at Thiepval, to French and British servicemen from the First World War who have no known grave. One of my great-uncles, who died in July 1916, at the age of 20, has his name engraved on one of the panels there and I had long wanted to make this visit. The museum attached to the memorial is very informative and gives access to much information about the men who are remembered there, and their families. I learnt that another great-uncle, the younger brother of the the fallen soldier, also served in France, although he came home safely. I vaguely remember him from my childhood, but had no idea of his war record.
> 
> We came back to the very sad news that the husband of my daughter's best friend had died of a heart attack at the age of only 42, leaving an eight-year old son. The funeral was this morning, so I looked after the two youngest grandsons so that my daughter could attend. Her friend is a lovely girl, but one of those people for whom nothing quite seems to go well. She does have strong family support and good friends around her, so I hope that she will pull through.
> 
> I have to admit to not having done very much knitting in the past couple of weeks, but I am now gradually easing myself back into a bit of time on the needles and I am sure I shall build up some momentum quite soon.
> 
> Until I catch up on what has been happening in my absence, can I just send you all my very best wishes. I will try to read through recent posting before too long, by which time I may get a better picture of how things are with all of you.


Chris, Rubbish is the very last thing I would call you! As I had guessed you were just busy and for the best of reasons- because you are a loving Mum and Grandmum. It is so sad to hear of the death of someone so young- maybe there had been warnings that he ignored- I believe men often try to tough it out, instead of paying heed to their bodies. I have a great uncle who died in the Great War- but I think they know where he is buried- because he is mentioned in the Military Records. (for bravery) Still time with your two grandsons is precious no matter what reason, and I am sure your daughter appreciated being able to be with her friend at this time.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> That is gorgeous and I want one! Is it knitted or crochet?


It looks like both knitting and crochet to me!


----------



## agnescr

PurpleFi said:


> That is gorgeous and I want one! Is it knitted or crochet?


Purple seems the top is knitted skirt crocheted...I could manage the top half but the crochet is way beyond my skill with a hook


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I am trying the shake today, umm if I have blueberries. Most all of my frozen foods were in the freezers int he barn. If I don't have them a trip to the store will be in order. I know I have the almonds inside.


I'm sure there will be lots of things you'll be missing before you can get your supply of frozen food back up to where it was.
Hope everything goes smoothly with the insurance adjusters.
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> It looks like both knitting and crochet to me!


Aah, I wondered. It has given me an idea, will have to get the sketch pad out.
Oh, nearly forgot (((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))


----------



## PurpleFi

agnescr said:


> Purple seems the top is knitted skirt crocheted...I could manage the top half but the crochet is way beyond my skill with a hook


But you could always cheat :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Incredibly old - he is just over a year older than me!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks for that giggle! Dear PurpleFi I love your sense of humour!


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for that giggle! Dear PurpleFi I love your sense of humour!


That's ok. GS asked me today what were dinasors really like!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Aah, I wondered. It has given me an idea, will have to get the sketch pad out.
> Oh, nearly forgot (((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))


And hugs to you dear!

and for that matter it is definitely time for a group hug

[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[all of us]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]

Now that looks like I have stapled us in place!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> That's ok. GS asked me today what were dinasors really like!


Oh my goodness gracious me! that has really tickled my sense of humour!


----------



## jknappva

I have to admit to not having done very much knitting in the past couple of weeks, but I am now gradually easing myself back into a bit of time on the needles and I am sure I shall build up some momentum quite soon.

Until I catch up on what has been happening in my absence, can I just send you all my very best wishes. I will try to read through recent posting before too long, by which time I may get a better picture of how things are with all of you.[/quote]

Hope DH's hand is healing well. I'm sure there will be a large adjustment to have a husband underfoot all day every day. Unless he has a hobby to occupy his time, you'll probably wish often that he was back at work.
Unfortunately, I never had that problem as my DH died long before he could retire.
I can surely understand you not knitting. What an exciting vacation...sounds like you had a great time.
Do you have any pictures to share?
Such a shame to lose a husband at such a young age and to leave a small child is just heartbreaking.
I will say a prayer for her comfort.
And you'll have to tell your GK that Grandma's are never rubbish...she should appreciate every moment of having you in her life.
Welcome home.
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi

I've missed my group hugs.

Sending extra hugs to everyone and thank you for a nice welcome home

(((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> I've missed my group hugs.
> 
> Sending extra hugs to everyone and thank you for a nice welcome home
> 
> (((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> June, I am not joking the engine really was built in the same year as Mr P was born!!!


I guess it shows how little I know about steam engines!!! It looked a lot older than I'm sure Mr. P. could possibly be!
JK


----------



## jknappva

When I found out I was pregnant with our 4th child, I told my husband I wanted an automatic washer and an electric sewing machine before she was born. I got both. It was wonderful not to have to set up and use that d**n wringer washer. 
And since I made most of my clothes and all the girls' clothes the electric sewing machine was wonderful.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Chris, Rubbish is the very last thing I would call you! As I had guessed you were just busy and for the best of reasons- because you are a loving Mum and Grandmum. It is so sad to hear of the death of someone so young- maybe there had been warnings that he ignored- I believe men often try to tough it out, instead of paying heed to their bodies. I have a great uncle who died in the Great War- but I think they know where he is buried- because he is mentioned in the Military Records. (for bravery) Still time with your two grandsons is precious no matter what reason, and I am sure your daughter appreciated being able to be with her friend at this time.


My father's oldest brother was in WWI but came safely home. I never knew he'd been in the War until about 20 yrs ago when my sister got some old family pictures from our cousin. There was a picture of my uncle in his uniform.
My father was supposed to report for duty on the day after the War ended so he almost was in the War,too.
Unfortunately, I've heard that often when a young man has a heart attack, it's fatal.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> When I found out I was pregnant with our 4th child, I told my husband I wanted an automatic washer and an electric sewing machine before she was born. I got both. It was wonderful not to have to set up and use that d**n wringer washer.
> And since I made most of my clothes and all the girls' clothes the electric sewing machine was wonderful.
> Junek


The ex broke the warrantee on my sewing machine- in those days you could get one for 25 years on a good machine- he sort of replaced it with the most awful noisy second hand machine he could get cheaply- I have never really forgiven him for that one- told him so recently in very round terms- I think he put the phone down on me!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> My father's oldest brother was in WWI but came safely home. I never knew he'd been in the War until about 20 yrs ago when my sister got some old family pictures from our cousin. There was a picture of my uncle in his uniform.
> My father was supposed to report for duty on the day after the War ended so he almost was in the War,too.
> Unfortunately, I've heard that often when a young man has a heart attack, it's fatal.
> Junek


I believe it is because they ignore the pain.


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> I guess it shows how little I know about steam engines!!! It looked a lot older than I'm sure Mr. P. could possibly be!
> JK


Steam trains were still being built here in the 1950s and possibly as late as the 60s


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Steam trains were still being built here in the 1950s and possibly as late as the 60s


I am fairly sure they were here too- they had a big manufacturing plant in Dunedin- and coal was considered plentiful- but my goodness one got covered in soot going through the tunnels!


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> I am fairly sure they were here too- they had a big manufacturing plant in Dunedin- and coal was considered plentiful- but my goodness one got covered in soot going through the tunnels!


I can remember my Mum telling me off for sticking my head out of the window when the train went through the tunnel.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> I can remember my Mum telling me off for sticking my head out of the window when the train went through the tunnel.


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! golly that reminds me of the awful taste of the smoke! I ended up with laryngitis as a result of my first train trip down the South Island- just when I most needed my voice!


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! golly that reminds me of the awful taste of the smoke! I ended up with laryngitis as a result of my first train trip down the South Island- just when I most needed my voice!


Ooops. Off to throw some food round the kitchen and see if it produces some dinner. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Ooops. Off to throw some food round the kitchen and see if it produces some dinner. :thumbup:


I like that image!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'd offer to share our dinner of sage/garlic-rubbed pork roast with roasted root vegetables (sweet potatoes, potatoes, celery root, parsnips, leeks and carrots).....sure smells good in the house...I'm taking dinner up to DS and family --- going to try to get out of here in the next 1/2 hour...but the oven is misbehaving again/still!!



PurpleFi said:


> Ooops. Off to throw some food round the kitchen and see if it produces some dinner. :thumbup:


----------



## martina

Well, I am going to throw a baked potato in the microwave, some peas in a pan, chop up some cold meat and when it's ready call it dinner and eat it!


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> I believe it is because they ignore the pain.


I am not sure whether that applies in this case, but it is possible. Apparently, there was a family history of such events, but the young man in question had felt well, to the point that, sadly, because they had been under financial pressure lately, they had recently cancelled his life insurance policy. As another of my daughters so rightly said, it is always those who need the insurance most, who do not have it.


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> Well, I am going to throw a baked potato in the microwave, some peas in a pan, chop up some cold meat and when it's ready call it dinner and eat it!


That sounds very yummy. mmmmm


----------



## Kathleendoris

jknappva said:


> When I found out I was pregnant with our 4th child, I told my husband I wanted an automatic washer and an electric sewing machine before she was born. I got both. It was wonderful not to have to set up and use that d**n wringer washer.
> And since I made most of my clothes and all the girls' clothes the electric sewing machine was wonderful.
> Junek


When I was expecting my first, who was born in October, so just before winter set in, I asked my husband if we could possibly afford a clothes drier. He was quite adamant that it was out of the question. A couple of days later, a package arrived for him, containing a new camera: he already had several. I am not prone to tears, but on that occasion, I burst into tears. I could not see how the money was there for yet another camera, but not for something costing rather less, that would make my life so much easier. I got the drier!


----------



## Kathleendoris

jknappva said:


> My father's oldest brother was in WWI but came safely home. I never knew he'd been in the War until about 20 yrs ago when my sister got some old family pictures from our cousin. There was a picture of my uncle in his uniform.
> My father was supposed to report for duty on the day after the War ended so he almost was in the War,too.
> Unfortunately, I've heard that often when a young man has a heart attack, it's fatal.
> Junek


I know that another uncle on my father's mother's side of the family served in the war, but came through safely, as did an uncle of my husband (the half-brother of his mother). One of the most interesting stories I have heard was that of the father of an aunt by marriage. His father had been born in the village where I grew up, a very poor boy, who had saved every penny he could until he was able to run away to Liverpool and get on a ship to America. There he met up with family members who had emigrated earlier, and did well. Eventually, he married an American girl, and they had two sons. In due course, they decided to move back to the place of his birth and bought a farm. Both the wife and the children, being American citizens, were treated as aliens, and had to report to the local police station, I think, every fortnight. It did not seem so very reprehensible, then, when WW1 broke out and many British families were sending their sons to America to avoid their being called up for military service, that these two young American citizens should be sent back home, out of harm's way. Eventually, of course, as American citizens they were called to serve, and the story, as I understand it, is that my aunt's father was actually on a troopship, about to set sail for France, when the armistice was signed. The sad thing is, even though he lived the rest of his life in England, this episode was never forgotten, and I remember him, even in my childhood, being referred to as a 'danged Yankee'. Small communities can be very judgemental and unforgiving.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> Great ideas Caren- especially for the loo rolls- I must get some more almond milk one day- our blueberries only come frozen, but that wouldn't matter!


I save all my loo roll middles to sow beans, peas and sweet peas. I don't modify them in any way - they are perfect as they are for things like that, that need deep roots. Being paper, they biodegrade, so the plants can just be popped in the soil with minimum disturbance.


----------



## iamsam

this is the neatest idea for coloring easter eggs - no muss - to fuss - little clean-up. --- sam

http://twigandtoadstool.blogspot.com/2014/04/silk-dyed-eggs.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TwigAndToadstool+%28Twig+and+Toadstool%29


----------



## iamsam

i'm on the soapbox with you june. --- sam



jknappva said:


> [CAROL--Tv would have less effect on children's behaviors and attitudes if parents exerted more of their own responsibilities in parenting their own children; if we all stopped to realize that (1) most of us are simply NOT that important in the grand scheme of Life, and (2) the rest of the world truly doesn't give one iota just how important we think we are--or our children, either. JMHO
> 
> TAMI--You're welcome re the biscuit recipe. Hope you can use and enjoy it.
> 
> Don is in the midst of the prepping for the colonoscopy tomorrow. Needless to say, he is not thrilled with the process! (grin) Some days what goes around, comes around is all I can say.
> 
> Ohio Joy


My children watched all the shows we watched in the '60's....Bonanza, 77 Sunset Strip, Gunsmoke, and that was before the government decided that violence on tv was ruining our children And my children never killed or robbed anyone. And never acted up in class. They were raised to be responsible even as children. They knew how to behave and they got spankings if they deserved them.
Trying to blame tv, music and movies for children not behaving is just shifting blame from parents who aren't raising their children. 
When I hear about a teenager being shot in the middle of the night, I wonder why his parents don't know where he/she is and make sure he's at home!!
Sorry...better get off this soapbox...it's getting shaky.
Junek

P.S. Forgot to mention that I pray for the best results for Don's test![/quote]


----------



## iamsam

do we know what the baby is? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Just popping in quick, still need to catch up on here.
> 
> DD is having a lot of back ache and some tightening in tummy... who knows, I might time them in case... ooh its getting exciting and scary too.


----------



## iamsam

thanks darowil - appreciate it. i'll have to give it a try. --- sam



darowil said:


> depnds how big a bunny I want! and what wieght yarn I use. But round about 35 to 40 sttiches for a light worsted weight. I tend to just cast on for a while and then knit until a square. Very accurate I am with them as you see!
> 
> I see you've found the details Sam.


----------



## iamsam

I did find it darowil - thanks. --- sam



darowil said:


> Sam I've put the URL in a while back- you may have found it by now (soon after Julies post)


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> I am not sure whether that applies in this case, but it is possible. Apparently, there was a family history of such events, but the young man in question had felt well, to the point that, sadly, because they had been under financial pressure lately, they had recently cancelled his life insurance policy. As another of my daughters so rightly said, it is always those who need the insurance most, who do not have it.


Oh dear oh dear oh dear! That is going to make things very hard for your daughter's friend.


----------



## iamsam

keeping my fingers crossed. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I am a bit doubtful, but what would I know, LOL. Sleep Well


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> do we know what the baby is? --- sam


A little girl, is what I understand.


----------



## gagesmom

going on 2pm. had to work this morning. I am home, caught up and have a load of Gage's clothes in the washer.

Got to run, check in later. :-D


----------



## iamsam

he was a good actor. goodness - all the actors and actresses I grew up with are slowly falling by the roadside - I don't know any of the new ones. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> A little sad news from Hollywood today. RIP Mickie Roonie. I only saw some of his work, mainly later stuff, but adored him and his acting.
> 
> Mickie Roonie had the longest career. He was over 90 when he died and he worked over 70 years. He will be missed.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> I save all my loo roll middles to sow beans, peas and sweet peas. I don't modify them in any way - they are perfect as they are for things like that, that need deep roots. Being paper, they biodegrade, so the plants can just be popped in the soil with minimum disturbance.


I have been squashing mine and stuffing them into a round one to recycle them, but this is a much better idea- when I run out of my current supply of peat pots!


----------



## sassafras123

Woke up feeling human. Yeah. Maya and I had 40 min. Early morning walk. Then I went to Zumba for first time in forever. Came home and weeded for a bit before showering. Feels wonderful to have some energy again. Wonder if it is decreasing uceris to every other day.
Shirley love, life has been so busy haven't had time to paint except in class. Hopefully this will change.
Daylily, praying for your son.
Purple, I too love your sense of humor.
Sugar, how exciting. Hope labor short.


----------



## iamsam

looks like it is on a wedding dress - would have been very dramatic. but wow - can you imagine all those increases and decreases and at the same time keeping the pattern. would like to meet the person who knit it. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Saw this on facebook....can you imagine how long it would have taken to do,and where would you wear it?


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> And hugs to you dear!
> 
> and for that matter it is definitely time for a group hug
> 
> [[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[all of us]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]
> 
> Now that looks like I have stapled us in place!


I'm in :-D


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> I've missed my group hugs.
> 
> Sending extra hugs to everyone and thank you for a nice welcome home
> 
> (((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> I know teachers can't touch a child, I meant as a parent sometimes a whack on the butt is needed. I don't believe anyone should be abused but as Joy said people need to be taught & sometimes it takes more than timeout.


Especially when it's something very potentially dangerous and they need to learn that lesson fast, like playing with fire, a swat usually did that job. I didn't swat him the first time, but seriously explained why that behavior was not acceptable, the second time was a swat on the butt. He turned out pretty good.  And I didn't have to resort to a swat too often, thankfully.


----------



## iamsam

blm corrals??? --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Heere are there pics of when DD, DSIL and DGS went to feed horses in BLM corrals.


----------



## iamsam

great looking family joy - meant to add this with the other one. I want one of the horses - they are beautiful. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Heere are there pics of when DD, DSIL and DGS went to feed horses in BLM corrals.


----------



## iamsam

that's a bit early don't you think - they are barely walking by then. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I know what you mean about toilet training, mine were all trained day and night before the age of 1. with the exception of one who refused to get up at night ,until after the third birthday. When I explained that they would be doing the washing of the bedding from that point on it stopped within a few weeks. There was no putting in a machine, it was washed by hand and I helped hang it on the line to dry.


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> he was a good actor. goodness - all the actors and actresses I grew up with are slowly falling by the roadside - I don't know any of the new ones. --- sam


I'm with you, :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! golly that reminds me of the awful taste of the smoke! I ended up with laryngitis as a result of my first train trip down the South Island- just when I most needed my voice!


We all did that but the greatest pleasure was throwing pennies out of the windows as we crosses the Forth Bridge,there must be an absolute fortune in pennies underneath the waters there


----------



## Bonnie7591

martina said:


> You aren't rubbish as a member here. We all have times when other things happen and take up our time. Glad your husband is recovering, and that you had a good holiday. Sorry you had such bad news on your return.


 :thumbup: Well said


----------



## agnescr

thewren said:


> that's a bit early don't you think - they are barely walking by then. --- sam


Sam as soon as my 3 could sit up by themselves I started potty training,I used to get them up just before I went to bed for the night ...none of them ever woke up but "spent a penny"just the same,never had to bother with night nappies or had wet beds,always tried to make a game of it so that it wasn't a big thing


----------



## Bonnie7591

agnescr said:


> Purple seems the top is knitted skirt crocheted...I could manage the top half but the crochet is way beyond my skill with a hook


What a beautiful coat, can't imagine making or wearing it but as some one else said, it would be a beautiful wedding garment.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kathleendoris said:


> I save all my loo roll middles to sow beans, peas and sweet peas. I don't modify them in any way - they are perfect as they are for things like that, that need deep roots. Being paper, they biodegrade, so the plants can just be popped in the soil with minimum disturbance.


I had not thouht to save them before. I once bought a paper inset for one of my plastic greenhouse trays that was cardboard & like a honeycomb, it held about 7 dozen plants, worked very well but I have not seen the same item since. I used plastic trays that hold 6 dozen each & can be reused about 6 times before they crack the plants pop out in a plug & roots are not disturbed. I have about 35 dozen things transplanted now & should get more done this afternoon. I always get carried away when planting.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had not thouht to save them before. I once bought a paper inset for one of my plastic greenhouse trays that was cardboard & like a honeycomb, it held about 7 dozen plants, worked very well but I have not seen the same item since. I used plastic trays that hold 6 dozen each & can be reused about 6 times before they crack the plants pop out in a plug & roots are not disturbed. I have about 35 dozen things transplanted now & should get more done this afternoon. I always get carried away when planting.


I hope you are remembering to take care of that arm!


----------



## gagesmom

so sad to hear that Mickey Rooney has passed away.  

 Another wonderful actor is gone.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kathleendoris said:


> I am not sure whether that applies in this case, but it is possible. Apparently, there was a family history of such events, but the young man in question had felt well, to the point that, sadly, because they had been under financial pressure lately, they had recently cancelled his life insurance policy. As another of my daughters so rightly said, it is always those who need the insurance most, who do not have it.


Terrible to lose someone so young. It will be very hard for the wife without the insurance. Here most people have mortgage insurance so that if the husband or wife die the mortgage is paid off, I hope she at least has something like that. It does seem that when heart attacks come in the young they are often fatal.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope you are remembering to take care of that arm!


The transplant trays are not heavy & the arm seems to be coming song well.
I had planted my dahlias in 6 inch pots & had DH carry them to the bedroom for me. I have a sheet of plywood propped up on paint pails on a table so it is at the level of the south facing window, things get lots of light & grow well there. I can't move stuff to the greenhouse until May as I only have a little electric heater that would not be enough should we get a cold spell.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kathleendoris said:


> When I was expecting my first, who was born in October, so just before winter set in, I asked my husband if we could possibly afford a clothes drier. He was quite adamant that it was out of the question. A couple of days later, a package arrived for him, containing a new camera: he already had several. I am not prone to tears, but on that occasion, I burst into tears. I could not see how the money was there for yet another camera, but not for something costing rather less, that would make my life so much easier. I got the drier!


I should hope you got the dryer! I would have been very mad. When we lived in town, the old rental houses we were in had no hookups for automatic washers & dryers. I had a spin washer, like Julie described & a little dryer that plugged into a regular outlet( I wouldn't recommend one of those to anyone as it had no lint catcher, dust everywhere). I thought I was in heaven when we moved into our new house on the farm & got an automatic, what luxury!


----------



## KatyNora

A couple of weeks ago, Sandi/AZSticks said something about thinking KTP comments rather than writing them. I've been doing the same thing, reading along, laughing, smiling, keeping caught up, but not getting around to typing. The conversation in my head has been quite sparkling! I'm sure you all would enjoy it. :roll: 

I saw on the news this morning that the Cambridges have arrived in New Zealand. Julie, is there any chance you or Bronwen might be near where they're visiting? That would be so exciting! I remember many years ago when the Queen came to Seattle and my mom, an unrepentant Anglophile, was able to see her in a public appearance. What a great memory that was.

Sam. it's a lovely spring day here, near 70 F and lots of sunshine. I'm about to go out and mow for the first time this year. It's finally dry enough - and likely to rain tomorrow so I'd better get to it. I'll check back in later and try to remember to type my responses once in a while, rather than just thinking them.  Love to all.


----------



## gagesmom

Shirley I watched the Rick Mercer video-counting bears in Canada. It was fantastic :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> The ex broke the warrantee on my sewing machine- in those days you could get one for 25 years on a good machine- he sort of replaced it with the most awful noisy second hand machine he could get cheaply- I have never really forgiven him for that one- told him so recently in very round terms- I think he put the phone down on me!


I'm sure the ending to the phone call didn't bother you at all!! Unless you had more to say to him!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I believe it is because they ignore the pain.


And I think men think if they ignore health problems, they'll go away!! Probably the cause of many men's deaths! They want to think they're indestructible...NOT.
junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

My father was not in the army during the wars, he had a heart murmur, but my stepfathers Dad was in WW1 & 2 & 2 of this brothers were in WW2. his younger brother lied about his age & was to Europe, wounded badly & home by the time he was 18. He was struck in the kidney area & was never again well, he died in 1954 at 27yrs so I never knew him. He left a 2 old & a 4 yr old. My stepDad wanted to enlist but he was deaf & was rejected.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Ooops. Off to throw some food round the kitchen and see if it produces some dinner. :thumbup:


ROFL!!!! My, you have such an original description of doing things, PurpleFi!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

martina said:


> Well, I am going to throw a baked potato in the microwave, some peas in a pan, chop up some cold meat and when it's ready call it dinner and eat it!


I'm the lucky one...my daughter did most of the throwing at the crockpot this morning and will finish tossing things around in a couple of hours. Then I'll try to make the kitchen decent to go into after eating.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> he was a good actor. goodness - all the actors and actresses I grew up with are slowly falling by the roadside - I don't know any of the new ones. --- sam


And me, either,Sam. My sister said the other day if it was an actor or actress under 45 yrs. old she didn't know them and I'm the same!
Junek


----------



## Pup lover

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Fingers crossed for a postive interview! When is it?
> Does the law firm know you are hunting? OR...have you already left? Leave time for the mini Chicago yarn crawl...which is when?
> Carol il/oh


He knows I am looking. The way they do three or four interviews these days I'm sure I probably will still be interviewing then. Its the first weekend in May is that still correct Rookie?


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Terrible to lose someone so young. It will be very hard for the wife without the insurance. Here most people have mortgage insurance so that if the husband or wife die the mortgage is paid off, I hope she at least has something like that. It does seem that when heart attacks come in the young they are often fatal.


When my husband and I bought our second home, my husband took out mortgage insurance. A few years later when we bought a car, he took out life insurance on that loan,too. It was like he had a premonition..It sure made life easier for me as a widow.
Junek


----------



## Pup lover

jheiens said:


> Don is in the midst of the prepping for the colonoscopy tomorrow. Needless to say, he is not thrilled with the process! (grin) Some days what goes around, comes around is all I can say.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I sympathize with Don! Prayers for good test results!


----------



## jknappva

KatyNora said:


> A couple of weeks ago, Sandi/AZSticks said something about thinking KTP comments rather than writing them. I've been doing the same thing, reading along, laughing, smiling, keeping caught up, but not getting around to typing. The conversation in my head has been quite sparkling! I'm sure you all would enjoy it. :roll:
> 
> I saw on the news this morning that the Cambridges have arrived in New Zealand. Julie, is there any chance you or Bronwen might be near where they're visiting? That would be so exciting! I remember many years ago when the Queen came to Seattle and my mom, an unrepentant Anglophile, was able to see her in a public appearance. What a great memory that was.
> 
> Sam. it's a lovely spring day here, near 70 F and lots of sunshine. I'm about to go out and mow for the first time this year. It's finally dry enough - and likely to rain tomorrow so I'd better get to it. I'll check back in later and try to remember to type my responses once in a while, rather than just thinking them.  Love to all.


I'm sure when the lawn people come next..supposedly tomorrow or Wed., they'll have to mow for the first time this spring. The grass was already green and had started growing. But with the rain today, you can almost see it get higher!! So glad that's not a job I have to do any longer!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

they have a push bar that lets you out. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> OH it would have an inside latch for sure. I had a friend that got stuck in a walk in fridge that was bad enough. Thankful there was a small bar door she called of help from.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Bonnie7591 said:


> Terrible to lose someone so young. It will be very hard for the wife without the insurance. Here most people have mortgage insurance so that if the husband or wife die the mortgage is paid off, I hope she at least has something like that. It does seem that when heart attacks come in the young they are often fatal.


Had they had a mortgage, life cover would have been a requirement. As it happens, they were in a rented property, so no such condition applied. I think she may be eligible for some social security help with the rent payments, but even so, the next few years are going to be pretty tough.


----------



## iamsam

kathleendoris - rubbish is not the right word - life happens and we are just glad to hear from you when you have a free moment. it will be quite a change having husband home all the time - an adjustment for both of you. to bad about bff's husband - that is far too young to die. healing energy zooming to the family. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> "Grandma, you're rubbish," is what my eldest granddaughter always tells me whenever I run out of her favourite biscuits (cookies for the North Americans), or don't respond at once to one of her e-mails, or fall short of the standards generally expected of grandmothers. So now I have to admit that she is quite right, and that as a tea party member, I am absolute RUBBISH! I have lots of very feeble excuses for non-participation over the past few weeks, but nothing that would stand up in a court of law.
> 
> Firstly, I had my husband at home, all day, every day, while he recovered from a minor op. He really didn't need a great deal of care, but it threw me off my usual schedule. We hope that he will be able to retire in a few months, as he richly deserves to do, so I am going to have to learn to adapt to having him around more, but I have to confess to having mixed feelings.
> 
> Then, we went off for a lovely few days in Northern France. We had planned to go further, but the operation was on his hand, so we were unsure how he would cope with driving. I have no worries about driving in France, but did not want to commit to long distances if it turned out that I was the sole driver. We stayed in a lovely little town called Montreuil-sur-mer, which, despite its name is these days about 10 miles inland from the sea. We had some great days out and some wonderful evenings sampling the local cuisine. If there was one visit which stood out, for me, it would have to be the memorial at Thiepval, to French and British servicemen from the First World War who have no known grave. One of my great-uncles, who died in July 1916, at the age of 20, has his name engraved on one of the panels there and I had long wanted to make this visit. The museum attached to the memorial is very informative and gives access to much information about the men who are remembered there, and their families. I learnt that another great-uncle, the younger brother of the the fallen soldier, also served in France, although he came home safely. I vaguely remember him from my childhood, but had no idea of his war record.
> 
> We came back to the very sad news that the husband of my daughter's best friend had died of a heart attack at the age of only 42, leaving an eight-year old son. The funeral was this morning, so I looked after the two youngest grandsons so that my daughter could attend. Her friend is a lovely girl, but one of those people for whom nothing quite seems to go well. She does have strong family support and good friends around her, so I hope that she will pull through.
> 
> I have to admit to not having done very much knitting in the past couple of weeks, but I am now gradually easing myself back into a bit of time on the needles and I am sure I shall build up some momentum quite soon.
> 
> Until I catch up on what has been happening in my absence, can I just send you all my very best wishes. I will try to read through recent posting before too long, by which time I may get a better picture of how things are with all of you.


----------



## Pup lover

sugarsugar said:


> Just popping in quick, still need to catch up on here.
> 
> DD is having a lot of back ache and some tightening in tummy... who knows, I might time them in case... ooh its getting exciting and scary too.


Here's hoping its time!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

and both of you younger than me I have an idea. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Incredibly old - he is just over a year older than me!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

sugarsugar said:


> Oscar isnt understanding about the time change either! LOL. I too am trying to get him sorted gradually. :roll: My body doesnt seem to understand either... you wouldnt think one hour would make that much difference!


Isn't it amazing what one hour can do? I feel like I am still adjusting and I believe its been almost a month for us since we changed. :shock:


----------



## Kathleendoris

Don is in the midst of the prepping for the colonoscopy tomorrow. Needless to say, he is not thrilled with the process! (grin) Some days what goes around, comes around is all I can say.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

Joy, my very best wishes to Don for the colonoscopy. I hope the procedure itself will be at least bearable and that the outcome will be good. A very difficult time for you all, I am sure.


----------



## iamsam

i'm having mashed potatoes --- easy peasy - dump them in boiling water with half stick of butter - very good. --- sam



martina said:


> Well, I am going to throw a baked potato in the microwave, some peas in a pan, chop up some cold meat and when it's ready call it dinner and eat it!


----------



## iamsam

for gluten free check here. --- sam

http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/


----------



## Patches39

Julie, recipe, is great, made into the best cheese biscuits, thanks this one will be a standard in my home :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

Kathleendoris said:


> Firstly, I had my husband at home, all day, every day, while he recovered from a minor op. He really didn't need a great deal of care, but it threw me off my usual schedule. We hope that he will be able to retire in a few months, as he richly deserves to do, so I am going to have to learn to adapt to having him around more, but I have to confess to having mixed feelings.
> 
> It takes time to adjust to having them around at times when they normally are not and for each of you to do your usual things instead of feeling like you should spend ALL that time together. We had that issue anyway, and it was just a change in hours and times of work not retirement!


----------



## iamsam

just pretty good? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Especially when it's something very potentially dangerous and they need to learn that lesson fast, like playing with fire, a swat usually did that job. I didn't swat him the first time, but seriously explained why that behavior was not acceptable, the second time was a swat on the butt. He turned out pretty good.  And I didn't have to resort to a swat too often, thankfully.


----------



## iamsam

I would say you were more trained than they were. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Sam as soon as my 3 could sit up by themselves I started potty training,I used to get them up just before I went to bed for the night ...none of them ever woke up but "spent a penny"just the same,never had to bother with night nappies or had wet beds,always tried to make a game of it so that it wasn't a big thing


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> Congrats, Caren. I wasn't able to get our three kids completely toilet trained until after their 2nd birthdays...they showed absolutely no interest in staying dry until then.


My three were done before the age of two, DGS was pushing it at 3 so he could go to school. And I think that was just because mom and dad coddle him too much. IMHO


----------



## iamsam

I would take the 70° - we are having seattle weather today - 51° and rain. --- sam



KatyNora said:


> A couple of weeks ago, Sandi/AZSticks said something about thinking KTP comments rather than writing them. I've been doing the same thing, reading along, laughing, smiling, keeping caught up, but not getting around to typing. The conversation in my head has been quite sparkling! I'm sure you all would enjoy it. :roll:
> 
> I saw on the news this morning that the Cambridges have arrived in New Zealand. Julie, is there any chance you or Bronwen might be near where they're visiting? That would be so exciting! I remember many years ago when the Queen came to Seattle and my mom, an unrepentant Anglophile, was able to see her in a public appearance. What a great memory that was.
> 
> Sam. it's a lovely spring day here, near 70 F and lots of sunshine. I'm about to go out and mow for the first time this year. It's finally dry enough - and likely to rain tomorrow so I'd better get to it. I'll check back in later and try to remember to type my responses once in a while, rather than just thinking them.  Love to all.


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> I would take the 70° - we are having seattle weather today - 51° and rain. --- sam


Same here. :thumbdown:


----------



## iamsam

those look yummy patches. --- sam



Patches39 said:


> Julie, recipe, is great, made into the best cheese biscuits, thanks this one will be a standard in my home :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

Hello, all--I'm still kicking--thought you might like to know. LOL Last week was busy and just kind of a roller coaster. What would have been my husband's birthday came around, and then we had the Boys (the cats!) having a birthday on Friday, which was kind of silly (they are 12 now!). Some family drama--which I stepped back from--said I love you all but you have to decide what to do--came up and I listened as best I could and tried to be supportive. It's still not fully resolved, but at least it seems calmer (and I am hoping it is not the calm before the storm!).

So it was a down/up thing, and work got hectic, and I was trying like mad to finish a new project so I can wear it! It's blocking, and I hope to get a picture tomorrow provided it's fully dry. Now I'm working on adapting the pattern for crochet. I haven't gotten back to the Charlotte yet...just needing a break. 

I'm making a wild rice/mushroom soup tonight (got a mix at the store) and will toast up some of the remaining bread I made and stuck in the freezer. He's busy planning a trip for us and we are trying to figure out what to do with the dying shrubs in the yard (still no rain).

He wanted to go to the mall on Saturday--too many people!--but I survived it and even found a summer dress. The mall is not my favorite place, but it was something different.

Millie & Peanut are doing great--BFF will take them for shots soon and we are working out ways to get them home to me. We talked a bit today. Their mama's fixed now so no more puppies (plus, they moved miles away from that sneaky beagle! LOL). She says she's working on potty training and that Peanut loves to be outside but Millie's not sure yet.  I do have the best BFF ever.

On a more serious note, some of you know I was a widow at 36, with four kids ranging from 8 to 15. His life insurance was not much and in fact was signed over to the funeral home and I still owed them money. It was not easy, but I am living proof that it can be gotten through. I feel for anyone in a similar situation. 

I send good thoughts as well for anyone with health worries or problems. Even if I'm not "speaking," I am thinking of y'all!


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> those look yummy patches. --- sam


Thanks they are :-D


----------



## Pup lover

Patches39 said:


> Julie, recipe, is great, made into the best cheese biscuits, thanks this one will be a standard in my home :thumbup:


looks good!! :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisEl

As promised---my version of this appetizer:

Tortilla Pinwheels
4 large flour tortillas (I like the wholewheat ones)
8 oz. cream cheese
1 small can diced green chiles--do not drain (I use the milder variety)
1 small can sliced olives, which you have chopped into smaller bits--use the whole can or less 
garlic power and onion powder and salt to taste

Combine cream cheese, chiles and liquid, olives and seasonings. (I use a portable electric mixer to do this). Spread thickly on tortillas. Roll up as tightly as possible. Wrap each roll in plastic wrap and refrigerate. When read to serve, cut into 1/2 inch slices. 
NOTE: You can vary this recipe to suit your tastes. A woman at the meeting where I took a plate of these said she makes hers like the above recipe but adds a little chopped red pepper, for extra taste and color. We thought that if you used spinach tortillas with that combination, it would be nice for Christmas. Have heard of people adding a couple of chopped scallions instead of the black olives. And I think on this site, people mentioned using a ham/cream cheese mixture for the filling. It's a fun recipe to play with and people always seem to enjoy it.
Oh yes---it seems silly not to buy the chopped black olives but I don't like the way they look---they're chopped too fine.
I like the bigger chunks you get when you use the sliced olives and then chop them again.


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Re: scones, I always thought scones were made with real cream and that was one of the differences from biscuits. Learn so much on here. They are much more similar than I thought.


We always use milk in scones (well in the more traditionally made ones). Julie has used milk powder instead in her cheese scones.


----------



## Poledra65

martina said:


> My husband once sent our youngest age 4 up to his room for being cheeky and called him down about 10 minutes later , " No thank you Daddy, I am reading my book" was the reply. My husband had forgotten that the boys both learnt to read at that age. He remembered from then on. It was sit on the stairs or landing after that.


LOL!! That's too funny, but it did do the job of calming him down. I suppose the stairs would be a bit more of a discipline though.


----------



## darowil

agnescr said:


> Saw this on facebook....can you imagine how long it would have taken to do,and where would you wear it?


Wow- that is lovely but a little limited in where you could ear it. Like I'm not sure I would ever find somewhere to wear it.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I was very careful to not send my children to their rooms as punishment. When I was young I babysat kids that were always set to their rooms, it resulted in them not wanting to go to bed at night as they were not misbehaving. MIne stood in the corner or sat on the stairs. LIke your son they all read at an early age.


The corner was where we sent Christopher too, no steps available except outside.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Just that he has lost weight, and is walking now without needing his crutch- which is good- I just read again the last texted conversation with Lupe- pity the two are not more alike. I try to be a good friend to Fofoa- like helping talk her to tired- I've made my 'sleepytime' brew- just waiting for it to cool a bit!


Those both sound good for Fale- assuming the weight loss is deliberate. But the walking without the crutch sounds like he is well


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> made this up tonight....
> 
> was from a pattern submitted march 25th
> caption for post was.....cute bunny-mini basket?
> user-Caro that's me.
> 
> I used a bigger needle just to see what size of egg would fit in it. I want to use the plastic eggs that open and you can stash Easter treats in them. I do hope to make one for each of the kids in Gages class.


Those are so cute!!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I had that happen a few times, they cleaned it up not me. I didn't make the mess nor was I the one in time out. Even at the young age of three Grant learned if he made a mess because he was in trouble. It was him cleaning it up. With Seth I have to take his step stool and put it in time out, works better than putting Seth in time out. He seems to respond better to that, he doesn't mind sitting in the corner or at the table.


lol! Seth is a unique child. :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

DaylilyDawn said:


> I will let everyone know what he finds out . The first transplant came less than a year after he had been placed on the transplant list.His donor was a young man of around the same age as my son was at that time. The circumstances of the way he died was he either fell asleep at the wheel or was clipped by a truck that changed lanes ahead of him. MY nephew Derek was behind the donor and saw his car go off the overpass on I 4 at Highway 98 here in Lakeland. My neighbor's daughter was the X-ray tech at the hospital where he was taken and she was the one who checked the organs to see if they were in good condition for transplants. So if things work out we may never know that person.


Prayers and hopes that your some is able to get his transplant soon, but also prayers for the donor. It's really too bad that the original transplant was endangered in such a way.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds great, Gwen, curiosity as to what is Tilapia?


A white fish, one of my faves for a quick dinner for myself. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tilapia


----------



## Poledra65

agnescr said:


> Saw this on facebook....can you imagine how long it would have taken to do,and where would you wear it?


Absolutely gorgeous!!!! I would love to make that, I'd wear it anywhere.


----------



## agnescr

thewren said:


> I would say you were more trained than they were. --- sam


Mum did it that way Sam with 5 of us so I just carried through


----------



## kehinkle

Start of another week! I got my taxes finished today. Now to send them in with the checks.

My DD2 made roasted cauliflower, broccoli, onions and asparagus tonight with Italian baked shrimp. So yummy. The recipe was on my Facebook a few weeks ago. So easy, too. 

Italian Baked Shrimp

1 lb raw shrimp, cleaned and deveined (we used frozen colossals, thawed)
1/2 cup melted butter ( we used half butter, have olive oil)
2 lemons, sliced thinly
1 (.9 oz) package Italian dressing mix

Preheat oven to 350°. Put melted butter in the bottom of a casserole dish, place one layer of lemon slices on top. Toss shrimp with the mix (we used a Ziploc bag to do this), place on top of lemons in one layer. Bake for 10-12 minutes out until done.

So good and the cooked lemon slices are good to eat, too. We used large shrimp with tail on so ate them like that but I'd you use smaller shrimp, you can serve them with garlic bread or toast. The shrimp we used were in 12 oz bags so cooked up four bags but we only ate the first batch (cooked them in two batches) and there were enough for the four of us. 

I'm like some of you. When I read the posts, I comment in my head (or outloud), sending good thoughts or prayers to all who need them.

Hope everyone has had a great day or the beginning of one. 

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Incredibly old - he is just over a year older than me!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


David keeps asking me what it is like to be old as he is almost 3 years younger than me.


----------



## darowil

Kathleendoris said:


> I am absolute RUBBISH! I have lots of very feeble excuses for non-participation over the past few weeks, but nothing that would stand up in a court of law.
> 
> .


Seems tome that even if we need excuses for being absent having a husband home and then being away are sufficient. When routines are thrown out it changes everything- sounds like you will soon be needing to set new routines. Glad you had a lovely holiday and found out the extra info about your family. But what sad news to come home to-yet another good excuse for being absent. And it doesn't make you rubbish. I do hope your GD says it in fun


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> Heere are there pics of when DD, DSIL and DGS went to feed horses in BLM corrals.


Great looking family Joy.


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> and both of you younger than me I have an idea. --- sam


Evening Sam, that sounds ominous. Should I worry :shock:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. I nearly have Chrissy talked into setting up and taking photos of coffee/tea. She likes to set up food so it looks nice. NOw to get her to photo it for me.


 That's where bribery comes in.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Such a shame to lose a husband at such a young age and to leave a small child is just heartbreaking.


Heard that Bob Geldoffs (sp?) daughter died leaving two sons under 2 years old so two little boys who will never know there mother.


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> David keeps asking me what it is like to be old as he is almost 3 years younger than me.


Ask him if he wants to live long enough to find out :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Kathleendoris said:


> I am not sure whether that applies in this case, but it is possible. Apparently, there was a family history of such events, but the young man in question had felt well, to the point that, sadly, because they had been under financial pressure lately, they had recently cancelled his life insurance policy. As another of my daughters so rightly said, it is always those who need the insurance most, who do not have it.


What a horrid example of the need for parents of young families to have insurance.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Ask him if he wants to live long enough to find out :thumbup:


Now that a good idea- I'll keep for the next time he is so rude!


----------



## Poledra65

martina said:


> You aren't rubbish as a member here. We all have times when other things happen and take up our time. Glad your husband is recovering, and that you had a good holiday. Sorry you had such bad news on your return.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

KatyNora said:


> A couple of weeks ago, Sandi/AZSticks said something about thinking KTP comments rather than writing them. I've been doing the same thing, reading along, laughing, smiling, keeping caught up, but not getting around to typing. The conversation in my head has been quite sparkling! I'm sure you all would enjoy it. :roll:
> 
> I saw on the news this morning that the Cambridges have arrived in New Zealand. Julie, is there any chance you or Bronwen might be near where they're visiting? That would be so exciting! I remember many years ago when the Queen came to Seattle and my mom, an unrepentant Anglophile, was able to see her in a public appearance. What a great memory that was.
> 
> Sam. it's a lovely spring day here, near 70 F and lots of sunshine. I'm about to go out and mow for the first time this year. It's finally dry enough - and likely to rain tomorrow so I'd better get to it. I'll check back in later and try to remember to type my responses once in a while, rather than just thinking them.  Love to all.


I won't be attempting to see them- the inevitable hours standing waiting to get a glimpse are beyond my ability at present (hip) But if Christchurch children have a day off school maybe Bronwen will take the GK's to see them- like me she is quite a Royalist. Not sure though because DGD has gone to Dunedin on a School Camp. (for 5 days)


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I'm sure the ending to the phone call didn't bother you at all!! Unless you had more to say to him!
> Junek


It was really good to get it off my chest at last!


----------



## darowil

Kathleendoris said:


> When I was expecting my first, who was born in October, so just before winter set in, I asked my husband if we could possibly afford a clothes drier. He was quite adamant that it was out of the question. A couple of days later, a package arrived for him, containing a new camera: he already had several. I am not prone to tears, but on that occasion, I burst into tears. I could not see how the money was there for yet another camera, but not for something costing rather less, that would make my life so much easier. I got the drier!


I think under those circumstances many of was have reacted the same way- especially when pregnant. Good that the money for the dryer turned up from somewhere!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> And I think men think if they ignore health problems, they'll go away!! Probably the cause of many men's deaths! They want to think they're indestructible...NOT.
> junek


My father had a desire to be immortal- until he was well past 90! Part of the same I think!


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm off to bed as Mr P wants to go out to a National Trust house tomorrow. Night night everyone


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> That's ok. GS asked me today what were dinasors really like!


 :shock: :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Julie, recipe, is great, made into the best cheese biscuits, thanks this one will be a standard in my home :thumbup:


And it is so easy! I love how you portioned it!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Kathleendoris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, I had my husband at home, all day, every day, while he recovered from a minor op. He really didn't need a great deal of care, but it threw me off my usual schedule. We hope that he will be able to retire in a few months, as he richly deserves to do, so I am going to have to learn to adapt to having him around more, but I have to confess to having mixed feelings.
> 
> It takes time to adjust to having them around at times when they normally are not and for each of you to do your usual things instead of feeling like you should spend ALL that time together. We had that issue anyway, and it was just a change in hours and times of work not retirement!
> 
> 
> 
> The whole time we have been together, Fale has been around- his English was not good enough to get work, that he wanted to do, and because of the MVA he was in, tasks like onion picking were very hard for him- that is one of the reasons it has been so hard to adjust to not having him here!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Hello, all--I'm still kicking--thought you might like to know. LOL Last week was busy and just kind of a roller coaster. What would have been my husband's birthday came around, and then we had the Boys (the cats!) having a birthday on Friday, which was kind of silly (they are 12 now!). Some family drama--which I stepped back from--said I love you all but you have to decide what to do--came up and I listened as best I could and tried to be supportive. It's still not fully resolved, but at least it seems calmer (and I am hoping it is not the calm before the storm!).
> 
> So it was a down/up thing, and work got hectic, and I was trying like mad to finish a new project so I can wear it! It's blocking, and I hope to get a picture tomorrow provided it's fully dry. Now I'm working on adapting the pattern for crochet. I haven't gotten back to the Charlotte yet...just needing a break.
> 
> I'm making a wild rice/mushroom soup tonight (got a mix at the store) and will toast up some of the remaining bread I made and stuck in the freezer. He's busy planning a trip for us and we are trying to figure out what to do with the dying shrubs in the yard (still no rain).
> 
> He wanted to go to the mall on Saturday--too many people!--but I survived it and even found a summer dress. The mall is not my favorite place, but it was something different.
> 
> Millie & Peanut are doing great--BFF will take them for shots soon and we are working out ways to get them home to me. We talked a bit today. Their mama's fixed now so no more puppies (plus, they moved miles away from that sneaky beagle! LOL). She says she's working on potty training and that Peanut loves to be outside but Millie's not sure yet.  I do have the best BFF ever.
> 
> On a more serious note, some of you know I was a widow at 36, with four kids ranging from 8 to 15. His life insurance was not much and in fact was signed over to the funeral home and I still owed them money. It was not easy, but I am living proof that it can be gotten through. I feel for anyone in a similar situation.
> 
> I send good thoughts as well for anyone with health worries or problems. Even if I'm not "speaking," I am thinking of y'all!


I have been wondering how you were- hoping it was just busy ness! So glad the puppies are 'yours' - should not be long now, and they will make their entrance into your life in reality, as opposed to dreams!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> We always use milk in scones (well in the more traditionally made ones). Julie has used milk powder instead in her cheese scones.


Simply because it stores well- even as small as a litre tends to go bad on me before I get to the bottom!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Those both sound good for Fale- assuming the weight loss is deliberate. But the walking without the crutch sounds like he is well


I am so hoping that is the case!


----------



## Patches39

Pup lover said:


> looks good!! :thumbup:


 :lol: thanks


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> The ex broke the warrantee on my sewing machine- in those days you could get one for 25 years on a good machine- he sort of replaced it with the most awful noisy second hand machine he could get cheaply- I have never really forgiven him for that one- told him so recently in very round terms- I think he put the phone down on me!


I don't think I'd let him forget either, he caused a lot of damage over the years and it's good for him to hear it I think.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> that's a bit early don't you think - they are barely walking by then. --- sam


Christopher would have been potty trained by a year if his dingbat of a father hadn't been involved. Amazing how much a man who has never done anything, has so much knowledge on everything. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> just pretty good? --- sam


LOL!! Well, he hasn't gotten married and given me grands yet, so I'm sticking to pretty good, when I get my first grandchild, I'll promote him to great.


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> And it is so easy! I love how you portioned it!


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## KatyNora

thewren wrote:
he was a good actor. goodness - all the actors and actresses I grew up with are slowly falling by the roadside - I don't know any of the new ones. --- sam



jknappva said:


> And me, either,Sam. My sister said the other day if it was an actor or actress under 45 yrs. old she didn't know them and I'm the same!
> Junek


I said the same thing to DD over the weekend and realized it's true about music, dances, pretty much all types of entertainments. I think my tastes were set in the 60's and pop culture since then just hasn't made an impression on me. I suspect it's the same for every generation. Imagine, when our kids and grandkids reach our age, they'll probably be nostalgic for grunge music and rap and reality TV. Egad!! :-(


----------



## pammie1234

Good evening! I had a good day at school, and now am down to 3! I will finish on Thursday! I will miss the kids, but I have a lot to do at home. The dogs are hungry so I guess I'll feed them and check back later!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I don't think I'd let him forget either, he caused a lot of damage over the years and it's good for him to hear it I think.


He has the mistaken belief that we would 'still be together' 'had they found the right drug for me, sooner'!!!!! Talk of delusion! And total failure to accept accountability!


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Hello, all--I'm still kicking--thought you might like to know. LOL Last week was busy and just kind of a roller coaster. What would have been my husband's birthday came around, and then we had the Boys (the cats!) having a birthday on Friday, which was kind of silly (they are 12 now!). Some family drama--which I stepped back from--said I love you all but you have to decide what to do--came up and I listened as best I could and tried to be supportive. It's still not fully resolved, but at least it seems calmer (and I am hoping it is not the calm before the storm!).
> 
> So it was a down/up thing, and work got hectic, and I was trying like mad to finish a new project so I can wear it! It's blocking, and I hope to get a picture tomorrow provided it's fully dry. Now I'm working on adapting the pattern for crochet. I haven't gotten back to the Charlotte yet...just needing a break.
> 
> I'm making a wild rice/mushroom soup tonight (got a mix at the store) and will toast up some of the remaining bread I made and stuck in the freezer. He's busy planning a trip for us and we are trying to figure out what to do with the dying shrubs in the yard (still no rain).
> 
> He wanted to go to the mall on Saturday--too many people!--but I survived it and even found a summer dress. The mall is not my favorite place, but it was something different.
> 
> Millie & Peanut are doing great--BFF will take them for shots soon and we are working out ways to get them home to me. We talked a bit today. Their mama's fixed now so no more puppies (plus, they moved miles away from that sneaky beagle! LOL). She says she's working on potty training and that Peanut loves to be outside but Millie's not sure yet.  I do have the best BFF ever.
> 
> On a more serious note, some of you know I was a widow at 36, with four kids ranging from 8 to 15. His life insurance was not much and in fact was signed over to the funeral home and I still owed them money. It was not easy, but I am living proof that it can be gotten through. I feel for anyone in a similar situation.
> 
> I send good thoughts as well for anyone with health worries or problems. Even if I'm not "speaking," I am thinking of y'all!


So glad you had time to check in with us. Hope things calm down for you.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> He has the mistaken belief that we would 'still be together' 'had they found the right drug for me, sooner'!!!!! Talk of delusion! And total failure to accept accountability!


I think he's been taking the _wrong_ drug. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2

Peaches Geldof I can place, Mickey Rooney is stretching my memory- is he the little short guy?


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Peaches Geldof I can place, Mickey Rooney is stretching my memory- is he the little short guy?


Yes, he was in a lot of movies with Judy Garland when they were young and he was in National Velvet with Elizabeth Taylor, along with o many other movies.


----------



## KatyNora

thewren said:


> I would take the 70° - we are having seattle weather today - 51° and rain. --- sam


Well, we'll probably be the same as you in a day or two, Sam, but at least I've gotten the mowing done for the time being. It looks pretty good...well, pretty good if you stand back a ways and squint. :? Anyway, it's green and the dandelions are gone for now. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> for gluten free check here. --- sam
> 
> http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/


 :thumbup: :thumbup: thank you for posting. There are some I can't use because of soy and peanuts but I can sub something else.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> It was really good to get it off my chest at last!


That's always good...glad you had a chance to dump on him!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I think he's been taking the _wrong_ drug. :roll:


Too right! He recommends Cannabis as a cure all for everything- goes to see the doctor wearing a Caftan, and sporting a leather 'hand' bag. plus his hair is pulled back in a pony tail (may be to compensate for the balding top!!!!!!)


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, he was in a lot of movies with Judy Garland when they were young and he was in National Velvet with Elizabeth Taylor, along with o many other movies.


But didn't his height sort of restrict him a bit as he aged?


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> That's always good...glad you had a chance to dump on him!!
> Junek


It felt good- but did surprise me how very angry I still was!


----------



## jknappva

KatyNora said:


> thewren wrote:
> he was a good actor. goodness - all the actors and actresses I grew up with are slowly falling by the roadside - I don't know any of the new ones. --- sam
> 
> I said the same thing to DD over the weekend and realized it's true about music, dances, pretty much all types of entertainments. I think my tastes were set in the 60's and pop culture since then just hasn't made an impression on me. I suspect it's the same for every generation. Imagine, when our kids and grandkids reach our age, they'll probably be nostalgic for grunge music and rap and reality TV. Egad!! :-(


I doubt I'll be around to see that...and who would wnat to!!?
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

This is for all you insomniacs.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Too right! He recommends Cannabis as a cure all for everything- goes to see the doctor wearing a Caftan, and sporting a leather 'hand' bag. plus his hair is pulled back in a pony tail (may be to compensate for the balding top!!!!!!)


And she sure didn't look happy.


----------



## Lurker 2

Hope I have this URL right- it is hilarious!

http://www.tomrush.com./video_remember.html


----------



## KatyNora

Poledra65 said:


> Christopher would have been potty trained by a year if his dingbat of a father hadn't been involved. Amazing how much a man who has never done anything, has so much knowledge on everything. :roll: :roll: :roll:


Hmmm! Sounds like he must have been my ex's long-lost twin. :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

KatyNora said:


> Hmmm! Sounds like he must have been my ex's long-lost twin. :lol:


lol. Makes you wonder doesn't it.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> He has the mistaken belief that we would 'still be together' 'had they found the right drug for me, sooner'!!!!! Talk of delusion! And total failure to accept accountability!


You did find the right drug - divorce from him !


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> You did find the right drug - divorce from him !


Stupid thing is, although I learned to have compassion for him- I never really even liked him- a very hard thing for Bronwen to accept- Mwyffanwy understood far better- but Bronwen is very much Daddy's girl. Terrible how one can get trapped- first time he hit me was only three weeks in- I had the mistaken idea I could 'help' him by listening to his take on the world. I am the only person who remembers his angle on the terrible assaults he exacted on his first wife, apart from the lady herself. I know now why she fought so hard to try and get him to court in Victoria, this was when he went through the breakdown that got me completely enmeshed. One can do such stupid things- Mum was so worried, knew something was seriously wrong with him, but unable to put her finger on it- nobody talked of Autism in those days- and Asperger's was unheard of. But bit pointless asking for a diagnosis for a 71 year old.


----------



## jheiens

jknappva said:


> My children watched all the shows we watched in the '60's....Bonanza, 77 Sunset Strip, Gunsmoke, and that was before the government decided that violence on tv was ruining our children And my children never killed or robbed anyone. And never acted up in class. They were raised to be responsible even as children. They knew how to behave and they got spankings if they deserved them.
> Trying to blame tv, music and movies for children not behaving is just shifting blame from parents who aren't raising their children.
> When I hear about a teenager being shot in the middle of the night, I wonder why his parents don't know where he/she is and make sure he's at home!!
> Sorry...better get off this soapbox...it's getting shaky.
> Junek
> 
> P.S. Forgot to mention that I pray for the best results for Don's test!


June, If I remember correctly, it was't the government which decided that certain things were ''warping their psyches" and was bad for children. The relatively new field of child psychology
came up with that winning idea--along with scrapping the idea of discipline, personal responsibility, respect for those who are older than a child and/or who had responsibility over them.

What more can we really expect from children who've been raised by those who were children in that generation except that they should raise children who become even less capable adults?

Now I'm off my soap box.

Ohio Joy

By the way--Don's procedure showed that he has good colon health and I have pictures to prove it--if you're really curious!! (grin) Thanks for everyone's prayers and concern.


----------



## martina

Julie, it is good to forgive, but we can't like every one, nor are we meant to. There are people who hurt us and others and it is right to remember and protect where we can, both others and ourselves.


----------



## Pup lover

Ohio Joy

By the way--Don's procedure showed that he has good colon health and I have pictures to prove it--if you're really curious!! (grin) Thanks for everyone's prayers and concern.[/quote]

Thanks I have my own, and somehow I think they all pretty much look the same!! Lol. Glad they didnt find anything!


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> Stupid thing is, although I learned to have compassion for him- I never really even liked him- a very hard thing for Bronwen to accept- Mwyffanwy understood far better- but Bronwen is very much Daddy's girl. Terrible how one can get trapped- first time he hit me was only three weeks in- I had the mistaken idea I could 'help' him by listening to his take on the world. I am the only person who remembers his angle on the terrible assaults he exacted on his first wife, apart from the lady herself. I know now why she fought so hard to try and get him to court in Victoria, this was when he went through the breakdown that got me completely enmeshed. One can do such stupid things- Mum was so worried, knew something was seriously wrong with him, but unable to put her finger on it- nobody talked of Autism in those days- and Asperger's was unheard of. But bit pointless asking for a diagnosis for a 71 year old.


Funny, DH says the same thing about his ex, they were 16 when she got pregnant and they married, he never really liked her she just had big boobs and he was 16. :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Julie, it is good to forgive, but we can't like every one, nor are we meant to. There are people who hurt us and others and it is right to remember and protect where we can, both others and ourselves.


No it is just my exasperation with myself that I got so trapped- but without that I would never have had the two beautiful and gifted children, I did. Did not find Fale for 15 years!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Funny, DH says the same thing about his ex, they were 16 when she got pregnant and they married, he never really liked her she just had big boobs and he was 16. :shock:


It is hard when you are as young as that- when I think back to whom I was in love with at that age- but it was all dreaming- and Elvis in my case!


----------



## tami_ohio

sugarsugar said:


> Just popping in quick, still need to catch up on here.
> 
> DD is having a lot of back ache and some tightening in tummy... who knows, I might time them in case... ooh its getting exciting and scary too.


----------



## gagesmom

9pm and Gage is gone to bed, Greg is working on one of his r/c cars and I just finished knitting 3 of the bunny baskets I am making for Gages class. They are knit, just going to assemble them tomorrow.

Going back to catch up.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> It is hard when you are as young as that- when I think back to whom I was in love with at that age- but it was all dreaming- and Elvis in my case!


Me too!


----------



## tami_ohio

Poledra65 said:


> This is for all you insomniacs.


 :lol: I need to steal this and send it to my DS! He'll love it!


----------



## jheiens

Pup lover said:


> Ohio Joy
> 
> By the way--Don's procedure showed that he has good colon health and I have pictures to prove it--if you're really curious!! (grin) Thanks for everyone's prayers and concern.


Thanks I have my own, and somehow I think they all pretty much look the same!! Lol. Glad they didnt find anything![/quote]

Don has asked me to tell you all that he appreciates your prayers and caring for him, especially today. We made it to the VA hospital and back home in about 5 1/2 hours. Road construction sites and rain did NOT help the evening drive-time traffic at all!!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Poledra65 said:


> This is for all you insomniacs.


Loved the dwarf with ADHD picture, Kaye. Laughed so loud that Don came to see if I was all right.

I knitted the whole time Don was in the OR and nowI'm knitted out for the day. May get to bed shortly. OR NOT! just noticed that it's only 9:15pm. That would guarantee that I'd by awake by 3 am, for certain.

Talk to you later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Me too!


Ref: our youthful love of Elvis!


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> By the way--Don's procedure showed that he has good colon health and I have pictures to prove it--if you're really curious!! (grin) Thanks for everyone's prayers and concern.


I'm glad to hear Don got good news!


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope I have this URL right- it is hilarious!
> 
> http://www.tomrush.com./video_remember.html


 :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

Thanks, Tami. We both appreciate it.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom

I think I am going to signoff early tonight. Bit tired. Will check in tomorrow morning. night everyone, bug hugs to you all.


----------



## Lurker 2

Just spoke at some length with Marianne in Georgia- she sends love to all the gals! and I am sure to Sam as well!


----------



## Patches39

It's the end of a nice day. Finished my socks and I am happy with them. The workshop was awesome, Darowil is a good teacher, makes everything plan.
Sooooo, I'm off to read and rest for a while may be sleep will come.
Praying all have a blessed tomorrow, fill with joy, peace, healing, comfort and lots of love. Night.
:thumbup:


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> Ref: our youthful love of Elvis!


Yes, remember that he has just " Left the building ".


----------



## RookieRetiree

Pup lover said:


> He knows I am looking. The way they do three or four interviews these days I'm sure I probably will still be interviewing then. Its the first weekend in May is that still correct Rookie?


That's right


----------



## pammie1234

So glad that Don got good news. I have mine coming up this summer and I hope I get a good report as well.

Very tired tonight and as it is almost 9:45 PM, I think I shall head off to bed.

Please say prayers for my great nephews, Jax (2 years) and Dex (1 year) as both are having tubes put in their ears tomorrow morning. These are my DS's GSs that are now living with her. Both are sweet, precious boys with bad ears! We hope this will help in many areas!

Hugs and prayers to all! Good night, until tomorrow!


----------



## RookieRetiree

jheiens said:


> June, If I remember correctly, it was't the government which decided that certain things were ''warping their psyches" and was bad for children. The relatively new field of child psychology
> came up with that winning idea--along with scrapping the idea of discipline, personal responsibility, respect for those who are older than a child and/or who had responsibility over them.
> 
> What more can we really expect from children who've been raised by those who were children in that generation except that they should raise children who become even less capable adults?
> 
> Now I'm off my soap box.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> By the way--Don's procedure showed that he has good colon health and I have pictures to prove it--if you're really curious!! (grin) Thanks for everyone's prayers and concern.


That's the only time you can tell him that he's (has) a perfect A-hole .


----------



## Bonnie7591

The shrimp sounds so good. My DH cannot eat shellfish & I love it
I have a recipe for doing chicken breasts with Lemnos slices, it's really good too.



kehinkle said:


> Start of another week! I got my taxes finished today. Now to send them in with the checks.
> 
> My DD2 made roasted cauliflower, broccoli, onions and asparagus tonight with Italian baked shrimp. So yummy. The recipe was on my Facebook a few weeks ago. So easy, too.
> 
> Italian Baked Shrimp
> 
> 1 lb raw shrimp, cleaned and deveined (we used frozen colossals, thawed)
> 1/2 cup melted butter ( we used half butter, have olive oil)
> 2 lemons, sliced thinly
> 1 (.9 oz) package Italian dressing mix
> 
> Preheat oven to 350°. Put melted butter in the bottom of a casserole dish, place one layer of lemon slices on top. Toss shrimp with the mix (we used a Ziploc bag to do this), place on top of lemons in one layer. Bake for 10-12 minutes out until done.
> 
> So good and the cooked lemon slices are good to eat, too. We used large shrimp with tail on so ate them like that but I'd you use smaller shrimp, you can serve them with garlic bread or toast. The shrimp we used were in 12 oz bags so cooked up four bags but we only ate the first batch (cooked them in two batches) and there were enough for the four of us.
> 
> I'm like some of you. When I read the posts, I comment in my head (or outloud), sending good thoughts or prayers to all who need them.
> 
> Hope everyone has had a great day or the beginning of one.
> 
> Take care,
> Kathy


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> Heard that Bob Geldoffs (sp?) daughter died leaving two sons under 2 years old so two little boys who will never know there mother.


I had to look up who Bob Geldoff was. So sad for the children to lose their mom so young, they will not even remember her. My brother was 3 when our Dad died, he has no memories of him.


----------



## Bonnie7591

PurpleFi said:


> Ask him if he wants to live long enough to find out :thumbup:


 :lol: :XD: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Well, he hasn't gotten married and given me grands yet, so I'm sticking to pretty good, when I get my first grandchild, I'll promote him to great.


 :lol: Do you only have the one son?

My boys were both trained at about 2 1/2, I was told not to try before they were 2.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi again-- just dropping by to wish you all a good sleep if you are sleeping and a good day if you are down under. I am going to go to bed and read for awhile. talk to you all tomorrow! Sweet dreams everyone!


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> That's the only time you can tell him that he's (has) a perfect A-hole .


 :lol: Glad Don had a good report.

Pammie' hope all goes well for the little boys & their surgery.

I was not a great Elvis fan, he was a little before my time. I have been trying to convince a couple of my friend we should go see Fleetwood Mac when they come to Edmonton in November for their retirement tour. Many of the music icons of my youth are sure getting old. I saw Steven Tyler on TV last night & he is sure looking old, saw Mick Jaggar not long ago & he sure looks like he was" ridden hard & put up wet" I suposse none of them have abused themselves :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio

pammie1234 said:


> Please say prayers for my great nephews, Jax (2 years) and Dex (1 year) as both are having tubes put in their ears tomorrow morning. These are my DS's GSs that are now living with her. Both are sweet, precious boys with bad ears! We hope this will help in many areas!
> 
> Hugs and prayers to all! Good night, until tomorrow!


Sending prayers for the nephews. My DS had them put in 3 times. The tubes made a major difference in his hearing. He got them because of fluid build up, not because of ear infections. They will not be allowed to get water in their ears while the tubes are in, but good fitting ear plugs will keep it out. DS had an audiologist make ear plugs to fit. We just had to put Vaseline on the ear plugs to make them stay in.

Tami....who should already have DH's lunch made and be in bed. Solitaire hooked me again!


----------



## iamsam

here is a new bread recipe. --- sam

Four-Grain Bread Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Vegetarian
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 118, Saturated Fat: 0g, Sodium: 183mg, Dietary Fiber: 2g, Total Fat: 2g, Carbs: 21g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 4g 
Exchanges: Starch: 1.5, Other Carb: 1.5 
Carb Choices: 1.5

Ingredients

1/3 cup(s) oats, rolled, quick cooking 
1/3 cup(s) barley, quick-cooking 
2 cup(s) flour, bread 
1/2 cup(s) flour, whole-wheat 
1 tablespoon flour, high-gluten 
1 package(s) active dry yeast 
1 1/4 cup(s) water, warm 
2 tablespoon sugar 
2 tablespoon oil, cooking 
1 1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/3 cup(s) cornmeal

Preparation

Preheat oven to 375°F. Spread rolled oats and barley in a shallow baking pan. Bake about 10 minutes or until light brown, stirring occasionally. Cool. Transfer oats and barley to a blender or food processor. Cover and blend or process until the mixture is the consistency of flour. Set aside.

In a large bowl, stir together 1 cup of the bread flour, the whole wheat flour, gluten flour, and yeast. Add the warm water, sugar, oil, and salt. Beat with an electric mixer on low to medium speed for 30 seconds, scraping side of bowl constantly. Beat on high speed for 3 minutes. Using a wooden spoon, stir in cornmeal, oat mixture, and as much of the remaining bread flour as you can.

Turn out onto a lightly floured surface. Knead in enough of the remaining bread flour to make a moderately stiff dough that is smooth and elastic (6 to 8 minutes total). Shape dough into a ball. Place in a lightly greased bowl, turning once to grease surface of dough. Cover; let rise in a warm place until double in size (1 to 1 1/4 hours).

Punch down dough. Turn out onto a lightly floured surface. Cover; let rest for 10 minutes. Meanwhile, lightly grease an 8x4x2-inch loaf pan; set aside.

Shape dough into a loaf shape by patting or rolling. To shape dough by patting, gently pat and pinch dough into a loaf shape, tucking edges beneath. To shape dough by rolling, on a lightly floured surface, roll dough into a 12x8-inch rectangle. Roll up starting from a short side. Seal seams with fingertips as you roll.

Place shaped dough in prepared pan. Cover and let rise in a warm place until nearly double in size (about 30 minutes). Meanwhile, preheat oven to 375°F.

Bake about 40 minutes or until top is golden brown and bread sounds hollow when lightly tapped. Immediately remove from loaf pan. Cool on wire rack.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/fourgrain-bread.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_everydayhealthwomenshealth_20140407


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Yes, remember that he has just " Left the building ".


 :thumbup: re: the one and only Elvis!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> That's the only time you can tell him that he's (has) a perfect A-hole .


Rookie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Hi again-- just dropping by to wish you all a good sleep if you are sleeping and a good day if you are down under. I am going to go to bed and read for awhile. talk to you all tomorrow! Sweet dreams everyone!


Thanks Shirley- very over-tired from my 10 pm., Phone call last night- have not been able to sleep since- but got the yarn for the third guernsey, and some of my shopping done- have to have my INR test yet, have a new (woman) doctor (hooray!). Friend calling by tomorrow- so I have some goodies to feed her some lunch.


----------



## iamsam

love the picture Kathy. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Start of another week! I got my taxes finished today. Now to send them in with the checks.
> 
> My DD2 made roasted cauliflower, broccoli, onions and asparagus tonight with Italian baked shrimp. So yummy. The recipe was on my Facebook a few weeks ago. So easy, too.
> 
> Italian Baked Shrimp
> Take care,
> Kathy


----------



## iamsam

no - it doesn't do any good - birthdays keep coming. I guess I just thought I would never be seventy-two - at 21 you don't think like that. I do wonder where all the time went - what was I doing? so I choose to enjoy myself within my limitations - and I am having a good time. and it is better than the alternative. lol --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Evening Sam, that sounds ominous. Should I worry :shock:


----------



## iamsam

who is bob geldoff? and yes - that is too young to die - and too bad for the boys. --- sam



darowil said:


> Heard that Bob Geldoffs (sp?) daughter died leaving two sons under 2 years old so two little boys who will never know there mother.


----------



## iamsam

oh - good one purplefi. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Ask him if he wants to live long enough to find out :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> who is bob geldoff? and yes - that is too young to die - and too bad for the boys. --- sam


Do you recall Live Aid the concert that they held was it back in 2000?- may have been earlier. Geldof is an Irish singer writer of songs- quite talented fellow.


----------



## iamsam

are you going to hang it on the wall? --- sam



jheiens said:


> June, If I remember correctly, it was't the government which decided that certain things were ''warping their psyches" and was bad for children. The relatively new field of child psychology
> came up with that winning idea--along with scrapping the idea of discipline, personal responsibility, respect for those who are older than a child and/or who had responsibility over them.
> 
> What more can we really expect from children who've been raised by those who were children in that generation except that they should raise children who become even less capable adults?
> 
> Now I'm off my soap box.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> By the way--Don's procedure showed that he has good colon health and I have pictures to prove it--if you're really curious!! (grin) Thanks for everyone's prayers and concern.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Too right! He recommends Cannabis as a cure all for everything- goes to see the doctor wearing a Caftan, and sporting a leather 'hand' bag. plus his hair is pulled back in a pony tail (may be to compensate for the balding top!!!!!!)


Father and daughter, Bronwen at 18 months- note he had not managed to get her out of nappies!

.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

Doesn't look as though he had managed to get her *into* the nappy very well!! :lol:


----------



## KateB

jheiens said:


> By the way--Don's procedure showed that he has good colon health and I have pictures to prove it--if you're really curious!! (grin) Thanks for everyone's prayers and concern.


Glad to hear this, but I think I'll skip the pictures!

:lol:


----------



## KateB

Good morning/evening/middle of the night. I'm up early as it's my exercise class this morning (when I tell you that my friend who's 63 & me at 61 are two of the youngsters in this class, you can guess just how strenuous it is! :roll: ) so I'm eating breakfast now. It has poured all night, but at the moment it's dry and looks like a nice day (say it quietly! :shock: ) I'd better get a move on as I need to nip into town first and buy 2 cream cakes to have with our coffee afterwards....well there has to be some reason for exercising!


----------



## TNS

gagesmom said:


> Shirley I watched the Rick Mercer video-counting bears in Canada. It was fantastic :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Thanks for posting the link.


Me too, what a special experience!


----------



## TNS

darowil said:


> Heard that Bob Geldoffs (sp?) daughter died leaving two sons under 2 years old so two little boys who will never know there mother.


Or their maternal grandmother...


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Father and daughter, Bronwen at 18 months- note he had not managed to get her out of nappies!
> 
> .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
> 
> Doesn't look as though he had managed to get her *into* the nappy very well!! :lol:


Ah Kate- do you remember those flannel what were they called- that stopped one from getting soaked through!? He certainly had not done a good job with this change! No wonder people thought we were Hippies, looking back at that!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Glad to hear this, but I think I'll skip the pictures!
> 
> :lol:


The 'A' hole pics!


----------



## darowil

jheiens said:


> Ohio Joy
> 
> By the way--Don's procedure showed that he has good colon health and I have pictures to prove it--if you're really curious!! (grin) Thanks for everyone's prayers and concern.


Good that Don has a good healthy colon. Photos could be fun! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Good morning/evening/middle of the night. I'm up early as it's my exercise class this morning (when I tell you that my friend who's 63 & me at 61 are two of the youngsters in this class, you can guess just how strenuous it is! :roll: ) so I'm eating breakfast now. It has poured all night, but at the moment it's dry and looks like a nice day (say it quietly! :shock: ) I'd better get a move on as I need to nip into town first and buy 2 cream cakes to have with our coffee afterwards....well there has to be some reason for exercising!


But with much promise to come! (in the garden!)


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> It is hard when you are as young as that- when I think back to whom I was in love with at that age- but it was all dreaming- and Elvis in my case!


At least with Elvis you had no liklihood of getting into an unsuitable relationship! Distnace may have caused a few problems.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> At least with Elvis you had no liklihood of getting into an unsuitable relationship! Distnace may have caused a few problems.


Had his photo tucked in my underwear drawer! thought I was being so discrete!


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had to look up who Bob Geldoff was. So sad for the children to lose their mom so young, they will not even remember her. My brother was 3 when our Dad died, he has no memories of him.


My youngest brother was two and he has no memories either.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Father and daughter, Bronwen at 18 months- note he had not managed to get her out of nappies!
> 
> .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
> 
> Doesn't look as though he had managed to get her *into* the nappy very well!! :lol:


It didn't look like a very effective nappy at all did it-wonder if it held anything in at all?


----------



## darowil

TNS said:


> Or their maternal grandmother...


Sad isn't it? so much sorrow in one family. And so many other families with similar and even worse in the families- and sometimes through no fault of anyone.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Had his photo tucked in my underwear drawer! thought I was being so discrete!


I had David Cassidy on my wardrobe door


----------



## darowil

Maryanne is here tonight and I had just enough food left for two. So I just had to cook dessert didn't I? Did Gottastchs Mums Rhubarb Cake- but with mango as I couldn't find frozen rhubarb (also decreased the sugar as mango is much sweeter than rhubarb. Maryanne and I have just had some as we couldn't wait for it to get cold as we were meant to. Delcious, and have now treated as meant to and put it in the fridge to have as dessert as meant to. One of those funny ones that somehow turns into something quite different to waht you expect it to. Well except that warned what it would do.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> The 'A' hole pics!


Was that not the pic you put on?!!  :lol:


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> I had David Cassidy on my wardrobe door


I had The Beatles all over my bedroom walls and ceiling!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Was that not the pic you put on?!!  :lol:


Good one, Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> I had The Beatles all over my bedroom walls and ceiling!


I bought Sergeant Pepper's Lonely Heart Club Band LP the first day we had decimal currency, 23rd July 1967, or there abouts I know it coincided with my 21st.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I had David Cassidy on my wardrobe door


Remembering that the year I left Britain, is the year you were born!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, it is rather windy though.

I see we were talking about pop stars, although I loved Elvis to bits I was more into Joan Byas, Bob Dillon, Julie Felix and the Dubliners, still am in fact.

Hope everyone is having a good day.

Tuesday photos....


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> I had The Beatles all over my bedroom walls and ceiling!


Mum liked them. She tells about the time one of my brothers embarresed her in Mass- he burst out loudly singing She Loves You Yeah Yeahat a quite time in the service. Think she wanted to disappear into the floor. Dear things sometimes kids.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it is rather windy though.
> 
> I see we were talking about pop stars, although I loved Elvis to bits I was more into Joan Byas, Bob Dillon, Julie Felix and the Dubliners, still am in fact.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day.
> 
> Tuesday photos....


Lovely photos again.
I still like the same tpye of music as I did in my teens, what is now called easy listening (if you couldn't tell from David Cassidy!)- actually 60s is my favourite even though most of my teens was in the 70s. In fact as a teenager I listened to 5AD, 1323. I now listen to Cruise 1323! 5AD went over to FM and Cruise took over the call sign from them and for a long time were connected to them. And they still play a lot of the music from when I first listened to 1323.
We would have 'fights' as to which of the two stations that teenagers listened to would be on. Whoever got to the wireless first got to put it on the station they wanted. But sometimes someone would try changing it. I would get really get really frustrated by siblings who changed the station just becuase they didn't like one song. Then one day one brother did this- only to find the same song being played on the other station as well! As you see I never forgot this little thing, bet Andrew doesn't remember it. The girls liked one and boys the other- the one that would play the more radical groups like the Rolling Stones!
(THis was the same brother who burst into the Beatles song in the middle of Mass).


----------



## darowil

Purple did you bring the peacock home with you instead of the alpaca and angora goat? He would look lovely in your garden


----------



## jheiens

Now that you lot have mentioned hanging pictures of Don's colonoscopy, it might be interesting. Greatly enlarged and framed for hanging, they might look very avantgarde--seem very bizarre wallpaper!

He would likely be quite embarrassed if he knew we were discussing these pictures of his innards.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone, just letting you know we are still here. Things about the same, back ache etc some tightening now and again. 
Well, it has rained quite steadily for most of the day today, we sure need it.

Back to caching up.......

((((((((GROUP HUG))))))))


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Lovely photos again.
> I still like the same tpye of music as I did in my teens, what is now called easy listening (if you couldn't tell from David Cassidy!)- actually 60s is my favourite even though most of my teens was in the 70s. In fact as a teenager I listened to 5AD, 1323. I now listen to Cruise 1323! 5AD went over to FM and Cruise took over the call sign from them and for a long time were connected to them. And they still play a lot of the music from when I first listened to 1323.
> We would have 'fights' as to which of the two stations that teenagers listened to would be on. Whoever got to the wireless first got to put it on the station they wanted. But sometimes someone would try changing it. I would get really get really frustrated by siblings who changed the station just becuase they didn't like one song. Then one day one brother did this- only to find the same song being played on the other station as well! As you see I never forgot this little thing, bet Andrew doesn't remember it. The girls liked one and boys the other- the one that would play the more radical groups like the Rolling Stones!
> (THis was the same brother who burst into the Beatles song in the middle of Mass).


I listen now to magic 1278 melbourne. Love it, they play 40s,50,60, etc.

OMG I was SO in love with David Cassidy. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

pammie1234 said:


> So glad that Don got good news. I have mine coming up this summer and I hope I get a good report as well.
> 
> Very tired tonight and as it is almost 9:45 PM, I think I shall head off to bed.
> 
> Please say prayers for my great nephews, Jax (2 years) and Dex (1 year) as both are having tubes put in their ears tomorrow morning. These are my DS's GSs that are now living with her. Both are sweet, precious boys with bad ears! We hope this will help in many areas!
> 
> Hugs and prayers to all! Good night, until tomorrow!


I am in agreement with you, praying now.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope I have this URL right- it is hilarious!
> 
> http://www.tomrush.com./video_remember.html


Julie....a thousand thank you's for this video!!! It sure started my day off with laughs. And what more could anyone ask for? Especially since it seems our sunshine will still be a memory today.
Good morning and many hugs!!!
junek


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> no - it doesn't do any good - birthdays keep coming. I guess I just thought I would never be seventy-two - at 21 you don't think like that. I do wonder where all the time went - what was I doing? so I choose to enjoy myself within my limitations - and I am having a good time. and it is better than the alternative. lol --- sam


AMEN!!!!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Stupid thing is, although I learned to have compassion for him- I never really even liked him- a very hard thing for Bronwen to accept- Mwyffanwy understood far better- but Bronwen is very much Daddy's girl. Terrible how one can get trapped- first time he hit me was only three weeks in- I had the mistaken idea I could 'help' him by listening to his take on the world. I am the only person who remembers his angle on the terrible assaults he exacted on his first wife, apart from the lady herself. I know now why she fought so hard to try and get him to court in Victoria, this was when he went through the breakdown that got me completely enmeshed. One can do such stupid things- Mum was so worried, knew something was seriously wrong with him, but unable to put her finger on it- nobody talked of Autism in those days- and Asperger's was unheard of. But bit pointless asking for a diagnosis for a 71 year old.


I'm so sorry you had to go through all of that! It's amazing how we can be so caught up when we're young and pay for it for many years down the road.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> June, If I remember correctly, it was't the government which decided that certain things were ''warping their psyches" and was bad for children. The relatively new field of child psychology
> came up with that winning idea--along with scrapping the idea of discipline, personal responsibility, respect for those who are older than a child and/or who had responsibility over them.
> 
> What more can we really expect from children who've been raised by those who were children in that generation except that they should raise children who become even less capable adults?
> 
> Now I'm off my soap box.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> By the way--Don's procedure showed that he has good colon health and I have pictures to prove it--if you're really curious!! (grin) Thanks for everyone's prayers and concern.


So glad that Don's procedure had a good outcome. I'll bet he was ready to eat everything in sight by the time he got home.
It's so easy to blame other people when we don't want to take responsibility....and blaming tv, movies and music make wonderful scapegoats!! They're so generalized.
Junek


----------



## Patches39

KateB said:


> Good morning/evening/middle of the night. I'm up early as it's my exercise class this morning (when I tell you that my friend who's 63 & me at 61 are two of the youngsters in this class, you can guess just how strenuous it is! :roll: ) so I'm eating breakfast now. It has poured all night, but at the moment it's dry and looks like a nice day (say it quietly! :shock: ) I'd better get a move on as I need to nip into town first and buy 2 cream cakes to have with our coffee afterwards....well there has to be some reason for exercising!


Lovely garden, gloomy not at all. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Funny, DH says the same thing about his ex, they were 16 when she got pregnant and they married, he never really liked her she just had big boobs and he was 16. :shock:


Oh, well, big boobs make up for many deficiencies when you're a 16 yr old boy.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> It is hard when you are as young as that- when I think back to whom I was in love with at that age- but it was all dreaming- and Elvis in my case!


Oh, Julie....you were one of millions dreaming of Elvis....
Junek


----------



## jknappva

pammie1234 said:


> So glad that Don got good news. I have mine coming up this summer and I hope I get a good report as well.
> 
> Very tired tonight and as it is almost 9:45 PM, I think I shall head off to bed.
> 
> Please say prayers for my great nephews, Jax (2 years) and Dex (1 year) as both are having tubes put in their ears tomorrow morning. These are my DS's GSs that are now living with her. Both are sweet, precious boys with bad ears! We hope this will help in many areas!
> 
> Hugs and prayers to all! Good night, until tomorrow!


It will be a pleasure to pray for these boys. God willing, this will take care of their problem.
Junek


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it is rather windy though.
> 
> I see we were talking about pop stars, although I loved Elvis to bits I was more into Joan Byas, Bob Dillon, Julie Felix and the Dubliners, still am in fact.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day.
> 
> Tuesday photos....


Oh my lovely photos. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol: Glad Don had a good report.
> 
> Pammie' hope all goes well for the little boys & their surgery.
> 
> I was not a great Elvis fan, he was a little before my time. I have been trying to convince a couple of my friend we should go see Fleetwood Mac when they come to Edmonton in November for their retirement tour. Many of the music icons of my youth are sure getting old. I saw Steven Tyler on TV last night & he is sure looking old, saw Mick Jaggar not long ago & he sure looks like he was" ridden hard & put up wet" I suposse none of them have abused themselves :lol:


And Steve Tyler and Mick Jagger never had good looks when they were young. But, Steve Tyler sure had a beautiful daughter, Liv Tyler. Her mother must have been a real beauty!!
junek


----------



## gagesmom

The sweet sound of silence. :thumbup: Gage is off to school and Greg is gone to the coffee shop.

Dogs are all asleep and I am going to catch up then grab a shower. Day off today but we have an apt at the bank.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> no - it doesn't do any good - birthdays keep coming. I guess I just thought I would never be seventy-two - at 21 you don't think like that. I do wonder where all the time went - what was I doing? so I choose to enjoy myself within my limitations - and I am having a good time. and it is better than the alternative. lol --- sam


I'm the same way,Sam. And I have few years on you. It took me until just a few months ago to realize I don't have to do anything I don't want to (with the exception of the little housework I do!!) and don't enjoy. And don't owe any one an explanation. After all, my mother and father died a long time ago and they would have been the only ones I would dream of explaining things to!!
junek


----------



## kehinkle

jheiens said:


> June, If I remember correctly, it was't the government which decided that certain things were ''warping their psyches" and was bad for children. The relatively new field of child psychology
> came up with that winning idea--along with scrapping the idea of discipline, personal responsibility, respect for those who are older than a child and/or who had responsibility over them.
> 
> What more can we really expect from children who've been raised by those who were children in that generation except that they should raise children who become even less capable adults?
> 
> Now I'm off my soap box.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> By the way--Don's procedure showed that he has good colon health and I have pictures to prove it--if you're really curious!! (grin) Thanks for everyone's prayers and concern.


Glad things look good for Don, but think I will pass on seeing those pix.  
Kathy


----------



## gagesmom

Lurker 2 said:


> Rookie!!!!!!!!!!!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> who is bob geldoff? and yes - that is too young to die - and too bad for the boys. --- sam


I only remember him as the rocker who started one of the charities to feed starving AFrican children. I believe they had a huge telecast with lots of music stars.
junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you recall Live Aid the concert that they held was it back in 2000?- may have been earlier. Geldof is an Irish singer writer of songs- quite talented fellow.


Thanks, Julie, my answer to Sam's comment is later and I couldn't remember the name of the concert. I'd never heard of him before and havent' heard much about him since.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Good morning/evening/middle of the night. I'm up early as it's my exercise class this morning (when I tell you that my friend who's 63 & me at 61 are two of the youngsters in this class, you can guess just how strenuous it is! :roll: ) so I'm eating breakfast now. It has poured all night, but at the moment it's dry and looks like a nice day (say it quietly! :shock: ) I'd better get a move on as I need to nip into town first and buy 2 cream cakes to have with our coffee afterwards....well there has to be some reason for exercising!


Oh, so lovely even in the gloom!! Looks a lot like our morning. You're so right about the exercising. But I indulge in the goodies without the exercising....
junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> My youngest brother was two and he has no memories either.


My father died when my sister was 8 months old. Once she was upset when they were making something for their fathers in school. My husband told her he would be glad to be her honorary father. She was 15 months old when we got married.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:


> Loved the dwarf with ADHD picture, Kaye. Laughed so loud that Don came to see if I was all right.
> 
> I knitted the whole time Don was in the OR and nowI'm knitted out for the day. May get to bed shortly. OR NOT! just noticed that it's only 9:15pm. That would guarantee that I'd by awake by 3 am, for certain.
> 
> Talk to you later.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 
Glad Dons pics came out clear.


----------



## gagesmom

alright I am caught up and I am off to get a shower and get ready. talk to you all later on.


Btw I too dreamed of Elvis.


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Was that not the pic you put on?!!  :lol:


Ref: The A-hole pic and Julie's pic of her ex!

Oh, Kate....good one!!! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## kehinkle

Bonnie7591 said:


> The shrimp sounds so good. My DH cannot eat shellfish & I love it
> I have a recipe for doing chicken breasts with Lemnos slices, it's really good too.


All have to try that, too. I love the taste of lemon. We all like shrimp. My DSILaw can't eat any shellfish except for shrimp.

Kathy


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it is rather windy though.
> 
> I see we were talking about pop stars, although I loved Elvis to bits I was more into Joan Byas, Bob Dillon, Julie Felix and the Dubliners, still am in fact.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day.
> 
> Tuesday photos....


Peacocks are so lovely...Years ago, my daughter and I were at Middleton Plantation ( A park on the grounds of an old plantation) in South Carolina and saw a white peacock....What a treat!
Your grandchilden are so cute....love your anemones!
good morning, PurpleFi!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Good morning/evening/middle of the night. I'm up early as it's my exercise class this morning (when I tell you that my friend who's 63 & me at 61 are two of the youngsters in this class, you can guess just how strenuous it is! :roll: ) so I'm eating breakfast now. It has poured all night, but at the moment it's dry and looks like a nice day (say it quietly! :shock: ) I'd better get a move on as I need to nip into town first and buy 2 cream cakes to have with our coffee afterwards....well there has to be some reason for exercising!


Great garden. Have fun at exercise class.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it is rather windy though.
> 
> I see we were talking about pop stars, although I loved Elvis to bits I was more into Joan Byas, Bob Dillon, Julie Felix and the Dubliners, still am in fact.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day.
> 
> Tuesday photos....


Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it is rather windy though.
> 
> I see we were talking about pop stars, although I loved Elvis to bits I was more into Joan Byas, Bob Dillon, Julie Felix and the Dubliners, still am in fact.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day.
> 
> Tuesday photos....


Joan Biaz happens to be a favourite of mine- uncertain of spelling- my vinyls disappeared long ago. don't know Jule Felix and the Dubliners- Where is Zoe- she'd know how to find them!
Dylan is absolute classic! along with Buffy Sainte Marie- whom I was delighted to hear from our Canadians recently is still going strong- also early Paul Simon.


----------



## sugarsugar

Back again, maybe I should ask for some gentle thoughts (it could be a false alarm) coz DD is having pretty good backache and some decent tightenings.... going to time them I think. We called the birthing unit couple of hours ago and the midwife who answered told her she not in labour unless her water has broken. :shock: Well I know a few people who had to get their's broken and they were certainly in labour. I hope if we go in there we dont have her.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Mum liked them. She tells about the time one of my brothers embarresed her in Mass- he burst out loudly singing She Loves You Yeah Yeahat a quite time in the service. Think she wanted to disappear into the floor. Dear things sometimes kids.


Mum was scandalised by the Rolling Stones with their long hair- she chanced to see them in Rotorua- where of course everyone goes to see the geysers!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Back again, maybe I should ask for some gentle thoughts (it could be a false alarm) coz DD is having pretty good backache and some decent tightenings.... going to time them I think. We called the birthing unit couple of hours ago and the midwife who answered told her she not in labour unless her water has broken. :shock: Well I know a few people who had to get their's broken and they were certainly in labour. I hope if we go in there we dont have her.


Too right- not true at all about the waters- I was about 11 hours into the first labour when the junior registrar broke mine- in an effort 'to hurry things up' I blame him for the cyanotic attack Mwyffanwy had during her first night.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Now that you lot have mentioned hanging pictures of Don's colonoscopy, it might be interesting. Greatly enlarged and framed for hanging, they might look very avantgarde--seem very bizarre wallpaper!
> 
> He would likely be quite embarrassed if he knew we were discussing these pictures of his innards.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, just letting you know we are still here. Things about the same, back ache etc some tightening now and again.
> Well, it has rained quite steadily for most of the day today, we sure need it.
> 
> Back to caching up.......
> 
> ((((((((GROUP HUG))))))))


In on that one- see you are now offline- hope it is for real!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> In on that one- see you are now offline- hope it is for real!


Back on for a little bit.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Julie....a thousand thank you's for this video!!! It sure started my day off with laughs. And what more could anyone ask for? Especially since it seems our sunshine will still be a memory today.
> Good morning and many hugs!!!
> junek


Good morning! June! how are you?- judging by how early it is here- I think it must be still fairly early morning for you!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Back on for a little bit.


Oh boy! How is DD handling this process?


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh boy! How is DD handling this process?


Well now it seems she has gone to sleep so I am going to bed. I guess this could go on and off for a day or two.... I hope not!


----------



## kehinkle

Morning, 

Getting ready to go back in service after a trip to the library to use their computer. Have a form I need to send to the company and of course, I would get the email after I left my DD1's where the computer and printer are.

Loved the discussions on girlhood crushes. Beatles, The Monkees, not so much Elvis although I like his music. Anything 50-70s now. Some country, swing, jazz classical thrown in with it. No thanks to rap or what passes for music today.

Have a great day,

Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I'm so sorry you had to go through all of that! It's amazing how we can be so caught up when we're young and pay for it for many years down the road.
> Hugs,
> Junek


It was a real double bind. I remember being on holiday with Mum at Rotokawa, when I was approaching 5 months pregnant- not showing at all because I was so fit- working as a postal delivery person, on foot- and studying for my Fine Arts Degree at the same time- had my small motor bike it was only 90cc- really more of a scooter. We would discuss the situation logically- she and I about how trapped I was- and either I would ring or he would ring me- can't now recall- but I remember Mum pointing out how I was falling into exactly the traps we had been talking about- it is so difficult to make decisions when your hormones are all up the booie. Mum was a fully Registered Mental Nurse- had trained with the Quakers at The Retreat in York- was up to speed with Jung and Adler- had not much time for Freud. As well as being a very gifted Occupational Therapist- but as I mentioned earlier no-one knew much back then about Autism or Asperger's- and she could not quite put her finger on his problem. But to her credit, when I finally got out- not once did she ever say I told you so. though she had very real cause. How I miss the old lady.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Well now it seems she has gone to sleep so I am going to bed. I guess this could go on and off for a day or two.... I hope not!


I think we all do, dear!


----------



## martina

Julie, I too miss my Mum. Think we always do, .


----------



## sassafras123

Kaye I never spanked my girls. Spanked my son once. He ran out intonthe street. Scared me so bad I spanked him before thinking even.
Sam, thank you. Yes, I think of owning a horse also. But then reality sets in.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Oh, Julie....you were one of millions dreaming of Elvis....
> Junek


My friend Jill Bishop and I went to all the Elvis movies at the Regent in Rotorua!


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Julie, I too miss my Mum. Think we always do, .


There is no one quite like your Mum! Mind you we fought like cat and dog through much of my teens, and into my twenties!


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye I never spanked my girls. Spanked my son once. He ran out intonthe street. Scared me so bad I spanked him before thinking even.
> Sam, thank you. Yes, I think of owning a horse also. But then reality sets in.


I once took a broom stick to Mwyffanwy- she had me so angry- realised what I was doing stopped- and was so guilt stricken went and confessed at church. But beyond that NEVER physical discipline- it was against my principles as a Quaker.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it is rather windy though.
> 
> I see we were talking about pop stars, although I loved Elvis to bits I was more into Joan Byas, Bob Dillon, Julie Felix and the Dubliners, still am in fact.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day.
> 
> Tuesday photos....


On second thoughts: it has taken me so long catching up- I am sure my hour to edit has long elapsed- I love peacocks- I know they are not Purple- but the colours are just so glorious! So good to see an established part of the garden , rather than the new plantings- but I know they will be wonderful as they cover the earth- DH (Mr P) keeps things wonderfully weed free!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Ref: The A-hole pic and Julie's pic of her ex!
> 
> Oh, Kate....good one!!! LOL!!
> Junek


 :XD: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123

Kaye, thank you. They are so loving. I'm very proud of them.


----------



## Bonnie7591

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it is rather windy though.
> 
> I see we were talking about pop stars, although I loved Elvis to bits I was more into Joan Byas, Bob Dillon, Julie Felix and the Dubliners, still am in fact.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day.
> 
> Tuesday photos....


Lovely photos. I saw Bob Dillon last summer at the exhibition, I was SO disappointed, he didn't sing any of the old songs & I was not impressed with the new stuff. Maybe I should forget going to Fleetwood Mac as they might not sound the same either.


----------



## martina

I go to see Dennis Locorriere ," the Voice of Dr. Hook " as he was known. He sings some of the old , lots of new, and everybody has a great time. This year he is touring in Australia, so won't be touring here in UK till next year unfortunately. So some of the ones we loved as youngsters can still shine!


----------



## Bonnie7591

sugarsugar said:


> Back again, maybe I should ask for some gentle thoughts (it could be a false alarm) coz DD is having pretty good backache and some decent tightenings.... going to time them I think. We called the birthing unit couple of hours ago and the midwife who answered told her she not in labour unless her water has broken. :shock: Well I know a few people who had to get their's broken and they were certainly in labour. I hope if we go in there we dont have her.


I wouldn't wait at home for the water to break unless you are very close, both my boys, the water broke & they arrived within 5 minutes!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> There is no one quite like your Mum! Mind you we fought like cat and dog through much of my teens, and into my twenties!


Definitely no one is like your mom. Mine has been gone 31 years & I still think of her almost every day. We were very close & especially so when she was so sick for the last 2 1/2 yrs. Even when I was a teen we never fought.


----------



## martina

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wouldn't wait at home for the water to break unless you are very close, both my boys, the water broke & they arrived within 5 minutes!


In my case the waters broke 11 hours before my first son arrived. With my second son the waters broke and he arrived about two minutes later, before the midwife had managed to change the sheet! Unless the patient is examined I fail to see why the midwife would say to wait so long.


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> Back again, maybe I should ask for some gentle thoughts (it could be a false alarm) coz DD is having pretty good backache and some decent tightenings.... going to time them I think. We called the birthing unit couple of hours ago and the midwife who answered told her she not in labour unless her water has broken. :shock: Well I know a few people who had to get their's broken and they were certainly in labour. I hope if we go in there we dont have her.


Don't depend on that midwife!!! I was in labor for almost 5 hours with one baby and the water hadn't broken. Only my first one did my water break before labor.
Has she had babies?? LOL
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Good morning! June! how are you?- judging by how early it is here- I think it must be still fairly early morning for you!


It really wasn't as early as I'm usually up and online, Julie. I had to wait until my daughter re-booted the router since it's in her bedroom and she didn't get up until almost 8 am.
I'm usually up and about by 5 am.
I'm fine....just wish we could have some sunshine today. It doesn't take long to get tired of dreary weather. We had almost 1.5 inches of rain yesterday so the grass is growing really fast.
Junek


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> Joan Biaz happens to be a favourite of mine- uncertain of spelling- my vinyls disappeared long ago. don't know Jule Felix and the Dubliners- Where is Zoe- she'd know how to find them!
> Dylan is absolute classic! along with Buffy Sainte Marie- whom I was delighted to hear from our Canadians recently is still going strong- also early Paul Simon.


Last year sometime, my NWR group did our personal 'Desert Island Discs', and the one name that cropped up on almost all our lists was Paul Simon, either solo or as part of Simon and Garfunkle. I think our youngest member is in her late 50s and several are in their 70s. The Beach Boys and the Beatles also did pretty well! I loved Joan Baez's voice and her songs had so much relevance to all the things that were going on in the world in the 60s and early 70s.

I was absolutely not allowed to put up any pop star photos when I was a girl, my mother was very disapproving of that sort of thing. Even any teen magazines I bought had to be hidden away, because she would have hit the roof had she known I was reading them. My teens are not a time a look back on with much pleasure!

By the way, the Live Aid concert that you mentioned earlier actually took place in 1985. Doesn't time fly! I remember buying the LP for my daughters!


----------



## jknappva

not once did she ever say I told you so. though she had very real cause. How I miss the old lady.[/quote]

Do we ever NOT miss our mothers?? I catch myself once in a while thinking I'll phone MOm and ask her...she'll know. And she's been gone for almost 20 yrs.
Hugs!!!
Junek


----------



## sassafras123

Joan Baez is one of my favorite singers also. I learned to play guitar to play her songs.
Off to take Maya for walk.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kate, your garden is lovely, so nice to see green. Our snow baks should disappear today, supposed to get up to 15C, will feel like summer!

Martina, Dr.Hook was& still is one of my favorites, never saw them in person. The BeeGees were in Saskatoon when I was going to college but I had a major exam the next day so couldn't go, that is one concert I would have really liked to attend. I still like alot of their music. We saw Rod Stewart about 10 yrs ago & he was amazing.
Well must get going, off to get my tit put in the wringer (mammogram). I was supposed to have it done a few months ago but couldn't move my arm into the places it would need so put it off. I called yesterday & they had a cancellation so off to Lloyd.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Joan Biaz happens to be a favourite of mine- uncertain of spelling- my vinyls disappeared long ago. don't know Jule Felix and the Dubliners- Where is Zoe- she'd know how to find them!
> Dylan is absolute classic! along with Buffy Sainte Marie- whom I was delighted to hear from our Canadians recently is still going strong- also early Paul Simon.


YOu just have to type the name in the search bar on you tube. love the Dubliners


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend getting a late start today. It is over cast and rainy, 7.7c/46f so not too bad temperature wise. I see I am nearly into the afternoon. Today has been hectic thus far, more insurance people to deal with. This should be the last of it, fingers crossed. I will be glad to get the mess cleaned up and not have to look at it any longer. 

Today's coffee arriving later than normal. 

Healing energy to those in need. HUGS for everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> It really wasn't as early as I'm usually up and online, Julie. I had to wait until my daughter re-booted the router since it's in her bedroom and she didn't get up until almost 8 am.
> I'm usually up and about by 5 am.
> I'm fine....just wish we could have some sunshine today. It doesn't take long to get tired of dreary weather. We had almost 1.5 inches of rain yesterday so the grass is growing really fast.
> Junek


wish you could have sun, too!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Last year sometime, my NWR group did our personal 'Desert Island Discs', and the one name that cropped up on almost all our lists was Paul Simon, either solo or as part of Simon and Garfunkle. I think our youngest member is in her late 50s and several are in their 70s. The Beach Boys and the Beatles also did pretty well! I loved Joan Baez's voice and her songs had so much relevance to all the things that were going on in the world in the 60s and early 70s.
> 
> I was absolutely not allowed to put up any pop star photos when I was a girl, my mother was very disapproving of that sort of thing. Even any teen magazines I bought had to be hidden away, because she would have hit the roof had she known I was reading them. My teens are not a time a look back on with much pleasure!
> 
> By the way, the Live Aid concert that you mentioned earlier actually took place in 1985. Doesn't time fly! I remember buying the LP for my daughters!


Goodness! that was a long time back- Mwyffanwy has to have turned 12 that year or maybe 13- I've not double checked- Now that you jog my memory we put the TV in her Bedroom- so she could watch all night- I do recall her emerging bleary eyed at about 11 the next morning!

thanks for getting the spelling sorted for us!!!!!!!
Librarianship is not to be sniffed at- no matter what your oldest DGD says!


----------



## KatyNora

thewren said:


> no - it doesn't do any good - birthdays keep coming. I guess I just thought I would never be seventy-two - at 21 you don't think like that. I do wonder where all the time went - what was I doing? so I choose to enjoy myself within my limitations - and I am having a good time. and it is better than the alternative. lol --- sam


 Me too!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

It is a fish. Mild in flavor


Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds great, Gwen, curiosity as to what is Tilapia?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Drs. had to break mine..even last one who was born after just 20 minutes in hosp. only about 4 hours of labor. My dr's rule was to come in when contractions were at least 5 min apart for 4 in a row or if time in between was decreasing, but I was only 20 minutes from hospital. wishing all the best.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I wouldn't wait at home for the water to break unless you are very close, both my boys, the water broke & they arrived within 5 minutes!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> It is a fish. Mild in flavor


 :thumbup: How are you today? things settling back to normal I hope!?


----------



## KatyNora

jknappva said:


> My father died when my sister was 8 months old. Once she was upset when they were making something for their fathers in school. My husband told her he would be glad to be her honorary father. She was 15 months old when we got married.
> Junek


Your DH was a good man, June. My DD was 9 yo when her dad died and she's been fortunate that the father of one of her best friends became her honorary dad. It helped a lot.


----------



## melyn

me too lol



Lurker 2 said:


> It is hard when you are as young as that- when I think back to whom I was in love with at that age- but it was all dreaming- and Elvis in my case!


----------



## Lurker 2

melyn said:


> me too lol


All the old Elvis fans! :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> Purple did you bring the peacock home with you instead of the alpaca and angora goat? He would look lovely in your garden


I couldn't get his tail feathers into my bag :-(


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Joan Biaz happens to be a favourite of mine- uncertain of spelling- my vinyls disappeared long ago. don't know Jule Felix and the Dubliners- Where is Zoe- she'd know how to find them!
> Dylan is absolute classic! along with Buffy Sainte Marie- whom I was delighted to hear from our Canadians recently is still going strong- also early Paul Simon.


Oh I'd fortgotten Simon and Garfunkel, still have their CDs in the car.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> I listen now to magic 1278 melbourne. Love it, they play 40s,50,60, etc.
> 
> OMG I was SO in love with David Cassidy. :thumbup:


And to add to the excitement his birthday is only a few days before mine- although he is older than me.
maybe your GD will be born on his birthday!


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend getting a late start today. It is over cast and rainy, 7.7c/46f so not too bad temperature wise. I see I am nearly into the afternoon. Today has been hectic thus far, more insurance people to deal with. This should be the last of it, fingers crossed. I will be glad to get the mess cleaned up and not have to look at it any longer.
> 
> Today's coffee arriving later than normal.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need. HUGS for everyone.


 :lol: Laughing and can't stop. Thanks for coffee, lovely cups :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> My father died when my sister was 8 months old. Once she was upset when they were making something for their fathers in school. My husband told her he would be glad to be her honorary father. She was 15 months old when we got married.
> Junek


So she had a father figure for a while then which was lovely for her. And how nice of your DH to offer to take on that role for her. There must have been a big difference between the two of you.


----------



## PurpleFi

PurpleFi said:


> Oh I'd fortgotten Simon and Garfunkel, still have their CDs in the car.


and then there were the Mamas and the Papas


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Back again, maybe I should ask for some gentle thoughts (it could be a false alarm) coz DD is having pretty good backache and some decent tightenings.... going to time them I think. We called the birthing unit couple of hours ago and the midwife who answered told her she not in labour unless her water has broken. :shock: Well I know a few people who had to get their's broken and they were certainly in labour. I hope if we go in there we dont have her.


While that is clear you can be in labour and your waters not broken she may have been saying that with the tightening she is currently having -rather than unmistakable contractions- and the waters not having broken she is not in labour yet.
Maybe she will beat David Cassidy's birthday then.


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> Peacocks are so lovely...Years ago, my daughter and I were at Middleton Plantation ( A park on the grounds of an old plantation) in South Carolina and saw a white peacock....What a treat!
> Your grandchilden are so cute....love your anemones!
> good morning, PurpleFi!
> Junek


There was a gorgeous white peacock at the place where my sister got married in South Wales. He was displaying most of the time and looked quite elegant.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> I couldn't get his tail feathers into my bag :-(


 the tail feathers would have made a fancy addition to the bag.  He would have followed you all around the garden too. Mine did was strange at first but I got used it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> :lol: Laughing and can't stop. Thanks for coffee, lovely cups :thumbup:


Most welcome glad you have enjoyed them.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> I couldn't get his tail feathers into my bag :-(


And a peacock without his tails feathers is not worth having.


----------



## darowil

All these bands I used to love listening too- in fact I still do and have CDs from many of them. DH has also put my old LPs onto a USB which is great. ANd one of my sisters has put all the old singles from all of us siblings onto CDs which has lovely memories. Maybe I should go and get one. No, I don't have music on becuase it is 3am. 
I wasn't sleeping and gave trying to follow the regime I was trying to follow. I got sick of lying in bed or reading the white on black on my iPad. Needed a change of position and some knitting. And KP.
MAybe I should think of going back to bed soon.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> and then there were the Mamas and the Papas


mama Cass was such a brilliant singer!


----------



## KatyNora

PurpleFi said:


> and then there were the Mamas and the Papas


Love them! Also Peter, Paul & Mary.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend getting a late start today. It is over cast and rainy, 7.7c/46f so not too bad temperature wise. I see I am nearly into the afternoon. Today has been hectic thus far, more insurance people to deal with. This should be the last of it, fingers crossed. I will be glad to get the mess cleaned up and not have to look at it any longer.
> 
> Today's coffee arriving later than normal.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need. HUGS for everyone.


Love the mugs...such a great charity....and we don't want to waste that expensive s**t and NOT smile!!
ROFLMAO!!!
Good afternoon, Caren. I hope you soon have the mess cleaned up and can start on your new and improved barn!
Looking forward to seeing it in progress and finished.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

KatyNora said:


> Your DH was a good man, June. My DD was 9 yo when her dad died and she's been fortunate that the father of one of her best friends became her honorary dad. It helped a lot.


Yes, it helps a lot. I can't imagine not knowing your mother or father...there must be a huge void in your life!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> All the old Elvis fans! :thumbup:


When my nephew (now 33 yrs old) was in his teens, he went through a period of Alice Cooper,etc. When he was about 20, he asked my sister if she knew who the Beatles were!!! He'd heard a couple of their songs and was hooked. Now he's as big a fan of '60's songs as we are!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Does anyone recall a song: Arlo Guthrey: Alice's Restaurant. A flat mate of mine played that back to back one weekend when It was just him and me in the flat- surprisingly I was able to continue listening to it- even bought my own copy.


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> So she had a father figure for a while then which was lovely for her. And how nice of your DH to offer to take on that role for her. There must have been a big difference between the two of you.


I was 16 yrs old when she was born...a change of life surprise. When my boys were small, I'd take her shopping with us and everyone thought she was my daughter. Understandable since she was only 2 1/2 yrs older than my oldest son.
Junek


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker
thanks for getting the spelling sorted for us!!!!!!!
Librarianship is not to be sniffed at- no matter what your oldest DGD says![/quote said:


> Oh, dear, I am in trouble with her again. Last night, I received an e-mail from her, which to my untutored eye, looked like nothing but hundreds of emoticons and similar little pictures. I replied asking what that was all about, and it appears that it was a puzzle that I was meant to solve! :roll: :roll: I have told her, I can do crosswords and I can understand difficult knitting patterns: those are my strengths and I do not have the first clue where to start on her game! I am still waiting for some elucidation.
> 
> She is a lovely, kind and caring girl, really. We do tease one another quite a lot, but there is no ill-feeling on either side!


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Love the mugs...such a great charity....and we don't to waste that expensive s**t and NOT smile!!
> ROFLMAO!!!
> Good afternoon, Caren. I hope you soon have the mess cleaned up and can start on your new and improved barn!
> Looking forward to seeing it in progress and finished.
> Junek


Thank you, yes it is a good charity. I usually buy a few of the mugs each year an give them to friends around her. I have yet to get any this year. Maybe after spring break I'll get some. 
I will be glad when we can clean the mess up too. I was told to day it will still be a while yet. :thumbdown: :-( :-(


----------



## iamsam

looks like our weather - your back yard is much nicer than ours. it's nice to see someone has green. --- sam



KateB said:


> Good morning/evening/middle of the night. I'm up early as it's my exercise class this morning (when I tell you that my friend who's 63 & me at 61 are two of the youngsters in this class, you can guess just how strenuous it is! :roll: ) so I'm eating breakfast now. It has poured all night, but at the moment it's dry and looks like a nice day (say it quietly! :shock: ) I'd better get a move on as I need to nip into town first and buy 2 cream cakes to have with our coffee afterwards....well there has to be some reason for exercising!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, dear, I am in trouble with her again. Last night, I received an e-mail from her, which to my untutored eye, looked like nothing but hundreds of emoticons and similar little pictures. I replied asking what that was all about, and it appears that it was a puzzle that I was meant to solve! :roll: :roll: I have told her, I can do crosswords and I can understand difficult knitting patterns: those are my strengths and I do not have the first clue where to start on her game! I am still waiting for some elucidation.
> 
> She is a lovely, kind and caring girl, really. We do tease one another quite a lot, but there is no ill-feeling on either side!


Which is great!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Does anyone recall a song: Arlo Guthrey: Alice's Restaurant. A flat mate of mine played that back to back one weekend when It was just him and me in the flat- surprisingly I was able to continue listening to it- even bought my own copy.


Would this be it?


----------



## iamsam

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party 28 march '14" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-248885-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-251361-1.html


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Would this be it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one is not 'live' do you have any idea what change would make it work!?


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> That one is not 'live' do you have any idea what change would make it work!?







One must remove the 's' when it says https at the front.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m57gzA2JCcM
> 
> One must remove the 's' when it says https at the front.


That is it!! really wacky!


----------



## Sorlenna

I'm waiting for a call from the landscaper--someone is supposed to come look at this "weeping bush" and the dying shrubs out front. I am not sure what they will want to do, but it's fine by me if they just take them out altogether and leave me with rocks! A nice cactus could be fun, though.  We shall see.

I think my tunic is dry (my how it grew when I blocked it, too), so I hope to get pics later today.

As for teenage pop star crushes, dare I say it? Donny Osmond! :XD:


----------



## iamsam

I grew up on twangy hillbilly music - still like country music - was never into the music of my peers for some reason - probably the same reason I never went to any sock hops - I like classical - some opera and most of the disco music of the 80's. music today - can you call it music? each generation has its own I guess. --- sam



darowil said:


> Lovely photos again.
> I still like the same tpye of music as I did in my teens, what is now called easy listening (if you couldn't tell from David Cassidy!)- actually 60s is my favourite even though most of my teens was in the 70s. In fact as a teenager I listened to 5AD, 1323. I now listen to Cruise 1323! 5AD went over to FM and Cruise took over the call sign from them and for a long time were connected to them. And they still play a lot of the music from when I first listened to 1323.
> We would have 'fights' as to which of the two stations that teenagers listened to would be on. Whoever got to the wireless first got to put it on the station they wanted. But sometimes someone would try changing it. I would get really get really frustrated by siblings who changed the station just becuase they didn't like one song. Then one day one brother did this- only to find the same song being played on the other station as well! As you see I never forgot this little thing, bet Andrew doesn't remember it. The girls liked one and boys the other- the one that would play the more radical groups like the Rolling Stones!
> (THis was the same brother who burst into the Beatles song in the middle of Mass).


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it is rather windy though.
> 
> I see we were talking about pop stars, although I loved Elvis to bits I was more into Joan Byas, Bob Dillon, Julie Felix and the Dubliners, still am in fact.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day.
> 
> Tuesday photos....


What lovely photos. Love the peacock, I miss mine.


----------



## iamsam

one does need an excuse for exercising - right? --- sam



jknappva said:


> Oh, so lovely even in the gloom!! Looks a lot like our morning. You're so right about the exercising. But I indulge in the goodies without the exercising....
> junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m57gzA2JCcM
> 
> One must remove the 's' when it says https at the front.


I keep forgetting to take the S out of it.


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> I keep forgetting to take the S out of it.


An easy thing to do--I have done it myself!


----------



## iamsam

I loved it when we had bullseye - gave me something to do - clean the stall - brush him - feed him - broke my heart when we had to put him down. the only reason I would have another one would be for the same reasons. the days go by without my notice simply because there is nothing to do. I spent many years doing volunteer work and don't want to get involved again - I tend to really "get involved" when I volunteer which is not a good thing - brings burnout which is not fun. I didn't mean to write a book - we will not have another horse though - the fence is down and Heidi would not want the expense or responsibility in case I did not live longer than the horse. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Kaye I never spanked my girls. Spanked my son once. He ran out intonthe street. Scared me so bad I spanked him before thinking even.
> Sam, thank you. Yes, I think of owning a horse also. But then reality sets in.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> I didn't mean to write a book - we will not have another horse though - the fence is down and Heidi would not want the expense or responsibility in case I did not live longer than the horse. --- sam


I wouldn't have one now, either, but I do still want a couple goats and some chickens. And of course, some place to have them!


----------



## iamsam

you need to start making your bags a little bigger. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> I couldn't get his tail feathers into my bag :-(


----------



## iamsam

loved mama cass --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> and then there were the Mamas and the Papas


----------



## iamsam

i'm all for breast cancer awareness - but what gripes me is that September is childhood cancer month and all we hear is breast cancer and the colman race for the cure. narry a word about childhood cancer. October is breast cancer month - wish they would go there and give childhood cancer some notice. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, yes it is a good charity. I usually buy a few of the mugs each year an give them to friends around her. I have yet to get any this year. Maybe after spring break I'll get some.
> I will be glad when we can clean the mess up too. I was told to day it will still be a while yet. :thumbdown: :-( :-(


----------



## iamsam

58° at three in the afternoon - have the door open - nice to have some fresh air in the house. the sun is fairly hazy - not able to burn through it today.

the house has been extra quiet today - all the animals have slept most of the day. little puff kitty who is so very thin - think it is age - I keep expecting her to sleep away one of these days. but she does like to snuggle against my pillow at night.

the "hearts" card game is funny - it goes in cycles - there for a while I couldn't win a game - now I can't loose. solitaire on the other hand - I win 6% of the time - 6 our of every hundred games - and yet I continue to play. lol

in case you are wondering what to have for breakfast in the morning you might try this. --- sam

Cheesy Egg-in-a-Bowl

6 servings

What You Need

6 dinner rolls (3-1/2 inch)
12 slices cooked OSCAR MAYER Bacon, divided
6 oz. VELVEETA®, cut into 6 slices
6 eggs
1 Tbsp. chopped fresh chives

Make It

HEAT oven to 375ºF.

CUT tops off rolls; set aside. Make 1-inch-deep indentation in center of bottom half of each roll.

CRUMBLE 6 bacon slices; sprinkle into bread bowls.

Top with VELVEETA.

Crack egg over VELVEETA in each bowl; place on baking sheet.

BAKE 20 to 25 min. or until egg whites are completely set and yolks begin to thicken but do not become firm, adding tops of rolls, cut-sides up, to baking sheet for the last 5 min.

SPRINKLE eggs with chives. Replace tops of rolls. Serve with remaining bacon slices.

Serving Suggestion: Serve with your favorite fresh fruit to round out the meal.

Variation: Prepare using brioche sandwich rolls. Or to serve as open-face sandwiches, substitute 1-inch-thick bread slices for the rolls.

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/cheesy-egg-in-a-bowl-132550.aspx?cm_mmc=eml-_-rbedesk-_-20140408-_-1009&cm_lm=29CC910D72DA1490AB7AE9C39DC601F3


----------



## iamsam

just got this in my email on one of the newsletters I get. I love it. --- sam

Please enter your new password:

"cabbage"

Sorry, the password must be more than 8 characters.

"boiled cabbage"

Sorry, the password must contain 1 numerical character.

"1 boiled cabbage"

Sorry, the password cannot have blank spaces.

"50bloodyboiledcabbages"

Sorry, the password must contain at least one upper case character.

"50BLOODYboiledcabbages"

Sorry, the password cannot use more than one upper case character consecutively.

"50BloodyBoiledCabbagesShovedUpYourArse,
IfYouDon'tGiveMeAccessnow

Sorry, the password cannot contain punctuation.

ReallyPissedOff50BloodyBoiledCabbagesShovedUpYourArseIf
YouDontGiveMeAccessnow

Sorry, that password is already in use.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> i'm all for breast cancer awareness - but what gripes me is that September is childhood cancer month and all we hear is breast cancer and the colman race for the cure. narry a word about childhood cancer. October is breast cancer month - wish they would go there and give childhood cancer some notice. --- sam


I know they need to stick with the right one for the month it is supposed to be. My friends used to get upset with me for pointing out they were promote the wrong cancer.


----------



## nittergma

Ha ha!! Love it Sam!! I've certainly been there! 
Actually I'm only on for a minute, it's such a beautiful day here I've got to get to the yard work. We had our grandaughters over last night and they left about an hour ago. I think they had fun, we played games, acted silly (their favorite) and spent the morning outside. They went into the pasture and were playing with the goats and calves. Their mom and dad laughed when they pulled in the driveway.
I'll check back later. nittergma


thewren said:


> just got this in my email on one of the newsletters I get. I love it. --- sam
> 
> Please enter your new password:
> 
> "cabbage"
> 
> Sorry, the password must be more than 8 characters.
> 
> "boiled cabbage"
> 
> Sorry, the password must contain 1 numerical character.
> 
> "1 boiled cabbage"
> 
> Sorry, the password cannot have blank spaces.
> 
> "50bloodyboiledcabbages"
> 
> Sorry, the password must contain at least one upper case character.
> 
> "50BLOODYboiledcabbages"
> 
> Sorry, the password cannot use more than one upper case character consecutively.
> 
> "50BloodyBoiledCabbagesShovedUpYourArse,
> IfYouDon'tGiveMeAccessnow
> 
> Sorry, the password cannot contain punctuation.
> 
> ReallyPissedOff50BloodyBoiledCabbagesShovedUpYourArseIf
> YouDontGiveMeAccessnow
> 
> Sorry, that password is already in use.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> just got this in my email on one of the newsletters I get. I love it. --- sam
> 
> Love it will have to copy and pass along to a couple friends. They will understand it. I just went through that with one of the sites I am on, need up having to write down my password just to remember.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Afternoon from Georgia. Fairly nice day here today; high 68. Had so much joint pain last night I finally got up at 3 a.m. and took some tramadol then made coffee and knitted until 6 when I went back and slept for an hour. Just now awoke from a 2 hour nap. 

DH and I went to bank this morning and applied for a personal loan to buy DD a car. Will find out in a day or so if we qualify. If so, it will be a used car of course. Keeping my fingers crossed. Also went by the garage to check inn my truck and it FINALLY did for the mechanic what it keeps doing....cutting off. They still don't know why it shuts off but at least have some ideas as to what to look into. 

Loved the pictures of your back garden KateB and the peacock was majestic PurleFi. I need to get outside and take some pictures of the dogwoods blooming and the apple trees blooming. The lettuce DH planted is really looking good too.
We have a few beans sprouting along with a few carrots. For some reason where the carrots are planted the cats have been digging so I doubt we will have many of them. DH also planted some marigolds between the rows for me; they're a natural insect repellent. 

Hugs & prayers to all.


----------



## NanaCaren

These look very good, will be making them with a roast this week. 


Skillet Roasted Lemon Pepper Potatoes
Ingredients
2 sweet potatoes (about 20 oz. total)
1 large russet potato (about 12 oz.)
3 medium red potatoes (about 10oz. total)
1 lemon, juiced
3 tbsp. oil
2 tsp. kosher salt
1/2 to 3/4 tsp. black pepper
¾ tsp. garlic powder

Instructions
Preheat oven to 400°.
Cut potatoes into 1/8 inch circles.
Place them in a bowl with lemon juice, oil, salt, black pepper and garlic powder.
Toss to coat all potato slices.
Place slices in a large cast iron pan. Start from the outside and stack slices in a circle around the outside. Then fill in the middle.
Bake for approximately 40 minutes or until potatoes are fork tender.
Prep Time: 10 minutes
Cook Time: 40 minutes
Total Time: 50 minutes
Yield: 6 servings
Calories per serving: 224
Fat per serving: 7 grams/Carbs 37 grams/Fiber 5 grams/Protein 4 gra


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Does anyone recall a song: Arlo Guthrey: Alice's Restaurant. A flat mate of mine played that back to back one weekend when It was just him and me in the flat- surprisingly I was able to continue listening to it- even bought my own copy.


Yes, Arlo being Woodie Guthrie's son. " you can get anything you want, in Alice's Restaurant ".


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> you need to start making your bags a little bigger. --- sam


Or a long roomy cape, maybe? (for peacock smuggling by PurpleFi)


----------



## iamsam

I have a "little black book" that has all my paswords in it - after continually forgetting my passwords - ron gave me the book with instructions to write all my passwords in it. saved my butt more than once. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> just got this in my email on one of the newsletters I get. I love it. --- sam
> 
> Love it will have to copy and pass along to a couple friends. They will understand it. I just went through that with one of the sites I am on, need up having to write down my password just to remember.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

Caren, those potatoes look scrumptious! I do love my potatoes--I'll have to try that one out.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I have a "little black book" that has all my paswords in it - after continually forgetting my passwords - ron gave me the book with instructions to write all my passwords in it. saved my butt more than once. --- sam


I have mine written down but the site said it was wrong. Jamie also has a list of my passwords and instructions as to who she should contact should anything happen to me. Makes my life easier unless the site is at fault.


----------



## gagesmom

hey everyone, took advantage of another beautiful day.

had our appt with the bank and it is all good now.

We went to lunch and a thrift store(2nd hand shop) in the same plaza.

I got these for cents a piece. The one is still sealed and marked $10.99.

We have a dvd/vcr player. Guess what I am going to be doing for the next few days. :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> Caren, those potatoes look scrumptious! I do love my potatoes--I'll have to try that one out.


Love my potatoes as well. I imagine they would be even better with a bit of cheese like parmesan sprinkled over them.


----------



## gagesmom

And she was also a knitter 


Lurker 2 said:


> mama Cass was such a brilliant singer!


----------



## angelam

Hi All! Haven't been around much lately but I've been lurking and catching up when I can. 
Been busy at DDs house looking after dogs and chickens - and mainly trying to keep the fox from the chickens! The so and so has already had one (thankfully not on my watch) but I know he'll be back for more. I enjoy looking after them but I'll be so pleased to be able to give them back at the end of the week all safe and sound. 
Sam - thank you for all the recipes again at the start of this week. I particularly like the bread ones. Also enjoyed your email about passwords! Must pass that on to a few I know!
PurpleFi - Glad you enjoyed your holiday, welcome back!
Caren - thanks for this mornings coffee (bit cold by now)! Loved the second picture! I also like the look of your potato recipe, will definitely be trying that.
Sugarsugar - hope all these aches and pains come to something soon - for both your sakes. We are all waiting for our newest grandbaby. 
Can't remember all the names I meant to mention but love and hugs to you all.
Today I took the morning off from animals and went over to Windsor where there was a State Visit by the President of Ireland. All the pomp and pageantry, massed bands, over 200 horses, lots of Guardsmen in red jackets and bearskins, and The Queen, plus Duke of Edinburgh, Prince Charles, Duchess of Cornwall. The streets of Windsor are quite narrow so I had a front row view of the lot and was about 6 feet away from the Queen who looked lovely in blue.


----------



## gagesmom

off to go and knit, watch a movie with Gage and look for something to make for supper. see you later on.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> 58° at three in the afternoon - have the door open - nice to have some fresh air in the house. the sun is fairly hazy - not able to burn through it today.
> 
> the house has been extra quiet today - all the animals have slept most of the day. little puff kitty who is so very thin - think it is age - I keep expecting her to sleep away one of these days. but she does like to snuggle against my pillow at night.
> 
> the "hearts" card game is funny - it goes in cycles - there for a while I couldn't win a game - now I can't loose. solitaire on the other hand - I win 6% of the time - 6 our of every hundred games - and yet I continue to play. lol
> 
> in case you are wondering what to have for breakfast in the morning you might try this. --- sam
> 
> Cheesy Egg-in-a-Bowl
> 
> Ws warm here but rainy so I had to leave the doors shut. Lots of snow melting and flooding in the area. Took a few photos of the area. If it keeps up I'll be photographing the areas not flooded.
> 
> This delicious and most everyone could have it with a bit of tweaking. Yumm


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Hi All! Haven't been around much lately but I've been lurking and catching up when I can.
> Been busy at DDs house looking after dogs and chickens - and mainly trying to keep the fox from the chickens! The so and so has already had one (thankfully not on my watch) but I know he'll be back for more. I enjoy looking after them but I'll be so pleased to be able to give them back at the end of the week all safe and sound.
> Sam - thank you for all the recipes again at the start of this week. I particularly like the bread ones. Also enjoyed your email about passwords! Must pass that on to a few I know!
> PurpleFi - Glad you enjoyed your holiday, welcome back!
> Caren - thanks for this mornings coffee (bit cold by now)! Loved the second picture! I also like the look of your potato recipe, will definitely be trying that.
> Sugarsugar - hope all these aches and pains come to something soon - for both your sakes. We are all waiting for our newest grandbaby.
> Can't remember all the names I meant to mention but love and hugs to you all.
> Today I took the morning off from animals and went over to Windsor where there was a State Visit by the President of Ireland. All the pomp and pageantry, massed bands, over 200 horses, lots of Guardsmen in red jackets and bearskins, and The Queen, plus Duke of Edinburgh, Prince Charles, Duchess of Cornwall. The streets of Windsor are quite narrow so I had a front row view of the lot and was about 6 feet away from the Queen who looked lovely in blue.


OH dear once the fox has found the chickens it is hard to kep them from him/her. 
You are most welcome for the coffee :thumbup: The potato dish is going to be tomorrow's evening meal. 
Love and hugs for you as well.


----------



## NanaCaren

A couple of the photos from a few days ago and this after noon. What a difference in the amount of water. I am so glad m house sits on a little mound in the middle of the yard.


----------



## PurpleFi

KatyNora said:


> Love them! Also Peter, Paul & Mary.


Oh yes, I am now singing Puff the magic dragon :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

Sorlenna said:


> I wouldn't have one now, either, but I do still want a couple goats and some chickens. And of course, some place to have them!


Met these on holiday....


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> you need to start making your bags a little bigger. --- sam


Welll I have just bought a rather large peg loom :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> just got this in my email on one of the newsletters I get. I love it. --- sam
> 
> Please enter your new password: ..........
> 
> Sorry, that password is already in use.


That is brilliant Mr P is wondering why I am crying
:thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

TNS said:


> Or a long roomy cape, maybe? (for peacock smuggling by PurpleFi)


I love capes, I might have to knit one.


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> Wow, if the sleeves were lacy and the rest matched the bottom you could wear it as a winter wedding gown with what she is wearing under it. A lot of work for sure. Definitely something formal.''I could see it worn for opening night of the Opera in Vienna. :thumbup: Shall we go?


~~~So incredibly elegant. Who did wear it? Any info?
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Hi All! Haven't been around much lately but I've been lurking and catching up when I can.
> Been busy at DDs house looking after dogs and chickens - and mainly trying to keep the fox from the chickens! The so and so has already had one (thankfully not on my watch) but I know he'll be back for more. I enjoy looking after them but I'll be so pleased to be able to give them back at the end of the week all safe and sound.
> Sam - thank you for all the recipes again at the start of this week. I particularly like the bread ones. Also enjoyed your email about passwords! Must pass that on to a few I know!
> PurpleFi - Glad you enjoyed your holiday, welcome back!
> Caren - thanks for this mornings coffee (bit cold by now)! Loved the second picture! I also like the look of your potato recipe, will definitely be trying that.
> Sugarsugar - hope all these aches and pains come to something soon - for both your sakes. We are all waiting for our newest grandbaby.
> Can't remember all the names I meant to mention but love and hugs to you all.
> Today I took the morning off from animals and went over to Windsor where there was a State Visit by the President of Ireland. All the pomp and pageantry, massed bands, over 200 horses, lots of Guardsmen in red jackets and bearskins, and The Queen, plus Duke of Edinburgh, Prince Charles, Duchess of Cornwall. The streets of Windsor are quite narrow so I had a front row view of the lot and was about 6 feet away from the Queen who looked lovely in blue.


Hi Angela, thanks for the welcome back. Just been watching the procession on tv, didn't see you though. On holiday we were collecting duck and chicken eggs for breakfast.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> A couple of the photos from a few days ago and this after noon. What a difference in the amount of water. I am so glad m house sits on a little mound in the middle of the yard.


That's still an awful lot of snow. xx


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Oh yes, I am now singing Puff the magic dragon :lol:


I love that song thought it to all of my children. Grant had a toy Puff, was one of the few things he was sad about being burnt in the barn. I am going to ask his father to possibly help locate one from the same year we got Grant's. It will be a christmas gift.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Met these on holiday....


AWWWWW!! They are so sweet.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> That's still an awful lot of snow. xx


Yes still a lot more to melt. Hoping it melts a bit slower than it has time week. The fields have a good 3/4 meter still.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> I love that song thought it to all of my children. Grant had a toy Puff, was one of the few things he was sad about being burnt in the barn. I am going to ask his father to possibly help locate one from the same year we got Grant's. It will be a christmas gift.


That would be lovely. xx


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Yes, Arlo being Woodie Guthrie's son. " you can get anything you want, in Alice's Restaurant ".


That's the one- dad's name was escaping me!


----------



## martina

NanaCaren said:


> I love that song thought it to all of my children. Grant had a toy Puff, was one of the few things he was sad about being burnt in the barn. I am going to ask his father to possibly help locate one from the same year we got Grant's. It will be a christmas gift.


New ones are still available, but as for one from a particular year I don't know. Hope you are able to find one.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> And she was also a knitter


Didn't know that- she was also a very big lady- I recall them saying that was why she died so young.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> A couple of the photos from a few days ago and this after noon. What a difference in the amount of water. I am so glad m house sits on a little mound in the middle of the yard.


So it is still pretty wintery?


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm off to bed now. Night night xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Me again, they are just playing Pretty Woman on the tv. Loved Roy Orbison too. NIght night. x


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> That would be lovely. xx


Grant doesn't tear up about much but that was one of his favorite toys. HIs best friend was afraid to spend the night away from home, he stayed over one night Puff helped get John through the night. Every time after that he had to have the dragon even after he got older.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Me again, they are just playing Pretty Woman on the tv. Loved Roy Orbison too. NIght night. x


His voice was quite unique. Sleep well, PurpleFi!


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> New ones are still available, but as for one from a particular year I don't know. Hope you are able to find one.


I f I can't find one from the proper year I will have to settle for a newer one. Thanks I did not know they were still available.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> So it is still pretty wintery?


Yes and the cold is headed back our way next week they are saying. I kind of hope not as I have seen lots of Robins the past few days.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Me again, they are just playing Pretty Woman on the tv. Loved Roy Orbison too. NIght night. x


Love that movie might check and see if it is playing here. 
night night Sleep well and pleasant dreams.


----------



## martina

NanaCaren said:


> I f I can't find one from the proper year I will have to settle for a newer one. Thanks I did not know they were still available.


I just googled Puff The Magic Dragon toy and various sites came up.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Yes and the cold is headed back our way next week they are saying. I kind of hope not as I have seen lots of Robins the past few days.


mmmmmmm- that might not be so good.


----------



## melyn

OMG Julie my heart goes out to you (((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))) what an Ahole he was and what a lovely lady you are, you could have ended up very bitter and unforgiving to everyone but you are not. lyn xx



Lurker 2 said:


> The ex used to specialise in buying outdated washing machines- so it was almost hand wash all the bedding- the machine he liked had an agitator, and sort of ground it's way to spinning the water out to some extent, but I ended up with a hand mangle clamped onto the concrete tubs to get the water out better. The house we bought in Wellington had the outlet for the washing machine in the bathroom- where there was the bathtub- I made him buy me an automatic (well what passed for automatic in 1975) rather than washing nappies in the bath. Don't recall having major problems with bed wetting until B was 4 and we were on holiday with Granny at Rotokawa- we compromised and bought disposables- just the one packet. I at that point on my own resources had one of the Hoovermatic Twin tubs with the agitator at the side and the very narrow spinner that no way could take bedding! We did have a bad time when B got chickenpox at 16 months and the ex was not changing her regularly- she got a nasty infection poor mite. I had been put out to work 'because you are a no good mother' was his claim. Thank goodness I don't need to remember those days- just the train of thought around toilet training.


----------



## Sorlenna

PurpleFi said:


> Met these on holiday....


What lovely faces! :mrgreen:


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> I just googled Puff The Magic Dragon toy and various sites came up.


I think I might have found one from the same year. I will be a happy camper if it is the right one. Not much more in price than what I paid either, of course I paid with canadian tire money that I had saved.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> mmmmmmm- that might not be so good.


Not looking forward to it because of the animals. humph


----------



## Lurker 2

melyn said:


> OMG Julie my heart goes out to you (((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))) what an Ahole he was and what a lovely lady you are, you could have ended up very bitter and unforgiving to everyone but you are not. lyn xx


That is very kind of you Lyn, to say so.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I think I might have found one from the same year. I will be a happy camper if it is the right one. Not much more in price than what I paid either, of course I paid with canadian tire money that I had saved.


Curious to know whatever that could be?


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Not looking forward to it because of the animals. humph


Last year it took ages before Spring was really certain, didn't it?


----------



## gagesmom

Here are the first three bunny baskets I knit last night. I sewed them up today. only 22 more to go. lol.

My goal is to get 2 or 3 knit up a night.


----------



## martina

NanaCaren said:


> I think I might have found one from the same year. I will be a happy camper if it is the right one. Not much more in price than what I paid either, of course I paid with canadian tire money that I had saved.


Great.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I grew up on twangy hillbilly music - still like country music - was never into the music of my peers for some reason - probably the same reason I never went to any sock hops - I like classical - some opera and most of the disco music of the 80's. music today - can you call it music? each generation has its own I guess. --- sam


I grew up listening to country music and you're so right, Sam. At that time a lot of it was twangy but it changed over the years. After the metalica, hip hop and rap came on the scene, I would frequently listen to country music. Now I don't really listen to any of it to be truthful. And the country stars are like the movie stars...if they're not in their 30's or 40's, I have no clue who they are!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> i'm all for breast cancer awareness - but what gripes me is that September is childhood cancer month and all we hear is breast cancer and the colman race for the cure. narry a word about childhood cancer. October is breast cancer month - wish they would go there and give childhood cancer some notice. --- sam


I agree, Sam....and even when we hear about breast cancer, it always centers on women....but men are susceptible to breast cancer, too. But how often have you heard them mentioned or a male breast cancer survivor featured!?
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> just got this in my email on one of the newsletters I get. I love it. --- sam
> 
> Please enter your new password:
> 
> "cabbage"
> 
> Sorry, the password must be more than 8 characters.
> 
> "boiled cabbage"
> 
> Sorry, the password must contain 1 numerical character.
> 
> "1 boiled cabbage"
> 
> Sorry, the password cannot have blank spaces.
> 
> "50bloodyboiledcabbages"
> 
> Sorry, the password must contain at least one upper case character.
> 
> "50BLOODYboiledcabbages"
> 
> Sorry, the password cannot use more than one upper case character consecutively.
> 
> "50BloodyBoiledCabbagesShovedUpYourArse,
> IfYouDon'tGiveMeAccessnow
> 
> Sorry, the password cannot contain punctuation.
> 
> ReallyPissedOff50BloodyBoiledCabbagesShovedUpYourArseIf
> YouDontGiveMeAccessnow
> 
> Sorry, that password is already in use.


ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## gagesmom

Purplefi-it is definitely looking like spring outside. Everywhere I went there were shades of purple. One lady had a lovely purple dress, another a nice purple pant suit. Even I wore a dark royal purple t-shirt today. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Every time I saw another purple I thought of you.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Afternoon from Georgia. Fairly nice day here today; high 68. Had so much joint pain last night I finally got up at 3 a.m. and took some tramadol then made coffee and knitted until 6 when I went back and slept for an hour. Just now awoke from a 2 hour nap.
> 
> DH and I went to bank this morning and applied for a personal loan to buy DD a car. Will find out in a day or so if we qualify. If so, it will be a used car of course. Keeping my fingers crossed. Also went by the garage to check inn my truck and it FINALLY did for the mechanic what it keeps doing....cutting off. They still don't know why it shuts off but at least have some ideas as to what to look into.
> 
> Loved the pictures of your back garden KateB and the peacock was majestic PurleFi. I need to get outside and take some pictures of the dogwoods blooming and the apple trees blooming. The lettuce DH planted is really looking good too.
> We have a few beans sprouting along with a few carrots. For some reason where the carrots are planted the cats have been digging so I doubt we will have many of them. DH also planted some marigolds between the rows for me; they're a natural insect repellent.
> 
> Hugs & prayers to all.


Good luck with the loan application AND no pain for tonight. 
When I bought my car before this last one, I'd had it less than a year, (it was new) and it cut off twice when I was on my way shopping. It took 4 days for it to cut off for the mechanic. He just drove around town all day until it finally happened. It was a defective fuel pump! Guess he thought I was imagining it until it happened with him.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I have a "little black book" that has all my paswords in it - after continually forgetting my passwords - ron gave me the book with instructions to write all my passwords in it. saved my butt more than once. --- sam


I've started doing the same thing, Sam...but my little "black"  book is purple!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I've started doing the same thing, Sam...but my little "black" book is purple!
> Junek


Not wise with bank passwords, though.


----------



## gagesmom

Still have to get supper going.  see you all in abit.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Me again, they are just playing Pretty Woman on the tv. Loved Roy Orbison too. NIght night. x


OH, yes, He was fantastic!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Not wise with bank passwords, though.


I don't do banking online....don't trust the security. We have an automated phone line we can call for balances, etc. And that password is easy to remember since I've had the same one for almost 40 yrs.
Junek


----------



## flyty1n

Finally, it appears that spring has sprung. Took the air conditioner cover off and my dear sister came over and with 2 mowers we quickly cut the lawn. The grass was so long in the "potty corner" that we almost could have had it baled for hay. Daffodils are up in the back yard and some of the roses have tiny leaves. There are even two tiny rhubarb leaves peeking through the dirt. Coming home I drive by cows with tiny calves and ewes with romping lambs. I do love spring. What a joyous day.


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> Here are the first three bunny baskets I knit last night. I sewed them up today. only 22 more to go. lol.
> 
> My goal is to get 2 or 3 knit up a night.


Soooooooo, cute, great job. :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

I have mostly been reading along these past few days. I am very tired and working a lot. I am looking forward to going to Chicago to meet up with Rookie and group in a few weeks. Hopefully I will get to rest a bit and enjoy visiting with the group once again. We will work this weekend and suppose to get a four day break for Easter and then work the weekend after it. One really never knows until the last minute so I will utilize a vacation day in order to assure myself of a trip to Chicago. 

This Thursday I am going to the yarn tasting event which I am really excited about. I will be a bit tired for work on Friday, but I don't do this very often and I am thinking I should be able to stay awake for the event since we should be a little active. I could not sit and focus on much in the evening when I am tired. I make too many mistakes that way.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Curious to know whatever that could be?


Canadian tire money is like coupons for the store you get so much for every dollar you spend. Or used to not sure if they still do that or not. I had to save to get the toy, it was around christmas time.


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> I think you might find this interesting . It was posted by a Canadian (I think) on the main forum. Rick Mercer is a well known Canadian comic and he has a daily program where he discusses thinks of interest --
> 
> Please check this one out -- It is worth the time -- He is helping to count bears in Algonquin National Park. Enjoy!! (really worth a look)
> 
> http://biggeekdad.com/2010/10/counting-bears-in-canada/


~~~That was great! Thank you for sharing :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KatyNora

PurpleFi said:


> Oh yes, I am now singing Puff the magic dragon :lol:


Now I've got Puff stuck in my head! Guess I'd better charge up the I-Pod so I can play an evening of nostalgic music.


----------



## cmaliza

Kathleendoris said:


> When I was expecting my first, who was born in October, so just before winter set in, I asked my husband if we could possibly afford a clothes drier. He was quite adamant that it was out of the question. A couple of days later, a package arrived for him, containing a new camera: he already had several. I am not prone to tears, but on that occasion, I burst into tears. I could not see how the money was there for yet another camera, but not for something costing rather less, that would make my life so much easier. I got the drier!


~~~I should hope so!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Canadian tire money is like coupons for the store you get so much for every dollar you spend. Or used to not sure if they still do that or not. I had to save to get the toy, it was around christmas time.


 :thumbup:


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> Not wise with bank passwords, though.


It is ok if you hide it, after all a burglar is more likely to steal the computer than search for notes hidden away, I think.


----------



## machriste

Oh I just figured out what ROFLMAO stands for! I'm LOL!!!

Loved Joan Baez and Paul Simon. I directed a wonderful high school choir in the mid 60s and in the Spring, besides our formal concert, we did a fun one and used some Peter, Paul and Mary songs. Remember "Where have all the Flowers Gone?"

Caren, I loved your morning greetings. Thanks! Glad to hear your insurance dealings are soon history.

Did my income tax yesterday, e-filed, and the Feds accepted in less than an hour. Woop! Woop!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> It is ok if you hide it, after all a burglar is more likely to steal the computer than search for notes hidden away, I think.


Perhaps- but I think if I were a burglar I'd check under the mattress!


----------



## cmaliza

jheiens said:


> June, If I remember correctly, it was't the government which decided that certain things were ''warping their psyches" and was bad for children. The relatively new field of child psychology
> came up with that winning idea--along with scrapping the idea of discipline, personal responsibility, respect for those who are older than a child and/or who had responsibility over them.
> 
> What more can we really expect from children who've been raised by those who were children in that generation except that they should raise children who become even less capable adults?
> 
> Now I'm off my soap box.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> By the way--Don's procedure showed that he has good colon health and I have pictures to prove it--if you're really curious!! (grin) Thanks for everyone's prayers and concern.


~~~Great news, Joy! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it is rather windy though.
> 
> I see we were talking about pop stars, although I loved Elvis to bits I was more into Joan Byas, Bob Dillon, Julie Felix and the Dubliners, still am in fact.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day.
> 
> Tuesday photos....


~~~~You keep sending us pictures of what are just dreams here.....spring green & flowers! Thanks for helping to keep hope alive!:thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> It was a real double bind. I remember being on holiday with Mum at Rotokawa, when I was approaching 5 months pregnant- not showing at all because I was so fit- working as a postal delivery person, on foot- and studying for my Fine Arts Degree at the same time- had my small motor bike it was only 90cc- really more of a scooter. We would discuss the situation logically- she and I about how trapped I was- and either I would ring or he would ring me- can't now recall- but I remember Mum pointing out how I was falling into exactly the traps we had been talking about- it is so difficult to make decisions when your hormones are all up the booie. Mum was a fully Registered Mental Nurse- had trained with the Quakers at The Retreat in York- was up to speed with Jung and Adler- had not much time for Freud. As well as being a very gifted Occupational Therapist- but as I mentioned earlier no-one knew much back then about Autism or Asperger's- and she could not quite put her finger on his problem. But to her credit, when I finally got out- not once did she ever say I told you so. though she had very real cause. How I miss the old lady.


Julie, I'm having trouble seeing how your references to autism and/or Asperger's fit your descriptions of your ex's behavior/attitudes/animosity. Why do you think he would fit such a diagnosis?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39

Night all, praying you have a blessed tomorrow, my it be fill with peace, love, and joy.


----------



## pammie1234

Good evening, all. I have caught up on all of the posts, and as usual, I have forgotten all of the people I wanted to acknowledge. So, I will just send hugs to all, and say that I like all of the pictures! I'm with you on the old bands and singers. The Beatles are one of my top faves. I also like Chicago and the Beach Boys. I even like some of the oldies like Sinatra and Bing. Basically, I pretty much like all music, some a lot, and others in very small doses. I will probably check back later. The Maverick game is just now getting started so I will be up late.

A huge thank you for all of the prayers for my nephews. They did well. I talked to my DS and she said that they didn't feel great, but still hadn't slept today. She was hoping that they would so that she could take a nap, too!


----------



## martina

A huge thank you for all of the prayers for my nephews. They did well. I talked to my DS and she said that they didn't feel great said:


> Glad to hear that both boys are recovering well.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Julie, I'm having trouble seeing how your references to autism and/or Asperger's fit your descriptions of your ex's behavior/attitudes/animosity. Why do you think he would fit such a diagnosis?
> 
> Ohio Joy


Lack of social skills- extreme self-centredness, amongst others- I went through it with the new doctor yesterday- and she seemed to agree with the assessment- one of the nieces works in Britain with children with these diagnoses- she came up with the comment that she feels he falls into this spectrum, long before I was persuaded to think of it as the answer to his unusual behaviour, as did the deceased partner. He is very intelligent- I am not making any claim in that area.
Tends to fixate, or obsess on certain topics- not really sure this is the right place for this discussion.


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> and then there were the Mamas and the Papas


~~~PP&M, Kingston Trio, Jefferson Airplane, and a choir gorup I can't remember the name of. Singers were selected from all over the US.

I think we could put together a rather grand list!


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend getting a late start today. It is over cast and rainy, 7.7c/46f so not too bad temperature wise. I see I am nearly into the afternoon. Today has been hectic thus far, more insurance people to deal with. This should be the last of it, fingers crossed. I will be glad to get the mess cleaned up and not have to look at it any longer.
> 
> Today's coffee arriving later than normal.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need. HUGS for everyone.


Love the cartoon! Too cute.


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> Lack of social skills- extreme self-centredness, amongst others- I went through it with the new doctor yesterday- and she seemed to agree with the assessment- one of the nieces works in Britain with children with these diagnoses- she came up with the comment that she feels he falls into this spectrum, long before I was persuaded to think of it as the answer to his unusual behaviour, as did the deceased partner. He is very intelligent- I am not making any claim in that area.
> Tends to fixate, or obsess on certain topics- not really sure this is the right place for this discussion.


Sorry if I opened a can of worms or asked an awkward question. I was simply trying to understand what was beyond my experience. Topic dropped.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Great news, Joy! :thumbup:


It's been very reassuring, given his family's medical history.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> Canadian tire money is like coupons for the store you get so much for every dollar you spend. Or used to not sure if they still do that or not. I had to save to get the toy, it was around christmas time.


Yes, we still have it. My son saved his up for a play center for the kids. He bout fuel there all the time so received lots of it.


----------



## Pup lover

I loved Shawn Cassidy and The Bay City Rollers!

With my first son my water had apparently leaked prior to labor and when they tried to break it they scratched his head as there wasnt anything there.

Caren love the happiness fairy!!

Purple love the alpacas and the peacock. Looks like you all had a great time.

Kate love the new photo of Luke.

Phone interview went well I think. She said she would pass my application and her notes along to the hiring person and I should here something in a week or two about a face to face interview hopefully.


----------



## gagesmom

10:15pm and I just knit up 2 more of those little bunnies. I will sew them up tomorrow.

Going to go back and catch up.


----------



## gagesmom

gagesmom said:


> hey everyone, took advantage of another beautiful day.
> 
> had our appt with the bank and it is all good now.
> 
> We went to lunch and a thrift store(2nd hand shop) in the same plaza.
> 
> I got these for 25 cents a piece. The one is still sealed and marked $10.99.
> 
> We have a dvd/vcr player. Guess what I am going to be doing for the next few days. :lol: :lol:


Oh crumbs, I just realized that I never posted the pic of the movies I got.


----------



## gagesmom

I am off to bed then, I have an appt with the denturist tomorrow morning at 11am. I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
excited I get my teeth tomorrow. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

see you tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> I loved Shawn Cassidy and The Bay City Rollers!
> 
> With my first son my water had apparently leaked prior to labor and when they tried to break it they scratched his head as there wasnt anything there.
> 
> Caren love the happiness fairy!!
> 
> Purple love the alpacas and the peacock. Looks like you all had a great time.
> 
> Kate love the new photo of Luke.
> 
> Phone interview went well I think. She said she would pass my application and her notes along to the hiring person and I should here something in a week or two about a face to face interview hopefully.


 Bay City Rollers :thumbup: Saturday Night, had all the albums at one time. Wonder if they still make music.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> I am off to bed then, I have an appt with the denturist tomorrow morning at 11am. I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> excited I get my teeth tomorrow. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> see you tomorrow.


Good night, sweet dreams. Congrats on the teeth tomorrow!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Oh crumbs, I just realized that I never posted the pic of the movies I got.


OOOH!!! All good ones! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Here are the first three bunny baskets I knit last night. I sewed them up today. only 22 more to go. lol.
> 
> My goal is to get 2 or 3 knit up a night.


Those are great!! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> Oh crumbs, I just realized that I never posted the pic of the movies I got.


~~~Love all of these movies. Can we bring the popcorn?
  and of course, some knitting!


----------



## cmaliza

I'm always pleased whenI catch up....but it never lasts!  Oh well.
I'm in a bit of a funk these past days. The Nurse Practitioner I am seeing is a bit of a "Debbie Downer" re my progress on my leg. The head Nurse Practitioner & doctor are MUCH more positive, but I am still mostly in the care of this particular NP. pfui. I'm trying to get my head around her negativity and onto the others' positivity. "Debbie" never says I've made any progress, nothing is better...when the opposite is the case....I don't understand why she is so negative. Puzzles me. I have good circulaton, the wound is healing (altho' not rapidly), tests are negative for pathology, etc, etc. arrgghhhh....my DH is holding me up. thanks goodness for him!
Good wishes to all.....Carol il/oh


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Afternoon from Georgia. Fairly nice day here today; high 68. Had so much joint pain last night I finally got up at 3 a.m. and took some tramadol then made coffee and knitted until 6 when I went back and slept for an hour. Just now awoke from a 2 hour nap.
> 
> DH and I went to bank this morning and applied for a personal loan to buy DD a car. Will find out in a day or so if we qualify. If so, it will be a used car of course. Keeping my fingers crossed. Also went by the garage to check inn my truck and it FINALLY did for the mechanic what it keeps doing....cutting off. They still don't know why it shuts off but at least have some ideas as to what to look into.
> 
> Loved the pictures of your back garden KateB and the peacock was majestic PurleFi. I need to get outside and take some pictures of the dogwoods blooming and the apple trees blooming. The lettuce DH planted is really looking good too.
> We have a few beans sprouting along with a few carrots. For some reason where the carrots are planted the cats have been digging so I doubt we will have many of them. DH also planted some marigolds between the rows for me; they're a natural insect repellent.
> 
> Hugs & prayers to all.


Hope all goes well with the loan, glad the truck finally died on the mechanic, now hope that he can figure out fairly quickly and easily what it is and how to fix it. Sounds like all in all you had a good, productive day.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> These look very good, will be making them with a roast this week.
> 
> Skillet Roasted Lemon Pepper Potatoes
> Ingredients
> 2 sweet potatoes (about 20 oz. total)
> 1 large russet potato (about 12 oz.)
> 3 medium red potatoes (about 10oz. total)
> 1 lemon, juiced
> 3 tbsp. oil
> 2 tsp. kosher salt
> 1/2 to 3/4 tsp. black pepper
> ¾ tsp. garlic powder
> 
> Instructions
> Preheat oven to 400°.
> Cut potatoes into 1/8 inch circles.
> Place them in a bowl with lemon juice, oil, salt, black pepper and garlic powder.
> Toss to coat all potato slices.
> Place slices in a large cast iron pan. Start from the outside and stack slices in a circle around the outside. Then fill in the middle.
> Bake for approximately 40 minutes or until potatoes are fork tender.
> Prep Time: 10 minutes
> Cook Time: 40 minutes
> Total Time: 50 minutes
> Yield: 6 servings
> Calories per serving: 224
> Fat per serving: 7 grams/Carbs 37 grams/Fiber 5 grams/Protein 4 gra


Oh yum!! That's one to try for sure. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> When my nephew (now 33 yrs old) was in his teens, he went through a period of Alice Cooper,etc. When he was about 20, he asked my sister if she knew who the Beatles were!!! He'd heard a couple of their songs and was hooked. Now he's as big a fan of '60's songs as we are!
> Junek


 I still love Alice Cooper. LOL! When my son was about 14 he and his best friend were all excited about this great new song, I listened to it and started laughing, then told them that it was the B52s and the name of the song was Love Shack, and that it was probably about the same age they were. They were crestfallen, it was so funny.


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lovely photos. I saw Bob Dillon last summer at the exhibition, I was SO disappointed, he didn't sing any of the old songs & I was not impressed with the new stuff. Maybe I should forget going to Fleetwood Mac as they might not sound the same either.


I bet Fleetwood will be great, ZZTop is still wonderful live after all these years too, I was surprised at how great they still were. And Santana was FABULOUS!! Carlos Santana just gets better every year, so glad we went.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend getting a late start today. It is over cast and rainy, 7.7c/46f so not too bad temperature wise. I see I am nearly into the afternoon. Today has been hectic thus far, more insurance people to deal with. This should be the last of it, fingers crossed. I will be glad to get the mess cleaned up and not have to look at it any longer.
> 
> Today's coffee arriving later than normal.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need. HUGS for everyone.


LOLOLOLOL!!!!! Who knew, I'm related to the happiness fairy. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
The coffee is great too.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> I was 16 yrs old when she was born...a change of life surprise. When my boys were small, I'd take her shopping with us and everyone thought she was my daughter. Understandable since she was only 2 1/2 yrs older than my oldest son.
> Junek


I remember taking my two youngest siblings on the bus and having then taken as mine- and Sarah was only 10 years younger than me. But what was particularly funny about this was that I looked young for my age and most bus drivers took me as young enough to pay childs fare on the bus (this was pre student rates and once you reached 16 were meant to pay adult fares). So normally I was taken as 14 or 15 and then here was a driver thinking my sister was my child. As I had David (brother) with me and he was walking Sarah must have been at least 5. Especially odd in those days when large families more common and very young mothers unusual- let alone having two children. These days it would probably be more likely to be the other way around.


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye I never spanked my girls. Spanked my son once. He ran out intonthe street. Scared me so bad I spanked him before thinking even.
> Sam, thank you. Yes, I think of owning a horse also. But then reality sets in.


Christopher got spanked when setting fire to the bed mattress, and a few other times, in those type situations, he was not an easy child, he was/is ADHD, so badly at the age of 5 that the doctor was trying to figure out how we lived with him only sleeping about 3 hours in a 24 hour period, and he had black rages, where he would just flip out, then be exhausted and not really remember what had happened, after puberty started when he was about 14, it all stopped cold. He told me once he didn't know what triggered them and didn't really remember what was happening after it happened other than it just wiped him out. He was also creatively mischievious, too smart for his own good. He couldn't care less about time out for the most part, and with the adhd wasn't attached enough to anything really that to take it away bothered him, as I said, difficult. 
But he's fine now.  lol...Used to tell him that I hoped he had twins, just like him, Marla told me not to wish that on his wife. lolol


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> Bay City Rollers :thumbup: Saturday Night, had all the albums at one time. Wonder if they still make music.


I remember them, really bad clothes.


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> I remember them, really bad clothes.


That's for sure. lolol


----------



## Poledra65

Caught up, yay!!! 
Got the backyard picked up of dog doo, and pulled up a bunch of weeds from around the dumpster that all of us on the back alley use, looks so much better now. And I got a bunch of the nail holes patched in the plaster in the craft room. I'll try to finish that part tomorrow. 
Well, off to watch the rest of Jim Hensons Creature Shop, Face Off was really good too, love that show, I like the way they all help each other even though they are in competition. 
Have a great night all. 
Hugs
www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SOryJvTAGs&#8206;


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Sorry if I opened a can of worms or asked an awkward question. I was simply trying to understand what was beyond my experience. Topic dropped.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And hopefully, no hard feelings, between you and me.


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> I'm waiting for a call from the landscaper--someone is supposed to come look at this "weeping bush" and the dying shrubs out front. I am not sure what they will want to do, but it's fine by me if they just take them out altogether and leave me with rocks! A nice cactus could be fun, though.  We shall see.
> 
> I think my tunic is dry (my how it grew when I blocked it, too), so I hope to get pics later today.
> 
> As for teenage pop star crushes, dare I say it? Donny Osmond! :XD:


He wasn't far behind David Cassidy


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> you need to start making your bags a little bigger. --- sam


Or a Mary Poppins bag, then she could fit them all in it. And then I guess a Mary Poppins garden- well there is next doors as they dint put a pool in it they can use it for animals instead. Purple do you think your friend would be happier with a peacock, alpapca and anngora goat than a pool?


----------



## Poledra65

And looks better than David Cassidy now a days. I used to like them all. lol, 
We used to tease Todd Palin that we were going to send his pic in for a look alike contest for Jimmy Bao, he looked so much like him when he was about 14 or 15. lol


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> just got this in my email on one of the newsletters I get. I love it. --- sam
> 
> Please enter your new password:
> 
> "cabbage"
> 
> Sorry, the password must be more than 8 characters.
> 
> "boiled cabbage"
> 
> Sorry, the password must contain 1 numerical character.
> 
> "1 boiled cabbage"
> 
> Sorry, the password cannot have blank spaces.
> 
> "50bloodyboiledcabbages"
> 
> Sorry, the password must contain at least one upper case character.
> 
> "50BLOODYboiledcabbages"
> 
> Sorry, the password cannot use more than one upper case character consecutively.
> 
> "50BloodyBoiledCabbagesShovedUpYourArse,
> IfYouDon'tGiveMeAccessnow
> 
> Sorry, the password cannot contain punctuation.
> 
> ReallyPissedOff50BloodyBoiledCabbagesShovedUpYourArseIf
> YouDontGiveMeAccessnow
> 
> Sorry, that password is already in use.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I do actually have a couple along those lines when I got totally fed up trying to make it right.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Oh yes, I am now singing Puff the magic dragon :lol:


I've been singing Delta Dawn- Helen Reddy is coming to town so they were playing Delta Dawn and it has stuck in my head.


----------



## darowil

Thought I would play the singles CDs I mentioned the other day but they aren't where they should be. Think DD might have borrowed them for her in laws party a few weeks ago.

Maryanne gave David a church signs calendar and todays said "On the 6th day God created the Platypus and said 'Let the evolutionists work this one out'"


----------



## Poledra65

LOL! Now that's one way to put things into perspective.


----------



## Bonnie7591

When I was in the city today I stopped at Fabricland, the lady there told me a new quilt& yarn shop opened last week. I went to check it out, very nice yarns but not alot, she said she will get more towards fall when she thinks it will sell better. I bought a all of chunky yarn I didn't need but thought I should buy something

Sorry if I offended anyone with my crude remark about the mammogram, someone at work asked what the test was like and an old woman said it was like getting caught in an old wringer washer. Seems about accurate.

Melody, cute rabbits.

Caren, hope your visit with the insurance people went well & things can get settled soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Now that's one way to put things into perspective.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Thought I would play the singles CDs I mentioned the other day but they aren't where they should be. Think DD might have borrowed them for her in laws party a few weeks ago.
> 
> Maryanne gave David a church signs calendar and todays said "On the 6th day God created the Platypus and said 'Let the evolutionists work this one out'"


LOLOL!!! The platypus is indeed and enigma.


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> I loved Shawn Cassidy and The Bay City Rollers!
> 
> With my first son my water had apparently leaked prior to labor and when they tried to break it they scratched his head as there wasnt anything there.
> 
> Caren love the happiness fairy!!
> 
> Purple love the alpacas and the peacock. Looks like you all had a great time.
> 
> Kate love the new photo of Luke.
> 
> Phone interview went well I think. She said she would pass my application and her notes along to the hiring person and I should here something in a week or two about a face to face interview hopefully.


Loved the Bay City Rollers as well- I loved all the young clean looking ones (even if they weren't in real life). While David has copied many of my old LPs some seem to have disappeared before he did this such as my Bay City Roller LPs.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> Christopher got spanked when setting fire to the bed mattress, and a few other times, in those type situations, he was not an easy child, he was/is ADHD, so badly at the age of 5 that the doctor was trying to figure out how we lived with him only sleeping about 3 hours in a 24 hour period, and he had black rages, where he would just flip out, then be exhausted and not really remember what had happened, after puberty started when he was about 14, it all stopped cold. He told me once he didn't know what triggered them and didn't really remember what was happening after it happened other than it just wiped him out. He was also creatively mischievious, too smart for his own good. He couldn't care less about time out for the most part, and with the adhd wasn't attached enough to anything really that to take it away bothered him, as I said, difficult.
> But he's fine now.  lol...Used to tell him that I hoped he had twins, just like him, Marla told me not to wish that on his wife. lolol


Maryanne was impossible to discipline- she hated the results of her behaviour. But somehow despite us being consistent she was never able to think last time I did this, Mum said this would happen and it did and I didn't like it so I won't do this. I could even talk her through it, what happened last time etc etc with her telling me all the correct things. And then straight into whatever it was we were trying to stop her doing-and being toally amazed when what we said would happen happened. 
Some kids doesn't matter how well they are discipplined just don't respond. I was very grateful for having Vicky- she was so easy to discipline that I realised that more than discipline was involved. After all if I was to take the blame for Maryanne's behaviour I needed to take the credit for Vicky.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I was in the city today I stopped at Fabricland, the lady there told me a new quilt& yarn shop opened last week. I went to check it out, very nice yarns but not alot, she said she will get more towards fall when she thinks it will sell better. I bought a all of chunky yarn I didn't need but thought I should buy something
> 
> Sorry if I offended anyone with my crude remark about the mammogram, someone at work asked what the test was like and an old woman said it was like getting caught in an old wringer washer. Seems about accurate.
> 
> .


Most of us can sympathise- seemed an apt way to describe it to me!

Be interesting to see if she does get more yarn in and how well it takes off. Know what you meant about buying something just because you think you should.


----------



## iamsam

well - since you love potatoes so much sorlenna here is another potato recipe for you. --- and anyone else that wants it --- sam

Tuscan Hashbrowns - GF

Serves: 4 
Hashbrowns can be pretty boring on their own. But add just a few simple, yet flavor-packed ingredients and you change the taste completely.

Ingredients 
2 Tbsp olive oil 
4 potatoes, ½ cubes 
4 shallots, chopped 
1 clove garlic, minced 
⅓ cup oil packed sun-dried tomatoes, drained and finely chopped 
3 Tbsp fresh basil, chopped 
3 Tbsp fresh chives, finely chopped 
⅛ tsp red chilli flakes 
¼ tsp salt 
¼ tsp pepper

Instructions

Fry hashbrowns with oil in hot skillet until tender and golden brown, about 15 minutes (halfway through cooking add in shallots and garlic).

Add in remaining ingredients and toss well until heated throughout.

http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/category/recipes/breakfast/


Sorlenna said:


> Caren, those potatoes look scrumptious! I do love my potatoes--I'll have to try that one out.


----------



## iamsam

how is exciting for you - I think the queen looks her best in blue. --- sam



angelam said:


> Hi All! Haven't been around much lately but I've been lurking and catching up when I can.
> Been busy at DDs house looking after dogs and chickens - and mainly trying to keep the fox from the chickens! The so and so has already had one (thankfully not on my watch) but I know he'll be back for more. I enjoy looking after them but I'll be so pleased to be able to give them back at the end of the week all safe and sound.
> Sam - thank you for all the recipes again at the start of this week. I particularly like the bread ones. Also enjoyed your email about passwords! Must pass that on to a few I know!
> PurpleFi - Glad you enjoyed your holiday, welcome back!
> Caren - thanks for this mornings coffee (bit cold by now)! Loved the second picture! I also like the look of your potato recipe, will definitely be trying that.
> Sugarsugar - hope all these aches and pains come to something soon - for both your sakes. We are all waiting for our newest grandbaby.
> Can't remember all the names I meant to mention but love and hugs to you all.
> Today I took the morning off from animals and went over to Windsor where there was a State Visit by the President of Ireland. All the pomp and pageantry, massed bands, over 200 horses, lots of Guardsmen in red jackets and bearskins, and The Queen, plus Duke of Edinburgh, Prince Charles, Duchess of Cornwall. The streets of Windsor are quite narrow so I had a front row view of the lot and was about 6 feet away from the Queen who looked lovely in blue.


----------



## iamsam

you seem to have some standing water like we do. our fields are very wet and many of them have standing water on them. always good to have ones house on high ground. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> A couple of the photos from a few days ago and this after noon. What a difference in the amount of water. I am so glad m house sits on a little mound in the middle of the yard.


----------



## iamsam

will you bring them with you when you come in October - I would love to board them here. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Met these on holiday....


----------



## darowil

I've just discoverred that all of the Lola cartoons are on the Lion website. Don't know if this will come up for the specfic cartoon or not- but after talking of catch and release this was very apt. 
http://www.lionbrand.com/lola/29.html

Yep its the right one.


----------



## iamsam

I believe she threw up in her sleep and drown in her own vomit. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Didn't know that- she was also a very big lady- I recall them saying that was why she died so young.


----------



## iamsam

a puff the magic dragon from the same year she bought the original. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Curious to know whatever that could be?


----------



## iamsam

sounds like a great day for you flyty1 - send some of it this way. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Finally, it appears that spring has sprung. Took the air conditioner cover off and my dear sister came over and with 2 mowers we quickly cut the lawn. The grass was so long in the "potty corner" that we almost could have had it baled for hay. Daffodils are up in the back yard and some of the roses have tiny leaves. There are even two tiny rhubarb leaves peeking through the dirt. Coming home I drive by cows with tiny calves and ewes with romping lambs. I do love spring. What a joyous day.


----------



## iamsam

if they check under the mattress here I hope they clean up the dust bunnies under the bed. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Perhaps- but I think if I were a burglar I'd check under the mattress!


----------



## iamsam

those are great movies - especially the African queen. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Oh crumbs, I just realized that I never posted the pic of the movies I got.


----------



## iamsam

I think I would say something to the doctor - you don't need to deal with negativity when you are dealing with your leg. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> I'm always pleased whenI catch up....but it never lasts!  Oh well.
> I'm in a bit of a funk these past days. The Nurse Practitioner I am seeing is a bit of a "Debbie Downer" re my progress on my leg. The head Nurse Practitioner & doctor are MUCH more positive, but I am still mostly in the care of this particular NP. pfui. I'm trying to get my head around her negativity and onto the others' positivity. "Debbie" never says I've made any progress, nothing is better...when the opposite is the case....I don't understand why she is so negative. Puzzles me. I have good circulaton, the wound is healing (altho' not rapidly), tests are negative for pathology, etc, etc. arrgghhhh....my DH is holding me up. thanks goodness for him!
> Good wishes to all.....Carol il/oh


----------



## iamsam

I think it is fairly difficult to offend anyone in this group bonnie - they probably all agree with you. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> When I was in the city today I stopped at Fabricland, the lady there told me a new quilt& yarn shop opened last week. I went to check it out, very nice yarns but not alot, she said she will get more towards fall when she thinks it will sell better. I bought a all of chunky yarn I didn't need but thought I should buy something
> 
> Sorry if I offended anyone with my crude remark about the mammogram, someone at work asked what the test was like and an old woman said it was like getting caught in an old wringer washer. Seems about accurate.
> 
> Melody, cute rabbits.
> 
> Caren, hope your visit with the insurance people went well & things can get settled soon.


----------



## iamsam

there are some really funny lola cartoons - loved this one. --- sam



darowil said:


> I've just discoverred that all of the Lola cartoons are on the Lion website. Don't know if this will come up for the specfic cartoon or not- but after talking of catch and release this was very apt.
> http://www.lionbrand.com/lola/29.html
> 
> Yep its the right one.


----------



## iamsam

I think I am all alone so might as well go to bed - it is time - actually past time. --- sam


----------



## agnescr

Poledra65 said:


> Bay City Rollers :thumbup: Saturday Night, had all the albums at one time. Wonder if they still make music.


I saw the Bay City Rollers at our local YMCA before they even got a recording contract many many moons ago

http://www.lesmckeown.com/concert-dates
  :-D :-D


----------



## agnescr

darowil said:


> Loved the Bay City Rollers as well- I loved all the young clean looking ones (even if they weren't in real life). While David has copied many of my old LPs some seem to have disappeared before he did this such as my Bay City Roller LPs.


Lot's of their music available on youtube.....my son as a child( now 42 years old) wore out a bay city roller shirt...was pale blue with tartan collar and cuffs,have no idea where he got it


----------



## agnescr

Good morning from a rather overcast Fife, have been up since daft o'clock (5:30am) couldn't get back to sleep so washing is done and out on the line,housework done,will make breakfast soon.Tango the cockatiel,has no idea why he is awake so early and dozing of beside the radiator.now to find something to fill my day.good thoughts and hugs for all


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> if they check under the mattress here I hope they clean up the dust bunnies under the bed. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi all, still the same here. Waiting, waiting. 

And still raining! Off to catch up.


----------



## sugarsugar

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wouldn't wait at home for the water to break unless you are very close, both my boys, the water broke & they arrived within 5 minutes!


 :shock: :shock: Any REAL contractions and we will be on our way..


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> Don't depend on that midwife!!! I was in labor for almost 5 hours with one baby and the water hadn't broken. Only my first one did my water break before labor.
> Has she had babies?? LOL
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> While that is clear you can be in labour and your waters not broken she may have been saying that with the tightening she is currently having -rather than unmistakable contractions- and the waters not having broken she is not in labour yet.
> Maybe she will beat David Cassidy's birthday then.


Mmm, I agree coz of course I couldnt hear the midwife's side of the conversation.


----------



## sugarsugar

Sorlenna said:


> I'm waiting for a call from the landscaper--someone is supposed to come look at this "weeping bush" and the dying shrubs out front. I am not sure what they will want to do, but it's fine by me if they just take them out altogether and leave me with rocks! A nice cactus could be fun, though.  We shall see.
> 
> I think my tunic is dry (my how it grew when I blocked it, too), so I hope to get pics later today.
> 
> As for teenage pop star crushes, dare I say it? Donny Osmond! :XD:


Oooh, Donny Osmond! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Poledra65 said:


> .....Used to tell him that I hoped he had twins, just like him, Marla told me not to wish that on his wife. lolol


My Mum used to say that she wanted to live long enough to see my brother get one just like himself.....and she did! He and his daughter are so alike and they argue all the time. I would like to see my boys with kids who fight like cat and dog, just like they did, but then I'd have to babysit them.....be careful what you wish for!


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry if I offended anyone with my crude remark about the mammogram, someone at work asked what the test was like and an old woman said it was like getting caught in an old wringer washer. Seems about accurate.


Not offended in the slightest! Found this for you.....


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> just got this in my email on one of the newsletters I get. I love it. --- sam
> 
> Please enter your new password:
> 
> "cabbage"
> 
> Sorry, the password must be more than 8 characters.
> 
> "boiled cabbage"
> 
> Love it Sam! Funny and true


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> Not offended in the slightest! Found this for you.....


Love it! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Not offended in the slightest! Found this for you.....


Ha Ha 
:thumbup: :thumbup:

Morning Kate, how are things with you?


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Afternoon from Georgia. Fairly nice day here today; high 68. Had so much joint pain last night I finally got up at 3 a.m. and took some tramadol then made coffee and knitted until 6 when I went back and slept for an hour. Just now awoke from a 2 hour nap.
> 
> DH and I went to bank this morning and applied for a personal loan to buy DD a car. Will find out in a day or so if we qualify. If so, it will be a used car of course. Keeping my fingers crossed. Also went by the garage to check inn my truck and it FINALLY did for the mechanic what it keeps doing....cutting off. They still don't know why it shuts off but at least have some ideas as to what to look into.
> 
> Loved the pictures of your back garden KateB and the peacock was majestic PurleFi. I need to get outside and take some pictures of the dogwoods blooming and the apple trees blooming. The lettuce DH planted is really looking good too.
> We have a few beans sprouting along with a few carrots. For some reason where the carrots are planted the cats have been digging so I doubt we will have many of them. DH also planted some marigolds between the rows for me; they're a natural insect repellent.
> 
> Hugs & prayers to all.


Sorry to hear about the joint pain Gwen. Gentle hugs. Good luck the with loan and please do post a photo of your garden.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Yes still a lot more to melt. Hoping it melts a bit slower than it has time week. The fields have a good 3/4 meter still.


 :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar

gagesmom said:


> Here are the first three bunny baskets I knit last night. I sewed them up today. only 22 more to go. lol.
> 
> My goal is to get 2 or 3 knit up a night.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Very cute.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Not offended in the slightest! Found this for you.....


Love them


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Today is my son's 43rd birthday and he has just rung me to say that he and his partner are expecting another baby in November. He sounds really excited. Guess that'll mean more knitting for me.

Sending hugs to all and healing vibes and Sugar - stay calm and breath xx

Wednesday photos....


----------



## sugarsugar

flyty1n said:


> Finally, it appears that spring has sprung. Took the air conditioner cover off and my dear sister came over and with 2 mowers we quickly cut the lawn. The grass was so long in the "potty corner" that we almost could have had it baled for hay. Daffodils are up in the back yard and some of the roses have tiny leaves. There are even two tiny rhubarb leaves peeking through the dirt. Coming home I drive by cows with tiny calves and ewes with romping lambs. I do love spring. What a joyous day.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Today is my son's 43rd birthday and he has just rung me to say that he and his partner are expecting another baby in November. He sounds really excited. Guess that'll mean more knitting for me.
> 
> Sending hugs to all and healing vibes and Sugar - stay calm and breath xx
> 
> Wednesday photos....


How exciting Purple- more knitting as you say.


----------



## sugarsugar

Oscar had another trim yesterday...... His groomer took these photos and posted them on her FB page.


----------



## sugarsugar

gagesmom said:


> I am off to bed then, I have an appt with the denturist tomorrow morning at 11am. I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> excited I get my teeth tomorrow. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> see you tomorrow.


Woo Hoo! :thumbup:


----------



## flyty1n

cmaliza said:


> I'm always pleased whenI catch up....but it never lasts!  Oh well.
> I'm in a bit of a funk these past days. The Nurse Practitioner I am seeing is a bit of a "Debbie Downer" re my progress on my leg. The head Nurse Practitioner & doctor are MUCH more positive, but I am still mostly in the care of this particular NP. pfui. I'm trying to get my head around her negativity and onto the others' positivity. "Debbie" never says I've made any progress, nothing is better...when the opposite is the case....I don't understand why she is so negative. Puzzles me. I have good circulaton, the wound is healing (altho' not rapidly), tests are negative for pathology, etc, etc. arrgghhhh....my DH is holding me up. thanks goodness for him!
> Good wishes to all.....Carol il/oh


 Have you considered asking your NP, "Debbie, are you having a bad day? You are always so negative that I am wondering if your negativity is not harming my healing? If you can't be positive about something, then kindly find someone else to treat me as I need all the positive vibes I can get." This might just shake her up a bit and get you someone else or get her to realize that her effect on you is not good. Just a suggestion.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend where it is currently 1c/34f at 06:38 and rather overcast. The teens are getting ready to head off to school. The birds are chirping, the geese are joining in making it sound lovely. 

This mornings coffee.

Healing energy to those in need. Gentle hugs for all.


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> Oscar had another trim yesterday...... His groomer took these photos and posted them on her FB page.


Oscar looks fetching with his new trim.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Today is my son's 43rd birthday and he has just rung me to say that he and his partner are expecting another baby in November. He sounds really excited. Guess that'll mean more knitting for me.
> 
> Sending hugs to all and healing vibes and Sugar - stay calm and breath xx
> 
> Wednesday photos....


Happy birthday to your son and what exciting news a new grandbaby on the way. I can imagine the needles will be busy.

The lake looks lovely with the daffodils, I must say I am looking forward to the flowers. Love the little horse, I am sure it would fit in nicely in your garden. :roll:


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Today is my son's 43rd birthday and he has just rung me to say that he and his partner are expecting another baby in November. He sounds really excited. Guess that'll mean more knitting for me.
> 
> Sending hugs to all and healing vibes and Sugar - stay calm and breath xx
> 
> Wednesday photos....


Good morning Purple. Congratulations! Those needles are going to be red hot!


----------



## angelam

sugarsugar said:


> Oscar had another trim yesterday...... His groomer took these photos and posted them on her FB page.


Oscar looks so sweet! Does he enjoy being groomed? What will he make of the new baby??


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is currently 1c/34f at 06:38 and rather overcast. The teens are getting ready to head off to school. The birds are chirping, the geese are joining in making it sound lovely.
> 
> This mornings coffee.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need. Gentle hugs for all.


Good morning Caren. Sounds like spring may be slowly on the way for you?? The birds are trying to tell you something!


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Not offended in the slightest! Found this for you.....


LOVE THEM!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar

angelam said:


> Oscar looks so sweet! Does he enjoy being groomed? What will he make of the new baby??


The groomer said he was really good this time (last time he was a bit scared). Goodness knows what he will be like with the baby... we will have to introduce very gently i should think as he is he only nearly one.


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Today is my son's 43rd birthday and he has just rung me to say that he and his partner are expecting another baby in November. He sounds really excited. Guess that'll mean more knitting for me.
> 
> Sending hugs to all and healing vibes and Sugar - stay calm and breath xx
> 
> Wednesday photos....


Ooh another baby for the TP members. :thumbup:

Happy Birthday to your son.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Good morning Caren. Sounds like spring may be slowly on the way for you?? The birds are trying to tell you something!


Good afternoon Angela, I think spring might finally be here the robins are a sure sign of it. I have little solar lights that charge enough to stay on most of the night when spring arrives.


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> Good morning from a rather overcast Fife, have been up since daft o'clock (5:30am) couldn't get back to sleep so washing is done and out on the line,housework done,will make breakfast soon.Tango the cockatiel,has no idea why he is awake so early and dozing of beside the radiator.now to find something to fill my day.good thoughts and hugs for all


God afternoon. That was my regular time or earlier until recently. Mostly the only time I get me time. The dogs were up two or three times during the night, now they are snoring away. 
Hugs for you :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, still the same here. Waiting, waiting.
> 
> And still raining! Off to catch up.


Waiting is the worst part of it all. Remember to breath and rest as well.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> well - since you love potatoes so much sorlenna here is another potato recipe for you. --- and anyone else that wants it --- sam
> 
> Tuscan Hashbrowns - GF
> 
> Serves: 4
> Hashbrowns can be pretty boring on their own. But add just a few simple, yet flavor-packed ingredients and you change the taste completely.
> 
> Ingredients
> 2 Tbsp olive oil
> 4 potatoes, ½ cubes
> 4 shallots, chopped
> 1 clove garlic, minced
> ⅓ cup oil packed sun-dried tomatoes, drained and finely chopped
> 3 Tbsp fresh basil, chopped
> 3 Tbsp fresh chives, finely chopped
> ⅛ tsp red chilli flakes
> ¼ tsp salt
> ¼ tsp pepper
> 
> Instructions
> 
> Fry hashbrowns with oil in hot skillet until tender and golden brown, about 15 minutes (halfway through cooking add in shallots and garlic).
> 
> Add in remaining ingredients and toss well until heated throughout.
> 
> http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/category/recipes/breakfast/


YUM!!! a new addition to the hash brown file. I'm sure these will appeal to everyone here. Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> you seem to have some standing water like we do. our fields are very wet and many of them have standing water on them. always good to have ones house on high ground. --- sam


I will get some photos with the good camera likely from an upstairs window to get the best view. It is quite deep at the moment. I am glad I built where I did other ways I'd have water under the house.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I still love Alice Cooper. LOL! When my son was about 14 he and his best friend were all excited about this great new song, I listened to it and started laughing, then told them that it was the B52s and the name of the song was Love Shack, and that it was probably about the same age they were. They were crestfallen, it was so funny.


Michael's friends all love that I know all the songs they listened too. Couldn't figure out why Michael said I listened too horrible music. Alice Copper was the last Album I bought, had to replace one for a friend. I do listen to the new stuff with the teens but mostly they are remakes of the same old stuff.


----------



## Patches39

cmaliza said:


> I'm always pleased whenI catch up....but it never lasts!  Oh well.
> I'm in a bit of a funk these past days. The Nurse Practitioner I am seeing is a bit of a "Debbie Downer" re my progress on my leg. The head Nurse Practitioner & doctor are MUCH more positive, but I am still mostly in the care of this particular NP. pfui. I'm trying to get my head around her negativity and onto the others' positivity. "Debbie" never says I've made any progress, nothing is better...when the opposite is the case....I don't understand why she is so negative. Puzzles me. I have good circulaton, the wound is healing (altho' not rapidly), tests are negative for pathology, etc, etc. arrgghhhh....my DH is holding me up. thanks goodness for him!
> Good wishes to all.....Carol il/oh


Carol, some people are like that, :shock: but you just listen to your body, and you will know that you are doing good, stand on how you feel and look at you self, you already know how things are. Please don't let negative people direct in what you already know. Praying for your strength, healing, and joy. :lol: :thumbup: you can do it. Much love Sis.


----------



## Patches39

darowil said:


> Thought I would play the singles CDs I mentioned the other day but they aren't where they should be. Think DD might have borrowed them for her in laws party a few weeks ago.
> 
> Maryanne gave David a church signs calendar and todays said "On the 6th day God created the Platypus and said 'Let the evolutionists work this one out'"


Cute saying, :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Now that's one way to put things into perspective.


 :lol: all right now. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Nature's alarm clock, not sure why it is black. The sky looked like this. A while later the sun came out.


----------



## Patches39

KateB said:


> Not offended in the slightest! Found this for you.....


 :shock:


----------



## nittergma

Still catching up but had to comment on your pics. Oscar is so cute, he looks like a little stuffed animal. You must have mentioned it before, but, what breed is he? How's your daughter?


sugarsugar said:


> Oscar had another trim yesterday...... His groomer took these photos and posted them on her FB page.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Today is my son's 43rd birthday and he has just rung me to say that he and his partner are expecting another baby in November. He sounds really excited. Guess that'll mean more knitting for me.
> 
> Sending hugs to all and healing vibes and Sugar - stay calm and breath xx
> 
> Wednesday photos....


Lovely, photos, and beautiful wee one. :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma

Ooh that looks cold! Brrr! We're finally looking like Spring here only still cold in the mornings and LOTS of mud!!


NanaCaren said:


> Nature's alarm clock, not sure why it is black. The sky looked like this. A while later the sun came out.


----------



## Patches39

sugarsugar said:


> Oscar had another trim yesterday...... His groomer took these photos and posted them on her FB page.


Oh My, so cute, just want to hug him up. :lol:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is currently 1c/34f at 06:38 and rather overcast. The teens are getting ready to head off to school. The birds are chirping, the geese are joining in making it sound lovely.
> 
> This mornings coffee.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need. Gentle hugs for all.


Lovely coffee, I need it today. :-D


----------



## Kathleendoris

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Today is my son's 43rd birthday and he has just rung me to say that he and his partner are expecting another baby in November. He sounds really excited. Guess that'll mean more knitting for me.
> 
> Sending hugs to all and healing vibes and Sugar - stay calm and breath xx
> 
> Wednesday photos....


Congratulations! That is such exciting news! Is this the son who lives in France?


----------



## NanaCaren

nittergma said:


> Ooh that looks cold! Brrr! We're finally looking like Spring here only still cold in the mornings and LOTS of mud!!


It doesn't feel too bad and with no wind to speak of makes it nicer.


----------



## Kathleendoris

darowil said:


> Maryanne was impossible to discipline- she hated the results of her behaviour. But somehow despite us being consistent she was never able to think last time I did this, Mum said this would happen and it did and I didn't like it so I won't do this. I could even talk her through it, what happened last time etc etc with her telling me all the correct things. And then straight into whatever it was we were trying to stop her doing-and being toally amazed when what we said would happen happened.
> Some kids doesn't matter how well they are discipplined just don't respond. I was very grateful for having Vicky- she was so easy to discipline that I realised that more than discipline was involved. After all if I was to take the blame for Maryanne's behaviour I needed to take the credit for Vicky.


I had great trouble punishing any sort of bad behaviour with my two older ones, partly because if anything happened, the eldest would always deny any involvement, whereas her sister would admit to everything, however unlikely it was that she was responsible. I could tick off the older one until I was blue in the face and she would be quite oblivious, but I only had to say "You naughty girl!" to the younger one to have her reduced to tears!


----------



## sugarsugar

nittergma said:


> Still catching up but had to comment on your pics. Oscar is so cute, he looks like a little stuffed animal. You must have mentioned it before, but, what breed is he? How's your daughter?


He is maltese/cavalier, and thanks I think he is very cute too.
DD is still the same.... backache etc, sometimes vomiting. She is too scared now to ask to be induced so hanging in there.


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> And hopefully, no hard feelings, between you and me.


Not on my part, Julie. Sorry if I caused any issues.

Have a great day. I think I might get a chance to knit after I finish mending another pair of Don's denim jeans. They look as if he'd dripped a lot of bleach and/or acid down one of the legs--little holes for the most part and most obnoxious to be mended.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Oh crumbs, I just realized that I never posted the pic of the movies I got.


YOu sure got a variety of dvds. YOu'll have fun watching those. And Gage can watch them with you. Best thing about old movies....no explicit sex and no bad language. The language is one reason I stopped going to the movies...plus I'm cheap and my attention span these days is about equal to a 2 yr old. Unless I'm knitting!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> I am off to bed then, I have an appt with the denturist tomorrow morning at 11am. I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> excited I get my teeth tomorrow. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> see you tomorrow.


WHOOOHOOOO!! YOu've been waiting forever for that new smile!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> I'm always pleased whenI catch up....but it never lasts!  Oh well.
> I'm in a bit of a funk these past days. The Nurse Practitioner I am seeing is a bit of a "Debbie Downer" re my progress on my leg. The head Nurse Practitioner & doctor are MUCH more positive, but I am still mostly in the care of this particular NP. pfui. I'm trying to get my head around her negativity and onto the others' positivity. "Debbie" never says I've made any progress, nothing is better...when the opposite is the case....I don't understand why she is so negative. Puzzles me. I have good circulaton, the wound is healing (altho' not rapidly), tests are negative for pathology, etc, etc. arrgghhhh....my DH is holding me up. thanks goodness for him!
> Good wishes to all.....Carol il/oh


If I was that dissatisfied, I'd sure be talking to someone in charge so I could see someone else. Doesn't sound like she should be seeing any patients!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I was in the city today I stopped at Fabricland, the lady there told me a new quilt& yarn shop opened last week. I went to check it out, very nice yarns but not alot, she said she will get more towards fall when she thinks it will sell better. I bought a all of chunky yarn I didn't need but thought I should buy something
> 
> Sorry if I offended anyone with my crude remark about the mammogram, someone at work asked what the test was like and an old woman said it was like getting caught in an old wringer washer. Seems about accurate.
> 
> Melody, cute rabbits.
> 
> Caren, hope your visit with the insurance people went well & things can get settled soon.


Bonnie...I think we can all relate to your description of a mammogram. Sure didn't offend me! It was too accurate.
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> Bonnie...I think we can all relate to your description of a mammogram. Sure didn't offend me! It was too accurate.
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Not offended in the slightest! Found this for you.....


OH, Kate, how wonderful to laugh out loud so early in the morning.....LOL!!
junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Today is my son's 43rd birthday and he has just rung me to say that he and his partner are expecting another baby in November. He sounds really excited. Guess that'll mean more knitting for me.
> 
> Sending hugs to all and healing vibes and Sugar - stay calm and breath xx
> 
> Wednesday photos....


Good morning, PurpleFI. What a wonderful place you and family chose for your holiday.
You really should get a larger bag for your animals and LM's animals!
Junek

P.S. Forgot to say how grand to have a new GB to look forward to...warm up the knitting needles!


----------



## jheiens

Thankfully, I'm down to only one trip through the wringer these days. LOLOL

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom

morning everyone, today is the day. I get my teeth :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## angelam

gagesmom said:


> morning everyone, today is the day. I get my teeth :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


Don't forget.........we want to see that new smile!


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> Oscar had another trim yesterday...... His groomer took these photos and posted them on her FB page.


How cute Oscar is!! He looks like a little toy dog.
Junek


----------



## martina

Purple-Fi, Happy birthday to your son and congratulations on the good news.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is currently 1c/34f at 06:38 and rather overcast. The teens are getting ready to head off to school. The birds are chirping, the geese are joining in making it sound lovely.
> 
> This mornings coffee.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need. Gentle hugs for all.


YOur morning sounds so great....and thanks for the coffee!! 
What an original way to start plants!! Not only the egg carton but the shells, too.
Good morning, Caren. I hope you have a wonderful day.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> Ooh another baby for the TP members. :thumbup:
> 
> Happy Birthday to your son.


Well, I'm just flitty-flighty this morning. I also forgot to have you send birthday greetings to your son!!
What a great b'day present...expectations of an addition to the family!
Junek


----------



## gagesmom

omg, I laughed so hard Greg thought I was going mad.


KateB said:


> Not offended in the slightest! Found this for you.....


 :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> YOur morning sounds so great....and thanks for the coffee!!
> What an original way to start plants!! Not only the egg carton but the shells, too.
> Good morning, Caren. I hope you have a wonderful day.
> Junek


It was I enjoyed the quiet of the morning with nature and my coffee sitting on the deck. Even though there is still snow out there. 
Love the idea of recycling things back to nature the easy way. 
I am off the get as many errands done before it gets much later in the day. The sun is shining and the temperatures are just about perfect for me.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Nature's alarm clock, not sure why it is black. The sky looked like this. A while later the sun came out.


Your lovely pictures reminded me I wanted to share a couple of my sister's pictures.
Junek


----------



## gagesmom

sugar- Oscar is such a little sweetie.

I promise that I will post a selfie when Iget back.


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> Ha Ha
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Morning Kate, how are things with you?


Sorry, just getting back on here now that my niece has been and done my hair...2.15pm. Things are good with me thanks, just starting to get organised for a few days away with the girls next week. We're going down to Yorkshire and while we're there we are going to go to Beamish which is an outdoor Victorian Museum with shops, a school, a train, etc and people dressed in Victorian clothes. Should be good and I'll hopefully get some good photos (assuming I remember to take the camera! :roll: ) Contractions not started yet? You must be getting so excited now, being a grandmother is so much better than being a mother ever was! :lol:

Edit - I see you have answered this in a later post. Fingers crossed for an easy, quick delivery for her, she deserves it after all the nausea she's had to put up with.


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Today is my son's 43rd birthday and he has just rung me to say that he and his partner are expecting another baby in November. He sounds really excited. Guess that'll mean more knitting for me.
> 
> Sending hugs to all and healing vibes and Sugar - stay calm and breath xx
> 
> Wednesday photos....


Congratulations! Is this the son who lives in France?


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> sugar- Oscar is such a little sweetie.
> 
> I promise that I will post a selfie when Iget back.


I'm looking forward to it!!
JK


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> Oscar had another trim yesterday...... His groomer took these photos and posted them on her FB page.


Awww! No wonder she posted them, he's gorgeous!


----------



## KateB

jheiens said:


> Thankfully, I'm down to only one trip through the wringer these days. LOLOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


Every cloud......! :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Maryanne was impossible to discipline- she hated the results of her behaviour. But somehow despite us being consistent she was never able to think last time I did this, Mum said this would happen and it did and I didn't like it so I won't do this. I could even talk her through it, what happened last time etc etc with her telling me all the correct things. And then straight into whatever it was we were trying to stop her doing-and being toally amazed when what we said would happen happened.
> Some kids doesn't matter how well they are discipplined just don't respond. I was very grateful for having Vicky- she was so easy to discipline that I realised that more than discipline was involved. After all if I was to take the blame for Maryanne's behaviour I needed to take the credit for Vicky.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: It is so frustrating isn't it, when you explain and they know and then the brain just doesn't connect the dots? I'm so glad I'm not the only one who's been there. Parenting is hard work, I always thought that I should have been able to have a second one so that I could do it better and easier. Oh well, he turned out pretty good, and so did Maryanne, so we didn okay.


----------



## KateB

gagesmom said:


> morning everyone, today is the day. I get my teeth :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


This time we need to see your face! :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> I think it is fairly difficult to offend anyone in this group bonnie - they probably all agree with you. --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: And if not, we are grown up enough not to turn it into anything, as we are all different points to a view.


----------



## Poledra65

The Lola cartoon is fabulous!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Will have to save that one to show David when he gets home. LOLOL


----------



## Poledra65

agnescr said:


> I saw the Bay City Rollers at our local YMCA before they even got a recording contract many many moons ago
> 
> http://www.lesmckeown.com/concert-dates
> :-D :-D


Fantastic!


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Not offended in the slightest! Found this for you.....


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Laughing so hard that the dog is looking at me like I lost my mind!!! LOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> morning everyone, today is the day. I get my teeth :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


Yaaaaaaaaa :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love the photos of Oscar, sunrises and sunsets, miniature horses and grandkids. Mel, your Easter baskets are fab and looking forward to seeing the selfie. Caren, sounds like things are settling okay...you'll have lots of activity once clean up and building begin. Purple, congrats to son and family and a happy birthday. Quiet here at DS's..baby I is sleeping and Ds is working to get taxes done.DDIL and other DGD are getting into new groove of going back to work and full-time daycare. I made an apple bar recipe yesterday where the crust is like a shortbread with grated cheddar cheese in it. It 's delicious and I'll post recipe when I return home. Today, I'm making pulled pork for sandwiches. Love to all.. miss my laptop!


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Today is my son's 43rd birthday and he has just rung me to say that he and his partner are expecting another baby in November. He sounds really excited. Guess that'll mean more knitting for me.
> 
> Sending hugs to all and healing vibes and Sugar - stay calm and breath xx
> 
> Wednesday photos....


Ooh Happy Birthday to DS and congrats on the new grandbaby. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Your lovely pictures reminded me I wanted to share a couple of my sister's pictures.
> Junek


WOW, awesome, thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Today is my son's 43rd birthday and he has just rung me to say that he and his partner are expecting another baby in November. He sounds really excited. Guess that'll mean more knitting for me.
> 
> Sending hugs to all and healing vibes and Sugar - stay calm and breath xx
> 
> Wednesday photos....


Gorgeous scenery! Did little Madam want to bring the mini pony home? I'm sure she takes after her Grandma.


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Oscar had another trim yesterday...... His groomer took these photos and posted them on her FB page.


Awe!!! He's just too cute, looks like a stuffed toy in the second one, adorable!


----------



## ChrisEl

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: It is so frustrating isn't it, when you explain and they know and then the brain just doesn't connect the dots? I'm so glad I'm not the only one who's been there. Parenting is hard work, I always thought that I should have been able to have a second one so that I could do it better and easier. Oh well, he turned out pretty good, and so did Maryanne, so we didn okay.


This is a great explanation (not connecting the dots). DD had to do a behavioral case study for a class she is taking and this is basically what the situation she wrote about boiled down to. She had to document behaviors and then come up with a plan and strategies. Not easy to handle even when everyone---parents, teachers, even student---is trying hard.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just got a call from mechanic and my truck is fixed. (they hope) Replaced the ignition coil and it hasn't cut off again and hopefully it won't. Cost...just under $200. No bad...they didn't charge for all the days of trouble shooting thank goodness. Still waiting to hear from bank so fingers still crossed.



jknappva said:


> Good luck with the loan application AND no pain for tonight.
> When I bought my car before this last one, I'd had it less than a year, (it was new) and it cut off twice when I was on my way shopping. It took 4 days for it to cut off for the mechanic. He just drove around town all day until it finally happened. It was a defective fuel pump! Guess he thought I was imagining it until it happened with him.
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

I must have missed the post about a wound on your leg....will have you in prayer. Not good that the NP is a Debbie Downer....not good for a medical practice at all. Positive attitude has so much to do with healing.



cmaliza said:


> I'm always pleased whenI catch up....but it never lasts!  Oh well.
> I'm in a bit of a funk these past days. The Nurse Practitioner I am seeing is a bit of a "Debbie Downer" re my progress on my leg. The head Nurse Practitioner & doctor are MUCH more positive, but I am still mostly in the care of this particular NP. pfui. I'm trying to get my head around her negativity and onto the others' positivity. "Debbie" never says I've made any progress, nothing is better...when the opposite is the case....I don't understand why she is so negative. Puzzles me. I have good circulaton, the wound is healing (altho' not rapidly), tests are negative for pathology, etc, etc. arrgghhhh....my DH is holding me up. thanks goodness for him!
> Good wishes to all.....Carol il/oh


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a call from mechanic and my truck is fixed. (they hope) Replaced the ignition coil and it hasn't cut off again and hopefully it won't. Cost...just under $200. No bad...they didn't charge for all the days of trouble shooting thank goodness. Still waiting to hear from bank so fingers still crossed.


So glad they figured out what was wrong and it didn't cost as much as some repairs. Want you in a truck that is reliable.

Well, company just left and it is such a gorgeous day and the birds are singing. Really felt like winter earlier but now feels like Spring.

DH's concert was absolutely wonderful. One of his fingers was cracked and it started bleeding while he was warming up so he was out looking for me and the company. Fortunately we found each other and made an emergency trip for him. I teased him after the concert about how if he hadn't found us and it kept bleeding his concert would have turned into a slasher movie and probably traumatized his grandchildren for life. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I know, I'm awful, but he did laugh.

Here's something for you:

Stress Management for Women! This is absolutely wonderful!!!!

A young lady confidently walked around the room while leading and explaining stress management to an audience with a raised glass of water. Everyone knew she was going to ask the ultimate question, 'half empty or half full?'.. She fooled them all ..... "How heavy is this glass of water?" she inquired with a smile. Answers called out ranged from 8 oz. To 20 oz.

She replied , "The absolute weight doesn't matter. It depends on how long I hold it. If I hold it for a minute, that's not a problem. If I hold it for an hour, I'll have an ache in my right arm.

If I hold it for a day, you'll have to call an ambulance. In each case it's the same weight, but the longer I hold it, the heavier it becomes." She continued, "and that's the way it is with stress. If we carry our burdens all the time, sooner or later, as the burden becomes increasingly heavy, we won't be able to carry on."

"As with the glass of water, you have to put it down for a while and rest before holding it again. When we're refreshed, we can carry on with the burden - holding stress longer and better each time practiced. So, as early in the evening as you can, put all your burdens down. Don't carry them through the evening and into the night... Pick them up tomorrow.

1 * Accept the fact that some days you're the pigeon, and some days you're the statue!

2 * Always keep your words soft and sweet, just in case you have to eat them.

3 * Always read stuff that will make you look good if you die in the middle of it.

4 * Drive carefully... It's not only cars that can be recalled by their Maker.

5 * If you can't be kind, at least have the decency to be vague.

6 * If you lend someone $20 and never see that person again, it was probably worth it.

7 * It may be that your sole purpose in life is simply to serve as a warning to others.

8 * Never buy a car you can't push.

9 * Never put both feet in your mouth at the same time, because then you won't have a leg to stand on.

10 * Nobody cares if you can't dance well. Just get up and dance.

11 * Since it's the early worm that gets eaten by the bird, sleep late.

12 * The second mouse gets the cheese.

13 * When everything's coming your way, you're in the wrong lane.

14 * Birthdays are good for you. The more you have, the longer you live.

15 * Some mistakes are too much fun to make only once.

16 * We could learn a lot from crayons. Some are sharp, some are pretty and some are dull. Some have weird names and all are different colors, but they all have to live in the same box.

17 * A truly happy person is one who can enjoy the scenery on a detour.

18 * Have an awesome day and know that someone has thought about you today.

AND MOST IMPORTANTLY

19 *Save the earth..... It's the only planet with chocolate!* And let's not forget peanut butter!

Today someone asked me if I liked you. I laughed, and I said, "Ha! That's funny!! I absolutely LOVE them!! 
Be the kind of woman that when your feet hit the floor each morning the devil says~~ "Oh Crap, She's up!"


----------



## Cashmeregma

Carol...I missed the post on your leg too. So sorry to hear about this. I hope it continues to make progress. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sugarsugar said:


> Oscar had another trim yesterday...... His groomer took these photos and posted them on her FB page.


Oh those expressions are priceless. How adorable. So expressive. I can see why she posted them. What a cute dog.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is currently 1c/34f at 06:38 and rather overcast. The teens are getting ready to head off to school. The birds are chirping, the geese are joining in making it sound lovely.
> 
> This mornings coffee.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need. Gentle hugs for all.


Caren, are those your plants growing in the egg shells? Great idea!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

So like this idea....just might work too!


flyty1n said:


> Have you considered asking your NP, "Debbie, are you having a bad day? You are always so negative that I am wondering if your negativity is not harming my healing? If you can't be positive about something, then kindly find someone else to treat me as I need all the positive vibes I can get." This might just shake her up a bit and get you someone else or get her to realize that her effect on you is not good. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Guess this is a quick hello and good-bye. I am way way behind and no way will I catch up. Only 10:04 and I'm unplugging the phone for a nap. Wish I didn't have to unplug the phone but every day we get calls for those who go around the Do Not Call registry, soooooo.

Think I will open a window so I can hear the birds singing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Oscar had another trim yesterday...... His groomer took these photos and posted them on her FB page.


Awe!!! He's just too cute, looks like a stuffed toy in the second one, adorable!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is currently 1c/34f at 06:38 and rather overcast. The teens are getting ready to head off to school. The birds are chirping, the geese are joining in making it sound lovely.
> 
> This mornings coffee.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need. Gentle hugs for all.


Good Morning Caren, The coffee looks fabulous!! The first one is just gorgeous, I'd love to have a set like that, the second is how I need my coffee, that or intravenously. 
Love the idea of egg shells for the starter plants. :thumbup: 
Have a great day!


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> The groomer said he was really good this time (last time he was a bit scared). Goodness knows what he will be like with the baby... we will have to introduce very gently i should think as he is he only nearly one.


Get a receiving blanket to wrap the baby in for a day or so in the hospital, then bring it home and put it on the couch or chair for him to get used to the smell, it helps them to adjust to the baby smells before you bring the baby home and then it's not such a shock to the pup when the baby shows up, there will still be interest, but he'll be used to the smell. 
Hugs


----------



## Gweniepooh

PurpleFI congrats on the upcoming new grand baby! Also just loved the pictures especially the one with LM and the pony/miniature horse. 

SugarSugar Oscar's pictures are adorable. He almost looks like a stuffed toy in the second one...very expressive.

Angora love the "Stress Management for Women". Very good advise!

I'm ogg to get dressed and hopefully get some pictures taken and rugs shampooed. TTYL


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Michael's friends all love that I know all the songs they listened too. Couldn't figure out why Michael said I listened too horrible music. Alice Copper was the last Album I bought, had to replace one for a friend. I do listen to the new stuff with the teens but mostly they are remakes of the same old stuff.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Nature's alarm clock, not sure why it is black. The sky looked like this. A while later the sun came out.


Beautiful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> He is maltese/cavalier, and thanks I think he is very cute too.
> DD is still the same.... backache etc, sometimes vomiting. She is too scared now to ask to be induced so hanging in there.


Hopefully you will all have a baby in your arms soon and all he pains and sleeplessness, and everything will start to be a memory.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> morning everyone, today is the day. I get my teeth :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


YAY!!!! Now you'll have to smile for the camera! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Your lovely pictures reminded me I wanted to share a couple of my sister's pictures.
> Junek


Beautiful!!


----------



## Poledra65

ChrisEl said:


> This is a great explanation (not connecting the dots). DD had to do a behavioral case study for a class she is taking and this is basically what the situation she wrote about boiled down to. She had to document behaviors and then come up with a plan and strategies. Not easy to handle even when everyone---parents, teachers, even student---is trying hard.


And the children sometimes get so upset because they just can't get it. Without good support, they can give up.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a call from mechanic and my truck is fixed. (they hope) Replaced the ignition coil and it hasn't cut off again and hopefully it won't. Cost...just under $200. No bad...they didn't charge for all the days of trouble shooting thank goodness. Still waiting to hear from bank so fingers still crossed.


Wonderful news on the truck, fingers and toes crossed for you on the loan.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> So glad they figured out what was wrong and it didn't cost as much as some repairs. Want you in a truck that is reliable.
> 
> Well, company just left and it is such a gorgeous day and the birds are singing. Really felt like winter earlier but now feels like Spring.
> 
> DH's concert was absolutely wonderful. One of his fingers was cracked and it started bleeding while he was warming up so he was out looking for me and the company. Fortunately we found each other and made an emergency trip for him. I teased him after the concert about how if he hadn't found us and it kept bleeding his concert would have turned into a slasher movie and probably traumatized his grandchildren for life. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I know, I'm awful, but he did laugh.
> 
> Here's something for you:
> 
> Stress Management for Women! This is absolutely wonderful!!!!
> 
> A young lady confidently walked around the room while leading and explaining stress management to an audience with a raised glass of water. Everyone knew she was going to ask the ultimate question, 'half empty or half full?'.. She fooled them all ..... "How heavy is this glass of water?" she inquired with a smile. Answers called out ranged from 8 oz. To 20 oz.
> 
> She replied , "The absolute weight doesn't matter. It depends on how long I hold it. If I hold it for a minute, that's not a problem. If I hold it for an hour, I'll have an ache in my right arm.
> 
> If I hold it for a day, you'll have to call an ambulance. In each case it's the same weight, but the longer I hold it, the heavier it becomes." She continued, "and that's the way it is with stress. If we carry our burdens all the time, sooner or later, as the burden becomes increasingly heavy, we won't be able to carry on."
> 
> "As with the glass of water, you have to put it down for a while and rest before holding it again. When we're refreshed, we can carry on with the burden - holding stress longer and better each time practiced. So, as early in the evening as you can, put all your burdens down. Don't carry them through the evening and into the night... Pick them up tomorrow.
> 
> 1 * Accept the fact that some days you're the pigeon, and some days you're the statue!
> 
> 2 * Always keep your words soft and sweet, just in case you have to eat them.
> 
> 3 * Always read stuff that will make you look good if you die in the middle of it.
> 
> 4 * Drive carefully... It's not only cars that can be recalled by their Maker.
> 
> 5 * If you can't be kind, at least have the decency to be vague.
> 
> 6 * If you lend someone $20 and never see that person again, it was probably worth it.
> 
> 7 * It may be that your sole purpose in life is simply to serve as a warning to others.
> 
> 8 * Never buy a car you can't push.
> 
> 9 * Never put both feet in your mouth at the same time, because then you won't have a leg to stand on.
> 
> 10 * Nobody cares if you can't dance well. Just get up and dance.
> 
> 11 * Since it's the early worm that gets eaten by the bird, sleep late.
> 
> 12 * The second mouse gets the cheese.
> 
> 13 * When everything's coming your way, you're in the wrong lane.
> 
> 14 * Birthdays are good for you. The more you have, the longer you live.
> 
> 15 * Some mistakes are too much fun to make only once.
> 
> 16 * We could learn a lot from crayons. Some are sharp, some are pretty and some are dull. Some have weird names and all are different colors, but they all have to live in the same box.
> 
> 17 * A truly happy person is one who can enjoy the scenery on a detour.
> 
> 18 * Have an awesome day and know that someone has thought about you today.
> 
> AND MOST IMPORTANTLY
> 
> 19 *Save the earth..... It's the only planet with chocolate!* And let's not forget peanut butter!
> 
> Today someone asked me if I liked you. I laughed, and I said, "Ha! That's funny!! I absolutely LOVE them!!
> Be the kind of woman that when your feet hit the floor each morning the devil says~~ "Oh Crap, She's up!"


FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: So glad that you shared that!


----------



## Poledra65

Well my Lovlies, I'm caught up and I guess I can't put off exercising any longer, so I guess I'd better get dressed and moving. Hope you all have a great, safe day. 
Hugs!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Get a receiving blanket to wrap the baby in for a day or so in the hospital, then bring it home and put it on the couch or chair for him to get used to the smell, it helps them to adjust to the baby smells before you bring the baby home and then it's not such a shock to the pup when the baby shows up, there will still be interest, but he'll be used to the smell.
> Hugs


Perfect tip Kaye. My son and DIL did this for their dog. They let their dog sleep with one of the baby's little caps they had on him in the hospital. Easy intro when they brought our grandson home. OK, now I'm really off for my nap. LOL


----------



## Poledra65

:lol:


----------



## sassafras123

Love pics of sunrise, sunset and Sugar's Oscar.
Angora, loved women's stress especially some days you're the pigeon, some days you're the statue. So true.
Today Zumba, book club, throat doc, and thankfully sangha to cap the day. Have been choking on my own spit even. Throat closes and I wheeze and choke. Find acupressure point on thumb joint helps release throat spasm but frightening. It's not like hymlic (sp?) would help.
Purple, I'm with you. Would love to live on small farm. At least in my mind.


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> Not offended in the slightest! Found this for you.....


 :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> Happy birthday to your son and what exciting news a new grandbaby on the way. I can imagine the needles will be busy.
> 
> The lake looks lovely with the daffodils, I must say I am looking forward to the flowers. Love the little horse, I am sure it would fit in nicely in your garden. :roll:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> Michael's friends all love that I know all the songs they listened too. Couldn't figure out why Michael said I listened too horrible music. Alice Copper was the last Album I bought, had to replace one for a friend. I do listen to the new stuff with the teens but mostly they are remakes of the same old stuff.


It's like the music & movie makers now can't get any good original ideas, so much stuff is remakes of the 70's & they are not improvements


----------



## Bonnie7591

nittergma said:


> Ooh that looks cold! Brrr! We're finally looking like Spring here only still cold in the mornings and LOTS of mud!!


It would be so nice if we could get from winter to spring & skip mud season. The GKs are coming for the day so I'm sure there will be lots of mud dragged into the porch. Not sure how much time we will spend outside, it's beautiful & sunny but the wind is crazy, you can hear the trees snapping. We always get so much wind this time of year.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jheiens said:


> Not on my part, Julie. Sorry if I caused any issues.
> 
> Have a great day. I think I might get a chance to knit after I finish mending another pair of Don's denim jeans. They look as if he'd dripped a lot of bleach and/or acid down one of the legs--little holes for the most part and most obnoxious to be mended.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I have sometime just put a piece down. The entire front of the leg rather than trying to do each little hole, much less time consuming. Battery acid & barb wire can sure raise he'll with work clothes.


----------



## Bonnie7591

June, the sunset photos are beautiful, the colors in the first one are so pretty. Another one to frame.

Sugar, Oscar is so cute

Purplefi, I think LM needs a farm, obviously she is in love with all animals.


----------



## gagesmom

ok is everyone ready?????


Cheeeeeeeeeese :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


oh my gosh, I look like a right idiot grinning like the cheshire cat :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> WOW, awesome, thanks for sharing :thumbup:


My pleasure...She's always delighted when I tell her how much everyone enjoys her pictures.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Today someone asked me if I liked you. I laughed, and I said, "Ha! That's funny!! I absolutely LOVE them!! 
Be the kind of woman that when your feet hit the floor each morning the devil says~~ "Oh Crap, She's up!"[/quote]

Thanks for this...I love it!! We should always remember these 'words to live by!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> ok is everyone ready?????
> 
> Cheeeeeeeeeese :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D
> 
> oh my gosh, I look like a right idiot grinning like the cheshire cat :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


And now you have no reason to hide your lovely face AND smile....I know you love them. I hope you don't have problems adjusting to them. My partials are like my glasses used to be...the first thing I put in in the morning and last thing I take out at night. 
Junek


----------



## purl2diva

Nice smile ---you look really great Melody. I'm so happy that you are where you want to be. It's been a long journey.


----------



## gagesmom

Thank you ladies, I am so happy.
I could hardly sleep last night. It is definitely going to take a bit to get used too. I talk like I am drunk right now, as the denturist said it is like I have a mouthful of marbles.

I am also going to be getting new glasses, now just to lose some weight and I am going to be a real babe. lol.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Your lovely pictures reminded me I wanted to share a couple of my sister's pictures.
> Junek


Those are beautiful, your sister has a good eye.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Hello all. So sorry that I just could not even think about reading last week and will have to call someone for highlights because skimming some this week lets me know I've missed out on a few things......

So many things I want to comment on....

Pammie... Hope DD will hang in there with teaching. First graders are still malmble and the parents are trainable. After all, this is there first experience at school as well so she has to set the standard that is acceptable I her class. Not easy, but absolutely necessary....

So glad you are almost finished and can have some ME time.


----------



## Dreamweaver

CMazlia ... I was just told by my insurance nurse that it is my right to insist on appointment with Dr. (or the other practitioner) when making the appointment. If you don't have confidence with theoretic or a good vibe, the visits are not helpful.... After all, it is your health and you are laying for the service....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Quick reason for my absence... And inability to keep up this week. 

During Sis's visit... Like last Tues., mom started having some cog active and speech problems. Long and short, we went to Dr. ER, had 2 chest x-rays, CT scan of head, blood, urine. And a whole lot do drama... Diagnosis, dehydration and one bag of fluids dripped and then released. The situation had continued to deteriorate and, by Friday, my DH called brother and he came down (both brothers had men e-mailed my sis but they didn't read them). Every day of that week was taken up withholding something with visitors, mom, her house, repairs..... 

We are trying to talk mom into daily care, as I had arranged... But I told brother he got to arrange it this time to fit his schedule to come down and be there when the people showed up. I also let him know that if she ended up in hospital, I would not bring her home to an empty house and would put her into assisted living temporarily until he made changes. (I end to visit a few.). No one is GOINGTl be happy, but this just can't go on. , so unfair to talk to mom about it when she can't finish a sentence or thought or even write or recite ABV's. I will have to go down today to take some food, but have stayed way I the hopes that not having to try to talk will ease her mind and help healing. I did check with triage at hospital and they say this could go on for weeks. Meanwhile, I still wonder about Ti's p, as they don't show up on CT.....

In any event. I'm stressed an pd just did not want to come dump on here again so just reading randomly and robotically on some of the forum..... 

Miss and still worry about you all, but just don't want to spread the negative vibes.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful!!!!!!!!!


Thank you, my pleasure to share with everyone.


----------



## Dreamweaver

On the good news side.... A very loved KP. Friend whip ok have never met I person has an opportunity to come to Dallas, leaving tomorrow and arriving G rid at so I have invited her to stay here. The house, me the yard and my life are a mess right now.... But my pride can take the blow for a chance to have a real hug and spend time with a precious lady.....

Sat. Is prom, the whole week-end is a huge volleyball tournament, DD's play is running..... DH is working 7 days a week right now. Trying to do two fund raisers for Livey's Germany trip right now... A Thirty-One bag, etc. on-line party and the plant sale. Not to mention, had mom's back yard plantings redone, Scott's program started and now she wants deck power washed and restrained. Well, not going to happen just right now...... Also had to have plumber out for her. The fun just never stops.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Some of the things I have seen in passing.

Designer... So sorry to hear that sis is not doing well. I I know this has to be so very difficult for family..... 

On the good side, your sweater came out beautifully. Lots of color but a subtle all over look that is so attractive. I think it going to become a favorite for you with the lighter weight too. Really lovely.


----------



## angelam

Poledra65 said:


> Get a receiving blanket to wrap the baby in for a day or so in the hospital, then bring it home and put it on the couch or chair for him to get used to the smell, it helps them to adjust to the baby smells before you bring the baby home and then it's not such a shock to the pup when the baby shows up, there will still be interest, but he'll be used to the smell.
> Hugs


That sounds like a really good tip.


----------



## Dreamweaver

I got the feeling there were some medical issues at Gwen's house but also got the feeling that things were resolved. Please let me know if I'm wrong. In any event, I keep all of you in prayers and healing vibes, just in case.....

Sam. I DID read recipes and love them and want to try the tomato soup soon..... Hope the family is all settled and recovered from trip.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

gagesmom said:


> ok is everyone ready?????
> 
> Cheeeeeeeeeese :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D
> 
> oh my gosh, I look like a right idiot grinning like the cheshire cat :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Looking good! It does take a little adjusting but sure must be nice to smile with reckless abandon....... (Love all the cups in the background). Forgot to mention I saw the Charlie Brown hat. Just adorable. I have a 48 year old daughter that would love it...


----------



## iamsam

is it just a European thing to hand out your clothes - you would be hard pressed to find someone here that would hang out their clothes on a regular basis - it would mean everything would need ironed - and there are many people who don't own an iron. just curious. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Good morning from a rather overcast Fife, have been up since daft o'clock (5:30am) couldn't get back to sleep so washing is done and out on the line,housework done,will make breakfast soon.Tango the cockatiel,has no idea why he is awake so early and dozing of beside the radiator.now to find something to fill my day.good thoughts and hugs for all


----------



## angelam

gagesmom said:


> ok is everyone ready?????
> 
> Cheeeeeeeeeese :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D
> 
> oh my gosh, I look like a right idiot grinning like the cheshire cat :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


You look great, and they're so natural looking. Well done! You've waited so long for them I hope all goes well from now on. Have you tried eating yet??


----------



## iamsam

love then new avatar kate - our boy is really growing up. --- sam



KateB said:


> My Mum used to say that she wanted to live long enough to see my brother get one just like himself.....and she did! He and his daughter are so alike and they argue all the time. I would like to see my boys with kids who fight like cat and dog, just like they did, but then I'd have to babysit them.....be careful what you wish for!


----------



## iamsam

now we know what little madam wants for Christmas. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Today is my son's 43rd birthday and he has just rung me to say that he and his partner are expecting another baby in November. He sounds really excited. Guess that'll mean more knitting for me.
> 
> Sending hugs to all and healing vibes and Sugar - stay calm and breath xx
> 
> Wednesday photos....


----------



## iamsam

very cute Oscar - boy is his tail curley. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Oscar had another trim yesterday...... His groomer took these photos and posted them on her FB page.


----------



## nittergma

Gagesmom, your smile is lovely! 
Prayers going for all who are having rough week. Jynx hope things settle down soon. So nice to spend time with a friend.
I did extra barn chores this morning (cleaned pens washed feeders etc). now I'm falling alseep sitting here reading. And the sun is shining and we actually have green grass!!
Caren, I hope the water goes away soon as well as the snow. It brings me shivers just to look at it!


----------



## KatyNora

darowil said:


> Thought I would play the singles CDs I mentioned the other day but they aren't where they should be. Think DD might have borrowed them for her in laws party a few weeks ago.
> 
> Maryanne gave David a church signs calendar and todays said "On the 6th day God created the Platypus and said 'Let the evolutionists work this one out'"


 :lol: :lol: :lol: My mom used to say the platypus was proof that God has a sense of humor.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> ok is everyone ready?????
> 
> Cheeeeeeeeeese :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D
> 
> oh my gosh, I look like a right idiot grinning like the cheshire cat :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


BUT it is lovely to see a proper photo of you!


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> is it just a European thing to hand out your clothes - you would be hard pressed to find someone here that would hang out their clothes on a regular basis - it would mean everything would need ironed - and there are many people who don't own an iron. just curious. --- sam


I think many Brits hang out their washing if the weather is right. Of course if you live in a flat or somewhere with restrictions then you can't. I hang out all mine through the summer months but have to dry indoors during the winter but rarely use my drier. Ironing just seems to be part of the process!


----------



## iamsam

i'm with you flyty1n - no one is going to advocate for you - you have to do it yourself - and carol - you have every right to complain. I know you would never be nasty - but you do need to state your feeling. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Have you considered asking your NP, "Debbie, are you having a bad day? You are always so negative that I am wondering if your negativity is not harming my healing? If you can't be positive about something, then kindly find someone else to treat me as I need all the positive vibes I can get." This might just shake her up a bit and get you someone else or get her to realize that her effect on you is not good. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> :lol:


That sums it up. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Love pics of sunrise, sunset and Sugar's Oscar.
> Angora, loved women's stress especially some days you're the pigeon, some days you're the statue. So true.
> Today Zumba, book club, throat doc, and thankfully sangha to cap the day. Have been choking on my own spit even. Throat closes and I wheeze and choke. Find acupressure point on thumb joint helps release throat spasm but frightening. It's not like hymlic (sp?) would help.
> Purple, I'm with you. Would love to live on small farm. At least in my mind.


Throat sounds so awful. Hope they can find the cause. What are the thoughts on it at this point?

Glad you got a kick out of the Women's Stress.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> I think many Brits hang out their washing if the weather is right. Of course if you live in a flat or somewhere with restrictions then you can't. I hang out all mine through the summer months but have to dry indoors during the winter but rarely use my drier. Ironing just seems to be part of the process!


It is standard here to put the washing on the line- smells better- less costly- apart from time factor- but most places have sun and wind to make it good except for the obvious problem when it is raining.


----------



## ChrisEl

angelam said:


> You look great, and they're so natural looking. Well done! You've waited so long for them I hope all goes well from now on. Have you tried eating yet??


I thought so too....a lovely smile!


----------



## iamsam

54° at midafternoon - was telling Heidi this morning that I can hardly wait until it is hot enough that I complain about the heat. lol the air still has the winter's edge to it which makes it feel colder than it really is. it is also very damp which doesn't help either. just a typical spring day I guess.

have the front door open - the "children" have enjoyed going in and out at their leisure. I have a small space heater by my desk that I turn on from time to time. I will close it before too long - they can ask to go out.

yesterday was bailee's first track meet. she came in second and third - 100 & 200 meter dash - and the 4x4 relay. she is only two seconds off the leader. the girl can run. 

Heidi is baby sitting a four month old today - keeping her busy with two babies in the house plus a six year old she is also baby sitting. don't think she will get much else done.

think I will go in to visit fred tomorrow - he has about two weeks left before medicare runs out. he will need tied to a chair when he goes home - he is supposed to stay off his foot - right - thinks he has to constantly be doing something.

Saturday I am driving down to bowling green to meet aran - think I already told you this. craft moment. --- sam


----------



## Designer1234

Dreamweaver said:


> Some of the things I have seen in passing.
> 
> Designer... So sorry to hear that sis is not doing well. I I know this has to be so very difficult for family.....
> 
> On the good side, your sweater came out beautifully. Lots of color but a subtle all over look that is so attractive. I think it going to become a favorite for you with the lighter weight too. Really lovely.


You have had so much on your plate this past while Jynx -- I am so sorry -- It sounds as if things are coming to a head and I am glad you are insisting on sharing the load. My thoughts are with you.

This growing old is not fun! I like it less and less each year that passes. You must take care of yourself.

Thanks for the kind words about my sweater.

My sister phoned me yesterday and we talked old times which is where she is at. My niece put a card beside her chair with my phone number on it. We had the first good visit for a month -- It was early in the day and she deteriorates as the day progresses.

I surround you and your Mom with good thoughts - Shirley


----------



## iamsam

I noticed the same thing with my solar light caren - but spring is being elusive. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good afternoon Angela, I think spring might finally be here the robins are a sure sign of it. I have little solar lights that charge enough to stay on most of the night when spring arrives.


----------



## iamsam

for some reason my computer won't open your downloads - wonder why? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Nature's alarm clock, not sure why it is black. The sky looked like this. A while later the sun came out.


----------



## iamsam

there is stuff you iron on joy - faster - and it goes on the inside. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Not on my part, Julie. Sorry if I caused any issues.
> 
> Have a great day. I think I might get a chance to knit after I finish mending another pair of Don's denim jeans. They look as if he'd dripped a lot of bleach and/or acid down one of the legs--little holes for the most part and most obnoxious to be mended.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> So glad they figured out what was wrong and it didn't cost as much as some repairs. Want you in a truck that is reliable.
> 
> Well, company just left and it is such a gorgeous day and the birds are singing. Really felt like winter earlier but now feels like Spring.
> 
> DH's concert was absolutely wonderful. One of his fingers was cracked and it started bleeding while he was warming up so he was out looking for me and the company. Fortunately we found each other and made an emergency trip for him. I teased him after the concert about how if he hadn't found us and it kept bleeding his concert would have turned into a slasher movie and probably traumatized his grandchildren for life. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I know, I'm awful, but he did laugh.
> 
> Here's something for you:
> 
> Stress Management for Women! This is absolutely wonderful!!!!
> 
> A young lady confidently walked around the room while leading and explaining stress management to an audience with a raised glass of water. Everyone knew she was going to ask the ultimate question, 'half empty or half full?'.. She fooled them all ..... "How heavy is this glass of water?" she inquired with a smile. Answers called out ranged from 8 oz. To 20 oz.
> 
> She replied , "The absolute weight doesn't matter. It depends on how long I hold it. If I hold it for a minute, that's not a problem. If I hold it for an hour, I'll have an ache in my right arm.
> 
> If I hold it for a day, you'll have to call an ambulance. In each case it's the same weight, but the longer I hold it, the heavier it becomes." She continued, "and that's the way it is with stress. If we carry our burdens all the time, sooner or later, as the burden becomes increasingly heavy, we won't be able to carry on."
> 
> "A
> s with the glass of water, you have to put it down for a while and rest before holding it again. When we're refreshed, we can carry on with the burden - holding stress longer and better each time practiced. So, as early in the evening as you can, put all your burdens down. Don't carry them through the evening and into the night... Pick them up tomorrow.
> 
> 1 * Accept the fact that some days you're the pigeon, and some days you're the statue!
> 
> 2 * Always keep your words soft and sweet, just in case you have to eat them.
> 
> 3 * Always read stuff that will make you look good if you die in the middle of it.
> 
> 4 * Drive carefully... It's not only cars that can be recalled by their Maker.
> 
> 5 * If you can't be kind, at least have the decency to be vague.
> 
> 6 * If you lend someone $20 and never see that person again, it was probably worth it.
> 
> 7 * It may be that your sole purpose in life is simply to serve as a warning to others.
> 
> 8 * Never buy a car you can't push.
> 
> 9 * Never put both feet in your mouth at the same time, because then you won't have a leg to stand on.
> 
> 10 * Nobody cares if you can't dance well. Just get up and dance.
> 
> 11 * Since it's the early worm that gets eaten by the bird, sleep late.
> 
> 12 * The second mouse gets the cheese.
> 
> 13 * When everything's coming your way, you're in the wrong lane.
> 
> 14 * Birthdays are good for you. The more you have, the longer you live.
> 
> 15 * Some mistakes are too much fun to make only once.
> 
> 16 * We could learn a lot from crayons. Some are sharp, some are pretty and some are dull. Some have weird names and all are different colors, but they all have to live in the same box.
> 
> 17 * A truly happy person is one who can enjoy the scenery on a detour.
> 
> 18 * Have an awesome day and know that someone has thought about you today.
> 
> AND MOST IMPORTANTLY
> 
> 19 *Save the earth..... It's the only planet with chocolate!* And let's not forget peanut butter!
> 
> Today someone asked me if I liked you. I laughed, and I said, "Ha! That's funny!! I absolutely LOVE them!!
> Be the kind of woman that when your feet hit the floor each morning the devil says~~ "Oh Crap, She's up!"


That my prayer for me, want the devil to say when I get up


----------



## iamsam

you notice I haven't said anything. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: Laughing so hard that the dog is looking at me like I lost my mind!!! LOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## martina

A tip I had years ago from the mother of5 boys was to use the iron on patches on both sides of the repair to make it really effective.


----------



## iamsam

love this daralene. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Stress Management for Women! This is absolutely wonderful!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> is it just a European thing to hand out your clothes - you would be hard pressed to find someone here that would hang out their clothes on a regular basis - it would mean everything would need ironed - and there are many people who don't own an iron. just curious. --- sam


In talking to some of my friends in other countries, seems to be the high cost of electricity that drives the clothes line... Of course, the smell is wonderful too.....


----------



## iamsam

what a great idea poledra. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Get a receiving blanket to wrap the baby in for a day or so in the hospital, then bring it home and put it on the couch or chair for him to get used to the smell, it helps them to adjust to the baby smells before you bring the baby home and then it's not such a shock to the pup when the baby shows up, there will still be interest, but he'll be used to the smell.
> Hugs


----------



## iamsam

no - now they will have a good reason to lose sleep. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully you will all have a baby in your arms soon and all he pains and sleeplessness, and everything will start to be a memory.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> I noticed the same thing with my solar light caren - but spring is being elusive. --- sam


And our little colored butterflies and such (solar) are staying on most of the night. They must need a very small charge because it has been kind of gloomy lately.


----------



## iamsam

I couldn't agree more poledra - chocolate rules. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> :lol:


----------



## iamsam

I would be great to live on a farm as long as I could afford to hire some farm hands. lol --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Love pics of sunrise, sunset and Sugar's Oscar.
> Angora, loved women's stress especially some days you're the pigeon, some days you're the statue. So true.
> Today Zumba, book club, throat doc, and thankfully sangha to cap the day. Have been choking on my own spit even. Throat closes and I wheeze and choke. Find acupressure point on thumb joint helps release throat spasm but frightening. It's not like hymlic (sp?) would help.
> Purple, I'm with you. Would love to live on small farm. At least in my mind.


----------



## KatyNora

Sugar, Oscar is absolutely adorable!! He reminds me of one of Gypsycream's puppy patterns.


----------



## iamsam

longing great melody - enjoy your new found freedom to eat anything you want. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> ok is everyone ready?????
> 
> Cheeeeeeeeeese :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D
> 
> oh my gosh, I look like a right idiot grinning like the cheshire cat :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## agnescr

thewren said:


> is it just a European thing to hand out your clothes - you would be hard pressed to find someone here that would hang out their clothes on a regular basis - it would mean everything would need ironed - and there are many people who don't own an iron. just curious. --- sam


Sam the majority of British folk, not sure about anyone else hang laundry out and wouldn't use dryer unless forced to, so long as its dry my washing goes out on the line even in winter,jeans shirts etc can stand on their own when frosted....but ooooohhh the wonderful smell when the are put on airer to finish drying.As to the iron,well I iron everything, including dusters, love fresh pressed clothes,and could not force myself to wear something unironed,besides the cost of running the dryer...I am a Scot you understand,no way would I pay for drying laundry when there is a great breeze blowing and the sun shining,not that I am tight or anything but I would rather use my money for yarn than electricity   :mrgreen:


----------



## agnescr

Sugar what a lovely wee dog...I would love one just like that 

gagesmom great smile :mrgreen:


----------



## iamsam

jynx - shame on you - always come to us with your cares and concerns - that's one of the reasons we are here - to help each other through the rough times - you come dump on us anytime. positive healing energy to you and yours. i'm glad to see you are taking care of yourself and stepping back - still think you and Gerry need to go on a vacation just for the two of you. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Quick reason for my absence... And inability to keep up this week.
> 
> During Sis's visit... Like last Tues., mom started having some cog active and speech problems. Long and short, we went to Dr. ER, had 2 chest x-rays, CT scan of head, blood, urine. And a whole lot do drama... Diagnosis, dehydration and one bag of fluids dripped and then released. The situation had continued to deteriorate and, by Friday, my DH called brother and he came down (both brothers had men e-mailed my sis but they didn't read them). Every day of that week was taken up withholding something with visitors, mom, her house, repairs.....
> 
> We are trying to talk mom into daily care, as I had arranged... But I told brother he got to arrange it this time to fit his schedule to come down and be there when the people showed up. I also let him know that if she ended up in hospital, I would not bring her home to an empty house and would put her into assisted living temporarily until he made changes. (I end to visit a few.). No one is GOINGTl be happy, but this just can't go on. , so unfair to talk to mom about it when she can't finish a sentence or thought or even write or recite ABV's. I will have to go down today to take some food, but have stayed way I the hopes that not having to try to talk will ease her mind and help healing. I did check with triage at hospital and they say this could go on for weeks. Meanwhile, I still wonder about Ti's p, as they don't show up on CT.....
> 
> In any event. I'm stressed an pd just did not want to come dump on here again so just reading randomly and robotically on some of the forum.....
> 
> Miss and still worry about you all, but just don't want to spread the negative vibes.


----------



## agnescr

When I was away dog sitting last week (for ex) as he took youngest GD to Disneyland Paris,her mum my eldest daughter stayed with me a couple of days,her hubby was nightshift,got into the habit of toast with nutella for breakfast...not a good habit since I am a insulin dependant diabetic,pyting for it this week :thumbdown: :| worst thing is I am a chocoholic


----------



## Sorlenna

gagesmom said:


> Thank you ladies, I am so happy.
> I could hardly sleep last night. It is definitely going to take a bit to get used too. I talk like I am drunk right now, as the denturist said it is like I have a mouthful of marbles.
> 
> I am also going to be getting new glasses, now just to lose some weight and I am going to be a real babe. lol.


Congrats! They look GREAT! When I first got mine, I burst into tears, right there in the chair. The dentist looked alarmed and asked me, "Are you all right?" I said, "I just can't believe how _beautiful_ they are!" And yes, I was grinning like mad for days. It sure did change how I felt about my smile!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Does anyone recall a song: Arlo Guthrey: Alice's Restaurant. A flat mate of mine played that back to back one weekend when It was just him and me in the flat- surprisingly I was able to continue listening to it- even bought my own copy.


I got to meet the real Alice when she had a fancier restaurant in Massachusetts near Tanglewood. Big old house as I remember it and a pool. Didn't know her well but great to have met her. The food was fabulous. First place I ever had cucumber soup. It was magical with little lights in the trees and gorgeous summer weather. Wynton Marsalis was at Tanglewood and used to come in when DH played at a club there too and he would play. She now lives in Provincetown and has a gallery and paints. I remember has being very pretty with thick full hair. This is what she currently looks like if you go to about 6 minutes: http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/16523026


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver, so sorry about your mom. Big Hugs for you.


----------



## gagesmom

Thank you so much one and all. I hate to keep repeating myself but I am so happy.

No I haven't tried eating yet. too scared too. lol


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Thank you ladies, I am so happy.
> I could hardly sleep last night. It is definitely going to take a bit to get used too. I talk like I am drunk right now, as the denturist said it is like I have a mouthful of marbles.
> 
> I am also going to be getting new glasses, now just to lose some weight and I am going to be a real babe. lol.


But you already are!!
junek


----------



## ChrisEl

On the topic of venting---I am hosting a get-together of a group tomorrowhave had the Evite out for weeks----got my last response last week---did most of the shopping.and TODAY I find out that two more are coming. It causes problems with my seating arrangementalso had to locate more glasses. I want to be hospitable but ONE DAY BEFORE is a little much, IMO. Okay, feel better now.back to getting ready.


----------



## gagesmom

jknappva said:


> But you already are!!
> junek


oh June,


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Those are beautiful, your sister has a good eye.


I really love the sunrise picture. She says it's easy to take great pictures when you have such beautiful scenery. I still think you need that 'artist's eye'!
junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, I'm going to try the Shrimp Gremolata tonight since we have added seafood to the menu...that is if I can do it. :lol:


----------



## iamsam

just in case any of you were wondering what to have for breakfast in the morning. --- sam

Crème Brûlée Breakfast Bake

Servings 6

Ingredients

Crème Brûlée Layer 
1/2 cup unsalted butter 
1 cup packed light brown sugar 
2 tablespoons light corn syrup

Batter 
1 cup Bisquick Heart Smart® mix 
1 cup reduced-fat milk 
6 eggs, slightly beaten 
1/2 cup sugar 
1 teaspoon vanilla

Directions

Grease 13x9-inch (3-quart) glass baking dish with butter. Set aside.

In 1-quart saucepan, cook Crème Brûlée Layer ingredients over medium heat 4 to 6 minutes, beating with whisk, until it becomes a smooth liquid. Pour into baking dish.

In medium bowl, beat Batter ingredients with whisk until well combined. Pour over the crème brûlée layer. Cover and chill at least 8 hours but no longer than 24 hours.

Heat oven to 350°F. Bake 45 to 50 minutes or until golden brown and center is set. Cut into 6 squares, and enjoy. 
Loosen breakfast bake from edges of baking dish with butter knife before cutting.

This can be made the night before and chilled overnight before baking.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/creme-brulee-breakfast-bake/638a9b49-1088-45ee-bc74-edd4b5d97881?nicam2=Email&nichn2=Core&niseg2=BQ&nicreatID2=BQ_04_09_2014


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> is it just a European thing to hand out your clothes - you would be hard pressed to find someone here that would hang out their clothes on a regular basis - it would mean everything would need ironed - and there are many people who don't own an iron. just curious. --- sam


I love my clothesline--in fact, was just out there this morning seeing what I have to trim from the trees that have grown over the wall again (they hang right over the clothesline, and if I don't trim them, they 'poo' on my clothes). The landscaper consulted, advised some things (not sure if he is going to put in a request to do anything, though!), and gave me something to battle those horrible invasive trees in the back yard. I've done the test plot--we'll see if they come back yet again--and if it seems to be working, I'm going through there like a human bulldozer. The weeds grew inches since yesterday! :shock: And no, that's not exaggerating...spring here is strange.

One funny thing--he said if it were up to him, he would take out everything along the back wall except the Virginia creeper (which has just started growing--I like it) and the lilac. I said, "We have a LILAC?" I have never seen it before, that I can recall. It's buried within another bush! Yeah, it's a mess, but DD and I will get out there and work on it!

Meanwhile, I finished up an overshirt (not my design but DROPS) that I wanted for myself, and I'm working on the crochet version of the tunic. I have the cardigan and the pullover half-finished and "looking at me," but I just don't want to work on them right now. :roll:

Jynx, breathe, dear. We wrap you in caring, too.

Also happy to hear of new babies, good test results, and healing! All those still in need have my good thoughts. Hope Sugar's GB arrives soon, quickly and easily and in good health (and that Oscar is just a doll)!

Hugs & blessings!


----------



## gagesmom

I am signing off for now, it is almost time to get Gage from school and I am waiting for the reaction he has when he realizes I actually have my teeth.

Also am going to stop by work and show off my smile. Then grab a pizza, come home and take my teeth out and eat it. H e said soft foots only but I am starving, was so excited I couldn't eat this morning.


----------



## jknappva

I'm so sorry to hear that your mother is worse. You've been dealing with this too long. Good for you putting your foot down. I know at this point, you're ready to plant it in your brothers' butts! You know you can always dump your trouble here
A thousand hugs


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I got to meet the real Alice when she had a fancier restaurant in Massachusetts near Tanglewood. Big old house as I remember it and a pool. Didn't know her well but great to have met her. The food was fabulous. First place I ever had cucumber soup. It was magical with little lights in the trees and gorgeous summer weather. Wynton Marsalis was at Tanglewood and used to come in when DH played at a club there too and he would play. She now lives in Provincetown and has a gallery and paints. I remember has being very pretty with thick full hair. This is what she currently looks like if you go to about 6 minutes: http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/16523026


What an interesting life you have had, Angora!


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Thank you so much one and all. I hate to keep repeating myself but I am so happy.
> 
> No I haven't tried eating yet. too scared too. lol


Takes a bit of getting used to! go easy on your gums and try soft food first!


----------



## angelam

Designer1234 said:


> You have had so much on your plate this past while Jynx -- I am so sorry -- It sounds as if things are coming to a head and I am glad you are insisting on sharing the load. My thoughts are with you.
> 
> This growing old is not fun! I like it less and less each year that passes. You must take care of yourself.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words about my sweater.
> 
> My sister phoned me yesterday and we talked old times which is where she is at. My niece put a card beside her chair with my phone number on it. We had the first good visit for a month -- It was early in the day and she deteriorates as the day progresses.
> 
> I surround you and your Mom with good thoughts - Shirley


So pleased that your sister was able to phone you and you were able to have a conversation with her. If old times are what she wants to talk about then at least you can chat with her about them. If this is the way things are, then talking earlier in the day is best. It's so hard to see someone you love slipping away mentally but please take care of yourself too. Love and hugs to you. x


----------



## sassafras123

I second Julies comment, Daralene. Indeed, you do live an interesting life. I would love to have visited Tanglewood.
Don't know what thinking is on throat. Dr. Goonesinghe didn't say. Only federal to ENT doctor. I think it's just another FM thing.
Melody, lovely smile. So happy for you.
Jynx, many hugs. Please know we love hearing from you.
Sam, ah yes, we could play gentleman/gentlewomen farmer. All the fun of snuggling and playing with pets, none of the work. I like it.


----------



## Jacklou

Well, Sam, you have just found someone who hangs out laundry (at least Spring, Summer and Fall) on a regular basis and if the wind is blowing nicely, no ironing.
Jackie



thewren said:


> is it just a European thing to hand out your clothes - you would be hard pressed to find someone here that would hang out their clothes on a regular basis - it would mean everything would need ironed - and there are many people who don't own an iron. just curious. --- sam


----------



## NanaCaren

Jacklou said:


> Well, Sam, you have just found someone who hangs out laundry (at least Spring, Summer and Fall) on a regular basis and if the wind is blowing nicely, no ironing.
> Jackie


I hang my laundry out all year if it lest me. I did when I was younger. Had a dryer but it was for if I had to have something right away. They smell so nice too.


----------



## gagesmom

When we still had the house I had our laundry out on the line everyday, weather providing.


----------



## purl2diva

Our three months in AZ is fast coming to an end. We have had a wonderful time and the weather has been great. I haven't said anything about it with so many of you having such a tough winter. Temps have been in the 70s and 80s the whole time with a nice breeze every day. This week, however, the temps have soared to the 90s and with all the sunshine, it is HOT.

I'm posting a couple of pictures of what I have done here. DH says I'm probably the only person in AZ making hats and mittens. They will all be donated to the children's charities our knitting group at home supports.


----------



## angelam

purl2diva said:


> Our three months in AZ is fast coming to an end. We have had a wonderful time and the weather has been great. I haven't said anything about it with so many of you having such a tough winter. Temps have been in the 70s and 80s the whole time with a nice breeze every day. This week, however, the temps have soared to the 90s and with all the sunshine, it is HOT.
> 
> I'm posting a couple of pictures of what I have done here. DH says I'm probably the only person in AZ making hats and mittens. They will all be donated to the children's charities our knitting group at home supports.


Congratulations on being able to get so much knitting done in those sort of temperatures. I'm sure the hats and mitts will be much appreciated by those who need them.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I love this! 
re: can only eat chocolate...


Poledra65 said:


> :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Melody you look beautiful!!! I hope you have a pain free adjustment to them. (saying that based on others comments about discomfort at first). It is so good to finally put a face to a name too!


gagesmom said:


> ok is everyone ready?????
> 
> Cheeeeeeeeeese :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D
> 
> oh my gosh, I look like a right idiot grinning like the cheshire cat :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Dear dear Jynx. First of all you were missed. But most important is that you take a deep breath and know that we will be holding you in prayer and of course your whole family during this time. Never worry about dumping on the KTP either. We are here to support each other. I hope your brothers will step up ow. Sending you tongs of hugs.

Love to my Sister of the Heart,
Gwen


Dreamweaver said:


> Quick reason for my absence... And inability to keep up this week.
> 
> During Sis's visit... Like last Tues., mom started having some cog active and speech problems. Long and short, we went to Dr. ER, had 2 chest x-rays, CT scan of head, blood, urine. And a whole lot do drama... Diagnosis, dehydration and one bag of fluids dripped and then released. The situation had continued to deteriorate and, by Friday, my DH called brother and he came down (both brothers had men e-mailed my sis but they didn't read them). Every day of that week was taken up withholding something with visitors, mom, her house, repairs.....
> 
> We are trying to talk mom into daily care, as I had arranged... But I told brother he got to arrange it this time to fit his schedule to come down and be there when the people showed up. I also let him know that if she ended up in hospital, I would not bring her home to an empty house and would put her into assisted living temporarily until he made changes. (I end to visit a few.). No one is GOINGTl be happy, but this just can't go on. , so unfair to talk to mom about it when she can't finish a sentence or thought or even write or recite ABV's. I will have to go down today to take some food, but have stayed way I the hopes that not having to try to talk will ease her mind and help healing. I did check with triage at hospital and they say this could go on for weeks. Meanwhile, I still wonder about Ti's p, as they don't show up on CT.....
> 
> In any event. I'm stressed an pd just did not want to come dump on here again so just reading randomly and robotically on some of the forum.....
> 
> Miss and still worry about you all, but just don't want to spread the negative vibes.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sam, I'm with you, I hate ironing, I don't even have a clothesline, my DH refused to put ne up when we moved to the farm. He was as excited as me to have an automatic washer & dryer.

Jinx, sorry to hear you are again having problems with your mom. Stick to your guns & make the brothers do it this time. Too much for you already.

Melody, glad you got the new teeth, hope you don't have too much trouble adjusting to them

Did all of you lace knitters see the new Stevieland shawl she posted today? I think it is her most beautiful yet, very talented lady.

Purl2Diva, glad you enjoyed your vacation in the south. Several of my neighbors & relatives have just returned from several months there.
Tme to get off here & decide what I am making for supper.


----------



## Gweniepooh

All is fine now Jynx. Thank you for your thoughts & prayers.


Dreamweaver said:


> I got the feeling there were some medical issues at Gwen's house but also got the feeling that things were resolved. Please let me know if I'm wrong. In any event, I keep all of you in prayers and healing vibes, just in case.....
> 
> Sam. I DID read recipes and love them and want to try the tomato soup soon..... Hope the family is all settled and recovered from trip.....


----------



## martina

jknappva said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that your mother is worse. You've been dealing with this too long. Good for you putting your foot down. I know at this point, you're ready to plant it in your brothers' butts! You know you can always dump your trouble here
> A thousand hugs


Totally agree,we are here and thinking of you.


----------



## martina

No Julie today? Or have I missed her posts?


----------



## PurpleFi

Kathleendoris said:


> Congratulations! That is such exciting news! Is this the son who lives in France?


Yes it is my son who lives in France.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Wanted to share a few of the Adventures of Silly Sydney..

The other day I heard a loud THUD in the guest room...few seconds later Sydney comes out carrying my iron by the the handle in his mouth dragging the cord. He promptly placed it in his bed.

Yesterday...heard small noise in DD's bathroom....few seconds later he came out with her flat iron (for straightening her hair) in his mouth of course by the handle and placed it in his bed. He did it again just a little bit ago. 

This morning...silly Sydney got his feet all muddy while outside doing his business...came in and went promptly over to his water bowl, but both front feet in, took them out, put them in again and repeated doing this until the water was muddy and his feet were clean! Where the heck did he get this from????? Silly dog! Only thing I can think of is that one other time when he got muddy DD gave him a bath as soon as he came in.....

I need to set up a video camera....LOL


----------



## iamsam

yeah jacklou - good to see you at the knitting tea party - think you have been here before but it has been a while - we are going to be here all week so do stop in again.

when I was married we hung everything out on the line - and Phyllis ironed everything. during the winter I would get up early enough to hang the diapers on the line that Phyllis has washed the night before. they froze of course but when they blew flopply she knew they were dry.

but I think now (and I should know better than to make generalizations) if you were to take a poll - you would find more people across the pond and south of the equator hanging out their laundry than here.

personally I love clothes that have been hung out - and I do hang out my bed clothes during the summer - along with socks and underwear. anything that needs ironed goes to the laundry.

now don't forget to come back jacklou - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Jacklou said:


> Well, Sam, you have just found someone who hangs out laundry (at least Spring, Summer and Fall) on a regular basis and if the wind is blowing nicely, no ironing.
> Jackie


----------



## iamsam

purl2diva - where in Arizona were you staying - I think I want to move there. lol --- sam --- wanted to add that I am impressed with all the knitting you got done - by next winter I want to learn to knit mittens - but the thumb kind of puts a damper on my enthusiasm. I would never try gloves. good job - and I loved all the colors.



purl2diva said:


> Our three months in AZ is fast coming to an end. We have had a wonderful time and the weather has been great. I haven't said anything about it with so many of you having such a tough winter. Temps have been in the 70s and 80s the whole time with a nice breeze every day. This week, however, the temps have soared to the 90s and with all the sunshine, it is HOT.
> 
> I'm posting a couple of pictures of what I have done here. DH says I'm probably the only person in AZ making hats and mittens. They will all be donated to the children's charities our knitting group at home supports.


----------



## jknappva

purl2diva said:


> Our three months in AZ is fast coming to an end. We have had a wonderful time and the weather has been great. I haven't said anything about it with so many of you having such a tough winter. Temps have been in the 70s and 80s the whole time with a nice breeze every day. This week, however, the temps have soared to the 90s and with all the sunshine, it is HOT.
> 
> I'm posting a couple of pictures of what I have done here. DH says I'm probably the only person in AZ making hats and mittens. They will all be donated to the children's charities our knitting group at home supports.


And some children will appreciate those hats and mittens next winter!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

I love the smell of laundry that is hung outside in the sun but here with my dogs and cats I'm afraid it would all end up in shreds and scattered across the yard! LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree

Along with Purple's garden pictures and Caren's coffee and photos of sunrises and sunsets, we're going to need daily Silly Sydney stories.



Gweniepooh said:


> Wanted to share a few of the _Adventures of Silly Sydney_...
> 
> The other day I heard a loud [color-blue]THUD[/color] in the guest room...few seconds later Sydney comes out carrying my iron by the the handle in his mouth dragging the cord. He promptly placed it in his bed.
> 
> Yesterday...heard small noise in DD's bathroom....few seconds later he came out with her flat iron (for straightening her hair) in his mouth of course by the handle and placed it in his bed. He did it again just a little bit ago.
> 
> This morning...silly Sydney got his feet all muddy while outside doing his business...came in and went promptly over to his water bowl, but both front feet in, took them out, put them in again and repeated doing this until the water was muddy and his feet were clean! Where the heck did he get this from????? Silly dog! Only thing I can think of is that one other time when he got muddy DD gave him a bath as soon as he came in.....
> 
> I need to set up a video camera....LOL


----------



## iamsam

that dog is definitely a keeper. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Wanted to share a few of the Adventures of Silly Sydney..
> 
> The other day I heard a loud THUD in the guest room...few seconds later Sydney comes out carrying my iron by the the handle in his mouth dragging the cord. He promptly placed it in his bed.
> 
> Yesterday...heard small noise in DD's bathroom....few seconds later he came out with her flat iron (for straightening her hair) in his mouth of course by the handle and placed it in his bed. He did it again just a little bit ago.
> 
> This morning...silly Sydney got his feet all muddy while outside doing his business...came in and went promptly over to his water bowl, but both front feet in, took them out, put them in again and repeated doing this until the water was muddy and his feet were clean! Where the heck did he get this from????? Silly dog! Only thing I can think of is that one other time when he got muddy DD gave him a bath as soon as he came in.....
> 
> I need to set up a video camera....LOL


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Wanted to share a few of the Adventures of Silly Sydney..
> 
> The other day I heard a loud THUD in the guest room...few seconds later Sydney comes out carrying my iron by the the handle in his mouth dragging the cord. He promptly placed it in his bed.
> 
> Yesterday...heard small noise in DD's bathroom....few seconds later he came out with her flat iron (for straightening her hair) in his mouth of course by the handle and placed it in his bed. He did it again just a little bit ago.
> 
> This morning...silly Sydney got his feet all muddy while outside doing his business...came in and went promptly over to his water bowl, but both front feet in, took them out, put them in again and repeated doing this until the water was muddy and his feet were clean! Where the heck did he get this from????? Silly dog! Only thing I can think of is that one other time when he got muddy DD gave him a bath as soon as he came in.....
> 
> I need to set up a video camera....LOL


Well, at least Sydney didn't put his muddy feet on the furniture. If he continues that behavior, he'll be best indoor dog around!
junek


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> Wanted to share a few of the Adventures of Silly Sydney..
> 
> The other day I heard a loud THUD in the guest room...few seconds later Sydney comes out carrying my iron by the the handle in his mouth dragging the cord. He promptly placed it in his bed.
> 
> Yesterday...heard small noise in DD's bathroom....few seconds later he came out with her flat iron (for straightening her hair) in his mouth of course by the handle and placed it in his bed. He did it again just a little bit ago.
> 
> This morning...silly Sydney got his feet all muddy while outside doing his business...came in and went promptly over to his water bowl, but both front feet in, took them out, put them in again and repeated doing this until the water was muddy and his feet were clean! Where the heck did he get this from????? Silly dog! Only thing I can think of is that one other time when he got muddy DD gave him a bath as soon as he came in.....
> 
> I need to set up a video camera....LOL


I think Sydney is a very clever dog washing his own paws.xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Melody, you and your teeth look gorgeousl. xx


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> He is maltese/cavalier, and thanks I think he is very cute too.
> DD is still the same.... backache etc, sometimes vomiting. She is too scared now to ask to be induced so hanging in there.


Well it can't be long now- being scared to ask for an induction isn't going to stop the inevitable, just hold it of. Though it might not be quite as bad if she starts naturally. Is she looking to forward to being a Mum?


----------



## Lurker 2

purl2diva said:


> Our three months in AZ is fast coming to an end. We have had a wonderful time and the weather has been great. I haven't said anything about it with so many of you having such a tough winter. Temps have been in the 70s and 80s the whole time with a nice breeze every day. This week, however, the temps have soared to the 90s and with all the sunshine, it is HOT.
> 
> I'm posting a couple of pictures of what I have done here. DH says I'm probably the only person in AZ making hats and mittens. They will all be donated to the children's charities our knitting group at home supports.


It is very satisfying when you see the result of all your work, like that! Well done!


----------



## darowil

gagesmom said:


> morning everyone, today is the day. I get my teeth :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


Yeah- at last. They seem to have been coming for ever.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Dear dear Jynx. First of all you were missed. But most important is that you take a deep breath and know that we will be holding you in prayer and of course your whole family during this time. Never worry about dumping on the KTP either. We are here to support each other. I hope your brothers will step up ow. Sending you tons of hugs.
> 
> Love to my Sister of the Heart,
> Gwen


Seconding Gwen's words.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> No Julie today? Or have I missed her posts?


Just been busy- had to go for my routine blood test- and was in quiet mode earlier this morning! Also got a few more groceries- fortunately had enough money for all I wanted- plus I got a half KG of lamb mince for Ringo and me- I rather like Kibbeh. Felt like the right time to have some meat protein.


----------



## darowil

Each morning on the radio there is a quiz of 5 questions. One of this mornings true and false was Sanils have more that 25,000 teeth- and it was true!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Wanted to share a few of the Adventures of Silly Sydney..
> 
> The other day I heard a loud THUD in the guest room...few seconds later Sydney comes out carrying my iron by the the handle in his mouth dragging the cord. He promptly placed it in his bed.
> 
> Yesterday...heard small noise in DD's bathroom....few seconds later he came out with her flat iron (for straightening her hair) in his mouth of course by the handle and placed it in his bed. He did it again just a little bit ago.
> 
> This morning...silly Sydney got his feet all muddy while outside doing his business...came in and went promptly over to his water bowl, but both front feet in, took them out, put them in again and repeated doing this until the water was muddy and his feet were clean! Where the heck did he get this from????? Silly dog! Only thing I can think of is that one other time when he got muddy DD gave him a bath as soon as he came in.....
> 
> I need to set up a video camera....LOL


That is quite remarkable behaviour! Sydney really is a character!


----------



## AZ Sticks

great pictures - lovely smile Melly!!!! I'm excited that there is a new grand in Purple's future and Sugar's should be here any minute!!!!! Sorry about your Mom Jynx - hope that it all gets sorted soon. Alan has been feeling pretty good the last few days and I have been pressed into service as a helper when he is working on his "work list". I had so many emails backed up that it took me all day yesterday to go through and answer and all day today to catch up here!! We are having some trouble with insurance and Mayo.... Alan's dr is out of town so when she gets back we will talk to her and figure out what to do next. Keep your fingers crossed that he continues to feel ok while we're getting the kinks out - We will need to change insurance plans to get
into Mayo and we can do that - it will just take some time and research. It sounds like there is a lot of improvement in everyone's health..... forward progress is a good thing. Left overs for dinner tonight so I may even get a chance to read the last week's newspapers..... luv & hugs - AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks

Hi Julie!!! sounds like you are having a productive week!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Snails????????????


darowil said:


> Each morning on the radio there is a quiz of 5 questions. One of this mornings true and false was Sanils have more that 25,000 teeth- and it was true!


----------



## pacer

What a busy group you have been today. 
Gwen...Love that puppy. Clean paws are a must so that the bedding doesn't get messed up later. After ironing that bed, who wants to get mud in it?
Purplefi...congrats on a new grandbaby. I guess that means more vacations for you and DH.
Gagesmom....Congrats on the new teeth. You look beautiful. 
Jynx...Sorry to hear of Mom's newest happenings. So glad that you are getting the rest of the family more involved in her care. They so need to see what is happening. Never feel that you cannot share here. 
Rookie...Get all the lovings in on those babies while you are visiting them. Looking forward to seeing you in a few weeks.
Sugar...Love Oscar. What a cutie! Looking forward to your DD being free of the nausea and holding a wonderful little one in her arms.

Matthew and I went to make new cards from his drawings today. It was so worth the wait as he finished a practice drawing for a commissioned piece and it was incredible. We will see the proof tomorrow evening and get the cards made as well. Hopefully I will have them by Friday and start folding them and bundling them for sale. I am so pleased with his talents. We will post when we get them back.

Take care. I will be out tomorrow evening for a yarn tasting event so catch up with everyone later.


----------



## ChrisEl

thewren said:


> but I think now (and I should know better than to make generalizations) if you were to take a poll - you would find more people across the pond and south of the equator hanging out their laundry than here.


I think you're right, Sam. Although when I was growing up my mother hung out laundry when she could and I often helped. I used the push clothespins at first and graduated to the "snap" kind later. She had rules about hanging towels and sheets on the outside lines and underwear on the inner lines, for modesty reasons, and ironed everything too. She always made jobs like that fun, so I usually didn't mind and it is actually a nice memory for me. I don't have any outdoor lines now, though.


----------



## sassafras123

Well my NET doc appt is for next Wed.
Same, PLZ HELP. Got A'sqatar. Tried to go back to last weeks KTP to get recipe and it is LOCKED. Can you tell me how to get in or resend recipe?


----------



## martina

Julie if you felt like you need meat protein then you probably do , so I am glad that you were able to get some.


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Julie!!! sounds like you are having a productive week!


It was good in the days I qualified for help with my shopping- I can only carry so much in my trundler- and have learned to gauge how much quite accurately! Takes me about 4 trips to do it all- nice when I have enough to treat myself to some sushi- but not this week- I needed to get the yarn for the third guernsey. But I was very pleased at how cheaply I got that yarn! I am now working up the front from the bottom of the armhole, on the cream one. Do hope Alan manages ok while you wait to get things sorted- always the wheels within wheels, isn't it!?


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Julie if you felt like you need meat protein then you probably do , so I am glad that you were able to get some.


I tend to try to listen to what my body is telling me- when you are craving something, there is usually a reason! $6 for some freshly minced lamb (500g) seemed not too bad- and Ringo will definitely enjoy it!


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: It is so frustrating isn't it, when you explain and they know and then the brain just doesn't connect the dots? I'm so glad I'm not the only one who's been there. Parenting is hard work, I always thought that I should have been able to have a second one so that I could do it better and easier. Oh well, he turned out pretty good, and so did Maryanne, so we didn okay.


I would get so frustrated at the inabilty to connect the dots. I would htink that when she was able to tell me what happened last time and I would explain that the same thing would happen that she would get it but no. She often talks about the great shock she got one night when she ended up sleeping in the bathroom. She was hurting her sister so I said keep it up and you will have to sleep in the bathroom (think I put her in the bath). So she kept it up and I carried out my threat. But she had no idea why.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> ok is everyone ready?????
> 
> Cheeeeeeeeeese :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D
> 
> oh my gosh, I look like a right idiot grinning like the cheshire cat :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Gorgeous!!! They look so pretty!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I would get so frustrated at the inabilty to connect the dots. I would htink that when she was able to tell me what happened last time and I would explain that the same thing would happen that she would get it but no. She often talks about the great shock she got one night when she ended up sleeping in the bathroom. She was hurting her sister so I said keep it up and you will have to sleep in the bathroom (think I put her in the bath). So she kept it up and I carried out my threat. But she had no idea why.


Very hard to know how to handle that.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Thank you ladies, I am so happy.
> I could hardly sleep last night. It is definitely going to take a bit to get used too. I talk like I am drunk right now, as the denturist said it is like I have a mouthful of marbles.
> 
> I am also going to be getting new glasses, now just to lose some weight and I am going to be a real babe. lol.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> just in case any of you were wondering what to have for breakfast in the morning. --- sam
> 
> Crème Brûlée Breakfast Bake
> 
> Servings 6
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> Crème Brûlée Layer
> 1/2 cup unsalted butter
> 1 cup packed light brown sugar
> 2 tablespoons light corn syrup
> 
> Batter
> 1 cup Bisquick Heart Smart® mix
> 1 cup reduced-fat milk
> 6 eggs, slightly beaten
> 1/2 cup sugar
> 1 teaspoon vanilla
> 
> Directions
> 
> Grease 13x9-inch (3-quart) glass baking dish with butter. Set aside.
> 
> In 1-quart saucepan, cook Crème Brûlée Layer ingredients over medium heat 4 to 6 minutes, beating with whisk, until it becomes a smooth liquid. Pour into baking dish.
> 
> In medium bowl, beat Batter ingredients with whisk until well combined. Pour over the crème brûlée layer. Cover and chill at least 8 hours but no longer than 24 hours.
> 
> Heat oven to 350°F. Bake 45 to 50 minutes or until golden brown and center is set. Cut into 6 squares, and enjoy.
> Loosen breakfast bake from edges of baking dish with butter knife before cutting.
> 
> This can be made the night before and chilled overnight before baking.
> 
> http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/creme-brulee-breakfast-bake/638a9b49-1088-45ee-bc74-edd4b5d97881?nicam2=Email&nichn2=Core&niseg2=BQ&nicreatID2=BQ_04_09_2014


I can feel the weight going straight to tummy but worth it. flan and Crème Brule, are probably my two favorite desserts outside of chocolate and raspberry combos. I really am going to try this and soon.

A KP gal that I just adore, but have never met in person is coming to stay with me for 4 days.... starting Friday afternoon..... I think we will need this for breakfast one day..... My house is a disaster, as am I and the yard but I am so excited....


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> Quick reason for my absence... And inability to keep up this week.
> 
> During Sis's visit... Like last Tues., mom started having some cog active and speech problems. Long and short, we went to Dr. ER, had 2 chest x-rays, CT scan of head, blood, urine. And a whole lot do drama... Diagnosis, dehydration and one bag of fluids dripped and then released. The situation had continued to deteriorate and, by Friday, my DH called brother and he came down (both brothers had men e-mailed my sis but they didn't read them). Every day of that week was taken up withholding something with visitors, mom, her house, repairs.....
> 
> We are trying to talk mom into daily care, as I had arranged... But I told brother he got to arrange it this time to fit his schedule to come down and be there when the people showed up. I also let him know that if she ended up in hospital, I would not bring her home to an empty house and would put her into assisted living temporarily until he made changes. (I end to visit a few.). No one is GOINGTl be happy, but this just can't go on. , so unfair to talk to mom about it when she can't finish a sentence or thought or even write or recite ABV's. I will have to go down today to take some food, but have stayed way I the hopes that not having to try to talk will ease her mind and help healing. I did check with triage at hospital and they say this could go on for weeks. Meanwhile, I still wonder about Ti's p, as they don't show up on CT.....
> 
> In any event. I'm stressed an pd just did not want to come dump on here again so just reading randomly and robotically on some of the forum.....
> 
> Miss and still worry about you all, but just don't want to spread the negative vibes.


Don't worry, you can vent here anytime, we know you have your plate full and over flowing. 
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Dreamweaver

purl2diva said:


> Our three months in AZ is fast coming to an end. We have had a wonderful time and the weather has been great. I haven't said anything about it with so many of you having such a tough winter. Temps have been in the 70s and 80s the whole time with a nice breeze every day. This week, however, the temps have soared to the 90s and with all the sunshine, it is HOT.
> 
> I'm posting a couple of pictures of what I have done here. DH says I'm probably the only person in AZ making hats and mittens. They will all be donated to the children's charities our knitting group at home supports.


You have been busy and they will be so welcome. At least they are small projects so you don't get too warm while knitting in all that gorgeous weather.


----------



## jheiens

agnescr said:


> Sam the majority of British folk, not sure about anyone else hang laundry out and wouldn't use dryer unless forced to, so long as its dry my washing goes out on the line even in winter,jeans shirts etc can stand on their own when frosted....but ooooohhh the wonderful smell when the are put on airer to finish drying.As to the iron,well I iron everything, including dusters, love fresh pressed clothes,and could not force myself to wear something unironed,besides the cost of running the dryer...I am a Scot you understand,no way would I pay for drying laundry when there is a great breeze blowing and the sun shining,not that I am tight or anything but I would rather use my money for yarn than electricity   :mrgreen:


I loved hanging the laundry before I had a drier--even used it when living in Virginia and other locations before coming to NE Ohio. Unfortunately, here we have standing water on top of the clay soil until high summer. You all may not realize that the 4 seasons in this part of the state tend to be almost winter, winter, mud, and road construction. I am not joking--unless we are having drought or 105*F in the shade.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> is it just a European thing to hand out your clothes - you would be hard pressed to find someone here that would hang out their clothes on a regular basis - it would mean everything would need ironed - and there are many people who don't own an iron. just curious. --- sam


I used to hang our clothes to out to dry all the time in Texas, as soon as David figures out where he wants to hang my clothes line here, I'll start again, they smell so good after a hanging.


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> 3 * Always read stuff that will make you look good if you die in the middle of it.
> 
> 11 * Since it's the early worm that gets eaten by the bird, sleep late.
> 
> 19 *Save the earth..... It's the only planet with chocolate!* And let's not forget peanut butter!


3. One of my clear memories after Dad died was seeing the book he was reading next to his bed and thinking he will never fisnih it.

11. Now what better reason is there for sleeping late? Mind you I do like the feeling of getting things done when I'm up early.

19. One of my fridge magnets:


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> Get a receiving blanket to wrap the baby in for a day or so in the hospital, then bring it home and put it on the couch or chair for him to get used to the smell, it helps them to adjust to the baby smells before you bring the baby home and then it's not such a shock to the pup when the baby shows up, there will still be interest, but he'll be used to the smell.
> Hugs


One problem with that- often they come home the same day now or at least the next.
Just don't get it- I liked the chance to do not much and get used to Vicky without her sister around. As Maryanne was rushed straight down to the Children's Hospital I didn't get that chance.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jinx, sorry to hear you are again having problems with your mom. Stick to your guns & make the brothers do it this time. Too much for you already.
> 
> Did all of you lace knitters see the new Stevieland shawl she posted today? I think it is her most beautiful yet, very talented lady.


Thanks, and could I have had more typos is a post????? We just took some food down to mom... She could not write her name (or even remember her last name) on a check that needed mailing, could not turn on TV.... microwave a little iffy.... So frustrated. We told her it would pass and to drink, drink, drink.... but I also told her that we had talked to dr. again and that he did not think she should live alone.... (I didn't belabor it, just said he had been saying that for 2 years, as the house and all is too much for her..... but got no reaction...) Meanwhile, I know brother has not started daily care because he wants mom to agree first... That is NOT going to happen.....

Sure did not see Dee's new pattern and am off to look. I wish I owned every one of her patterns. they are such a delight to knit and so gorgeous.....


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully you will all have a baby in your arms soon and all he pains and sleeplessness, and everything will start to be a memory.


sleeplessness a memory with a baby?


----------



## Poledra65

purl2diva said:


> Our three months in AZ is fast coming to an end. We have had a wonderful time and the weather has been great. I haven't said anything about it with so many of you having such a tough winter. Temps have been in the 70s and 80s the whole time with a nice breeze every day. This week, however, the temps have soared to the 90s and with all the sunshine, it is HOT.
> 
> I'm posting a couple of pictures of what I have done here. DH says I'm probably the only person in AZ making hats and mittens. They will all be donated to the children's charities our knitting group at home supports.


Those look great!! :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> Sam, I'm going to try the Shrimp Gremolata tonight since we have added seafood to the menu...that is if I can do it. :lol:


This sounds fantastic too...... If Sam keeps this up, I may actually start cooking again!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

KatyNora said:


> Sugar, Oscar is absolutely adorable!! He reminds me of one of Gypsycream's puppy patterns.


I've got to find Oscar's picture...... Fingers crossed the baby will be here soon.


----------



## martina

Just to say that on the main page there is a lady requesting prayers, and another post re a link to a singing priest which is very good, if anyone is interested.


----------



## darowil

gagesmom said:


> ok is everyone ready?????
> 
> Cheeeeeeeeeese :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D
> 
> oh my gosh, I look like a right idiot grinning like the cheshire cat :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well you did need to grin like a chesire cat as the whole purpose was to show you nice new teeth. How lvely for you to have them at last


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> Hello all. So sorry that I just could not even think about reading last week and will have to call someone for highlights because skimming some this week lets me know I've missed out on a few things......
> 
> So many things I want to comment on....
> 
> Pammie... Hope DD will hang in there with teaching. First graders are still malmble and the parents are trainable. After all, this is there first experience at school as well so she has to set the standard that is acceptable I her class. Not easy, but absolutely necessary....
> 
> So glad you are almost finished and can have some ME time.


Good to see you back- saw that you were still posting in other places so figured you would get back when you could.
Sounds like things may have come to a head with your mother. Maybe now your brothers will admit that something needs doing.
Have a lovely time with the KPer. Tiday is our Adelaide KP catch up sp will be heading out soon for it.


----------



## Dreamweaver

agnescr said:


> When I was away dog sitting last week (for ex) as he took youngest GD to Disneyland Paris,her mum my eldest daughter stayed with me a couple of days,her hubby was nightshift,got into the habit of toast with nutella for breakfast...not a good habit since I am a insulin dependant diabetic,pyting for it this week :thumbdown: :| worst thing is I am a chocoholic


My youngest daughter lived on Nutella in college and introduced it to us. I really can't have it in the house, as DH puts butter, peanut butter AND Nutella on crackers for a snack....


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Wanted to share a few of the Adventures of Silly Sydney..
> 
> The other day I heard a loud THUD in the guest room...few seconds later Sydney comes out carrying my iron by the the handle in his mouth dragging the cord. He promptly placed it in his bed.
> 
> Yesterday...heard small noise in DD's bathroom....few seconds later he came out with her flat iron (for straightening her hair) in his mouth of course by the handle and placed it in his bed. He did it again just a little bit ago.
> 
> This morning...silly Sydney got his feet all muddy while outside doing his business...came in and went promptly over to his water bowl, but both front feet in, took them out, put them in again and repeated doing this until the water was muddy and his feet were clean! Where the heck did he get this from????? Silly dog! Only thing I can think of is that one other time when he got muddy DD gave him a bath as soon as he came in.....
> 
> I need to set up a video camera....LOL


 :shock: Oh my, so he's obviously into no wrinkles with an iron and flat iron. lolololol!!!!!!! Now washing his own paws is a major plus, but I'm sure it was funny to watch. lolol... And you have to refill the water dish. :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> I would get so frustrated at the inabilty to connect the dots. I would htink that when she was able to tell me what happened last time and I would explain that the same thing would happen that she would get it but no. She often talks about the great shock she got one night when she ended up sleeping in the bathroom. She was hurting her sister so I said keep it up and you will have to sleep in the bathroom (think I put her in the bath). So she kept it up and I carried out my threat. But she had no idea why.


It is amazing isn't it, you just kind of have to shake your head at them and sigh.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> sleeplessness a memory with a baby?


LOL!! You do have a valid point there. :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver

agnescr said:


> When I was away dog sitting last week (for ex) as he took youngest GD to Disneyland Paris,her mum my eldest daughter stayed with me a couple of days,her hubby was nightshift,got into the habit of toast with nutella for breakfast...not a good habit since I am a insulin dependant diabetic,pyting for it this week :thumbdown: :| worst thing is I am a chocoholic


My youngest daughter lived on Nutella in college and introduced it to us. I really can't have it in the house, as DH puts butter, peanut butter AND Nutella on crackers for a snack.... It is so good.......


----------



## AZ Sticks

Yes wheels within wheels is a good description.


Lurker 2 said:


> It was good in the days I qualified for help with my shopping- I can only carry so much in my trundler- and have learned to gauge how much quite accurately! Takes me about 4 trips to do it all- nice when I have enough to treat myself to some sushi- but not this week- I needed to get the yarn for the third guernsey. But I was very pleased at how cheaply I got that yarn! I am now working up the front from the bottom of the armhole, on the cream one. Do hope Alan manages ok while you wait to get things sorted- always the wheels within wheels, isn't it!?


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> My youngest daughter lived on Nutella in college and introduced it to us. I really can't have it in the house, as DH puts butter, peanut butter AND Nutella on crackers for a snack....


 :shock: :shock: Oh my, I can see why, that can't be good for anything except the taste buds, cholesterol and calories through the roof.


----------



## martina

Don't you get help with carrying your shopping now, then? Julie.


----------



## Dreamweaver

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, many hugs. Please know we love hearing from you.]
> 
> Sam, ah yes, we could play gentleman/gentlewomen farmer. All the fun of snuggling and playing with pets, none of the work. I like it.


Thanks.... not happy to hear you are having throat issues. Is it affecting swallowing?? We can't have that.....

DH wants a miniature farm..... all little miniature farm animals. I think it would be a hoot and not take that much room. I can picture a little tool shed that looks like a red barn..... and I want the black and white chickens walking around the garden....


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> is it just a European thing to hand out your clothes - you would be hard pressed to find someone here that would hang out their clothes on a regular basis - it would mean everything would need ironed - and there are many people who don't own an iron. just curious. --- sam


Hanging clothes out to dry is the norm here- and I hardly iron anything. Why pay for electricity to dry my clothes when the sun and wind will do it for free- and use only sustainable resources? With only 2 of us we can usually get our clothes dry in winter as well- espceally as I am normally home to bring them in before it gets too cold. Hanging it inside the house is normally enough. ANd if needs a bit extra usually put on heater to heat up the house as well. Helps that our winters are a just a tad milder than yours of course


----------



## AZ Sticks

How wonderful to have a visitor! I'm quite sure that you will both have a great time. Enjoy your time with your kp buddy and laugh yourself silly!!!! Drink some wine, eat some yummy food and just talk till you're hoarse!!!! (I left out the a the first time I typed that and KNEW it wasn't right!!!)


Dreamweaver said:


> I can feel the weight going straight to tummy but worth it. flan and Crème Brule, are probably my two favorite desserts outside of chocolate and raspberry combos. I really am going to try this and soon.
> 
> A KP gal that I just adore, but have never met in person is coming to stay with me for 4 days.... starting Friday afternoon..... I think we will need this for breakfast one day..... My house is a disaster, as am I and the yard but I am so excited....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gweniepooh said:


> Wanted to share a few of the Adventures of Silly Sydney..
> 
> The other day I heard a loud THUD in the guest room...few seconds later Sydney comes out carrying my iron by the the handle in his mouth dragging the cord. He promptly placed it in his bed.
> 
> Yesterday...heard small noise in DD's bathroom....few seconds later he came out with her flat iron (for straightening her hair) in his mouth of course by the handle and placed it in his bed. He did it again just a little bit ago.
> 
> This morning...silly Sydney got his feet all muddy while outside doing his business...came in and went promptly over to his water bowl, but both front feet in, took them out, put them in again and repeated doing this until the water was muddy and his feet were clean! Where the heck did he get this from????? Silly dog! Only thing I can think of is that one other time when he got muddy DD gave him a bath as soon as he came in.....
> 
> I need to set up a video camera....LOL


If he can iron and style hair, that pup has a bright future!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

sassafras123 said:


> Well my NET doc appt is for next Wed.
> Same, PLZ HELP. Got A'sqatar. Tried to go back to last weeks KTP to get recipe and it is LOCKED. Can you tell me how to get in or resend recipe?


Locked just means you can't continue to add posts. You can still read them all.... Glad the doc is going to keep a close look on things.....


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Wanted to share a few of the Adventures of Silly Sydney..
> 
> The other day I heard a loud THUD in the guest room...few seconds later Sydney comes out carrying my iron by the the handle in his mouth dragging the cord. He promptly placed it in his bed.
> 
> Yesterday...heard small noise in DD's bathroom....few seconds later he came out with her flat iron (for straightening her hair) in his mouth of course by the handle and placed it in his bed. He did it again just a little bit ago.
> 
> This morning...silly Sydney got his feet all muddy while outside doing his business...came in and went promptly over to his water bowl, but both front feet in, took them out, put them in again and repeated doing this until the water was muddy and his feet were clean! Where the heck did he get this from????? Silly dog! Only thing I can think of is that one other time when he got muddy DD gave him a bath as soon as he came in.....
> 
> I need to set up a video camera....LOL


Wonder why he wants irons in bed- not too comfortable to snuggle up to- think I'll sttick with DH.
A towel by the bowl and maybe he'll dry his feet too. But that is amazing htat he worked it out for himself! What a shame he's a dog or you could harness it and get him cleaning the whole house if he was a grandchild.


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> I would get so frustrated at the inabilty to connect the dots. I would htink that when she was able to tell me what happened last time and I would explain that the same thing would happen that she would get it but no. She often talks about the great shock she got one night when she ended up sleeping in the bathroom. She was hurting her sister so I said keep it up and you will have to sleep in the bathroom (think I put her in the bath). So she kept it up and I carried out my threat. But she had no idea why.


You have certainly done a tremendous job with Marianne though in that she is leading a full and productive life. Of course, there are always going to be learning experiences.... Hopefully, she has become better at accepting your word and guidance.... ((I'm getting a good taste of this as I watch mom unable to connect the dots or understand what is happening to her....)


----------



## darowil

AZ Sticks said:


> Snails????????????


Yes snails- better go back and see if I can still edit it. Too late.


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> Good to see you back- saw that you were still posting in other places so figured you would get back when you could.
> Sounds like things may have come to a head with your mother. Maybe now your brothers will admit that something needs doing.
> Have a lovely time with the KPer. Tiday is our Adelaide KP catch up sp will be heading out soon for it.


yes, I will always be back... just that it is easier to just answer quick questions that be a good listener when feeling buried in issues.... Brothers admit that it is a problem... just slower than molasses to step up and DO it....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: :shock: Oh my, I can see why, that can't be good for anything except the taste buds, cholesterol and calories through the roof.


And to think he used to look like Lord Byron, thin and poetic..... Not the case these days..... For the same reason, we don't keep potato chips in the house. We would both eat the whole bag. it has to be a decision to go get some and make dip for a sporting event... and we still eat too much...


----------



## Dreamweaver

AZ Sticks said:


> How wonderful to have a visitor! I'm quite sure that you will both have a great time. Enjoy your time with your kp buddy and laugh yourself silly!!!! Drink some wine, eat some yummy food and just talk till you're hoarse!!!! (I left out the a the first time I typed that and KNEW it wasn't right!!!)


That is the plan and we have already discussed the fact that sleep is highly overrated. Poor DH is probably going to retreat to the garage... which is fine, as long as he keeps us fed.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

DH has been promising homemade cannelloni for days now and all that has come out of the kitchen is fish... YUCK. It smells like cabbage tonight. If he doesn't get with the program, I think I'll be sneaking out for a really unhealthy, but filling, lunch tomorrow... 

The hockey game starts soon and I want to get some progress made on the blooming shawl so I think I'll change chairs and settle in.....


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> I second Julies comment, Daralene. Indeed, you do live an interesting life. I would love to have visited Tanglewood.
> Don't know what thinking is on throat. Dr. Goonesinghe didn't say. Only federal to ENT doctor. I think it's just another FM thing.
> Melody, lovely smile. So happy for you.
> Jynx, many hugs. Please know we love hearing from you.
> Sam, ah yes, we could play gentleman/gentlewomen farmer. All the fun of snuggling and playing with pets, none of the work. I like it.


I hope it is just connected with FM. At least you are getting it checked out which is good but if it is connected with FM they do seem to get stumped. Although it would have been nicer if it was an allergy so you could do something about it. Just glad it isn't some disease.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Happy Birthday to your son. It is past now since you are probably into tomorrow. Congratulations to you and your DS and partner on the new baby/grandchild. How exciting.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> is it just a European thing to hand out your clothes - you would be hard pressed to find someone here that would hang out their clothes on a regular basis - it would mean everything would need ironed - and there are many people who don't own an iron. just curious. --- sam


No I know lots of people that hang their laundry instead of using a dryer. Mind you most of them are Canadian. :roll: I love the smell of the clothes when they come in from outdoors.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Wanted to share a few of the Adventures of Silly Sydney..
> 
> The other day I heard a loud THUD in the guest room...few seconds later Sydney comes out carrying my iron by the the handle in his mouth dragging the cord. He promptly placed it in his bed.
> 
> Yesterday...heard small noise in DD's bathroom....few seconds later he came out with her flat iron (for straightening her hair) in his mouth of course by the handle and placed it in his bed. He did it again just a little bit ago.
> 
> This morning...silly Sydney got his feet all muddy while outside doing his business...came in and went promptly over to his water bowl, but both front feet in, took them out, put them in again and repeated doing this until the water was muddy and his feet were clean! Where the heck did he get this from????? Silly dog! Only thing I can think of is that one other time when he got muddy DD gave him a bath as soon as he came in.....
> 
> I need to set up a video camera....LOL


What cute adventures your "silly Sydney" is having. Think he is keeping you entertained.


----------



## Railyn

darowil said:


> sleeplessness a memory with a baby?


My third child slept through the night the first night and home and that was her consistant pattern. By all night, I fed her and put her to bed about 11 and it was after 6 the next morning when she woke up. The fourth baby slept through the night within a week of her birth. I always said that God knew how much I could take and he blessed us with babies that slept. We don't talk about the second one and his sleeping. He was terrible! 13 months old before he slept through the night. I tried everything and nothing worked so just put up with it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> yeah jacklou - good to see you at the knitting tea party - think you have been here before but it has been a while - we are going to be here all week so do stop in again.
> 
> when I was married we hung everything out on the line - and Phyllis ironed everything. during the winter I would get up early enough to hang the diapers on the line that Phyllis has washed the night before. they froze of course but when they blew flopply she knew they were dry.
> 
> but I think now (and I should know better than to make generalizations) if you were to take a poll - you would find more people across the pond and south of the equator hanging out their laundry than here.
> 
> personally I love clothes that have been hung out - and I do hang out my bed clothes during the summer - along with socks and underwear. anything that needs ironed goes to the laundry.
> 
> now don't forget to come back jacklou - we'll be looking for you. --- sam


In Germany you never hang your wash on Sunday.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> I love the smell of laundry that is hung outside in the sun but here with my dogs and cats I'm afraid it would all end up in shreds and scattered across the yard! LOL


Silly Sydney would be happy though and his bed would be full and smelling good!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sounds perfect - have fun!


Dreamweaver said:


> That is the plan and we have already discussed the fact that sleep is highly overrated. Poor DH is probably going to retreat to the garage... which is fine, as long as he keeps us fed.....


----------



## Patches39

angelam said:


> Congratulations on being able to get so much knitting done in those sort of temperatures. I'm sure the hats and mitts will be much appreciated by those who need them.


Ditto :thumbup:


----------



## Railyn

Dreamweaver said:


> yes, I will always be back... just that it is easier to just answer quick questions that be a good listener when feeling buried in issues....
> 
> Dear Dreamweaver, your posts have caused me a lot of thought. DH and I have both been ill since the first of the year and I have tried so hard not to be a pest to our daughter, who lives 3 blocks away. I just don't want to cause her the grief that your mother causes for you. Of course, I can still drive and do shopping etc. Meals are very simple. Where we need help is little things like changing light bulbs, etc. I so try not to pressure her. Your postgs make me realize that I want my children to still enjoy our company and not consider us a burden.


----------



## AZ Sticks

OK I am out of here.......... dinner and tv are on the schedule for the night - luv and hugs - AZ


----------



## NanaCaren

nittergma said:


> Gagesmom, your smile is lovely!
> Prayers going for all who are having rough week. Jynx hope things settle down soon. So nice to spend time with a friend.
> I did extra barn chores this morning (cleaned pens washed feeders etc). now I'm falling alseep sitting here reading. And the sun is shining and we actually have green grass!!
> Caren, I hope the water goes away soon as well as the snow. It brings me shivers just to look at it!


It is strange to not have barn chores to do. Funny I still have a full day, thought I'd have some free time. 
The water usually does vanish quickly once it warms up. My pond has over flowed across the driveway to the middle yard. It should be gone in a few weeks.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh and also had to then mop the kitchen floor as water was everywhere!...ROFL


Poledra65 said:


> :shock: Oh my, so he's obviously into no wrinkles with an iron and flat iron. lolololol!!!!!!! Now washing his own paws is a major plus, but I'm sure it was funny to watch. lolol... And you have to refill the water dish. :XD: :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren

The moon earlier tonight. and a photo of the pond over flowing it's banks. this year it has really gone over and up the drive. Tomorrow I want to see if I can make it to the other end of the pond to get photos. It the water is not too deep that is.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> If he can iron and style hair, that pup has a bright future!!!!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> This sounds fantastic too...... If Sam keeps this up, I may actually start cooking again!!!


This is a winner. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: Oh my, so he's obviously into no wrinkles with an iron and flat iron. lolololol!!!!!!! Now washing his own paws is a major plus, but I'm sure it was funny to watch. lolol... And you have to refill the water dish. :XD: :XD:


Silly Sydney, the genius dog. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

AZ...So glad DH is feeling better and hope the insurance gets straightened out so Mayo can happen.

Julie...Yes, I truly am thankful for all my adventures. I'm thankful, I guess, for the sad parts too as it has made me who I am.

Sam...We loved the Shrimp with chile Gremulata. Will make it again. The rest of the meal was veggies glazed with truffle balsamic and olive oil with garlic. Served the shrimp on a beautiful leaf of swiss chard. Thank you for the recipe. Nothing in my books looked good so I checked your recipes and that inspired me.

For some Icelandic knitting:
http://knitty.com/ISSUEw12/PATTidunn.php?printOption=printNoImages

Great shots Caren. Love the one of the moon. Of course the geese are a favorite.

Jynx...Hope you get your miniature animal farm. That would be a dream come true. Hope you have a grand time with your KP friend.

New babies expected and soon to be born. New teeth soon to be adjusted too. Happy for all of you.


----------



## Patches39

AZ Sticks said:


> great pictures - lovely smile Melly!!!! I'm excited that there is a new grand in Purple's future and Sugar's should be here any minute!!!!! Sorry about your Mom Jynx - hope that it all gets sorted soon. Alan has been feeling pretty good the last few days and I have been pressed into service as a helper when he is working on his "work list". I had so many emails backed up that it took me all day yesterday to go through and answer and all day today to catch up here!! We are having some trouble with insurance and Mayo.... Alan's dr is out of town so when she gets back we will talk to her and figure out what to do next. Keep your fingers crossed that he continues to feel ok while we're getting the kinks out - We will need to change insurance plans to get
> into Mayo and we can do that - it will just take some time and research. It sounds like there is a lot of improvement in everyone's health..... forward progress is a good thing. Left overs for dinner tonight so I may even get a chance to read the last week's newspapers..... luv & hugs - AZ


Still praying, things will work out, also praying for healing, please try to rest just relax a little. :-D


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> The moon earlier tonight. and a photo of the pond over flowing it's banks. this year it has really gone over and up the drive. Tomorrow I want to see if I can make it to the other end of the pond to get photos. It the water is not too deep that is.


Lovely moon shot, and the pond is beautiful, snow and all. :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree

Could anything be sweeter than a baby?


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Yes wheels within wheels is a good description.


 :thumbup: Take Care!


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> Christopher got spanked when setting fire to the bed mattress, and a few other times, in those type situations, he was not an easy child, he was/is ADHD, so badly at the age of 5 that the doctor was trying to figure out how we lived with him only sleeping about 3 hours in a 24 hour period, and he had black rages, where he would just flip out, then be exhausted and not really remember what had happened, after puberty started when he was about 14, it all stopped cold. He told me once he didn't know what triggered them and didn't really remember what was happening after it happened other than it just wiped him out. He was also creatively mischievious, too smart for his own good. He couldn't care less about time out for the most part, and with the adhd wasn't attached enough to anything really that to take it away bothered him, as I said, difficult.
> But he's fine now.  lol...Used to tell him that I hoped he had twins, just like him, Marla told me not to wish that on his wife. lolol


~~~You are certainly an angel for raising a child with those issues. :thumbup: :thumbup: I know it is very trying!


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Don't you get help with carrying your shopping now, then? Julie.


I would qualify, if the doctor felt I needed help with my housework- but I don't feel I am at that point yet- the car came under the provisions of Mental Health, and it feels great to be out from under that body- I am too mean to fork out $9 for the taxi- I can buy quite a bit with that much- so I bring things home in my trundler- besides it does get me out of the house!


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> AZ...So glad DH is feeling better and hope the insurance gets straightened out so Mayo can happen.
> 
> Julie...Yes, I truly am thankful for all my adventures. I'm thankful, I guess, for the sad parts too as it has made me who I am.
> 
> Sam...We loved the Shrimp with chile Gremulata. Will make it again. The rest of the meal was veggies glazed with truffle balsamic and olive oil with garlic. Served the shrimp on a beautiful leaf of swiss chard. Thank you for the recipe. Nothing in my books looked good so I checked your recipes and that inspired me.
> 
> For some Icelandic knitting:
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEw12/PATTidunn.php?printOption=printNoImages
> 
> Great shots Caren. Love the one of the moon. Of course the geese are a favorite.
> 
> Jynx...Hope you get your miniature animal farm. That would be a dream come true. Hope you have a grand time with your KP friend.
> 
> New babies expected and soon to be born. New teeth soon to be adjusted too. Happy for all of you.


That sweater looks lovely have down loaded and saved it. 
Thank you the moon is my favorite, always has been. I must have taken a dozen shots of the geese to get one I was happy with.


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Lovely moon shot, and the pond is beautiful, snow and all. :-D


Thank you, the snow will be gone soon enough. I really am not rushing it at all. The flooding it is causing is not so pleasant though.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Could anything be sweeter than a baby?


What a sweet heart, she is so cute.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh and also had to then mop the kitchen floor as water was everywhere!...ROFL


 :thumbup: But he was being SUCH a good boy!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> ...
> 
> Julie...Yes, I truly am thankful for all my adventures. I'm thankful, I guess, for the sad parts too as it has made me who I am.
> 
> .../quote]
> 
> And we love you just the way you are!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> What a sweet heart, she is so cute.


I agree!


----------



## NanaCaren

Good night to all pleasant dreams, has been a long day.


----------



## Lurker 2

Back to the guernsey production!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Julie...Yes, I truly am thankful for all my adventures. I'm thankful, I guess, for the sad parts too as it has made me who I am.
> 
> .../quote]
> 
> And we love you just the way you are!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we do, would not change a thing about you. :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> you seem to have some standing water like we do. our fields are very wet and many of them have standing water on them. always good to have ones house on high ground. --- sam


~~~Standing water in the fields is really going to delay plantng. I remember a few years back the planting was delayed because the fields were so wet....really had an effect on the growing season....and what eventually got harvested. Especially up near the lake the season is shorter....so some crops just don't make it.
Gotta' keep our fingers crossed for the farmers!


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> I think I would say something to the doctor - you don't need to deal with negativity when you are dealing with your leg. --- sam


~~~Yeah...I think so too, but this NP is the one who does most of my care & treatment...and she's so grumpy, I worry that she will not be as careful or whatever. It's a tricky, sticky situation. You're right...I recognize that I don't need to deal with her on top of other stuff.....
If I find an opportunity I probably will say something...at some point. pfui...just want to move on!


----------



## cmaliza

KateB said:


> Not offended in the slightest! Found this for you.....


~~~ :XD: :XD: point taken!


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Today is my son's 43rd birthday and he has just rung me to say that he and his partner are expecting another baby in November. He sounds really excited. Guess that'll mean more knitting for me.
> 
> Sending hugs to all and healing vibes and Sugar - stay calm and breath xx
> 
> Wednesday photos....


~~~Adorable!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

sugarsugar said:


> Oscar had another trim yesterday...... His groomer took these photos and posted them on her FB page.


~~~SOOOOO cute & cuddly!


----------



## jheiens

*Gwen*, in all your copious spare time in the recent weeks (wink wink) have you had time to chat with the manager of the Hampton Inn in Defiance re the seniors rate reduction that was mentioned a few weeks ago?

I know you've found the time just dragging along with Brantley away and ''just'' knitting to occupy your time. (grin)

I sure hope that things slow down at your place soon. You and Jynx have both had more than enough to say grace over. Take care and rest well tonight.

Ohio Joy

Lovely little one, *Rookie*. Thanks for sharing the picture.


----------



## cmaliza

flyty1n said:


> Have you considered asking your NP, "Debbie, are you having a bad day? You are always so negative that I am wondering if your negativity is not harming my healing? If you can't be positive about something, then kindly find someone else to treat me as I need all the positive vibes I can get." This might just shake her up a bit and get you someone else or get her to realize that her effect on you is not good. Just a suggestion.


~~~It is an idea. I have been pondering all kinds of scenarios in my mind...trying to figure out how to deal with this. I worry that my mouth may take off without proper thought controlling it. I am frustrated. One worries about repurcusions, too.


----------



## gagesmom

hi everyone, 10pm and just getting on now. Going to catch up.


----------



## gagesmom

Good grief where did I learn to spell? soft foots? lol I meant soft food


gagesmom said:


> I am signing off for now, it is almost time to get Gage from school and I am waiting for the reaction he has when he realizes I actually have my teeth.
> 
> Also am going to stop by work and show off my smile. Then grab a pizza, come home and take my teeth out and eat it. H e said soft foots only but I am starving, was so excited I couldn't eat this morning.


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Today is my son's 43rd birthday and he has just rung me to say that he and his partner are expecting another baby in November. He sounds really excited. Guess that'll mean more knitting for me.
> 
> Sending hugs to all and healing vibes and Sugar - stay calm and breath xx
> 
> Wednesday photos....


~~~I'm sure there is room by Buddah! :lol:


----------



## kehinkle

Evening all,

Finally caught up. Tried to read last night and this morning but was too sleepy, I guess. Up at 7 and a nap at 10. Then a call for a load that took me to the Detroit area. Was able to pick up right away and only 6 miles from home. After delivering, parked and slept for about couple of hours. Hope I can sleep tonight.

Melody, nice smile. Hoping for an easy adjustment to the new teeth.

Sugar, cute dog. His expression is so adorable. My DD2's furbaby had a cyst removed from his back yesterday. Has an ugly looking incision down his back. Hope it heals rapidly. Prayers for DD and the ease of delivery for her.

Jinx, sorry to hear about your mom. Hope things get better for you all. Will keep you in my thoughts and hope that she agrees to some outside help. Have fun with your KP buddy.

Healing thoughts to all who need them. Hugs to all.

Take care,

Kathy
.


----------



## cmaliza

Patches39 said:


> Carol, some people are like that, :shock: but you just listen to your body, and you will know that you are doing good, stand on how you feel and look at you self, you already know how things are. Please don't let negative people direct in what you already know. Praying for your strength, healing, and joy. :lol: :thumbup: you can do it. Much love Sis.


~~~Thank you...I take strength from your words. That's true....I do know, but somehow she just "gets my goat!" I'm working on it.....


----------



## cmaliza

sugarsugar said:


> He is maltese/cavalier, and thanks I think he is very cute too.
> DD is still the same.... backache etc, sometimes vomiting. She is too scared now to ask to be induced so hanging in there.


~~~supporting prayers and strengthening energies are surrounding the both of you! We are all anxious for DD and a safe and easy delivery....and a beautiful baby! Let her know there are friends all over the world holding her in their prayers. :thumbup: Remember those first looks and connections....NOTHING is better than that!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Going to call it a night...love and prayers to all..Jynx, Sugarsugar, Az Sticks, Caren, Carol, And everyone else in need of special hugs... here's one for you.


----------



## gagesmom

So I have the three bunny baskets I posted the other night. I am halfway finished knitting one. So I will have 7 to sew up. there will be 10 out of the 25 I wanted to make for Gages class. Hopefully I will get the 7 sewn up tomorrow and post them before work.


----------



## gagesmom

Night rookie :-D


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> If I was that dissatisfied, I'd sure be talking to someone in charge so I could see someone else. Doesn't sound like she should be seeing any patients!
> Junek


~~~trouble is...not many choices for who can give me the treatments needed. :-(


----------



## pammie1234

Poledra65 said:


> I still love Alice Cooper. LOL! When my son was about 14 he and his best friend were all excited about this great new song, I listened to it and started laughing, then told them that it was the B52s and the name of the song was Love Shack, and that it was probably about the same age they were. They were crestfallen, it was so funny.


My DD and I were in the car and Brittany Spears (I think) came on singing "I can't get no satisfaction." DD loved it. I told her that that was an old song by the Rolling Stones. She was so adamant that it was not! Later, in the car, the original Stones version was on and she was shocked that it was the same song. I think she ended up liking the Stones' version better!


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> morning everyone, today is the day. I get my teeth :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


~~~I'll bet you are "chompin' at the bit!" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pammie1234

Poledra65 said:


> Caught up, yay!!!
> Got the backyard picked up of dog doo, and pulled up a bunch of weeds from around the dumpster that all of us on the back alley use, looks so much better now.
> 
> Would you come do my yard next?


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> Your lovely pictures reminded me I wanted to share a couple of my sister's pictures.
> Junek


~~~Awwww....Mama Nature always puts on the best shows!


----------



## gagesmom

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'll bet you are "chompin' at the bit!" :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## gagesmom

off to bed. see you all in the morning :-D


----------



## pammie1234

Dreamweaver said:


> Quick reason for my absence... And inability to keep up this week.
> 
> During Sis's visit... Like last Tues., mom started having some cog active and speech problems. Long and short, we went to Dr. ER, had 2 chest x-rays, CT scan of head, blood, urine. And a whole lot do drama... Diagnosis, dehydration and one bag of fluids dripped and then released. The situation had continued to deteriorate and, by Friday, my DH called brother and he came down (both brothers had men e-mailed my sis but they didn't read them). Every day of that week was taken up withholding something with visitors, mom, her house, repairs.....
> 
> We are trying to talk mom into daily care, as I had arranged... But I told brother he got to arrange it this time to fit his schedule to come down and be there when the people showed up. I also let him know that if she ended up in hospital, I would not bring her home to an empty house and would put her into assisted living temporarily until he made changes. (I end to visit a few.). No one is GOINGTl be happy, but this just can't go on. , so unfair to talk to mom about it when she can't finish a sentence or thought or even write or recite ABV's. I will have to go down today to take some food, but have stayed way I the hopes that not having to try to talk will ease her mind and help healing. I did check with triage at hospital and they say this could go on for weeks. Meanwhile, I still wonder about Ti's p, as they don't show up on CT.....
> 
> In any event. I'm stressed an pd just did not want to come dump on here again so just reading randomly and robotically on some of the forum.....
> 
> Miss and still worry about you all, but just don't want to spread the negative vibes.


You know that you can say anything you want at the Tea Party, even if it is negative. All of us understand, and we will always be there for you. Hang in there and try to focus on yourself!


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> Could anything be sweeter than a baby?


What a cutie!


----------



## pammie1234

I grew up hanging out the laundry. I even did it when I had my first home. When I moved to my current house I found out that it isn't allowed. I don't know if that is still true or not, but I really don't have a place for a clothesline in my backyard. I wish I did, especially for sheets, I love the smell!


----------



## Designer1234

My son and GD went skiing to Nakiska (88 Olympic skiing resort) and here is a picture he took. The Views from there are so beautiful I thought you might like to see Hayley with the mountains behind her. 

she passed another skiing level and was the youngest in the class. She phoned us when she got home and was soooo tired. Enjoy!


----------



## pammie1234

Finally caught up! Tomorrow is my last day! I will miss most of the kids, and the teaching, but I have a lot to do at home, and I have missed knitting, so I'm glad that it has come to an end. I hope to be able to stay on top of the KTP! 

Off to bed soon, so good-night and hugs to all!


----------



## Railyn

Ray paid a visit to his surgeon today and he is doing well. It is obvious that he is getting stronger by the day. I am so thankful for his good progress. His attitude is better, etc. 
I am feeling better too,. I am still very tired but understand why so it is easier to cope with. I went for 2 weeks with a poor diet, couldn't take my vitamins because of the iodine, and no thyroid. I am on a heavy dose of thyroid and am watching my diet carefully so will be feeling well soon. I had a scan on Monday and my next apt with oncology is in May when they will evaluate labs, etc. I feel very positive. God is so good!
The knitting is put on standstill but that is OK I think I should be able to do what I want for a few more days ie read being lazy. I am sleeping a lot so guess that is what my body needs. Irefuse to stress about housework, etc. It will wait until I get to it. Ray is very patient and doen't care either so we are doing OK.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sorlenna said:


> One funny thing--he said if it were up to him, he would take out everything along the back wall except the Virginia creeper (which has just started growing--I like it) and the lilac. I said, "We have a LILAC?" I have never seen it before, that I can recall. It's buried within another bush! Yeah, it's a mess, but DD and I will get out there and work on it.
> 
> Jynx, breathe, dear. We wrap you in caring, too.
> 
> Hugs & blessings!


Lilacs. Love them and their wonderful smell but never would have thought about them in NM. I had them all under the bedroom window in Chicago.

Thanks for the kind words..... I do appreciate all the support here. Sure wish I had a crystal ball so I could see the future and make the best decisions....

DROPS has some terrific patterns. I just bought a couple books. One has so many things I want to make... I can't even start to think where to start but one is a long tunic with a zig zag lacey pattern... Just my style and that may be the next big project.....

(Just in case.. Did I miss the Charlotte or still a work in progress? I don't want to miss it.)


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> Seconding Gwen's words.


Thanks to you both.... Just was too stressed and tired to keep up.... I know it will resolve.. eventually. Patience is apparently not my strong suit......


----------



## Dreamweaver

pacer said:


> Take care. I will be out tomorrow evening for a yarn tasting event so catch up with everyone later.


Do tell about the yarn tasting..... Sounds like a great way to spend the evening.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> Don't worry, you can vent here anytime, we know you have your plate full and over flowing.
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Love hugs.... How is that craft room coming?


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> My DD and I were in the car and Brittany Spears (I think) came on singing "I can't get no satisfaction." DD loved it. I told her that that was an old song by the Rolling Stones. She was so adamant that it was not! Later, in the car, the original Stones version was on and she was shocked that it was the same song. I think she ended up liking the Stones' version better!


Can't get no satisfaction reminds me of Student parties! Someone had a Stones record that was always played at some point- and that was well towards the end- love it! Makes me think of Little Red Rooster- is that on the same record?


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks to you both.... Just was too stressed and tired to keep up.... I know it will resolve.. eventually. Patience is apparently not my strong suit......


Wishing for you that that resolution is sooner rather than longer!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Railyn said:


> My third child slept through the night the first night and home and that was her consistant pattern. By all night, I fed her and put her to bed about 11 and it was after 6 the next morning when she woke up. The fourth baby slept through the night within a week of her birth. I always said that God knew how much I could take and he blessed us with babies that slept. We don't talk about the second one and his sleeping. He was terrible! 13 months old before he slept through the night. I tried everything and nothing worked so just put up with it.


Keep in mind that I was a young, first time mother. We lived in a one bedroom basement flat when first DD came along.... One night, she just would not be comforted and would not sleep. Being at my wits end, I rolled the bassinet the out to the LR/kitchen and closed our bedroom door.... She must have stopped eventually, but we were sawing logs first!!!!!

Truthfully, I think both girls started sleeping through the night rather early so sleep deprivation was short lived.

Good to see you. Hope you and Ray are both feeling good and healing well.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Railyn said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, I will always be back... just that it is easier to just answer quick questions that be a good listener when feeling buried in issues....
> 
> Dear Dreamweaver, your posts have caused me a lot of thought. DH and I have both been ill since the first of the year and I have tried so hard not to be a pest to our daughter, who lives 3 blocks away. I just don't want to cause her the grief that your mother causes for you. Of course, I can still drive and do shopping etc. Meals are very simple. Where we need help is little things like changing light bulbs, etc. I so try not to pressure her. Your postgs make me realize that I want my children to still enjoy our company and not consider us a burden.
> 
> 
> 
> Please.... Do not think that you are a burden to your daughter. She is close and I am sure happy to do those simple things. We certainly don't mind doing for mom. Our issue comes from seeing someone who is really needing a good deal of support and is deteriorating mentally not willing to make some concessions and so we are constantly anxious and worried for her safety. You and Ray seem like sensible people... The thing to do is to do some talking among the family so that you have some agreements about future problems before they become problems. I don't mind the driving... I mind the fact that she can't work her TV, doesn't let us know when there is a need for something until it is an emergency....and that she may no longer be able to feed herself. You guys are nowhere near that!!!!!?
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Could anything be sweeter than a baby?


She looks like a porcelain doll and so content....


----------



## Dreamweaver

kehinkle said:


> Jinx, sorry to hear about your mom. Hope things get better for you all. Will keep you in my thoughts and hope that she agrees to some outside help. Have fun with your KP buddy.
> 
> Healing thoughts to all who need them. Hugs to all.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy
> .


Thanks... And hope you get a good night's rest. Love the Irish Blessing... It is one of my favorites.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

gagesmom said:


> So I have the three bunny baskets I posted the other night. I am halfway finished knitting one. So I will have 7 to sew up. there will be 10 out of the 25 I wanted to make for Gages class. Hopefully I will get the 7 sewn up tomorrow and post them before work.


You sound like The Energizer Bunny... What a nice thing to do for Gage's class.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

cmaliza said:


> ~~~trouble is...not many choices for who can give me the treatments needed. :-(


Does the Dr. do a periodic check-in on your condition? That would give you an opportunity to address concerns and ask if there is a tactful way to switch to the other practitioner without offending Miss Negativity... Another tactic.... Next time she is negative, just look down and say something like "Gosh, I was feeling so good when I came in here..... Sounds like you don't think I'm doing well and that is really discouraging...."


----------



## Dreamweaver

Time to read a chapter in my current book (can't believe I am not just staying up and finishing in one sitting, but trying to be sensible) and maybe do one puzzle. I really must shovel a path tomorrow....


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caught up, yay!!!
> Got the backyard picked up of dog doo, and pulled up a bunch of weeds from around the dumpster that all of us on the back alley use, looks so much better now.
> 
> Would you come do my yard next?
> 
> 
> 
> I love really close to Pammie and my yard is I. Much worse shape... Me first!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> You know that you can say anything you want at the Tea Party, even if it is negative. All of us understand, and we will always be there for you. Hang in there and try to focus on yourself!


Thanks... What are you got to do with all your free time? Do you think you will get another assignment before school is out..... I mean a longer one...


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> I grew up hanging out the laundry. I even did it when I had my first home. When I moved to my current house I found out that it isn't allowed. I don't know if that is still true or not, but I really don't have a place for a clothesline in my backyard. I wish I did, especially for sheets, I love the smell!


I don't have a space but there is a lady down the block that has one of those poles with a square of line on top and she hangs out. I can't imagine not being able to do that in my back yard if I wanted... Though some of the newer home associations can be a little ridiculous.... I do remember the smell of sheets. In our first couple of apartments, we hung in the basement when the weather was bad. Sure do miss basements...... They were good for so many things.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Railyn said:


> Ray paid a visit to his surgeon today and he is doing well. It is obvious that he is getting stronger by the day. I am so thankful for his good progress. His attitude is better, etc.
> I am feeling better too,. I am still very tired but understand why so it is easier to cope with. I went for 2 weeks with a poor diet, couldn't take my vitamins because of the iodine, and no thyroid. I am on a heavy dose of thyroid and am watching my diet carefully so will be feeling well soon. I had a scan on Monday and my next apt with oncology is in May when they will evaluate labs, etc. I feel very positive. God is so good!
> The knitting is put on standstill but that is OK I think I should be able to do what I want for a few more days ie read being lazy. I am sleeping a lot so guess that is what my body needs. Irefuse to stress about housework, etc. It will wait until I get to it. Ray is very patient and doen't care either so we are doing OK.


Smart lady!!!! Listen to your body and rest as much as you feel like.... I've decided that housework doesn't have to consume all my time... As long as the Health Dept. stays away.... I may start leaving the vacuum cleaner out so that drop-in company can assume I was just starting!!!!!!


----------



## TNS

gagesmom said:


> 10:15pm and I just knit up 2 more of those little bunnies. I will sew them up tomorrow.
> 
> Going to go back and catch up.


I've heard of 'breeding like rabbits', but sounds like your knitting could challenge a breeding doe! What a generous idea to make them for all the class.


----------



## TNS

KateB said:


> Not offended in the slightest! Found this for you.....


Hilarious Kate! :shock: :roll: (mamm/nogram cartoons)


----------



## darowil

Railyn said:


> My third child slept through the night the first night and home and that was her consistant pattern. By all night, I fed her and put her to bed about 11 and it was after 6 the next morning when she woke up. The fourth baby slept through the night within a week of her birth. I always said that God knew how much I could take and he blessed us with babies that slept. We don't talk about the second one and his sleeping. He was terrible! 13 months old before he slept through the night. I tried everything and nothing worked so just put up with it.


Maryanne would very happily have slept all night going down in the evening- but with failing to gain weight couldn't let her so had to wake her. And as we went to bed early this meant setting an alarm to get up to. Not easy to get up to an alarm knowing ahead was at least an hour to get the milk down the baby. Her cleft palate made feeding a slow and tedious job- no fun for either of us att he best of times and the middle of the night was not the best of time! No wonder we started her on solids when she was 3 months old- she loved them and was very quickly taking more solids than milk. And then when only a few months older we discovered she did better with a cup to a cup we went.

Her sister though woke every night until 15months or so. Tried other things, but feeding her was the best option. She went straight back to sleep and I hardly needed to wake either.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh and also had to then mop the kitchen floor as water was everywhere!...ROFL


Thats thoughtful of him, clean feet and clean floor.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> The moon earlier tonight. and a photo of the pond over flowing it's banks. this year it has really gone over and up the drive. Tomorrow I want to see if I can make it to the other end of the pond to get photos. It the water is not too deep that is.


Looks beutiful in photos, but I guess not so good in real life.


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> My son and GD went skiing to Nakiska (88 Olympic skiing resort) and here is a picture he took. The Views from there are so beautiful I thought you might like to see Hayley with the mountains behind her.
> 
> she passed another skiing level and was the youngest in the class. She phoned us when she got home and was soooo tired. Enjoy!


Beutiful setting and well done Hayley. Will skiing stop soon or does it stay snowy all year?


----------



## darowil

gagesmom said:


> So I have the three bunny baskets I posted the other night. I am halfway finished knitting one. So I will have 7 to sew up. there will be 10 out of the 25 I wanted to make for Gages class. Hopefully I will get the 7 sewn up tomorrow and post them before work.


Rate you go you will get them down- and you seem to get the sewing done as well which I would get stumped with so many little things to knit.
Over the rest of today and tomorrow I plan to finish of a number of items- most of whihc have little left I think (some might even be just labelling them so I can put them away and know what they are made with when I come to get them out later.


----------



## darowil

Railyn said:


> Ray paid a visit to his surgeon today and he is doing well. It is obvious that he is getting stronger by the day. I am so thankful for his good progress. His attitude is better, etc.
> I am feeling better too,. I am still very tired but understand why so it is easier to cope with. I went for 2 weeks with a poor diet, couldn't take my vitamins because of the iodine, and no thyroid. I am on a heavy dose of thyroid and am watching my diet carefully so will be feeling well soon. I had a scan on Monday and my next apt with oncology is in May when they will evaluate labs, etc. I feel very positive. God is so good!
> The knitting is put on standstill but that is OK I think I should be able to do what I want for a few more days ie read being lazy. I am sleeping a lot so guess that is what my body needs. Irefuse to stress about housework, etc. It will wait until I get to it. Ray is very patient and doen't care either so we are doing OK.


There are much more important things than housework and recovering is one of them. Glad that Ray is doing well currently thus enabling you to rest when you need to.


----------



## Patches39

RookieRetiree said:


> Could anything be sweeter than a baby?


not in this life time :-D


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Julie...Yes, I truly am thankful for all my adventures. I'm thankful, I guess, for the sad parts too as it has made me who I am.
> 
> .../quote]
> 
> And we love you just the way you are!
> 
> 
> 
> DITTO :-D
Click to expand...


----------



## Patches39

cmaliza said:


> ~~~It is an idea. I have been pondering all kinds of scenarios in my mind...trying to figure out how to deal with this. I worry that my mouth may take off without proper thought controlling it. I am frustrated. One worries about repurcusions, too.


I understand that,


----------



## Patches39

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thank you...I take strength from your words. That's true....I do know, but somehow she just "gets my goat!" I'm working on it.....


I went through something like that, and I had the same feelings as you. With hands tied I just would smile at her everytime she looked at me and after a while she smiled back. I worked and got better. So......
hope it helps, don't like that you have to suffer with that on top of every thing else. praying for you, hard


----------



## Patches39

cmaliza said:


> ~~~supporting prayers and strengthening energies are surrounding the both of you! We are all anxious for DD and a safe and easy delivery....and a beautiful baby! Let her know there are friends all over the world holding her in their prayers. :thumbup: Remember those first looks and connections....NOTHING is better than that!


DITTO


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> My son and GD went skiing to Nakiska (88 Olympic skiing resort) and here is a picture he took. The Views from there are so beautiful I thought you might like to see Hayley with the mountains behind her.
> 
> she passed another skiing level and was the youngest in the class. She phoned us when she got home and was soooo tired. Enjoy!


soooooo, cute, looks like fun :-D


----------



## Patches39

pammie1234 said:


> Finally caught up! Tomorrow is my last day! I will miss most of the kids, and the teaching, but I have a lot to do at home, and I have missed knitting, so I'm glad that it has come to an end. I hope to be able to stay on top of the KTP!
> 
> Off to bed soon, so good-night and hugs to all!


night rest well :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

Railyn said:


> My third child slept through the night the first night and home and that was her consistant pattern. By all night, I fed her and put her to bed about 11 and it was after 6 the next morning when she woke up. The fourth baby slept through the night within a week of her birth. I always said that God knew how much I could take and he blessed us with babies that slept. We don't talk about the second one and his sleeping. He was terrible! 13 months old before he slept through the night. I tried everything and nothing worked so just put up with it.


They're all different aren't they? There seems no logic as to why some sleep through quite quickly and others have you up and down all night long. I was lucky that all my four slept pretty well. I don't remember too many sleepless nights, but that might just be age related amnesia!! I do think though that a baby can sense a nervous, worried mother rather than a relaxed, laid back one. Who knows.....those days are long behind me!!


----------



## angelam

Angora1 said:


> In Germany you never hang your wash on Sunday.


I remember hearing that in the UK as well. If I hang out washing on a Sunday now I still feel as if I'm doing something I really shouldn't be doing!


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> Well, I'm just flitty-flighty this morning. I also forgot to have you send birthday greetings to your son!!
> What a great b'day present...expectations of an addition to the family!
> Junek


Not my son's birthday, I think we have our wires crossed. LOL But thanks anyway.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> I remember hearing that in the UK as well. If I hang out washing on a Sunday now I still feel as if I'm doing something I really shouldn't be doing!


Probably something to do with not working on a Sunday! I had a neighbour (a true Cockney) who would only ever do her washing on a Monday- Tuesday was the ironing -Wednesday she would go shopping- worked for her!


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> The moon earlier tonight. and a photo of the pond over flowing it's banks. this year it has really gone over and up the drive. Tomorrow I want to see if I can make it to the other end of the pond to get photos. It the water is not too deep that is.


Lovely photos Caren. Even with all the snow it still looks beautiful with that blue sky.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cathy, how are things at your place- still Braxton Hicks? do I gather?


----------



## Patches39

its 3:45am and I can't sleep, got up at 5:00am thought I would be sleepy but not yet.  So will read for a while.
Praying all have a blessed tomorrow/today, may it be filled with healing, comfort, peace, understanding, and direction. you are all so special to me, so I'm asking in prayer for you have what ever you need and that it be filled with love. night
:-D


----------



## Lurker 2

Hope you do manage to sleep, Patches!


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> Get a receiving blanket to wrap the baby in for a day or so in the hospital, then bring it home and put it on the couch or chair for him to get used to the smell, it helps them to adjust to the baby smells before you bring the baby home and then it's not such a shock to the pup when the baby shows up, there will still be interest, but he'll be used to the smell.
> Hugs


Thanks for the tip, I will do. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Cathy, how are things at your place- still Braxton Hicks? do I gather?


Yep about the same, although she did have a "slight" show yesterday. Saw the midwife today, everything going fine but DD chickened out from asking to be induced. She is too scared. She is looking pretty heavy now.

How are things with you? Still raining here. , doing the garden good.


----------



## sugarsugar

gagesmom said:


> ok is everyone ready?????
> 
> Cheeeeeeeeeese :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D
> 
> oh my gosh, I look like a right idiot grinning like the cheshire cat :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yay! Lovely smile you have. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> Today someone asked me if I liked you. I laughed, and I said, "Ha! That's funny!! I absolutely LOVE them!!
> Be the kind of woman that when your feet hit the floor each morning the devil says~~ "Oh Crap, She's up!"


Thanks for this...I love it!! We should always remember these 'words to live by!
Junek[/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

angelam said:


> Good morning Purple. Congratulations! Those needles are going to be red hot!


Or even purple-hot!


----------



## angelam

Railyn said:


> Ray paid a visit to his surgeon today and he is doing well. It is obvious that he is getting stronger by the day. I am so thankful for his good progress. His attitude is better, etc.
> I am feeling better too,. I am still very tired but understand why so it is easier to cope with. I went for 2 weeks with a poor diet, couldn't take my vitamins because of the iodine, and no thyroid. I am on a heavy dose of thyroid and am watching my diet carefully so will be feeling well soon. I had a scan on Monday and my next apt with oncology is in May when they will evaluate labs, etc. I feel very positive. God is so good!
> The knitting is put on standstill but that is OK I think I should be able to do what I want for a few more days ie read being lazy. I am sleeping a lot so guess that is what my body needs. Irefuse to stress about housework, etc. It will wait until I get to it. Ray is very patient and doen't care either so we are doing OK.


So pleased to hear everything is progressing well for you and that Ray is getting better too. Good news all round - just what you need. I think your attitude to housework is absolutely right - it will still be there next week or the week after......... Love and hugs to you both. x


----------



## angelam

Railyn said:


> Ray paid a visit to his surgeon today and he is doing well. It is obvious that he is getting stronger by the day. I am so thankful for his good progress. His attitude is better, etc.
> I am feeling better too,. I am still very tired but understand why so it is easier to cope with. I went for 2 weeks with a poor diet, couldn't take my vitamins because of the iodine, and no thyroid. I am on a heavy dose of thyroid and am watching my diet carefully so will be feeling well soon. I had a scan on Monday and my next apt with oncology is in May when they will evaluate labs, etc. I feel very positive. God is so good!
> The knitting is put on standstill but that is OK I think I should be able to do what I want for a few more days ie read being lazy. I am sleeping a lot so guess that is what my body needs. Irefuse to stress about housework, etc. It will wait until I get to it. Ray is very patient and doen't care either so we are doing OK.


So pleased to hear everything is progressing well for you and that Ray is getting better too. Good news all round - just what you need. I think your attitude to housework is absolutely right - it will still be there next week or the week after......... Love and hugs to you both. x


----------



## TNS

jheiens said:


> Have a great day. I think I might get a chance to knit after I finish mending another pair of Don's denim jeans. They look as if he'd dripped a lot of bleach and/or acid down one of the legs--little holes for the most part and most obnoxious to be mended.
> 
> Ohio Joy


My DD came home last week in her 'new' jeans which have a worn patch which sounds just like your description! You can see her skin through! I resisted saying anything too sarcastic........ :XD: :XD:


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> Good morning, PurpleFI. What a wonderful place you and family chose for your holiday.
> You really should get a larger bag for your animals and LM's animals!
> Junek
> 
> P.S. Forgot to say how grand to have a new GB to look forward to...warm up the knitting needles!


Purple, Perhaps you can knit an ark on wheels to transport a few pairs of desirable creatures home with you, then install it in your lovely garden? :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Dreamweaver said:


> My youngest daughter lived on Nutella in college and introduced it to us. I really can't have it in the house, as DH puts butter, peanut butter AND Nutella on crackers for a snack....


Little Madam would eat it straight out of the jar given half the chance.


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> is it just a European thing to hand out your clothes - you would be hard pressed to find someone here that would hang out their clothes on a regular basis - it would mean everything would need ironed - and there are many people who don't own an iron. just curious. --- sam


We hang out clothes over here, I dont even own a dryer.


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> Could anything be sweeter than a baby?


Nope, and she's one of the sweetest!


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Probably something to do with not working on a Sunday! I had a neighbour (a true Cockney) who would only ever do her washing on a Monday- Tuesday was the ironing -Wednesday she would go shopping- worked for her!


Are you talking about my Mum? :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Good night to all pleasant dreams, has been a long day.


Sleep well Caren.


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> no - now they will have a good reason to lose sleep. --- sam


Ha ha Sam, very funny...... and true LOL


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> jynx - shame on you - always come to us with your cares and concerns - that's one of the reasons we are here - to help each other through the rough times - you come dump on us anytime. positive healing energy to you and yours. i'm glad to see you are taking care of yourself and stepping back - still think you and Gerry need to go on a vacation just for the two of you. --- sam


Absolutely agree!!


----------



## PurpleFi

TNS said:


> Or even purple-hot!


Good morning, as I used wooden needles they will probably burst into flames! Got a few other things I want to do before I start baby clothes. In fact I must get the dozen or so WIPS done at some stage.
How are you today? x


----------



## KateB

gagesmom said:


> off to bed. see you all in the morning :-D


Night, Mel.


----------



## KateB

pammie1234 said:


> Finally caught up! Tomorrow is my last day! I will miss most of the kids, and the teaching, but I have a lot to do at home, and I have missed knitting, so I'm glad that it has come to an end. I hope to be able to stay on top of the KTP!
> 
> Off to bed soon, so good-night and hugs to all!


Night, Pam. I know that feeling of freedom from teaching so well! :lol:


----------



## KateB

Railyn said:


> Ray paid a visit to his surgeon today and he is doing well. It is obvious that he is getting stronger by the day. I am so thankful for his good progress. His attitude is better, etc.
> I am feeling better too,. I am still very tired but understand why so it is easier to cope with. I went for 2 weeks with a poor diet, couldn't take my vitamins because of the iodine, and no thyroid. I am on a heavy dose of thyroid and am watching my diet carefully so will be feeling well soon. I had a scan on Monday and my next apt with oncology is in May when they will evaluate labs, etc. I feel very positive. God is so good!
> The knitting is put on standstill but that is OK I think I should be able to do what I want for a few more days ie read being lazy. I am sleeping a lot so guess that is what my body needs. Irefuse to stress about housework, etc. It will wait until I get to it. Ray is very patient and doen't care either so we are doing OK.


Glad to hear that you are both making good progress. You are so right about the housework, I have that attitude too and I don't have your excuse!  :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey.
Last night at the WI one of the ladies who works in a local charity (thrift) shop told me that they had been donated a large bundle of craft stuff and she has put it by for me, so I'll go down to town later and have a look. Like I don't have enough craft stuff :thumbup: 

Going to do some more gardening today and sort out some info for Shirley for the Mini Me workshop for next week. Quite a few of the WI memebers have now done their own mini mes and I'll try and borrow a photo from them.

Sending healing and peaceful vibes to everyone and hugs to all.

Thursday photos.....


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Wanted to share a few of the Adventures of Silly Sydney..
> 
> The other day I heard a loud THUD in the guest room...few seconds later Sydney comes out carrying my iron by the the handle in his mouth dragging the cord. He promptly placed it in his bed.
> 
> Yesterday...heard small noise in DD's bathroom....few seconds later he came out with her flat iron (for straightening her hair) in his mouth of course by the handle and placed it in his bed. He did it again just a little bit ago.
> 
> This morning...silly Sydney got his feet all muddy while outside doing his business...came in and went promptly over to his water bowl, but both front feet in, took them out, put them in again and repeated doing this until the water was muddy and his feet were clean! Where the heck did he get this from????? Silly dog! Only thing I can think of is that one other time when he got muddy DD gave him a bath as soon as he came in.....
> 
> I need to set up a video camera....LOL


Puppies are so funny. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> We hang out clothes over here, I dont even own a dryer.


Ours is many years old having come from Davids uncle after he died. Never bought one (well we did get a washer/dryer in London but even then rarely used it).


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Well it can't be long now- being scared to ask for an induction isn't going to stop the inevitable, just hold it of. Though it might not be quite as bad if she starts naturally. Is she looking to forward to being a Mum?


Yes, she just doesnt want labour! Its just the unknown, she will be ok... she will have to be! LOL


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> One problem with that- often they come home the same day now or at least the next.
> Just don't get it- I liked the chance to do not much and get used to Vicky without her sister around. As Maryanne was rushed straight down to the Children's Hospital I didn't get that chance.


I think they send them home far too early, I think baby needs to be there 48hrs at least, in case anything happens. DD had to fill in an information sheet asking about her wishes with birth, feeding etc. One of the questions was how long would you like to stay in hospital, she has answered 2-3 days.... we will see if they send her home before that.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Yep about the same, although she did have a "slight" show yesterday. Saw the midwife today, everything going fine but DD chickened out from asking to be induced. She is too scared. She is looking pretty heavy now.
> 
> How are things with you? Still raining here. , doing the garden good.


I have been to bed, and up again- when one has fluids during the day, something has to give! Ringo is asleep in my knitting spot- bother him! He spends so much time on his own- I don't think I will be able to break him of that habit- and to be honest I don't really mind- I need to be working on the graphs for the Workshop! Wish we were getting some of your rain- the rest of the country is wet, but not Manukau!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Little Madam would eat it straight out of the jar given half the chance.


I already do- when I dare to buy the stuff- which is very seldom because it is quite drastic on the waistline- I eat it too fast!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Are you talking about my Mum? :thumbup:


On second thoughts I think it was housework (cleaning) on Wednesday, shopping on Thursday, forgotten what the routine was for Friday- Rose and Fred were some of the kindest and most concerned neighbours I ever had. Your Mum was a true Cockney? Literally Salt of the Earth people. The ex tried to pretend he was a true Londoner and used rhyming slang quite a bit- but Rose and Fred could see through him- had no time for him at all. I used to visit Rose when I returned to Auckland, after my girls left home- she was so worried that I had married Fale- said I should just have lived with him- which rather surprised me.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey.
> Last night at the WI one of the ladies who works in a local charity (thrift) shop told me that they had been donated a large bundle of craft stuff and she has put it by for me, so I'll go down to town later and have a look. Like I don't have enough craft stuff :thumbup:
> 
> Going to do some more gardening today and sort out some info for Shirley for the Mini Me workshop for next week. Quite a few of the WI memebers have now done their own mini mes and I'll try and borrow a photo from them.
> 
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes to everyone and hugs to all.
> 
> Thursday photos.....


What a lovely sitting room! Your photos are always a joy- even if I don't always comment.


----------



## ChrisEl

Dreamweaver said:


> Does the Dr. do a periodic check-in on your condition? That would give you an opportunity to address concerns and ask if there is a tactful way to switch to the other practitioner without offending Miss Negativity... Another tactic.... Next time she is negative, just look down and say something like "Gosh, I was feeling so good when I came in here..... Sounds like you don't think I'm doing well and that is really discouraging...."


That's a good idea. Another possibility might be to have your DH go with you, if he is willing. The presence of another person might rein her in. I am sure this is the exception rather than the rule, but some medical practitioners do seem to enjoy the power they have over you and this comes out in negative ways. My DH was considering switching doctors because the lab tech was so unpleasant. Luckily, he now uses a different lab but the same doctor.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> The moon earlier tonight. and a photo of the pond over flowing it's banks. this year it has really gone over and up the drive. Tomorrow I want to see if I can make it to the other end of the pond to get photos. It the water is not too deep that is.


Wow.. really blue sky with the moon! Thats going to be quite a bit of water you have there. Lovely photos. :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisEl

ChrisEl said:


> That's a good idea. Another possibility might be to have your DH go with you, if he is willing. The presence of another person might rein her in. I am sure this is the exception rather than the rule, but some medical practitioners do seem to enjoy the power they have over you and this comes out in negative ways. My DH was considering switching doctors because the lab tech was so unpleasant. Luckily, he now uses a different lab but the same doctor.


Wanted to add that it isn't just nurses/techs...I absolutely hated a doctor's attitude and ended up changing...and was so glad I did.


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> Could anything be sweeter than a baby?


Aaw.... gorgeous!


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Going to call it a night...love and prayers to all..Jynx, Sugarsugar, Az Sticks, Caren, Carol, And everyone else in need of special hugs... here's one for you.


Thank yo for the hugs and her's one right back to you (((HUGS)))


----------



## NanaCaren

Designer1234 said:


> My son and GD went skiing to Nakiska (88 Olympic skiing resort) and here is a picture he took. The Views from there are so beautiful I thought you might like to see Hayley with the mountains behind her.
> 
> she passed another skiing level and was the youngest in the class. She phoned us when she got home and was soooo tired. Enjoy!


Congratulations to your granddaughter :thumbup: You must be one proud grandma.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Looks beutiful in photos, but I guess not so good in real life.


It is beautiful in real life, I don't mind much. It isn't up to the house and when the heat of the summer comes I know the ground won't turn brown.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Probably something to do with not working on a Sunday! I had a neighbour (a true Cockney) who would only ever do her washing on a Monday- Tuesday was the ironing -Wednesday she would go shopping- worked for her!


My cousin was like that, all her daughters are the same. Thursday they cook meals ahead for the week end so they have free days.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Lovely photos Caren. Even with all the snow it still looks beautiful with that blue sky.


Thank you! We have had the most lovely blue skies lately, normally they are not so nice until summer arrives.


----------



## sugarsugar

kehinkle said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Finally caught up. Tried to read last night and this morning but was too sleepy, I guess. Up at 7 and a nap at 10. Then a call for a load that took me to the Detroit area. Was able to pick up right away and only 6 miles from home. After delivering, parked and slept for about couple of hours. Hope I can sleep tonight.
> 
> Melody, nice smile. Hoping for an easy adjustment to the new teeth.
> 
> Sugar, cute dog. His expression is so adorable. My DD2's furbaby had a cyst removed from his back yesterday. Has an ugly looking incision down his back. Hope it heals rapidly. Prayers for DD and the ease of delivery for her.
> 
> Jinx, sorry to hear about your mom. Hope things get better for you all. Will keep you in my thoughts and hope that she agrees to some outside help. Have fun with your KP buddy.
> 
> Healing thoughts to all who need them. Hugs to all.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy
> .


Thanks Kathy, gosh I dont how you do all that you do. Take care.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a sunny Great Bend where the temperature is 0c/32f at 07:31. No wind so feels a bit warmer. I will be out and about again this morning, needing things to settle down some. 


This mornings coffee. 

Healing energy to those in need, calming energy to out soon to be grandma. {{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}} for everyone may your needles never stop clicking and your yarn be endless.


----------



## jknappva

ChrisEl said:


> I think you're right, Sam. Although when I was growing up my mother hung out laundry when she could and I often helped. I used the push clothespins at first and graduated to the "snap" kind later. She had rules about hanging towels and sheets on the outside lines and underwear on the inner lines, for modesty reasons, and ironed everything too. She always made jobs like that fun, so I usually didn't mind and it is actually a nice memory for me. I don't have any outdoor lines now, though.


When I was growing up, I don't remember anyone having a dryer. Everything was hung on the line. And Mama and most of the time, me...(my sister could straighten her arm and make her elbow pop so she could get out of ironing!!!(not the sister with the pictures)We even ironed bras and my father's summer cotton underwear...sheets, towels, EVERYTHING except panties were ironed. They would have been too, except the iron would melt them!! LOL!
Can't remember the last time I plugged in my iron.
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer1234 said:


> My son and GD went skiing to Nakiska (88 Olympic skiing resort) and here is a picture he took. The Views from there are so beautiful I thought you might like to see Hayley with the mountains behind her.
> 
> she passed another skiing level and was the youngest in the class. She phoned us when she got home and was soooo tired. Enjoy!


Beautiful scenery and congratulations to Hayley.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> My cousin was like that, all her daughters are the same. Thursday they cook meals ahead for the week end so they have free days.


I have plans of cooking on a Saturday to free up Sunday- but it seldom works out that way! :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

sugarsugar said:


> I think they send them home far too early, I think baby needs to be there 48hrs at least, in case anything happens. DD had to fill in an information sheet asking about her wishes with birth, feeding etc. One of the questions was how long would you like to stay in hospital, she has answered 2-3 days.... we will see if they send her home before that.


Here, unless complications they are sent home in a few hours. I think it is crazy.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny Great Bend where the temperature is 0c/32f at 07:31. No wind so feels a bit warmer. I will be out and about again this morning, needing things to settle down some.
> 
> This mornings coffee.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need, calming energy to out soon to be grandma. {{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}} for everyone may your needles never stop clicking and your yarn be endless.


Aeroplanes overhead?


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Could anything be sweeter than a baby?


So beautiful and precious and even a top for Sydney.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 wrote:
Christopher got spanked when setting fire to the bed mattress, and a few other times, in those type situations, he was not an easy child, he was/is ADHD, so badly at the age of 5 that the doctor was trying to figure out how we lived with him only sleeping about 3 hours in a 24 hour period, and he had black rages, where he would just flip out, then be exhausted and not really remember what had happened, after puberty started when he was about 14, it all stopped cold. He told me once he didn't know what triggered them and didn't really remember what was happening after it happened other than it just wiped him out. He was also creatively mischievious, too smart for his own good. He couldn't care less about time out for the most part, and with the adhd wasn't attached enough to anything really that to take it away bothered him, as I said, difficult.
But he's fine now. lol...Used to tell him that I hoped he had twins, just like him, Marla told me not to wish that on his wife. lolol
____________________________________

I don't know how you kept your sanity. Bless you dear and if it weren't for your love he might still be the same way.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Julie...Yes, I truly am thankful for all my adventures. I'm thankful, I guess, for the sad parts too as it has made me who I am.
> 
> .../quote]
> 
> And we love you just the way you are!
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is worth copying and putting up on the mirror to see each morning!!! How lovely.
> 
> Back atcha!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D
Click to expand...


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-255829-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

